# 1961 Chevrolet Impala Convertible



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Well, it took me a long 6 months to find the right 61 rag after the sale of my Bubbletop and some of you may not know that I cashed out of Problemadic to fund for this beautiful OG Ragtop. 

The Ace is a real solid original factory 283 car with powerglide transmission that received a "body on" restoration approximately 22 years ago by the former owner, who purchased the car from the original owner back in 1984 where that car was found stored inside a steel mill, mostly complete minus the 283cid. The car has very solid floors, braces, inner/outer rockers, and sheet metal. Not one dent, bubble or spot of rot on the body. Needless to say, I am real happy with the purchase of this OG ride.

It's gonna take some time like Skim, and to get her the look that I am trying to acheive. I plan to refinish the entire car all *Black* with *NO* side stripe, refinish all the chrome, stainless and aluminum, add some nice options and of course Accy's, so stay tuned to see the outcome on this Ace. 

The Day she came home....


----------



## KERRBSS

looks good seth, im sorry about the bumper piece dood....but alot of other stuff got takein too........cant wait to see it all black.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

First thing was to install all new Convertible Hydraulics since the ragtop had been stored for so many years with no use.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11292127
> *looks good seth, im sorry about the bumper piece dood....but alot of other stuff got takein too........cant wait to see it all black.
> *


It's all good brother, the homie Pete-Sta coming through with a Cali 1-piece and some skirts. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 10:21 AM~11292143
> *It's all good brother, the homie Pete-Sta coming through with a Cali 1-piece and some skirts.  :biggrin:
> *


i need some 1 pieces my self thats why i didnt care about that center section. that bubble i was trying to buy last week had 1 piece bumpers on it. coodnt strike a deal for it thou....he wanted too much for the car


----------



## RagtopPete

*Looks real good homie...... :thumbsup: *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I removed the carpeted panels from out the trunk and found a mouse house behind them only to reveal some 47 year old zolatone, mouse dropping and some solid metal. I refinished the trunk earlier this week to revive the faded zolatone. *Sorry, No Before and After pics*

Anyone who is wondering what the black needle is in the trunk floorpan, well its a valve stem for the rear air shocks. LOL!


----------



## allcoupedup

Lookin good man. Good luck with new ride. Very very solid foundation. What engine is in the car now?


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11292153-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need some 1 pieces my self thats why i didnt care about that center section.  that bubble i was trying to buy last week had 1 piece bumpers on it.  coodnt strike a deal for it thou....he wanted too much for the car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RagtopPete_@Aug 8 2008, 10:26 AM~11292165
> *I think most of you know what happened to me regarding my recent transaction for some NEW Dayton Wire Wheels from a so called "Dealer" here on Layitlow with OldsmobileFanatic. Hopefully, that issue will be resolved shortly. Nevertheless, I was not going to let that stop me, so I ordered a NEW shiny set of all chrome 72 13x7's from Mark at British Wire Wheel. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 8 2008, 10:31 AM~11292196
> *Lookin good man.  Good luck with new ride.  Very very solid foundation.  What engine is in the car now?
> *


It has a 350cid in it now, but I do have a fully rebuilt 61 283 with power pack heads that just may go into the Ace. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

damn homie thats a clean ass rag.....shes gonna be a real beauty


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Threw in an NOS Hazard flasher to keep the TOP switch company. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Thats My Car LOL :biggrin: .... Seth That Rag Looks Sweet Just The Way It Is.... Cant Wait To See Wuts Going To Be Done To It...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2008, 10:40 AM~11292254
> *Thats My Car LOL :biggrin: .... Seth That Rag Looks Sweet Just The Way It Is.... Cant Wait To See Wuts Going To Be Done To It...
> *


Thanks Alex! She's a great car, I just want to get the "new car" out of my system then I believe it will be time for a refinish. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

I LOVE DAYTON :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A couple of random shots last night...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 8 2008, 08:23 AM~11292153
> *i need some 1 pieces my self thats why i didnt care about that center section.  that bubble i was trying to buy last week had 1 piece bumpers on it.  coodnt strike a deal for it thou....he wanted too much for the car
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

why did you name the car betty :0 











cars gonna be sick homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 07:58 AM~11292355
> *A couple of random shots last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it, congrads and good luck with it man


----------



## C-Bass

Beautiful looking car. Congrats!

I have one of those valve stems on my trunk floor (or what's left of it) too. Took me a minute to figure out what it was for


----------



## NINJA

Lookin good Seth, can't wait to see her El *****


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Get right wit some herringbone twenty'foesssssssssss laced up with mustard and mayonaise son


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 8 2008, 11:17 AM~11292480-->
> 
> 
> 
> why did you name the car betty  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cars gonna be sick homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother, I'm trying to get some herring like you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~~RED~~_@Aug 8 2008, 11:30 AM~11292573
> *Love it, congrads and good luck with it man
> *


Thanks Red!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C-Bass+Aug 8 2008, 11:49 AM~11292706-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking car.  Congrats!
> 
> I have one of those valve stems on my trunk floor (or what's left of it) too.  Took me a minute to figure out what it was for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro. Yes, the former owner told me about while the car was on its way home and had no idea there was going to be a valve in the trunk. lol.
> 
> Sooner or later I will have it removed and plug it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lac [email protected] 8 2008, 12:00 PM~11292778
> *Lookin good Seth, can't wait to see her El *****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro. Me too, I can hardly wait. My painter decided not to spray his 69 Chevelle in PPG Chroma Base Black he has about $600 in materials (2 gallons of Paint, Clear, reducer, etc.) that he said he would give to me for free. So, that itself is a huge bonus for my project.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11292885
> *Get right wit some herringbone twenty'foesssssssssss laced up with mustard and mayonaise son
> *


:wow:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 12:43 PM~11293080
> *
> Thanks bro. Me too, I can hardly wait.  My painter decided not to spray his 69 Chevelle in PPG Chroma Base Black he has about $600 in materials (2 gallons of Paint, Clear, reducer, etc.) that he said he would give to me for free.  So, that itself is a huge bonus for my project.
> 
> *


yea thats a bonus right there  , cant wait to see it. when you plan on sprayin it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Gon keep an eye on this thread since i saw what you did with the bubble and i know the same amount of detail will go into this car. 

how much is the hydro top kit run for? do you have a link/phone #? will be needing to put in some work on my top soon. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 8 2008, 12:45 PM~11293096
> *yea thats a bonus right there  , cant wait to see it. when you plan on sprayin it?
> *


Man, I really don't know yet. :biggrin: 

I want to do it right away, but I think it is best to enjoy the rest of the summer cruising out as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 12:46 PM~11293100
> *Gon keep an eye on this thread since i saw what you did with the bubble and i know the same amount of detail will go into this car.
> 
> how much is the hydro top kit run for? do you have a link/phone #? will be needing to put in some work on my top soon. :biggrin:
> *


http://stores.ebay.com/Convertible-Service-Top-Parts

Exceptional Service, Superior quality products. They had my tracking number within an hour after clicking the buyitnow button. They have been in business for 30 something years out in California.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 11:56 AM~11293189
> *http://stores.ebay.com/Convertible-Service-Top-Parts
> 
> Exceptional Service, Superior quality products.  They had my tracking number within an hour after clicking the buyitnow button.  They have been in business for 30 something years out in California.
> *


cool homie! thanx for the info...

when will we see the ACE sittin on them D's??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 12:57 PM~11293199
> *cool homie! thanx for the info...
> 
> when will we see the ACE sittin on them D's??? :biggrin:
> *


Well, my tire guy scratched two of my Daytons last week because of his own neglience, so he ordered me two more new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel, plus Mark sent me the wrong spinners, so its a matter of them getting here by today. Hopefully, I will be skating this weekend. Otherwise, next week.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11293230
> *Well, my tire guy scratched two of my Daytons last week because of his own neglience, so he ordered me two more new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel, plus Mark sent me the wrong spinners, so its a matter of them getting here by today. Hopefully, I will be skating this weekend. Otherwise, next week.
> *


man its been an adventure for you to roll D's...will be all worth it in the end!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 01:02 PM~11293245
> *man its been an adventure for you to roll D's...will be all worth it in the end!!!
> *


NO DOUBT. :no:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

another red one!!!!!!! you know they produced 61's in other colors!!!



nice car, enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 8 2008, 01:06 PM~11293288
> *another red one!!!!!!! you know they produced 61's in other colors!!!
> nice car, enjoy it :biggrin:
> *


Haha! Whats up Blair? :wave: I know man, I just can't seem to get away from these Red 61's. LOL. This one happens to be a real deal "923" Roman Red car and now I want to go all black. Go figure. 

This is a factory padded dash car, I am NOT crazy about padded dashes, so in time it will go bye, bye. I replaced the Parking Brake Release, Temp, Clock and Fuel Gauges with new lens, dash knobs, and a couple new rings. Little B.S. Installed the Luggage Compartment Lamp even though that will come back out. lol. The way too OG Blue light special tape deck and underdash guages will come out this weekend. </span>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This single photo is my inspiration to get it where it needs to be in time.








So, so sickkkkkkk. 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619

perro's 61 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

thats going to look sick seth!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I am in the process of producing these badass Billet Dashes, one will certainly reside in the ragtop. Feel free to hit me via PM if you're interested in purchasing one.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Aug 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11294021-->
> 
> 
> 
> perro's 61 :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Aug 8 2008, 02:18 PM~11294030
> *thats going to look sick seth!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


  

I've been waiting for about four years to utilize these on a 61 and I am determined to get these bad boys on this bitch.  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11292136
> *First thing was to install all new Convertible Hydraulics since the ragtop had been stored for so many years with no use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BRO........SUPER CLEAN CAR


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 10:48 AM~11293727
> *Haha! Whats up Blair? :wave:  I know man, I just can't seem to get away from these Red 61's. LOL.  This one happens to be a real deal "923" Roman Red car and now I want to go all black.  Go figure.
> 
> I've been waiting for about four years to utilize these on a 61 and I am determined to get these bad boys on this bitch. </span> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

u aint talkin about cuttin it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 03:29 PM~11295091
> *u aint talkin about cuttin it.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

ill send you the hole saw after im done with it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 03:48 PM~11295224
> *ill send you the hole saw after im done with it  :biggrin:
> *


then u can send it down this way!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 04:29 PM~11295091
> *u aint talkin about cuttin it.
> *


It's the last thing on my mind. That's gonna take sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 10:01 AM~11293230
> *Well, my tire guy scratched two of my Daytons last week because of his own neglience, so he ordered me two more new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel, plus Mark sent me the wrong spinners, so its a matter of them getting here by today. Hopefully, I will be skating this weekend. Otherwise, next week.
> *


*ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 8 2008, 06:02 PM~11295718
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD !!   :thumbsup:
> *


Unfortunately, UPS only delivered my correct Dayton Knockoff's today, so I guess it will be Monday til the replacement wheels get here.


----------



## Dolle

that is super nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Them Hill Billies are a trip! :roflmao: Pass me a Schlitz. [/b]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 8 2008, 06:24 PM~11295905
> *that is super nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro! uffin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

CONGRATS ON THE RAG! REALLY NICE CAR! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT 
3 X'S BLACK


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11294056
> *I am in the process of producing these badass Billet Dashes, one will certainly reside in the ragtop. Feel free to hit me via PM if you're interested in purchasing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was going to make one of those at werk on those days that im bored, but if you can save me the trouble, how much dood?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Can't wait to see this done bro, you've built some nice rides. Good solid foundation to start with.


----------



## ACE RAG SS

VERY N ICE SIXONEFORLIFE>>>>>>>VERY NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## God's Son2

car looks terrible homie, good luck and congratulations


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 04:29 PM~11295945
> *Them Hill Billies are a trip! :roflmao:  Pass me a Schlitz. *
> [/b]


 :0 Look at "Tom Kat and young Seth in the car. Fool busted out the old school joints


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 03:50 PM~11295608
> *It's the last thing on my mind.  That's gonna take some butt huggers.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

fool looks like stuart


----------



## Dylante63

Beautiful


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:17 PM~11298298
> *Beautiful
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS TOPIC? LOOKS GOOD SETH, I'M JEALOUS FUCKER!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 9 2008, 01:01 AM~11299313
> *HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS TOPIC? LOOKS GOOD SETH, I'M JEALOUS FUCKER!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

Man that is one beautiful car. I would definitely enjoy it for the rest of the summer before tearing it apart.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER+Aug 8 2008, 09:02 PM~11297023-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE RAG! REALLY NICE CAR! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> 3 X'S BLACK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 09:22 PM~11297151
> *Can't wait to see this done bro, you've built some nice rides. Good solid foundation to start with.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate that! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ACE RAG [email protected] 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11297321
> *VERY N ICE SIXONEFORLIFE>>>>>>>VERY NICE!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 9 2008, 12:01 AM~11298191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool looks like stuart
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Aug 9 2008, 12:17 AM~11298298-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 12:47 AM~11298499
> *HELL YEAH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 9 2008, 03:01 AM~11299313
> *HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS TOPIC? LOOKS GOOD SETH, I'M JEALOUS FUCKER!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to call me so I can get some ca$h out to you on them parts. $Free.99 :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11299713
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Aug 9 2008, 07:51 AM~11299733
> *Man that is one beautiful car. I would definitely enjoy it for the rest of the summer before tearing it apart.
> *


Thanks Doe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

wheres a pic with the daynas on it 614life?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 9 2008, 09:05 AM~11299803
> *wheres a pic with the daynas on it 614life?
> *


My two replacement wheels have not arrived yet.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 08:58 AM~11292355
> *A couple of random shots last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks real good homie :yes: :yes:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 08:08 AM~11299806
> *My two replacement wheels have not arrived yet.
> *


you sell the other two? or are you using one for a spare in the trunk and the other as a continental kit?


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, el amo


:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11299810
> *you sell the other two? or are you using one for a spare in the trunk and the other as a continental kit?
> *


One is pending sale the other will reside in my trunk. :nono: On the continential kit! :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

CRACK KILLS


----------



## Sin Sixty

I'd keep it as is... not many clean Hill-Billy built 61 rags out there on Daytons. Great find :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Those ole skool pics are GREAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 9 2008, 12:08 PM~11300354
> *I'd keep it as is...  not many clean Hill-Billy built 61 rags out there on Daytons.  Great find  :thumbsup:
> *


No doubt. I am not attempting to take this car off the frame, it's going to be a super, super nice street car when I am done. In addition, I don't think I am even going to redo the interior since it is soooooo clean, it would be a crying shame to rip it out. All Black exterior with all red interior would look sick too.  

I plan to have all the alumium grille,bezels, tail buckets, mouldings & trim restored, fresh chrome, clean new base/clear paint, a gang of New Old Stock Accessories, you know, just a little something to get a mafucca to where he gotta go. *BLACK BETTY* :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Can you post a pic of the head unit. It just ain't Deliverance 61 without it

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 09:19 AM~11300387
> *No doubt.  I am not attempting to take this car off the frame, it's going to be a super, super nice street car when I am done.  In addition, I don't think I am even going to redo the interior since it is soooooo clean, it would be a crying shame to rip it out. All Black exterior with all red interior would look sick too.
> 
> I plan to have all the alumium grille,bezels, tail buckets, mouldings & trim restored, fresh chrome, clean new base/clear paint, a gang of New Old Stock Accessories, you know, just a little something to get a mafucca to where he gotta go. BLACK BETTY  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 2low63

looking good seth, can't wait to see her on d's rolling around the 561 uffin: 

im always looking for you haha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11300390
> *Can you post a pic of the head unit. It just ain't Deliverance 61 without it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *











Send me your address, the "No Name Brand" unit is yours. I am removing today along with the speakers under the dash that are zip tied. LOLOLOLOLOL! But hey, at least he did not hack up the car, so that itself gets a :thumbsup: in my book. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 9 2008, 12:22 PM~11300406
> *looking good seth, can't wait to see her on d's rolling around the 561  uffin:
> 
> im always looking for you haha
> *


Vic, we are going to have to hit the road up to Abacoa in Jupiter one of these months, first saturday of every month. Get that 68 or that tre yours on the road, Abacoa is cool ass venue, a must if you have never been.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11299809
> *shit looks real good homie :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks bro and your 60 rag is coming out very nicely. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11297463
> *:0 Look at "Tom Kat and young Seth in the car. Fool busted out the old school joints
> *


Tomkat even said, _*"Damn! That's some inbred looking white trash right there." :roflmao: *_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 11:01 PM~11298191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool looks like stuart
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Skim

u cut that muthafucka yet


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 9 2008, 10:22 AM~11300406
> *youre good looking, can't wait to see her on chinas rolling around the 561  uffin:
> 
> im always looking at you haha
> *


:0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11300427
> *Vic, we are going to have to hit the road up to Abacoa in Jupiter one of these months, first saturday of every month.  Get that 68 or that tre yours on the road, Abacoa is cool ass venue, a must if you have never been.
> *


yah bro no doubt, you got my number hit me up anytime  

I am fixing up the 68 as we speak, it will be ready in couple weeks.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 08:56 AM~11300300
> *CRACK KILLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


showin nekked ass in the great state of texas


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 11:23 AM~11300410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your address, the "No Name Brand" unit is yours. I am removing today along with the speakers under the dash that are zip tied. LOLOLOLOLOL!  But hey, at least he did not hack up the car, so that itself gets a :thumbsup: in my book.  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A 6 DISC CD CHANGER TO GO WITH HOMIE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 9 2008, 05:28 PM~11301736
> *I GOT A 6 DISC CD CHANGER TO GO WITH HOMIE
> *


It's all you DOGG.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 04:30 PM~11301747
> *It's all you DOGG.
> *


I LUV UR CAR BETWEEN U AND SKIN I MIGHT SELL OUT TO MY TREY AND GET A VERT 61 BUT LET ME TACKLE THE NIKKUA FIRST.. I GOT THE KNEW FRAME UNDER NEATH THE TREY AND MY BUDDY IS GOING TO SELL ME HIS CHROME REAR END CHEAP SO..ITS HOPEFULLY DOWN HILL FROM HEAR..





LUV THE CAR BRO..THAT ONE IS WORTH WAITING FOR


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2008, 09:26 AM~11300665
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 9 2008, 05:33 PM~11301764
> *I LUV UR CAR BETWEEN U AND SKIN I MIGHT SELL OUT TO MY TREY AND GET A VERT 61 BUT LET ME TACKLE THE NIKKUA FIRST.. I GOT THE KNEW FRAME UNDER NEATH THE TREY AND MY BUDDY IS GOING TO SELL ME HIS CHROME REAR END CHEAP SO..ITS HOPEFULLY DOWN HILL FROM HEAR..
> LUV THE CAR BRO..THAT ONE IS WORTH WAITING FOR
> *


  Another Ace ragtop in FLA would be a good thing. Hit up "the GRINCH" he has a couple 61 ragtop projects for sale.


----------



## KERRBSS

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIX1RAG, THE PETE-STA, SIXONEFORLIFE
:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 07:48 PM~11302742
> * Another Ace ragtop in FLA would be a good thing.  Hit up "the GRINCH" he has a couple 61 ragtop projects for sale.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 10 2008, 02:46 PM~11306460
> *:uh:  becouse vacuuming the carpet will take the FACTORY salt and pepper look out   :uh:
> *


Where are my mats? Did you get my list? I need some goods and I have your goods, so let's get this deal done. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11307457
> *Where are my mats? Did you get my list? I need some goods and I have your goods, so let's get this deal done.  :biggrin:
> *


you also know i got tha power seat set up so why you postin you need one you fucking bluehair 539


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 10 2008, 06:59 PM~11307800
> *you also know i got tha power seat set up so why you postin you need one you fucking bluehair 539
> *


Waiting on your canadian slow ass! Come wit it! :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11309036
> *That sounds Ghey.  :uh:
> 
> Fool, your ass needs to come up to counties to ride out. 5-6-1  :biggrin:
> *


rep the 5-6-1 seth


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Aug 10 2008, 10:28 PM~11309350-->
> 
> 
> 
> rep the 5-6-1 seth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Aug 10 2008, 10:55 PM~11309701
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Much thanks goes to Pete-Sta....

I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts are at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here....


----------



## wired61

so fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












i can only dream :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 02:55 AM~11312647
> *Much thanks goes to Pete-Sta....
> 
> I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts are at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm quite sure you had to SQQUUUUUUUEEEEEAAAAAAAAALLLL to get those


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2008, 07:37 AM~11312761
> *I'm quite sure you had to SQQUUUUUUUEEEEEAAAAAAAAALLLL to get those
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace

OOOhhh black Betty shamalam!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 01:55 AM~11312647
> *Much thanks goes to Pete-Sta....
> 
> I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts are at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Well, my two Brand New Dayton 72's came today! I will attempt to get these wheels mounted in a few days and error free this time around. uffin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11317591
> *Well, my two Brand New Dayton 72's came today!  I will attempt to get these wheels mounted in a few days and error free this time around.  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to see


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11317591
> *Well, my two Brand New Dayton 72's came today!  I will attempt to get these wheels mounted in a few days and error free this time around.  uffin:
> *



hurry up :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11317591
> *Well, my two Brand New Dayton 72's came today!  I will attempt to get these wheels mounted in a few days and error free this time around.  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

common seth stop teasing


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Wow! The Ace rag is super clean. :biggrin: I like your plans for it. This thing is gonna be even more bad ass black.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

I know you holdin out on accys. What others you have stashed that will be goin on? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 11 2008, 10:19 PM~11318938
> *I know you holdin out on accys. What others you have stashed that will be goin on?  :biggrin:
> *


six way power seat
power windows
power vents
autronic eye
dinsmore compass
dual correct spotlights
underhood lamp
grille guard
bumper guards
rocker mouldings
day/night mirror
remote mirror
two speed wiper washer w/jug
<s>4 way hazard flasher</s>
<s>luggage compartment lamp</s>
locking gas cap


Just a few... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61+Aug 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11317830-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 cant wait to see
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11317832
> *hurry up :buttkick:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11317984
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 09:00 PM~11318104
> *common seth stop teasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Aug 11 2008, 10:09 PM~11318834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  The Ace rag is super clean. :biggrin:  I like your plans for it.  This thing is gonna be even more bad ass black.
> *


Thanks Ted, I am really happy with the purchase of this car. I did real good, and cannot wait to see my dream come to reality. It's gonna take a little while, but it will get there in time.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 10:31 PM~11319823
> *six way power seat
> power windows
> power vents
> autronic eye
> dinsmore compass
> dual correct spotlights
> underhood lamp
> grille guard
> bumper guards
> rocker mouldings
> day/night mirror
> remote mirror
> two speed wiper washer w/jug
> <s>4 way hazard flasher</s>
> <s>luggage compartment lamp</s>
> locking gas cap
> Just a few...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 decked out!!!!


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11319823
> *six way power seat
> power windows
> power vents
> autronic eye
> dinsmore compass
> dual correct spotlights
> underhood lamp
> grille guard
> bumper guards
> rocker mouldings
> day/night mirror
> remote mirror
> two speed wiper washer w/jug
> <s>4 way hazard flasher</s>
> <s>luggage compartment lamp</s>
> locking gas cap
> Just a few...  :biggrin:
> *



NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

looks good!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 11 2008, 07:00 PM~11318104
> *common seth stop teasing im ready to start pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Frosty+Aug 12 2008, 01:45 AM~11321286-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hi Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 02:00 AM~11321443
> *looks good!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 10:38 AM~11322926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:ugh:


----------



## TwOtYme

betty is my dream bitch.......lucky you.


----------



## Scrapin63

heres a lil motivation for u homie


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11319823
> *six way power seat
> power windows
> power vents
> autronic eye
> dinsmore compass
> dual correct spotlights
> underhood lamp
> grille guard
> bumper guards
> rocker mouldings
> day/night mirror
> remote mirror
> two speed wiper washer w/jug
> <s>4 way hazard flasher</s>
> <s>luggage compartment lamp</s>
> locking gas cap
> Just a few...  :biggrin:
> *


no where on that list does it say anything about lifting it., skirts, conti kit, :uh:


----------



## Impala Daddy

seth I built that car few years back maybe 4yrs they look good triple black..I got vent kit with side to side switch,rocker moldings,power seat
molding, let me know if you need..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 12 2008, 03:18 PM~11325999
> *seth I beat your ass a few years back maybe 4yrs your eyes looked good triple black.. let me know if you need another ass beating..
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11325740
> *heres a lil motivation for u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Airbags get that high?


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11326079
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low63

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2low63, FiveNine619, *SIXONEFORLIFE*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11325543-->
> 
> 
> 
> betty is my dream bitch.......lucky you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 04:45 PM~11325740
> *heres a lil motivation for u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11325778
> *no where on that list does it say anything about lifting it., <s>skirts</s>, conti kit,  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back to school, ya godamn fool. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Impala [email protected] 12 2008, 05:18 PM~11325999
> *seth I built that car few years back maybe 4yrs they look good triple black..I got vent kit with side to side switch,rocker moldings,power seat
> molding, let me know if you need..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bert. That is a real nice car, If I could get mine to look nearly as good as Perro's, I would be very happy.
> 
> Actually, I need to get in touch with you on trim restoration, Butch in Wisconsin used to restore my trim and informed me that he was closing up his shop after 30 years.
> 
> I will certainly keep you in mind for the other goods. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 05:28 PM~11326079
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11327130
> *Airbags get that high?
> *


PURO RAP, NO SNAP.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 12 2008, 05:28 PM~11326079-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 PM~11327349
> *:0
> *


DOUBLE ***!


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: 
got some nos rear bumper guards my nigg for betty...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 PM~11327387
> *:roflmao:
> got some nos rear bumper guards my nigg for betty...
> *


:0 

Fuck it! I will start a new trend and line up four guards per side. :cheesy: 

I got these already marinating.... :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:45 PM~11325740
> *heres a lil motivation for u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass,not feeling the spikes tho


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11292136
> *First thing was to install all new Convertible Hydraulics since the ragtop had been stored for so many years with no use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get these from?i need a replacment line :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:45 PM~11325740
> *heres a lil motivation for u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOVIN THAT BLACK ON BLACK LOOK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11328185
> *where you get these from?i need a replacment line :0
> *


http://stores.ebay.com/Convertible-Service-Top-Parts


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 12 2008, 02:15 PM~11325469
> *you aint gangster then
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13npVQnFFoc...KrcB0xpK8cCRM_M


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 10:01 AM~11331943
> *Sup buddy.  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


not a whole lot, wishing my car was ready for the dream cruise this weekend here in detroit..... :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 08:52 AM~11331906
> *c'mon  :uh: :twak:
> *


 :|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2008, 07:30 PM~11327448
> *:0
> 
> Fuck it! I will start a new trend and line up four guards per side.  :cheesy:
> 
> I got these already marinating....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

New Dayton's wrapped up. Pics after work today! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 12 2008, 05:18 PM~11325999
> *seth I built that car few years back maybe 4yrs they look good triple black..I got vent kit with side to side switch,rocker moldings,power seat
> molding, let me know if you need..
> *


Bert, it was great talking to you today. Thank you again for your help and for the parts, I will be in contact with you again soon on more goodies.


----------



## God's Son2

Seth, how can you put all those accesories on there and not a conti kit? look how good that black one looks with it. but to tell you the truth, it would look god with or without it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 13 2008, 04:07 PM~11334636
> *Seth, how can you put all those accesories on there and not a conti kit? look how good that black one looks with it. but to tell you the truth, it would look god with or without it
> *


Continential kits are not a genuine accessory for 61, I never really liked the look of them on 61 and up. I do admit Perro's car looks good, but the straps into the bumper look tacky, and not like the OG 58's and 59's. I would love to see a basket molded into the 61 bumper to make it look authentic.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 13 2008, 04:07 PM~11334636
> *Seth, how can you put all those accesories on there and not a conti kit? look how good that black one looks with it. but to tell you the truth, it would look god with or without it
> *











Looks fine to me! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 01:16 PM~11334710
> *Continential kits are not a genuine accessory for 61, I never really liked the look of them on 61 and up.  I do admit Perro's car looks good, but the straps into the bumper look tacky, and not like the OG 58's and 59's.  I would love to see a basket molded into the 61 bumper to make it look authentic.
> *


then get one molded.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11301191
> *seth if my dad would of still had this 59 Impala drop we could of rolled together same color and all  :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> but it's in europe now :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you happen to remember where it went ? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 03:27 PM~11334816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine to me!  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i said. with or without.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11334546
> *New Dayton's wrapped up. Pics after work today! :biggrin:
> *



wanna see it with those 72's on it homie......


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 13 2008, 01:58 PM~11334559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it was great talking to you today.  Thank you again for your machismo and for the verga, I will be in contact with you again soon on more mamon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriders2choppers_@Aug 13 2008, 03:19 PM~11335317
> *wanna see it with those 72's on it homie......
> *



X72!!!


----------



## carlito77

Damn looks real nice and it's only going to get better...did you put the rims on yet.


----------



## carlito77

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 03:21 PM~11335857
> *THAT FOOL PROBABLY AT GUANAJATOS TIRE AS WE SPEAK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *King61!*
:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 05:40 PM~11336000
> *THE NICCA TRIED MOUNTING HIS SHIT HIMSELF WITH A FLATHEAD AND A BUTTERKNIFE TALMBOUT "I USED TO DO THIS ON MY HUFFY ALL DA TIME"  :uh:
> *


yea, saying "knowbody gonna scratch my d's" :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 13 2008, 04:40 PM~11334928-->
> 
> 
> 
> then get one molded.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mold these nutz
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriders2choppers_@Aug 13 2008, 05:19 PM~11335317
> *wanna see it with those 72's on it homie......
> *


Ask and you shall receive....


----------



## DEVINERI

car looks real good


----------



## Skim

:0 NOW DROP THAT BITCH JUST A TASTE  LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## carlito77

DIZAM......looks real nice.....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 05:02 PM~11336649
> *:0  NOW DROP THAT BITCH JUST A TASTE  LOOKS GOOD!
> *


x2


----------



## 2low63

lookin good seth, can't wait to see it in person uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by carlito77+Aug 13 2008, 08:40 PM~11336921-->
> 
> 
> 
> DIZAM......looks real nice.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Aug 13 2008, 09:20 PM~11337215
> *lookin good seth, can't wait to see it in person uffin:
> *


Thanks Vic.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

looks good !!! :biggrin: 
i agree with skim, it needs to be dropped alittle!
is that your S2000 ??


----------



## lone star

the antennas are crooked


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A couple more pics from earlier.... My favorite automobile in the world the 1961 Chevrolet Impala, and it's about the ugliest in world without a Grille Guard.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 13 2008, 07:20 PM~11337215
> *lookin good seth, can't wait to see you tonight uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11337400
> *:0  <===8
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Aug 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11337341-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good !!! :biggrin:
> i agree with skim, it needs to be dropped alittle!
> is that your S2000 ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nada... This is my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11337345
> *the antennas are crooked
> *


Your eyes are.... :0


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 07:46 PM~11337434
> *Nada... This is my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes are....  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 03:55 PM~11336603
> *Mold these nutz
> Ask and you shall receive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


PUT THE FUCKIN TOP DOWN YOU JERK!!!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11337451
> *:roflmao: Vic, came back strong with that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Looks badass. I don't know why you would want it black instead of red though. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11337665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks badass.  I don't know why you would want it black instead of red though. :biggrin:
> *


SHUT YOUR MOUTH SASQUATCH!!!


----------



## yetti

SHUT YOUR MOUTH SASQUATCH!!!

Red still looks better. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 06:40 PM~11337368
> *A couple more pics from earlier.... My favorite automobile in the world the 1961 Chevrolet Impala, and it's about the ugliest in world without a Grille Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

wheres the skirts?
:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Aug 13 2008, 08:40 PM~11337939-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the skirts?
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2008, 02:55 AM~11312647
> *I know some of you haters out there looking at this car right now, wondering where them skirts are at, but don't worry, they here, all thats here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 13 2008, 06:40 PM~11337939
> *wheres the skirts?
> :uh:
> *


THEY'RE ON THEIR WAY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 13 2008, 11:01 PM~11338169
> *THEY'RE ON THEIR WAY
> *


My mafuccin' man! That's my nikka right there.


----------



## Loco 61

BombA$$ Ride...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Aug 13 2008, 09:58 PM~11337550-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *My mission in life is to be a playa, my alias is boss, drop the top on the jealous ******, playa let me floss....Yall don't want to see me in pain, I'll leave that ass like Toni Braxton never breathin' again.*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11337665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks badass.  I don't know why you would want it black instead of red though. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> After owning three consecutive 61's in red, I need a change, and black is the only route.
Click to expand...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 09:48 AM~11341088
> *My mission in life is to be a playa, my alias is boss, drop the top on the jealous ******, playa let me floss....Yall don't want to see me in pain, I'll leave that ass like Toni Braxton never breathin' again.
> After owning three consecutive 61's in red, I need a change, and black is the only route.
> *


if my body man can get mine straight enuf i was thinking all black too :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2008, 12:52 PM~11342251
> *if my body man can get mine straight enuf i was thinking all black too :biggrin:
> *


I think your name should be COPY CAT 61 RAG, since you wanted SKIM'S color and now mine. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 13 2008, 08:40 PM~11337368
> *A couple more pics from earlier.... My favorite automobile in the world the 1961 Chevrolet Impala, and it's about the ugliest in world without a Grille Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all that money on that car and you got the twenty dollar tires :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 11:08 AM~11342904
> *I think your name should be COPY CAT 61 RAG, since you wanted SKIM'S color and now mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 05:48 AM~11341088
> *My mission in life is to be a playa, my alias is boss, drop the top on the jealous ******, playa let me floss....Yall don't want to see me in pain, I'll leave that ass like Toni Braxton never breathin' again.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


WHATCHU KNOW BOUT PAC SETH? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 14 2008, 05:42 PM~11344867
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHATCHU KNOW BOUT PAC SETH? :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:
:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2008, 02:08 PM~11342904
> *I think your name should be COPY CAT 61 RAG, since you wanted SKIM'S color and now mine.   :biggrin:
> *


my color was far from skims color asshole lips :biggrin: fuck it im selling it :werd:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 14 2008, 08:50 PM~11346443
> *my color was far from skims color asshole lips :biggrin: fuck it im selling it :werd:
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BIG SHOUT OUT GOES TO MY HOMIE DOOOOOOOON MEGA!!!! PETE-STA CAME THROUGH, I OWE YOU BROTHER! THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## Mr Impala

those skirts came from Bowtie so you got a little bowtie in your life now


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 15 2008, 02:23 PM~11353869-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT GOES TO MY HOMIE DOOOOOOOON MEGA!!!! PETE-STA CAME THROUGH,  I OWE YOU BROTHER! THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 02:28 PM~11353902
> *those skirts came from Bowtie so you got a little bowtie in your life now
> *


YES THEY DID  I NEVER EVEN INSTALLED THEM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 15 2008, 06:28 PM~11353902-->
> 
> 
> 
> those skirts came from Bowtie so you got a little bowtie in your life now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Yup. Pete was telling me he copped these from you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Aug 15 2008, 06:49 PM~11354044
> *
> YES THEY DID  I NEVER EVEN INSTALLED THEM
> *


:yes: You know I can only dream right now, but I had to go and mock up one and snap a few pics for them haters out there. :biggrin: Just visualizing this fucker in all black..... Damn, look what I done did.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11354163
> *Haha! Yup. Pete was telling me he copped these from you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :yes:  You know I can only dream right now, but I had to go and mock up one and snap a few pics for them haters out there.  :biggrin:  Just visualizing this fucker in all black..... Damn, look what I done did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


        


FUCK!!! THE DIFFERENCE THEY MADE, THE CAR WAS SICK BEFORE, BUT IT SET THAT ACE OFF BRO.

THAT BITCH IS SCREAMIN!!!


----------



## TwOtYme

theres just one thing wrong with that car.......


















its not mine....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11354487
> *that dog looks so good I might as well be fuckin gay
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 04:28 PM~11353902
> *those skirts came from Bowtie so you got a little bowtie in your mouth now
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11354591
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


get on yahoo


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 04:09 PM~11354163
> *Haha! Yup. Pete was telling me he copped these from you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :yes:  You know I can only dream right now, but I had to go and mock up one and snap a few pics for them haters out there.  :biggrin:  Just visualizing this fucker in all black..... Damn, look what I done did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 AM~11337665
> *Looks badass.  I don't know why you would want it black instead of red though. :biggrin:
> *


X2

Anyways, i already loved the bubble but this is goin to be hard


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

:uh: page 13 and all you've done is trap on some wheels :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:09 AM~11358086
> *:uh: page 13 and all you've done is trap on some wheels :uh:
> *


x2 I am too busy enjoying this bad bitch right now, most likely by mid fall I will get into the tear down, rebuild process. Unless, my painter Brian says otherwise.

For the time being, I am just gathering some of the necessities for the ride. Bert from the Chevy Shop just came through for me on a fully restored set of seat mouldings, including the Power Seat trim moulding. Needless to say, I am stoked on that acquistion. Soon to be ordering another 1700.00 in trim parts and misc. parts that I need.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11354487
> *that dog looks so fuckin gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Car looks great on the D's :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 16 2008, 08:09 AM~11358086
> *:uh: page 13 and all you've done is trap on some chinas :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 16 2008, 02:44 PM~11359134
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Car looks great on the D's  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Doe.


----------



## 2low63

seth the skirts almost match :biggrin: 

the 61 is going to look badass in black


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2008, 02:45 PM~11359139
> *:0 <=====8 :0 <======8
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 05:23 PM~11353869
> *BIG SHOUT OUT GOES TO MY HOMIE DOOOOOOOON MEGA!!!! PETE-STA CAME THROUGH,  I OWE YOU BROTHER! THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: BETTER TELL FUZZIE TO BACK OFF THE RUBBER SEALS OR SOME ONES IN THE DOG HOUSE hno: hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

With everybody going with color matched wheels, it makes these all chrome 72's stand out even more. Looks great on those Daytons.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Aug 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11359167-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He actually perfers McDonalds, that Ol' Ronald MacDonald azz Nikkua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 04:47 PM~11359744
> *seth the skirts almost match :biggrin:
> 
> the 61 is going to look badass in black
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11359773
> *:uh: BETTER TELL FUZZIE TO BACK OFF THE RUBBER SEALS OR SOME ONES IN THE DOG HOUSE  hno:  hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Aug 16 2008, 04:57 PM~11359805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everybody going with color matched wheels, it makes these all chrome 72's stand out even more.  Looks great on those Daytons.
> *


I agree, the colored wheels have never done anything for me. Although, I am a fan of enamel painted spokes on Danas.  Them bitches are a grip. Dayton wanted almost $2700 for a laced up set with black spokes. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Acquired a beautiful fully restored 6 way Power Seat setup from a good old canadian friend of mine today. She's a real bute clark. I got my seat track covers all freshly painted to match and ready to go on. Aint nothing like this....


----------



## C-Bass

very nice

I know they're 6 way, but I always guessed at the 5th and 6th.

1 - move seat forward
2 - move seat back
3 - tilt up
4 - tilt down
5 - raise seat?
6 - lower seat?

edited

after looking the pics over again...I'm not so sure on the tilt

I've never seen pictures this detailed before


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 04:12 PM~11359890
> *He actually perfers McDonalds, that Ol' Ronald MacDonald azz Nikkua.
> No Doubt.
> :biggrin:
> I agree, the colored wheels have never done anything for me. Although, I am a fan of enamel painted spokes on Danas.   Them bitches are a grip. Dayton wanted almost $2700 for a laced up set with black spokes.  :0
> *


Ol' Ronald MacDonald azz Nikkua :thumbsup: 

U SPELLED IT NIKKUA... :yes:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Aug 16 2008, 04:37 PM~11360052
> *very nice
> 
> I know they're 6 way, but I always guessed at the 5th and 6th.
> 
> 1 - front
> 2 - back
> 3 - left side
> 4 - right side
> 5 - back left corner
> 6 - back right corner
> 
> edited
> 
> after looking the pics over again...I'm not so sure on the tilt
> 
> I've never seen pictures this detailed before
> *


this is the way it goes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Aug 16 2008, 05:37 PM~11360052
> *very nice
> 
> I know they're 6 way, but I always guessed at the 5th and 6th.
> 
> 1 - move seat forward
> 2 - move seat back
> 3 - tilt up
> 4 - tilt down
> 5 - raise seat?
> 6 - lower seat?
> 
> edited
> 
> after looking the pics over again...I'm not so sure on the tilt
> 
> I've never seen pictures this detailed before
> *


1 Front Up
2 Front Down
3 Rear Up
4 Rear Down
5 All Up
6 All Down
-Power Adjusment of Tracks front to back, back to front.


----------



## God's Son2

did you take it for a spin today?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2008, 06:00 PM~11360192
> *did you take it for a spin today?
> *


Most definite.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 05:04 PM~11360217
> *Most definite.
> *


i hear that. wait till you can throw it up on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11360302
> *i hear that. wait till you can throw it up on 3 :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 

Front/Back Only.

Old School.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11360349
> *:nono:
> 
> Front/Back Only.
> 
> Old School.
> *


Wise


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11359744
> *seth the diznick was delicious yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> too bad it wasnt black
> *


 :barf: :uh: :twak:


----------



## 2low63

:angry: :machinegun:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11359920
> *Acquired a beautiful fully restored 6 way Power Seat setup from a good old canadian friend of mine today.  She's a real bute clark.  I got my seat track covers all freshly painted to match and ready to go on. Aint nothing like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


his ebay name wouldnt happen to be PINS61 would it? i bawt a beautiful power seat setup from him 2 months ago.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

That's Gary alright. Gary and I have been doing business for the last 3 or 4 years. He's good people.


----------



## God's Son2

Seth, I highly respect you.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Aug 13 2008, 07:58 PM~11337550-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> PUT THE FUCKIN TOP DOWN YOU JERK!!!</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> X2 but roll down your shark fins do not pull a Pete-Sta :0 :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 14 2008, 07:46 AM~11341083
> *Family get together <span style=\'color:blue\'>when it gets lowered**
> *


X10 needs to get down.

Looks badass with the dana's though :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 17 2008, 03:56 PM~11365339
> *:angry:
> *


Not me fuck face, I live a clean life.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11365419
> *X2 but roll down your shark fins do not pull a Pete-Sta :0 :rofl:
> X10 needs to get down.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11365715
> *Not me fuck face, I live a clean life.
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 01:16 PM~11359920
> *Acquired a beautiful fully restored 6 way Power Seat setup from a good old canadian friend of mine today.  She's a real bute clark.  I got my seat track covers all freshly painted to match and ready to go on. Aint nothing like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 17 2008, 04:14 PM~11365419
> *Looks badass with the dana's though :thumbsup:
> *


It's not getting dropped anytime soon.  

1. Cruise & Enjoy
2. Gathering of parts
3. Fresh Paint
4. New Haartz Canvas Black Top
5. Fresh Chrome & Anodizing, Engine Overhaul (Final assembly)
7. Accessories 
8. Lifting


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 17 2008, 05:31 PM~11365762
> *:werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't think I have posted any pics of under the hood, so here it goes. Nothing really special, just some midwest hillbilly touches. Yellow Accel wires, Red braided rad & heater hoses, too BIG of a Holley Carb (650cfm) for this 350cid, some ass plastic fan shroud. This will be fun when all this stuff comes out. :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This is for The Pete-Sta, couple pics from today with the top down. I found one of the backup lamps were burnt out today, so I had to steal my NOS underhood lamp bulb for the quick fix. lol.  :biggrin: 

Hopefully, in the next month or two my driveway will be completely redone. The asphalt has seen better days.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 01:46 PM~11365836
> *This is for The Pete-Sta, couple pics from today with the top down.  I found one of the backup lamps were burnt out today, so I had to steal my NOS underhood lamp bulb for the quick fix. lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully, in the next month or two my driveway will be completely redone. The asphalt has seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SETH, YOUR ACE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL BRO.


YOU'RE A LUCKY MAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 05:50 PM~11365859
> *DAMN SETH, YOUR ACE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL BRO.
> YOU'RE A LUCKY MAN
> *


Thanks brother, my phone died yesterday.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 01:57 PM~11365887
> *Thanks brother, my phone died yesterday.
> *


 :uh: SURE IT DID!!! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 06:13 PM~11365941
> *:uh: SURE IT DID!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2low63

nice pics seth, you going to convert the motor to HEI ignition?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 03:35 PM~11365789
> *It's not getting dropped anytime soon.
> 
> 1. Cruise & Enjoy
> 2. Gathering of parts
> 3. Fresh Paint
> 4. New Haartz Canvas Black Top
> 5. Fresh Chrome & Anodizing, Engine Overhaul (Final assembly)
> 7. Accessories
> 8. Lifting
> *


Good plan :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11366123
> *nice pics seth, you going to convert the motor to HEI ignition?
> *


Don't know brother, I have a dual points billet distributor that I may utilize. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 17 2008, 07:25 PM~11366295
> *Good plan :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 02:40 PM~11365812
> *I don't think I have posted any pics of under the hood, so here it goes. Nothing really special, just some midwest hillbilly touches.  Yellow Accel wires, Red braided rad & heater hoses, too BIG of a Holley Carb (650cfm) for this 350cid, some ass plastic fan shroud.  This will be fun when all this stuff comes out. :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean


----------



## Skim

Engine compartment dont look too bad. Are you going to do your wheel wells and radiator support gloss black when you repaint the car?


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 04:52 PM~11366446
> *Engine compartment dont look too bad. Are you going to do your wheel wells and radiator support gloss black when you repaint the car?
> *


 chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11366446
> *Engine compartment dont look too bad. Are you going to do your wheel wells and radiator support gloss black when you bust on me?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 17 2008, 05:54 PM~11366457
> *chrome  :biggrin:
> *


He sold the chrome set up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Aug 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11366431-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It aint that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11366446
> *Engine compartment dont look too bad. Are you going to do your wheel wells and radiator support gloss black when you repaint the car?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black, Black, Black.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Aug 17 2008, 07:54 PM~11366457
> *chrome  :biggrin:
> *


Crazy story, I had these beauties then after three years in my posession just sitting around drenched in wd40 and the sale of my Bubbletop, I decided to sell them. 

So, I sold them to a buddy of mine in Texas where about a month ago I had a pak and ship company handle the packaging and shipment of these via UPS only to find out they all got destroyed in the shipment.  Fortunately, my homie had insurance paid for on his end and will be able to recoup his funds. It really sucks cause the chrome was super nice on all of the pieces and these would of worked out nicely on the rag, but owell, shit happens.


----------



## 2low63

:wow: :wow: lots of chrome uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Still trip out that my Bubbletop is gone...


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2008, 12:45 PM~11359139
> *:0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## God's Son2

you got his brother


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looks real clean bro with those fender skirts! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:49 PM~11367173
> *Still trip out that my Bubbletop is gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THE CONVERSION SETH, THE CAR LOOKS LIKE A LEGIT RAG.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Aug 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11367182-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got his brother
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha. We can't own them all. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11367215
> *looks real clean bro with those fender skirts!  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11367235
> *YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THE CONVERSION SETH, THE CAR LOOKS LIKE A LEGIT RAG.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11367235
> *YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THE CONVERSION SETH, THE CAR LOOKS LIKE A LEGIT RAG.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Leave it to you to say that!!!!! Fugger! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 17 2008, 05:58 PM~11367258-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 06:00 PM~11367267
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Leave it to you to say that!!!!! Fugger!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 07:49 PM~11367173
> *Still trip out that my Bubbletop is gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BREAK IT DOWN S.L.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 06:56 PM~11367235
> *YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THE CONVERSION SETH, THE CAR LOOKS LIKE A LEGIT RAG.
> *


i was goin to say the same thing. looks like twins!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 18 2008, 04:35 AM~11370014
> *i was goin to say the same thing. looks like twins!
> *


It's funny, because most of my neighbors who have stopped by said to me, Damn, Seth I thought you sold your car it has been gone for so long. LOL. :no: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I have the slightest idea on where to begin for speaker locations in the ragtop. I don't want to compromise the original aesthetics, so a little brain storming and advice from some of the seasoned ragtop veterans here on layitlow would be great. uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 03:46 PM~11365836
> *This is for The Pete-Sta, couple pics from today with the top down.  I found one of the backup lamps were burnt out today, so I had to steal my NOS underhood lamp bulb for the quick fix. lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully, in the next month or two my driveway will be completely redone. The asphalt has seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does the air-freshener work with the top down?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 18 2008, 10:46 AM~11370658
> *Does the air-freshener work with the top down?
> *


I got 4 of them bitches "Coconut" smelling up the car kinda nice.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 05:56 AM~11370283
> *It's funny, because most of my neighbors who have stopped by said to me, Damn, Seth I thought you sold your car it has been gone for so long. LOL. :no: :rofl:
> *


all ya need is one in the dash aint gotta be bumpin


----------



## God's Son2

sorry.


----------



## dj short dog

Looks like I'm late to the party! :angry: 
Beautiful ride Seth. Don't forget the Dinsmore C.C. plaque! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2008, 01:37 PM~11381812
> *Looks like I'm late to the party! :angry:
> Beautiful ride Seth. Don't forget the Dinsmore C.C. plaque!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wave: What's up brotherman Julio? :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2008, 12:37 PM~11381812
> *Looks like I'm late to the party! :angry:
> Beautiful ride Seth. Don't forget the Dinsmore C.C. plaque!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11367121
> *Thanks. It aint that bad.
> Black, Black, Black.....
> Crazy story, I had these beauties then after three years in my posession just sitting around drenched in wd40 and the sale of my Bubbletop, I decided to sell them.
> 
> So, I sold them to a buddy of mine in Texas where about a month ago I had a pak and ship company handle the packaging and shipment of these via UPS only to find out they all got destroyed in the shipment.   Fortunately, my homie had insurance paid for on his end and will be able to recoup his funds.  It really sucks cause the chrome was super nice on all of the pieces and these would of worked out nicely on the rag, but owell, shit happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:34 AM~11370597
> *I have the slightest idea on where to begin for speaker locations in the ragtop.  I don't want to compromise the original aesthetics, so a little brain storming and advice from some of the seasoned ragtop veterans here on layitlow would be great.  uffin:
> *


any room under the dash, sound quality would prolly be poor but you wouldnt see them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11382267
> *any room under the dash, sound quality would prolly be poor but you wouldnt see them
> *


I would have to agree on the sound quality being poor. I am going to look into housing some mid-bass in the kick panels and one in the center of the dash and possibly one at the rear speaker grille. My friend has a 10" JL sub enclosure that is completely built for a 61-64 shelf that I may utilize.


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 02:26 PM~11382949
> *I would have to agree on the sound quality being poor.  I am going to look into housing some mid-bass in the kick panels and one in the center of the dash and possibly one at the rear speaker grille. My friend has a 10" JL sub enclosure that is completely built for a 61-64 shelf that I may utilize.
> *


I GOT 4 6X9'S IN MY DASH :biggrin: AND 4 IN THE BACK .... :0


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 10:41 AM~11381859
> *:0  :wave: What's up brotherman Julio? :wave:
> *


Nada....just another day at the mule farm & here getting my daily dose of LIL. Looks like you found Topless Bettys' long lost older cousin.  Might be in your neck of the woods in November......so maybe I'll make a pit stop by your place!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2008, 04:47 PM~11383818
> *Nada....just another day at the mule farm & here getting my daily dose of LIL.  Looks like you found Topless Bettys' long lost older cousin.   Might be in your neck of the woods in November......so maybe I'll make a pit stop by your place!!  :0
> *


Cool! Hit me up if your down this way, you still have my number, don't you?


----------



## Mr Impala

on the 6.5's in the piston covers we perforate holes in a circular pattern so it looks factory. The kick panels we made are out of a 57


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## 2low63

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 05:01 PM~11383974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the 6.5's in the piston covers we perforate holes in a circular pattern so it looks factory.  The kick panels we made are out of a 57
> *


That is what I am talking about. That has got to sound pretty damn good too. Very Nice! :nicoderm: Thanks Brent.


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 01:55 PM~11383897
> *Cool! Hit me up if your down this way, you still have my number, don't you?
> *


I think I do.....if not go head & pm me with it..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:54 AM~11391261
> *That is what I am talking about. That has got to sound pretty damn good too. Very Nice! :nicoderm: Thanks Brent.
> *


BITER


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2008, 10:05 AM~11391495
> *BITER
> *


 :uh: LESS TALK, MORE PROGRESS ON THAT 65 OF YOURS! :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 05:54 AM~11391261
> *That is what I am talking about. That has got to sound pretty damn good too. Very Nice! :nicoderm: Thanks Brent.
> *


Shit id call remy from unique whips and let him hook you up,i mean aint he like the baddest installer out there?????you cant go wrong could you???
:roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 10:43 AM~11392442
> *:uh:  LESS TALK, MORE PROGRESS ON THAT 65 OF YOURS!  :biggrin:
> *


It's going night-night until winter, then she gets a bath and some new indoor/outdoor carpet :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

i liked the bubbletop, but topless is the way to go....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Bert from the Chevy Shop came through today with a fully restored set of seat mouldings. :nicoderm: Thanks Bert.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 20 2008, 04:25 PM~11394512-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's going night-night until winter, then she gets a bath and some new *indoor/outdoor carpet* :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-downsouthplaya_@Aug 20 2008, 04:58 PM~11394814
> *i liked the bubbletop, but topless is the way to go....
> *


Thanks Ant! :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11392442
> *:uh:  LESS TALK, MORE PROGRESS ON THAT 65 OF YOURS!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Getting ready to cut into the rag this weekend to sport a new look. No, I am not talking about hydraulics either. hno: I admit I am a little concerned, but measure twice and drill once should do the trick.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11402175
> *Getting ready to cut into the rag this weekend to sport a new look.  No, I am not talking about hydraulics either.  hno:  I admit I am a little concerned, but measure twice and drill once should do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO UR BLACK ON BLACK THEME WENT OUT THE WINDOW AND RED IS HERE TO STAY


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11402175
> *Getting ready to cut into the rag this weekend to sport a new look.  No, I am not talking about hydraulics either.  hno:  I admit I am a little concerned, but measure twice and drill once should do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always loved those style tail lights


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 21 2008, 01:51 PM~11402503
> *SO UR BLACK ON BLACK THEME WENT OUT THE WINDOW AND RED IS HERE TO STAY
> *


Uh no. I would not attempt to drill out a freshly painted car, but that is just me.


----------



## Dino

car is looking real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11406309
> *car is looking real good!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## Dino

betty eventually will be black betty?


----------



## downsouthplaya

Are you going to keep the 350 in there? is it a 4 bolt main? if you chose to get rid of it, how much?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dino+Aug 22 2008, 01:06 AM~11408557-->
> 
> 
> 
> betty eventually will be black betty?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan. :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-downsouthplaya_@Aug 22 2008, 09:30 AM~11410051
> *Are you going to keep the 350 in there? is it a 4 bolt main? if you chose to get rid of it, how much?
> *


Yup. Although, I do have a real nice 283 all done up, I'd rather just stick with the 350. She has alot more power then the 283, it's nice to have an Impala that can get out of the hole.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11408557
> *betty eventually will be black betty?
> *


HOPE SO IT WOULD BE SUPER NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

this build up is boring...................I'm going to check out Lonestar's :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 22 2008, 02:53 PM~11412135
> *this build up is boring...................I'm going to check out Lonestar's :biggrin:
> *


You do that, and don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out. :rant: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## Dino

> That's the plan. :nicoderm:
> 
> Black Betty had a child (Bam-ba-Lam)
> The damn thing gone wild (Bam-ba-Lam)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> That's the plan. :nicoderm:
> 
> Black Betty had a child (Bam-ba-Lam)
> The damn thing gone wild (Bam-ba-Lam)
Click to expand...


----------



## racerboy

gorgeous ride man! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Aug 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11413759
> *gorgeous ride man! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Your deuce is turning out real nice.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 22 2008, 11:53 AM~11412135
> *this build up is boring...................I'm going to check out Lonestar's :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## 2low63

it's not going to be boring when I start work on it uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11414033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Aug 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11414065
> *it's not going to be boring when I start work on it  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tools of the trade on the way tomorrow. :cheesy: 

Man if I fuck this up! :around: hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Beautiful car bro.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11414065
> *it's not going to be boring when I start work on it  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2008, 12:38 AM~11416680
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yes, i will hopefully be the lucky guy to work on the body and spray the black on Black Betty uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 05:30 PM~11414299
> *Tools of the trade on the way tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> 
> Man if I fuck this up! :around: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did I hear you say drilling holes in a 61 rag????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 23 2008, 02:23 PM~11419108
> *Did I hear you say drilling holes in a 61 rag????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup.... I just got back. I only got the Driver's side on today.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Uploading pics.. 
There is NOT another Accessory out there that is a difficult as getting one of these spotlights on. :wow: Man, talk about an ass kicker.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Here we go... The equipment.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

All that work for this bracket to seat properly... and the drilling process has yet to begin.


----------



## 2low63

wow seth that is sick shit my friend, good work
you did good doing all this before black paint uffin: 

btw where is the shop at I see lots of old cars in the back :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Well, she went through A.O.K. Still need to run the electric and finish installing the interior bracket for the Driver's side tomorrow. Passenger side will be finished as well tomorrow. 

:cheesy: 



























:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

u aint got nothin to complain about with an air conditioned shop...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 23 2008, 06:49 PM~11420300
> *wow seth that is sick shit my friend, good work
> you did good doing all this before black paint uffin:
> 
> btw where is the shop at I see lots of old cars in the back :biggrin:
> *


No doubt. I don't recommend anyone installing these if they have fresh paint. Too much to risk. 

That is Tomkat's playpen. LMAO. It's the U.S. best kept secret. Estimated 65 million dollar collection privately owned that has never been open to the public. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2008, 06:54 PM~11420327
> *u aint got nothin to complain about with an air conditioned shop...
> *


:rofl:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11420245
> *Uploading pics..
> There is NOT another Accessory out there that is a difficult as getting one of these spotlights on. :wow: Man, talk about an ass kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME DO IT.....I GOT SKILLZ


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 05:50 PM~11420303
> *Well, she went through A.O.K. Still need to run the electric and finish installing the interior bracket for the Driver's side tomorrow.  Passenger side will be finished as well tomorrow.
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT CAR IS CLEAN AS HELL GO RED ON RED :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Tried some new polish for stainless today that cuts amazingly. Sampled it on the passenger side exterior windshield moulding and it turned out phenomenal. uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe

sweet...


----------



## 2low63

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11420245
> *There is NOT another Accessory out there that is a difficult as getting one of these spotlights on. :wow: Man, talk about an ass kicker. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Good...Seth... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 04:07 PM~11420398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some new polish for stainless today that cuts amazingly. Sampled it on the passenger side exterior windshield moulding and it turned out phenomenal. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im suprised you havent busted out the og grill guard yet :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 04:50 PM~11420303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 I want those signs :biggrin: That came out tiddys sethian!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Looks good.......


----------



## Sin Sixty

oooh no you didn't :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Aug 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11420834-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im suprised you havent busted out the og grill guard yet :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet. I am waiting to rechrome the bumpers. The grille guard is way too nice for 47 year old weathered chrome. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 08:55 PM~11420858
> *:0  :0  I want those signs :biggrin:  That came out tiddys sethian!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are for sale at the right price! The GM Parts sign can be purchased for $25k. It's an original. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 23 2008, 10:58 PM~11421529
> *Looks good.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Aug 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11421579
> *oooh no you didn't  :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

coming along bro.......looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Imma try to bless you up with a better door trim


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 04:41 PM~11420274
> *Evasive surgery in progress.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good but why not cover up your glass and so forth from the sparks...It could leave marks in your glass


----------



## Skim

BREAK IT DOWN FOR THESE FOOLS SETH!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 24 2008, 12:34 PM~11423999
> *Looks good but why not cover up your glass and so forth from the sparks...It could leave marks in your glass
> *


Ha! those sparks aint gonna do a damn thang to that old ass 47 year old window, I already have plans a new windshield, I hate old ass glass with a million swirls in it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 11:39 AM~11423789
> *Imma try to bless you up with a better door trim
> *


Cool. uffin: Make that two, both sides have seen better days in 47 years. Otherwise, Bert is getting a load of side mouldings for resto later on. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Passenger side is 17.5" so this one will come out to match the Driver's side.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I am guilty for taking a gang of pics, but these spots are my absolute all time favorite Accessory. Needless to say, I am very happy to be sporting these bad bitches on an Ace finally. :nicoderm: 

















:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

what u gonna do next, go to police academy :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 05:27 PM~11425334
> *what u gonna do next, go to police academy  :uh:
> *


I'm the mafuccin Fire Battalion Chief in this bitch now.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 02:21 PM~11425005
> *Ha! those sparks aint gonna do a damn thang to that old ass 47 year old window, I already have plans a new windshield, I hate old ass glass with a million swirls in it.
> *


I see :thumbsup:

The spots look badass


----------



## big C

Well since tropical storm fay has finnaly left i can get back on one of my projects now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 24 2008, 03:27 PM~11425334-->
> 
> 
> 
> what u gonna do next, go to police academy  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 03:31 PM~11425345
> *I'm the mafuccin Fire Battalion Chief in this bitch now.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## plague

THIS IS A REALLY NICE RIDE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 24 2008, 04:01 PM~11425701
> *THIS IS A REALLY NICE RIDE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Aug 24 2008, 05:53 PM~11425438-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see :thumbsup:
> 
> The spots look badass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 24 2008, 05:56 PM~11425448
> *Well since tropical storm fay has finnaly left i can get back on one of my projects now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll buff out Cody
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 06:29 PM~11425564
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


:0 
Swapped out the 17.5 for 15.5 on the pass. side. Perfect!


----------



## Sin Sixty

looking good. i may have to add a driver's side spot to my 60 project...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 24 2008, 07:47 PM~11425946
> *looking good.  i may have to add a driver's side spot to my 60 project...
> *


Dually's! :biggrin: I got the correct 60 exterior and interior brackets you need, just hit me up whenever you need them. I believe 60's ran a 17.5" shaft too, I have those as well.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 05:00 PM~11426024
> *Dually's!  :biggrin:  I got the correct 60 exterior and interior brackets you need, just hit me up whenever you need them. I believe 60's ran a 17.5" shaft too, I have those as well.
> *



cool thx... may be a while before I get her back; I'm hoping for mid Oct. :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 24 2008, 08:42 PM~11426315
> *cool thx...  may be a while before I get her back; I'm hoping for mid Oct. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good dood


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2008, 03:20 PM~11425303
> *I am guilty for taking a gang of pics, but these spots are my absolute all time favorite Accessory.  Needless to say, I am very happy to be sporting these bad bitches on an Ace finally. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


spots look damn good 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 25 2008, 08:32 AM~11430017-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good dood
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am herring you, thanks for finally caring. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Aug 25 2008, 08:51 AM~11430069
> *spots look damn good
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks brother! Your 60 is coming along nicely!


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Seth? Are U Juicing That Baby Or Leaving It Stock?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 08:16 AM~11430123
> *Sup Seth? Are U Juicing That Baby Or Leaving It Stock?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## XLowLifeX

right click and save. thats a bad ass pic!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 09:16 AM~11430123
> *Sup Seth? Are U Juicing That Baby Or Leaving It Stock?
> *


I plan to lift it, but it will be the last thing on the to do list.

1. Cruise and enjoy
2. Gathering up some needed parts
3. Paint & Body
4. Stayfast Haartz Canvas Top
5. Chrome plating, Trim restoration, Engine Compartment
6. Final Assembly
7. Stereo
8. Lifting


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11430492
> *I plan to lift it, but it will be the last thing on the to do list.
> 
> 1. Cruise and enjoy
> 2. Gathering up some needed parts
> 3. Paint & Body
> 4. Stayfast Haartz Canvas Top
> 5. Chrome plating, Trim restoration, Engine Compartment
> 6. Final Assembly
> 7. Stereo
> 8. Lifting
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 08:51 AM~11430492
> *I plan to lift it, but it will be the last thing on the to do list.
> 
> 1. Cruise and enjoy
> 2. Gathering up some needed parts
> 3. Paint & Body
> 4. Stayfast Haartz Canvas Top
> 5. Chrome plating, Trim restoration, Engine Compartment
> 6. Final Assembly
> 7. Stereo
> 8. Lifting
> 
> 
> *


That's how mine's looking as well. I'll start stripping the paint around October


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 09:11 AM~11430116
> *Now I am herring you, thanks for finally caring. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> *


thats just rude, i care....u have a 61 that makes you family :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2008, 12:10 PM~11430981
> *thats just rude, i care....u have a 61 that makes you family :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 12:27 PM~11431112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur a trip homie, my homie here in detroit just bawt VEGASPHILS 61, its getting shipped. now im not the only jew with a 61 rag in michigan... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 25 2008, 03:13 PM~11432654
> *ur a trip homie,  my homie here in detroit just bawt VEGASPHILS 61, its getting shipped. now im not the only jew with a 61 rag in michigan... :biggrin:
> *


Phil has a real nice car, your friend did very well on the purchase.


----------



## lone star

you should lift it next...


----------



## CHUCC

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Aug 26 2008, 08:59 PM~11445595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

I finished up the wiring after work today and the lights work great. I am glad that this project is over.  It's too bad they will have to come back off in a few more months.  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 25 2008, 05:39 AM~11430200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right click and save. thats a bad ass pic!
> *


10 STEPS AHEAD OF YOU BRO :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:37 PM~11446550
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I finished up the wiring after work today and the lights work great. I am glad that this project is over.   It's too bad they will have to come back off in a few more months.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11446561
> *10 STEPS AHEAD OF YOU BRO :biggrin:
> *


You like the lights so much you had to go and obtain one today, didn't you. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:42 PM~11446610
> *You like the lights so much you had to go and obtain one today, didn't you.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW ME VERY WELL SETH, YOU ARE MY INSPIRATION!!!






























































:uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:42 PM~11446610
> *You like the lights so much you had to go and obtain one today, didn't you.  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR I DID, I FEEL SICK NOT OWNING A RAG


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 26 2008, 10:43 PM~11446622
> *YOU KNOW ME VERY WELL SETH, YOU ARE MY INSPIRATION!!!
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


You're about to become the most envious :0 and.................















































the most hated :rant: individual on layitlow. :biggrin: Let me know what Jerry tells you tomorrow.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11446662
> *You're about to become the most envious  :0  and.................
> the most hated :rant: individual on layitlow.  :biggrin:  Let me know what Jerry tells you tomorrow.
> *


WILL DO BRO AND THANKS AGAIN SETH.


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 26 2008, 06:45 PM~11446650
> *YES SIR I DID, I FEEL SICK NOT OWNING A RAG
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

looks good seth (im on a first name basis here). shes coming along really nice


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 26 2008, 01:16 PM~11441514
> *Phil has a real nice car, your friend did very well on the purchase.
> *


it looks really nice in the pic, he said it was about 14 days till delivery so im waiting for it to arrive to see in person.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Aug 27 2008, 12:15 AM~11447713-->
> 
> 
> 
> WILL DO BRO AND THANKS AGAIN SETH.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 08:22 AM~11449456
> *looks good seth (im on a first name basis here).  shes coming along really nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Thanks I appreciate it. I just got word that my 6 way will be here tomorrow. That will give me another little project to do this weekend. Remove the seat and take it inside my house and work inside with the A/C. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 08:24 AM~11449461
> *it looks really nice in the pic, he said it was about 14 days till delivery so im waiting for it to arrive to see in person.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love that car, he will be very pleased to own it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 27 2008, 08:34 AM~11449485
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I see you came back! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:nicoderm: Since my 1961 Convertible is a Driver's side factory side mirror car *ONLY*, I will utilize a NOS 61 Remote Mirror on the door. Chevrolet never produced a passenger side remote mirror, so this will be perfect for my ride. This install will require some surgery in order to run the cables through the door.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## KERRBSS

how do you know that your car is a driverside only remote mirror? how can i tell if mine was? i have a remote mirror i bawt that ima stick on. im all about option and accesories :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 27 2008, 11:18 AM~11450153
> *how do you know that your car is a driverside only remote mirror? how can i tell if mine was? i have a remote mirror i bawt that ima stick on.  im all about option and accesories :biggrin:
> *


There were never any holes drilled through the passenger side, and my pictures back from 84 never show one either. It wasn't a driver's side Remote mirror car, I said Driver's side Mirror car only! So, I will put a remote on since Chevrolet did not offer a passenger side remote mirror! :biggrin:

The Remote Mirror was designed for use on your fender (driver's side), but who's to say that Chevrolet wouldn't install where you wanted it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ordered a few little items for myself today. :biggrin: 
MIRROR-INSIDE REAR VIEW DAY / NIGHT
MIRROR SUPPORT-INSIDE REAR VIEW / CONVERTIBLE 
SUNVISOR SUPPORT-PAIR CONVERTIBLE WITH PLASTIC BUSHINGS 
FLOOR MATS-WITH BOWTIE RED OE STYLE 4 PCS 1 SET
FENDER SKIRT SCUFF PADS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 08:52 AM~11449995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

You're trippin


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 11:07 AM~11450923
> *Ordered a few little items for myself today.  :biggrin:
> MIRROR-INSIDE REAR VIEW DAY / NIGHT
> MIRROR SUPPORT-INSIDE REAR VIEW / CONVERTIBLE
> SUNVISOR SUPPORT-PAIR CONVERTIBLE WITH PLASTIC BUSHINGS
> FLOOR MATS-WITH BOWTIE RED OE STYLE 4 PCS 1 SET
> FENDER SKIRT SCUFF PADS
> *


thats whats up!!


----------



## DUVAL

NICE LIST


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 27 2008, 03:17 PM~11451852-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> You're trippin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 04:15 PM~11452391
> *thats whats up!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 27 2008, 04:19 PM~11452433
> *NICE LIST
> *


Shit... I had the list up to $1700, but I've been dropping presidents left and right, so I'm gonna chill for a bit, besides alot of the stuff I need doesn't apply until the Ace gets refinished.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 12:04 PM~11450428
> *There were never any holes drilled through the passenger side, and my pictures back from 84 never show one either.  It wasn't a driver's side Remote mirror car, I said Driver's side Mirror car only! So, I will put a remote on since Chevrolet did not offer a passenger side remote mirror!  :biggrin:
> 
> The Remote Mirror was designed for use on your fender (driver's side), but who's to say that Chevrolet wouldn't install where you wanted it.  :biggrin:
> *


woah hold your cows, i was just asking and i miss read your statement. sorry :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11453484
> *woah hold your cows, i was just asking and i miss read your statement.  sorry  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

It will look just like my homie Saul's Deuce shown here sporting spot and remote mirror. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

BLOW JOB BETTY!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11454955
> *BLOW JOB BETTY!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hahahahahahaha thats funny!! there was this girl my an my boys met at the beach one year and thats what i called her after the weekend


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11454447
> *:0
> 
> It will look just like my homie Saul's Deuce shown here sporting spot and remote mirror.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know what the remote mirror looks like dingy, i have one. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 27 2008, 08:41 PM~11454955
> *BLOW JOB BETTY!!!
> *


She could blow more head than a whale blows water, Blowjob Betty make your dick get harder, She's a one of a kind, a hell of a girl, a trip and a half around the world.

A young girl died just last night, she choked on sperm in her windpipe, it was on her face, her neck, and chest, and we're sorry to say there's no suspect. When I saw that my brain clicked, I bust a nut and killed a bitch. It might sound sick, it might be petty, but ya never been sucked by Blowjob Betty!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

hey T00$HORT--That seat better be installed by tomorrow :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:33 PM~11455441
> *That seat better be installed by tomorrow  :0
> *


Tisweeken' mang. :nicoderm: 

Maybe the remote controller for da nintendo on the window too. 

I just bought an Oldenburg restored 1961 Guidematic too. :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

You're gonna have more money in accessories then some people have in their car! :loco: :loco:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 05:32 PM~11455426
> *She could blow more head than a whale blows water, Blowjob Betty make your dick get harder, She's a one of a kind, a hell of a girl, a trip and a half around the world.
> 
> A young girl died just last night, she choked on sperm in her windpipe, it was on her face, her neck, and chest, and we're sorry to say there's no suspect. When I saw that my brain clicked, I bust a nut and killed a bitch. It might sound sick, it might be petty, but ya never been sucked by Blowjob Betty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



CAR LOOKS BEAUTIFUL SETH.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11455519-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna have more money in accessories then some people have in their car! :loco:  :loco:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11455522
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> CAR LOOKS BEAUTIFUL SETH.
> *


Thanks brother, she cleaned up nicely today. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11455426
> *She could blow more head than a whale blows water, Blowjob Betty make your dick get harder, She's a one of a kind, a hell of a girl, a trip and a half around the world.
> 
> A young girl died just last night, she choked on sperm in her windpipe, it was on her face, her neck, and chest, and we're sorry to say there's no suspect. When I saw that my brain clicked, I bust a nut and killed a bitch. It might sound sick, it might be petty, but ya never been sucked by Blowjob Betty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks real good Seth real good :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 08:32 PM~11455426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11455479
> *Tisweeken' mang. :nicoderm:
> 
> Maybe the remote controller for da nintendo on the window too.
> 
> I just bought an Oldenburg restored 1961 Guidematic too. :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


He is good people, thats where i got mines from! great service, went out of his way to school me a bit bout them!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 06:37 PM~11455479
> *I just bought an Oldenburg restored 1961 Guidematic too. :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER

LOL, YOU A FOOL SETH uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Aug 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11455677-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit looks real good Seth real good :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 10:04 PM~11455714
> *He is good people, thats where i got mines from! great service, went out of his way to school me a bit bout them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


John is good people, his prices have gone up just like everything else, I remember when I bought my first restored unit for my bubbletop from him a couple years ago for around $250! His work in unsurpassed and I wouldn't even consider buying an NOS unit, when this guy has been restoring these units for a long time and making them perform better than when they were new.


----------



## low64ss

I know this is a stupid ass question but what does this accessory do??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by low64ss_@Aug 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11456902
> *I know this is a stupid ass question but what does this accessory do??
> *


The "Guide-Matic" gives you automatically the right headlamp beam at the right time-the upper beam when you need it and the lower beam when traffic conditions require it.

:biggrin: 
copied that from the owners instructions, hope it helps


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by low64ss_@Aug 27 2008, 10:05 PM~11456902
> *I know this is a stupid ass question but what does this accessory do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS A HOE SPOTTER. WHEN IT SEES A PIECE OF FINE ASS IT LIGHTS UP. IN LAYMANS TERMS, IT SPOTS THAT STRANGE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 01:23 AM~11458527
> *ITS A HOE SPOTTER. WHEN IT SEES A PIECE OF FINE ASS IT LIGHTS UP. IN LAYMANS TERMS,  IT SPOTS THAT STRANGE.
> *


 thay outta call that shit "pimpbot '61"


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:37 PM~11455479
> *Tisweeken' mang. :nicoderm:
> 
> Maybe the remote controller for da nintendo on the window too.
> 
> I just bought an Oldenburg restored 1961 Guidematic too. :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


i need my autronic eye restored too, where can i send it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2008, 05:39 AM~11458639
> *i need my autronic eye restored too, where can i send it?
> *











I believe John will just give you a core credit on yours for a restored unit. Otherwise, you will probably be waiting a long time for your unit to be restored.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:56 PM~11456824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 04:23 AM~11458527
> *ITS A HOE SPOTTER. WHEN IT SEES A PIECE OF FINE ASS IT LIGHTS UP. IN LAYMANS TERMS,  IT SPOTS THAT STRANGE.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good one Skim.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

im putting an autronic in mine but dont hook it up or your shit will go hay wire in todays enviroment. way too many lights and evertyhing kicks it o high and low and high again etc!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 10:22 AM~11460190
> *im putting an autronic in mine but dont hook it up or your shit will go hay wire in todays enviroment. way too many fine hoes in Cali and evertyhing kicks it o high and low and high again etc!
> *



:0 YEAH BRENT YOU KNOW CALI GOT A GANG A FINE ASS HOES


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11460190
> *im putting an autronic in mine but dont hook it up or your shit will go hay wire in todays enviroment. way too many lights and evertyhing kicks it o high and low and high again etc!
> *


You can still hook it up, just leave it off, if my memory still serves me correctly it's a half of click to turn on/off. I had the same problem with mine in the Bubbletop on city streets, but it works well in low lit highways and roads. So. Cal don't have too many areas like that. :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:angry: 
http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/804002644.html
















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Aug 28 2008, 11:19 AM~11461179
> *:angry:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/804002644.html
> :biggrin:
> *


theres a reason that car hasnt sold in 6 months.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11459579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2008, 07:51 AM~11430492
> *I plan to lift it, but it will be the last thing on the to do list.
> 
> 1. Cruise and enjoy
> 2. Gathering up some needed parts
> 3. Paint & Body
> 4. Stayfast Haartz Canvas Top
> 5. Chrome plating, Trim restoration, Engine Compartment
> 6. Final Assembly
> 7. Stereo
> 8. Lifting
> 
> 
> *


 what color top you looking for i got a red canvas top in stock like the one we put on 99 problems


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11461273
> *what color top you looking for  i got a red canvas top  in stock like the one we put on 99 problems
> *


Ha! I should just paint the white stripe red and stayfast it in red and call my shit 101 problems! :rofl: What are you guys looking to get for the red stayfast top? Is it a Robbins top? :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Aug 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11461179-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/804002644.html
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 01:26 PM~11461233
> *theres a reason that car hasnt sold in 6 months.
> *


Black walls :barf:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 12:07 PM~11461086
> *You can still hook it up, just leave it off, if my memory still serves me correctly it's a half of click to turn on/off.  I had the same problem with mine in the Bubbletop on city streets, but it works well in low lit highways and roads. So. Cal don't have too many areas like that.  :biggrin:
> *


61s don't have a separate switch for autronic? :dunno: 
my 56s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 28 2008, 11:00 PM~11466002
> *61s don't have a separate switch for autronic? :dunno:
> my 56s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope. Just the floor dimmer switch is switched out.  ^ your switch is sweet! Never seen that before.


----------



## Hialeah56

:biggrin: thanks 
btw I didn't know it was like that on chevys I thought the all had some type of switch


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I WANT BETTY!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2008, 04:15 PM~11472509
> *I WANT BETTY!!!
> *


What'chu tink meng?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 01:25 PM~11472599
> *What'chu tink meng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think your an ass hole, but that is also my jelousy talking. Clean ass car man


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 29 2008, 04:33 PM~11472673
> *I think your an ass hole, but that is also my jelousy talking. Clean ass car man
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 29 2008, 04:33 PM~11472673
> *I think your an ass hole, but that is also my jelousy talking. Clean ass car man
> *


i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 12:25 PM~11472599
> *What'chu tink meng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK IT WOULD LOOK SICK!!!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 01:25 PM~11472599
> *What'chu tink meng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It be cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11466002
> *61s don't have a separate switch for autronic? :dunno:
> my 56s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If remmeber right the one on my 63 cadillac has a on off switch


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Aug 29 2008, 05:01 PM~11472931-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK IT WOULD LOOK SICK!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Aug 29 2008, 05:29 PM~11473148
> *It be cheaper :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I hope it flows.


----------



## cheydogge

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 01:25 PM~11472599
> *What'chu tink meng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for those chrome a arms shipped to Tampa?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11475042
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :uh: :0 Sorry for the mixup earlier today.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 07:26 PM~11475061
> *:uh:  :0  Sorry for the mixup earlier today.
> *


it happens..........

with that new red top will look nice in the rag


----------



## BThompsonTX

Nice Car Seth! It was good to talk with you today. I'll get back with you next week when I find something out from the insurance company.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop+Aug 29 2008, 10:33 PM~11475097-->
> 
> 
> 
> it happens..........
> 
> with that new red top will look nice in the rag
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. I think it will too.
> 
> This will definitely make myself reconsider stripping down a respectable red paint job for awhile. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2008, 10:33 PM~11475098
> *Nice Car Seth!  It was good to talk with you today.  I'll get back with you next week when I find something out from the insurance company.
> *


Hey Brian! Likewise my friend, and no worries on the parts they will be waiting for you. :wave: Thanks for the compliments, I can't wait to see your 62 Bubble make the return. I saw a pic of the frame after powder coat and man....... :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 30 2008, 11:02 AM~11477836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11475098
> *Nice Car Seth!  It was good to talk with you today.  I'll get back with you next week when I find something out from the insurance company.
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

hey dood, you need to get the first aid kit too, cuz its gonna be sick with that red top


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2008, 06:10 PM~11479642
> *hey dood, you need to get the first aid kit too, cuz its gonna be sick with that red top
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

seat done yet???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11480417
> *seat done yet???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It's chillin' in the living room right now, I got the old manual tracks and trim off of the seat. Tomorrow I will finish it up, hot wire the lazy boy action and install the new trim, so hold tight til then. :biggrin:

This mutha needs vac'd out seriously. 

Check out Chauncey off in the background.

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11480932
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I thought they were beginning to produce photos of you on Milk cartons. Whats up? :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Aug 30 2008, 08:02 AM~11477836-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 30 2008, 08:30 AM~11477910
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Aug 30 2008, 10:46 PM~11480949-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 10:52 PM~11480980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


:cheesy: 

Going to get the 6 way finished in a few, well, that's if the beast gets his ass up....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*Seat track covers all painted and ready to go once back in the ride.* :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11479642
> *hey dood, you need to get the first aid kit too, cuz its gonna be sick with that red top
> *


Bleedin' the block :ugh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 12:48 PM~11484162
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Seat track covers all painted and ready to go once back in the ride. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE, LOOKS SICK SETH. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

power moves. wish i had a 6 way


----------



## BThompsonTX

Nice! Need to find a power setup for my buckets.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Aug 31 2008, 05:33 PM~11484323-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE, LOOKS SICK SETH.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 31 2008, 06:48 PM~11484597
> *power moves. wish i had a 6 way
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The install has been postponed, I have decided to buy NEW carpet, there are a couple areas that are old looking, so it's trashed.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Aug 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11484718
> *Nice!  Need to find a power setup for my buckets.
> *


Pontiac! GTO! :biggrin: 64,65,66,67. Drivers side only.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:35 AM~11483108
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> 
> Going to get the 6 way finished in a few, well, that's if the beast gets his ass up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bentley says fuck yo six way nikka :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 09:35 AM~11483108
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> 
> Going to get the 6 way finished in a few, well, that's if the beast gets his ass up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TIME FOR SOME R&R...........* :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Aug 31 2008, 08:39 PM~11485113-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bentley says fuck yo six way nikka :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 31 2008, 08:54 PM~11485160
> *TIME FOR SOME R&R...........  :biggrin:
> *


HA! He's a lazy fugger!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:52 PM~11480980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



wtf is that thing on your seat??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star

i got some red carpet new in box...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 10:37 PM~11485824
> *i got some red carpet new in box...
> *


60 :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 06:53 PM~11484870
> *Pontiac! GTO!  :biggrin:  64,65,66,67.  Drivers side only.
> *


Thanks Seth! Wasn't sure what I could use. Do you know of any in good condition?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 1 2008, 12:59 AM~11486891
> *Thanks Seth!  Wasn't sure what I could use.  Do you know of any in good condition?
> *


its a 4way. I don't know if you will have to modify your seat track mounting locations (floor & seat) with a Mid 60's GM Power Bucket. eBay! Shouldn't be too hard. You would probably have to run another driver's side power seat for the passenger bucket. uffin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/63-64-Buick...sspagenameZWDVW
Ask this dude the measurements.... to see if it will fit your application.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:36 PM~11485821
> *wtf is that thing on your seat??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That's BENTLEY! My 14 month old boy. :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

oh thats a dog!


----------



## NOS61RAG

Nice Seth,Our rides look like two red headed twins.I just need to get off my ass & put on all my accessories.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 1 2008, 04:27 PM~11490437
> *Nice Seth,Our rides look like two red headed twins.I just need to get off my ass & put on all my accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Except mine has no interior in it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sell me my Rocker Mouldings back, I need them more than you. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 02:44 PM~11490579
> *Except mine has no interior in it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sell me my Rocker Mouldings back, I need them more than you.  :biggrin:
> *



Mine is gutted too,Going in for paint. I just ordered a new interior kit from Cars w/bubble top inserts. Don't worry those rocker mouldings are in good hands. Your shit is lookin nice tho! :biggrin:

Im diggin the 13" 72's


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Aug 31 2008, 04:17 PM~11484718-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  Need to find a power setup for my buckets.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11484870
> *Pontiac! GTO!  :biggrin:  64,65,66,67.  Drivers side only.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 09:59 PM~11486891
> *Thanks Seth!  Wasn't sure what I could use.  Do you know of any in good condition?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 10:23 PM~11487080
> *its a 4way.  I don't know if you will have to modify your seat track mounting locations (floor & seat) with a Mid 60's GM Power Bucket.  eBay!  Shouldn't be too hard.  You would probably have to run another driver's side power seat for the passenger bucket. uffin:
> 
> Ask this dude the measurements.... to see if it will fit your application.
> *



I've had this pwr bucket for a while....was gonna install it in Betty but never got around to it....  . Seems to bolt right up. Just need to make the cut out on the seat for the switch.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 02:48 PM~11484162
> *More progresso.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Standard Poodle smashin on fools.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 1 2008, 05:18 PM~11490859
> *Mine is gutted too,Going in for paint. I just ordered a new interior kit from Cars w/bubble top inserts. Don't worry those rocker mouldings are in good hands. Your shit is lookin nice tho! :biggrin:
> 
> Im diggin the 13" 72's
> *


 :angry: Sell'em



> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Sep 1 2008, 07:30 PM~11491685-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this pwr bucket for a while....was gonna install it in Betty but never got around to it....  . Seems to bolt right up. Just need to make the cut out on the seat for the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet. Brian will be happy to hear that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 1 2008, 08:45 PM~11492215
> *Standard Poodle smashin on fools.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 1 2008, 06:30 PM~11491685
> *I've had this pwr bucket for a while....was gonna install it in Betty but never got around to it....  . Seems to bolt right up. Just need to make the cut out on the seat for the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM Sent


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11493503
> *:angry:  Sell'em
> Sweet.  Brian will be happy to hear that.
> :biggrin:
> *


Send me that NOS red litter bag,and I will think about it.


----------



## xavierthexman

Don't mean to side track the topic but wanted to send some motivation, not that you need it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 12:46 AM~11494591
> *Send me that NOS red litter bag,and I will think about it.
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

that black 61 was really nice untill they put that gucci crap all over it,and seth those spot lights look great there growing on me, i may need to find some of my own now


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 10:50 AM~11497480
> *that black 61 was really nice untill they put that gucci crap all over it,and seth those spot lights look great there growing on me, i may need to find some of my own now
> *


i got a correct 15.5" light im not gonna use I will sell it to u for 150.00 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 2 2008, 01:50 PM~11497480-->
> 
> 
> 
> that black 61 was really nice untill they put that gucci crap all over it,and seth those spot lights look great there growing on me, i may need to find some of my own now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Proof is in the pudding, my homie just said that to me today about my topic and the install of the spots. He said, just watch alot more peeps are going to want those lights after seeing your pics. lol. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 2 2008, 01:54 PM~11497522
> *i got a correct 15.5" light im not gonna use I will sell it to u for 150.00 shipped.  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: Hey, thanks again Brent for looking out on that red canvas top. :nicoderm: I guess it's safe to say that I am going to keep the 61 painted red for a little longer than I anticipated. :biggrin: Can hardly wait to get it installed!


----------



## fabian

SETH ! 

does he have a second one as well ? I WANT ONE !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:16 PM~11359920
> *Acquired a beautiful fully restored 6 way Power Seat setup from a good old canadian friend of mine today.  She's a real bute clark.  I got my seat track covers all freshly painted to match and ready to go on. Aint nothing like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big C

:uh: :nono: remember chrome rack comes first :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11497894
> *:uh:  :nono: remember chrome rack comes first :cheesy:
> *



yes also


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 2 2008, 02:39 PM~11497894
> *:uh:  :nono: remember chrome rack comes first :cheesy:
> *


:no:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Pm if interested,NOS & Complete!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 02:59 PM~11498048
> *Pm if interested,NOS & Complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: The shit right there... :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 11:54 AM~11498017
> *:no:
> *


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 01:06 PM~11498087
> *:yes:  The shit right there...  :biggrin:
> *



Im workiin on ur mouldings,I want that Bag :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Sep 2 2008, 03:08 PM~11498096-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon dog. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 03:09 PM~11498103
> *Im workiin on ur mouldings,I want that Bag :angry:
> *


 :420:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 12:10 PM~11498112
> *C'mon dog.  :angry:
> :420:
> *


Naw you know im jus fuckin with you like they they say if its not broke dont fix it :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 01:10 PM~11498112
> *C'mon dog.  :angry:
> :420:
> *


I can't get over the fact that Perry lives a block from me,And now it's on the way to Florida.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Sep 2 2008, 03:12 PM~11498129-->
> 
> 
> 
> Naw you know im jus fuckin with you like they they say if its not broke dont fix it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 03:12 PM~11498132
> *I can't get over the fact that Perry lives a block from me,And now it's on the way to Florida.
> *


:420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 02:59 PM~11498048
> *Pm if interested,NOS & Complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jose is interested and I gave him your number.... I think they would look fabulous on this beauty.

:nicoderm:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 02:08 PM~11498551
> *Jose is interested and I gave him your number.... I think they would look fabulous on this beauty.
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They will set that bitch off!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 2 2008, 02:38 PM~11497885
> *SETH !
> 
> does he have a second one as well ? I WANT ONE !!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i bawt one from the same dood a while ago, nice setup, pretty complete, no junk and a really good dood to deal with


----------



## Sixty34me

looking good man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*Dusted off the N.O.S. Grille Guard, I acquired this piece from a good buddy of mine who is a specialist in restoring Chrysler's, who called me about 4 months ago and said he had this in his shop sitting on the self in the box with all the hardware for the last 15 years. Kind of a neat find and especially for $150.00! Needless to say, it is the nicest new old stock grille guard i've seen. :cheesy: :biggrin: Installed a pair of Billet Bullets. I am still deciding which bullets to use, OG or Billet? :biggrin: *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 2 2008, 06:22 PM~11499713
> *looking good man
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 03:27 PM~11499744
> *Dusted off the N.O.S. Grille Guard, I acquired this piece from a good buddy of mine who is a specialist in restoring Chrysler's, who called me about 4 months ago and said he had this in his shop sitting on the self in the box with all the hardware for the last 15 years.  Kind of a neat find and especially for $150.00!  Needless to say, it is the nicest new old stock grille guard i've seen. :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Installed a pair of Billet Bullets.  I am still deciding which bullets to use, OG or Billet?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og bullets, but what do i know. I like padded dashes and built a 4 door


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11499744
> *Dusted off the N.O.S. Grille Guard, I acquired this piece from a good buddy of mine who is a specialist in restoring Chrysler's, who called me about 4 months ago and said he had this in his shop sitting on the self in the box with all the hardware for the last 15 years.  Kind of a neat find and especially for $150.00!  Needless to say, it is the nicest new old stock grille guard i've seen. :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Installed a pair of Billet Bullets.  I am still deciding which bullets to use, OG or Billet?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THIS MUTHA FUCKER!!!! :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 2 2008, 07:40 PM~11500406
> *:uh: THIS MUTHA FUCKER!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :uh: right, always getting them deals.....fuck shit :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Sep 2 2008, 07:14 PM~11500214-->
> 
> 
> 
> og bullets, but what do i know. I like padded dashes and built a 4 door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can have a conversation on a conversion, you know. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 2 2008, 07:40 PM~11500406
> *:uh: THIS MUTHA FUCKER!!!!  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> He originally said $250, and then he said fuck it $150, I want it gone. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 07:48 PM~11500460
> *:uh: right, always getting them deals.....fuck shit :biggrin:
> *


:0 Don't H8! do werk son.


----------



## NOS61RAG

Anyone need Cali bumpers triple plated?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Sep 2 2008, 03:48 PM~11500460-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: right, always getting them deals.....fuck shit :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 03:52 PM~11500484
> *
> He originally said $250, and then he said fuck it $150, I want it gone.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 11:59 AM~11498048
> *Pm if interested,NOS & Complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 04:52 PM~11500484
> *We can have a conversation on a conversion, you know.  :cheesy:
> *


nope, the car is gone(well almost, just waiting on the guy to escape from his wife)


----------



## rag61

love this ride, red top gonna set it off


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 03:27 PM~11499744
> *Dusted off the N.O.S. Grille Guard, I acquired this piece from a good buddy of mine who is a specialist in restoring Chrysler's, who called me about 4 months ago and said he had this in his shop sitting on the self in the box with all the hardware for the last 15 years.  Kind of a neat find and especially for $150.00!  Needless to say, it is the nicest new old stock grille guard i've seen. :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Installed a pair of Billet Bullets.  I am still deciding which bullets to use, OG or Billet?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11500507
> *Anyone need Cali bumpers triple plated?
> *


HAMASH? NO WAIT, CALL A N I K K UA. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11503215
> *HAMASH? NO WAIT,  CALL A N I K K UA.  :biggrin:
> *



You know what time it iz.  

We will work somethin out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Sep 2 2008, 09:19 PM~11501244-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope, the car is gone(well almost, just waiting on the guy to escape from his wife)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:02 PM~11501675
> *love this ride, red top gonna set it off
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny. I think it will flow well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING*OF*[email protected] 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11501836
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOS61RAG_@Sep 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11503256
> *You know what time it iz.
> 
> We will work somethin out.
> *


 :0


----------



## NOS61RAG

Send that Bag back to it's rightful owner. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Seth!

car looks beautiful! 

Fabian


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG+Sep 3 2008, 01:16 AM~11504041-->
> 
> 
> 
> Send that Bag back to it's rightful owner. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :angry: I want my Rocker Mouldings back....  :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Sep 3 2008, 03:43 AM~11504842
> *Seth!
> 
> car looks beautiful!
> 
> Fabian
> 
> *


:biggrin: Thanks buddy.


----------



## Scrapin63

> What'chu tink meng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right click save :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 08:25 AM~11505389
> *:uh:  :angry:  I want my Rocker Mouldings back....   :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Thanks buddy.
> *


Those Rockers Look Beautiful Anyone esle Out There Have Any For Sale Hit Me Up...


----------



## NOS61RAG

Those are some nice lookin Rocker mouldings. :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 3 2008, 11:17 AM~11505972
> *Those are some nice lookin Rocker mouldings. :wave:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2008, 11:39 AM~11423789
> *Imma try to bless you up with a better door trim
> *


No worries I just bought $500 in new mouldings today. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 11:03 AM~11506686
> *No worries I just bought $500 in new mouldings today.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 11:08 AM~11506329
> *:scrutinize:
> *


X2 N A Half


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 3 2008, 03:34 PM~11507794
> *Nice!
> *


:420:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2008, 04:22 PM~11508183
> *X2 N A Half
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*Received my NOS Litter Container yesterday from MR. 59. :wow: I have never seen this bag offered in <span style=\'color:red\'>RED. Pretty sweet. *</span>


----------



## Loco 61

Where Does That Bag Go.???? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2008, 05:28 PM~11508851
> *Where Does That Bag Go.???? :0
> *


Underneath the Glove box or in my case I am going place it under the passenger side dash.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 01:00 PM~11508535
> *Received my NOS Litter Container yesterday from MR. 59.  :wow:  I have never seen this bag offered in <span style=\'color:red\'>RED.  Pretty sweet. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE (2) REDS AND (2) BLUES.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 3 2008, 02:39 PM~11508985
> *I HAVE (2) REDS AND (2) BLUES.
> *


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 3 2008, 04:39 PM~11508985
> *I HAVE (2) REDS AND (2) BLUES.
> *


How Much For One Of Those Blue Ones?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 3 2008, 01:43 PM~11509008-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW OFF :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 3 2008, 01:51 PM~11509091
> *How Much For One Of Those Blue Ones?
> *


JK MAN, I'LL GO AHEAD AND ADMIT THAT BEFORE I START GETTING ALL KINDS OF PM's :biggrin: 

I JUST WANTED TO FUCK WITH SETH.


----------



## God's Son2

are you gonna be putting a record player...player...player...player... player...player...


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 3 2008, 08:35 PM~11511006
> *are you gonna be putting a record player...player...player...player... player...player...
> *


 :rofl: 61 Looking real sweet,nice topic :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 3 2008, 07:26 PM~11509812-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK MAN, I'LL GO AHEAD AND ADMIT THAT BEFORE I START GETTING ALL KINDS OF PM's :biggrin:
> 
> I JUST WANTED TO FUCK WITH SETH.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Did you take on delivery of the big present today? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by God's [email protected] 3 2008, 09:35 PM~11511006
> *are you gonna be putting a record player...player...player...player... player...player...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh no.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-acosta512_@Sep 3 2008, 09:41 PM~11511098
> *:rofl: 61 Looking real sweet,nice topic :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 08:48 PM~11511178
> *:biggrin:  Did you take on delivery of the big present today?  :0
> uh no.
> Thank you.
> *


that wasnt an option??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11511525
> *that wasnt an <s>option</s>Accessory??
> *


Aftermarket Accessory, maybe, but not a Genuine Chevrolet Accessory.


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up dood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 4 2008, 09:07 AM~11514878
> *whats up dood
> *


Sup bawdy? :wave: Pete-Sta on his way home with his new 58 rag. :yes:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 4 2008, 09:43 AM~11515031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 07:49 AM~11514828
> *Aftermarket Accessory, maybe, but not a Genuine Chevrolet Accessory.
> *


actually there was one back in the 20's http://www.u-sell-it.net/wottons/store/gmradio.html but it probably wouldnt look right in your car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 4 2008, 10:02 AM~11515134
> *actually there was one back in the 20's http://www.u-sell-it.net/wottons/store/gmradio.html  but it probably wouldnt look right in your car
> *


I only mess with G-E-N-U-I-N-E CHEVROLET ACCY'S, but thanks.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:34 AM~11514992
> *Sup bawdy? :wave: Pete-Sta on his way home with his new 58 rag. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know, pete updates me :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 06:34 AM~11514992
> *Sup bawdy? :wave: Pete-Sta on his way home with his new 58 rag. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the one with the in-line six that was on ebay a little while ago?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Sep 4 2008, 03:50 PM~11518025
> *Is that the one with the in-line six that was on ebay a little while ago?
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 03:08 PM~11518248
> *
> *


that thing has to be low and slow


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 05:34 AM~11514992
> *Sup bawdy? :wave: Pete-Sta on his way home with his new 58 rag. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YA THAT FOO SENT ME A PIC EARLIER TODAY AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS SITTING REALLY NICE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2008, 08:05 AM~11505906
> *Those Rockers Look Beautiful Anyone esle Out There Have Any For Sale Hit Me Up...
> *


I got a driver's side one you can have if you pay for ups to come pick it up.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11522671
> *I got a driver's side one you can have if you pay for ups to come pick it up.
> *


DOES THAT GO FOR ANYONE OR JUST HIM.....IM IN VEGAS I WILL PICK IT UP TOMARROW MORNING!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2008, 05:27 PM~11499744
> *Dusted off the N.O.S. Grille Guard, I acquired this piece from a good buddy of mine who is a specialist in restoring Chrysler's, who called me about 4 months ago and said he had this in his shop sitting on the self in the box with all the hardware for the last 15 years.  Kind of a neat find and especially for $150.00!  Needless to say, it is the nicest new old stock grille guard i've seen. :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Installed a pair of Billet Bullets.  I am still deciding which bullets to use, OG or Billet?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Billet...........lucky ass. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 11:23 PM~11522671
> *I got a driver's side one you can have if you pay for ups to come pick it up.
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 5 2008, 12:23 AM~11522671
> *I got a driver's side one you can have if you pay for ups to come pick it up.
> *


:angry: I have a lead to a passengers side, and I don't get first dibs on your driver side rocker moulding!!!! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 5 2008, 12:14 AM~11522578
> *YA THAT FOO SENT ME A PIC EARLIER TODAY AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS SITTING REALLY NICE RIGHT NOW
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:02 AM~11524625
> *:angry:  I have a lead to a passengers side, and I don't get first dibs on your driver side rocker moulding!!!!  :angry:
> *


Let Me Kno About That Left Side Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2008, 10:08 AM~11524851
> *Let Me Kno About That Left Side Seth
> *


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 03:00 PM~11508535
> *Received my NOS Litter Container yesterday from MR. 59.  :wow:  I have never seen this bag offered in <span style=\'color:red\'>RED.  Pretty sweet. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what is that a purse????


----------



## NOS61RAG

I will take that purse.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Sep 5 2008, 01:45 PM~11526442
> *what is that a purse????
> *


Purse these nutz.....

Updates.... NOS Remote Mirror going on tonight, and ACC carpet came through with the quickness today too. Ordered the carpet on Tuesday, and it arrived today, Red Tuxedo Molded carpet with backing. So, the power seat install will be completed this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 12:15 PM~11526636
> *Purse these nutz.....
> 
> Updates.... NOS Remote Mirror going on tonight, and ACC carpet came through with the quickness today too.  Ordered the carpet on Tuesday, and it arrived today, Red Tuxedo Molded carpet with backing. So, the power seat install will be completed this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good Seth.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 5 2008, 02:18 PM~11526657
> *Lookin good Seth.
> *


Received my new kick panels from Jason Browning country today too...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 02:28 PM~11526734
> *Received my new kick panels from Jason Browning country today too...
> 
> *


Is he still alive. :biggrin: Looking good Seth.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 02:39 PM~11526820
> *Is he still alive.  :biggrin:  Looking good Seth.
> *


I heard from him a few weeks ago, I think he is still lurking about the forums. :biggrin: Jason if you're still out there :wave: 

Thanks for the props Tim.


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good dood


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:07 AM~11527060
> *I heard from him a few weeks ago, I think he is still lurking about the forums.  :biggrin:  Jason if you're still out there :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the props Tim.
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This fucker's rich too


----------



## fabian

Seth ... for the three "D" the money is on its way ... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Sep 5 2008, 03:42 PM~11527366-->
> 
> 
> 
> This fucker's rich too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit........... my pictures fooling your eyes or something?  Mediocre for life. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Sep 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11527631
> *Seth ... for the three "D" the money is on its way ...  :biggrin:
> *


You the man Fabian. I just spoke with the machinist and he is approximating 3 to 4 weeks as I stated before. They should come out really nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## Dino

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 5 2008, 12:42 PM~11527366
> *This fucker's rich too
> *


lots of rich fuckers up in here



damn tha man


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11522671
> *I got a driver's side one you can have if you pay for ups to come pick it up.
> *


Sorry homies... Mr. Impala is too quick, he nabbed that baby up in seconds .


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2008, 06:34 AM~11514992
> *Sup bawdy? :wave: Pete-Sta on his way home with his new 58 rag. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looks good to me! :nicoderm:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:15 AM~11526636
> *Purse these nutz.....
> 
> Updates.... NOS Remote Mirror going on tonight, and ACC carpet came through with the quickness today too.  Ordered the carpet on Tuesday, and it arrived today, Red Tuxedo Molded carpet with backing. So, the power seat install will be completed this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didnt i tell you


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 5 2008, 09:31 PM~11530347
> *Didnt i tell you
> *


Yes you did. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

the ride is looking good seth


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 06:46 PM~11530446
> *Yes you did. :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit i hope ill still be able to go to the atl sunday,we pulling hurricane relief duty at work and on top of that been sick all damn week


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:19 PM~11530262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYN!


----------



## timdog57

That mirror is the shizzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Sep 5 2008, 10:04 PM~11530554-->
> 
> 
> 
> the ride is looking good seth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 5 2008, 10:04 PM~11530558
> *Shit i hope ill still be able to go to the atl sunday,we pulling hurricane relief duty at work and on top of that been sick all damn week
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right I forgot the Obsession picnic was this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 10:37 PM~11530810
> *MAYN!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 10:45 PM~11530864
> *That mirror is the shizzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen

Damn where do you find all the accessories? :0 Looking real good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 5 2008, 11:52 PM~11531439
> *Damn where do you find all the accessories? :0  Looking real good!   :thumbsup:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:  

Thanks Sheen!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11530262
> *Looks good to me! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2008, 03:00 PM~11508535
> *Received my NOS Litter Container yesterday from MR. 59.  :wow:  I have never seen this bag offered in <span style=\'color:red\'>RED.  Pretty sweet. </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicca got a burberry bag


----------



## Skim

hit me on the celly manana. I gotta ask you if whats is name get atchu.
























deez nuuuuts :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 01:24 AM~11532389
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON MEGGGGGGGGGGGA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61

six one loving them accessory additions, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

this is what i just bought :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

how is uncle jack doing???


----------



## fabian

Seth! 

where did you buy this .. i need this also  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11395415
> *Bert from the Chevy Shop came through today with a fully restored set of seat mouldings. :nicoderm:  Thanks Bert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61+Sep 6 2008, 08:57 AM~11533737-->
> 
> 
> 
> six one loving them accessory additions, nice :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 11:01 AM~11534040
> *this is what i just bought  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 11:45 AM~11534157
> *how is uncle jack doing???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's alright. :ugh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Sep 6 2008, 12:37 PM~11534355
> *Seth!
> 
> where did you buy this .. i need this also   :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


I am about to go install the carpet in this hot ass So. FLA weather, so I will be back in a few hours. :biggrin: I just pulled out the Ace from the garage to get this shit done.


----------



## CHUCC

Looking Good! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

He's a BAAAAAADDDDDDDDD MANNNNNNN!!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:12 PM~11534814
> * You know it.  :biggrin:
> :nicoderm:
> He's alright. :ugh:
> PM sent
> I am about to go install the carpet in this hot ass So. FLA weather, so I will be back in a few hours.  :biggrin:  I just pulled out the Ace from the garage to get this shit done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck the carpet go drive that bitch, enjoy the weather! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Sep 6 2008, 05:22 PM~11535773
> *fuck the carpet go drive that bitch, enjoy the weather! :biggrin:
> *


No doubt. I just got back from a little cruise and let me tell, I had that seat reclined so far back, that I thought I was about to fall into the backseat of this muthafucka. 

New threads installed and 6 way loungin in the proper position. :nicoderm: 

I had a hell of time trying to get the front carpet to sit flush and the driver's side foot pad to align straight, I almost gave up in this heat, but it looks great and wow what a difference from some old b.s. carpet. 

*
6 way installed....*</span>


----------



## Skim

lookin good Sethian!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11542100
> *lookin good Sethian!
> *


*I had that seat reclined so far back, that I thought I was about to fall into the backseat of this muthafucka. 

*

Thanks Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 06:02 PM~11542090
> *No doubt.  I just got back from a little cruise and let me tell, I had that seat reclined so far back, that I thought I was about to fall into the backseat of this muthafucka.
> 
> New threads installed and 6 way loungin in the proper position. :nicoderm:
> 
> I had a hell of time trying to get the front carpet to sit flush and the driver's side foot pad to align straight, I almost gave up in this heat, but it looks great and wow what a difference from some old b.s. carpet.
> 
> 
> 6 way installed....</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, now get to work in that trunk!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Sep 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11542125
> *looks good, now get to work putting batteries and some pumps in that trunk!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

:thumbsup: 

very nice and it looks like you're having a good time putting it together. Lift that mofo


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Sep 7 2008, 08:07 PM~11542125-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good, now get to work in that trunk!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Sep 7 2008, 08:21 PM~11542217
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> very nice and it looks like you're having a good time putting it together.  Lift that mofo
> *


I still have a few things to get out of the way before all that happens... 
Custom Billet Dash soon to be in the process of being machined, 









Skirts and Bel-Air Glove Box door going off to the painters tomorrow. 

BOWTIE CONNECTION is coming through with a Stayfast Haartz canvas top in "Red" tomorrow.....









I plan to rechrome front and back bumpers, grille, bezels, tailight buckets.

I have new side trim that is going to go on soon, and ordered some other misc. trim parts which will be here soon too. I am just trying bring the car up to my standards, and of course more accy's to come before I lift it.  
:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looking good man! I love this car


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 05:05 PM~11542117
> *I had that seat reclined so far back, that I thought I was about to fall into the backseat of this muthafucka.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony.  :biggrin:
> *


*BETTER THAN HAVIN THA STERIN WHEEL ALL IN YO CHEST .........* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Lookin Goooood Seth :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Sep 7 2008, 09:28 PM~11542643-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man! I love this car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Red. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KING*OF*[email protected] 7 2008, 09:38 PM~11542722
> *BETTER THAN HAVIN THA STERIN WHEEL ALL IN YO CHEST .........  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 7 2008, 11:08 PM~11543616
> *Lookin Goooood  Seth  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alex. uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

I ENVY THIS GUY!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 11:16 PM~11543677
> *I ENVY THIS GUY!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 07:35 PM~11543797
> *:uh:
> *


QUIT LOOKING AT MY BOLAS NINJA!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 07:16 PM~11543677
> *I ENVY THIS GUY!!!  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11543807-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUIT LOOKING AT MY BOLAS NINJA!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FiveNine619_@Sep 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11543812
> *:yessad:
> *



BLOODY MAXI PAD WILL BE HERE TOMORROW. :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11544453
> *BLOODY MAXI PAD WILL BE HERE TOMORROW.  :cheesy:
> *


NICE!!! YOU'RE ON IT MAN, BETTY'S GONNA BE SCREAMIN BRO.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11542382
> *I still have a few things to get out of the way before all that happens...
> Custom Billet Dash soon to be in the process of being machined,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts and Bel-Air Glove Box door going off to the painters tomorrow.
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION is coming through with a Stayfast Haartz canvas top in "Red" tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to rechrome front and back bumpers, grille, bezels, tailight buckets.
> 
> I have new side trim that is going to go on soon, and ordered some other misc. trim parts which will be here soon too.  I am just trying bring the car up to my standards, and of course more accy's to come before I lift it.
> :biggrin:
> *


Are the colors for the tops limited on colors and year models?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11542382
> *I still have a few things to get out of the way before all that happens...
> Custom Billet Dash soon to be in the process of being machined,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirts and Bel-Air Glove Box door going off to the painters tomorrow.
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION is coming through with a Stayfast Haartz canvas top in "Red" tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to rechrome front and back bumpers, grille, bezels, tailight buckets.
> 
> I have new side trim that is going to go on soon, and ordered some other misc. trim parts which will be here soon too.  I am just trying bring the car up to my standards, and of course more accy's to come before I lift it.
> :biggrin:
> *


You can't hide the a-arms son......quit frontin'

less parlayin more installation


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 8 2008, 10:43 AM~11546628-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are the colors for the tops limited on colors and year models?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are talking about Canvas tops, well they have an array of colors to choose from, as long as they have the color fabric, they can produce it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 8 2008, 10:52 AM~11546687
> *You can't hide the a-arms son......quit frontin'
> 
> less parlayin more installation
> *


:uh: Speak for yourself Wookie. I'm puttin' in dat werk son. :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:37 PM~11544453
> *BLOODY MAXI PAD WILL BE HERE TOMORROW.  :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fucking nice bro!


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## 2low63

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964+Sep 8 2008, 11:58 AM~11547119-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking nice bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Curtis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 12:03 PM~11547155
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup bawdy?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Sep 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11547401
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Vic where ya been? :wave: 

If Brian sells me out tonight, I need a glove box door painted and skirts as well. You have been officially placed on notice. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

hey seth how much for the billet dash insert? i want one. i dont have the time to machine one at my werk.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11548176
> *hey seth how much for the billet dash insert? i want one. i dont have the time to machine one at my werk.
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

Man Seth the car is looking great! I'm loving it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 8 2008, 03:56 PM~11549232
> *Man Seth the car is looking great! I'm loving it
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skirts and Glove Box were picked up tonight, my painter Brian came through and color scanned the Ace with a Dupont ChromaVision camera to get the paint match. I should get these pieces back by this weekend. uffin: 

BOWTIE CONNECTION top scheduled get installed Wednesday at MR. STITCHER. uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looking really good man!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 06:09 PM~11552575
> *Skirts and Glove Box were picked up tonight, my painter Brian came through and color scanned the Ace with a Dupont ChromaVision camera to get the paint match.  I should get these pieces back by this weekend. uffin:
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION top scheduled get installed Wednesday at MR. STITCHER. uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

i gotta find mea 59/60 pwr seat


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11553026
> *i gotta find mea 59/60 pwr seat
> *


 me too... hard to find I been looking everywhere.


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 03:09 AM~11552575
> *Skirts and Glove Box were picked up tonight, my painter Brian came through and color scanned the Ace with a Dupont ChromaVision camera to get the paint match.  I should get these pieces back by this weekend. uffin:
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION top scheduled get installed Wednesday at MR. STITCHER. uffin:
> *


 Agitated to see em


----------



## 704 Sheen

Just checking to see what other accessories you found again :biggrin: 

The red top is gonna set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:10 PM~11543632
> *Thanks Red. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex.  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 8 2008, 10:56 PM~11553073
> *me too...  hard to find I been looking everywhere.
> *


kandycromegsxr had one from a 59 try him.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 8 2008, 10:34 PM~11552829-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 8 2008, 10:17 PM~11552653
> *looking really good man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ryan. uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11553026
> *i gotta find mea 59/60 pwr seat
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are out there, you just gotta keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 01:22 AM~11554741
> *Agitated to see em
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-704 Sheen_@Sep 9 2008, 01:27 AM~11554802
> *  Just checking to see what other accessories you found again :biggrin:
> 
> The red top is gonna set it off  :thumbsup:
> *


Stay tuned for more Accy's, I got a NOS Locking Gas Cap ready to go on, and a NOS Underhood Lamp, still looking for some Rocker Mouldings.  

















<s>six way power seat</s>
power windows
power vents
autronic eye
dinsmore compass
<s>dual correct spotlights</s>
<s>underhood lamp</s>
<s>grille guard</s>
<s>bumper guards</s>
rocker mouldings
<s>day/night mirror</s>
<s>remote mirror</s>
two speed wiper washer w/jug
<s>4 way hazard flasher</s>
<s>luggage compartment lamp</s>
<s>locking gas cap</s>
<s>litter container</s>

I think it will set her off too, I can hardly wait to see the results!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This old fool clownin' by not shutting my driver's door all the way shut. :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Car's coming back with 2nd gear stripped out, 2 scratches, and a red top


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 9 2008, 09:42 AM~11557181
> *Car's coming back with 2nd gear stripped out, 2 scratches, and a red top
> *


 :0 

cant wait to see it with that new canvas top. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

you are in florida so...DOE'S OPEN MANE" :biggrin: and i also take it you sold YOUR rocker mouldings and dinsmore?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11557045-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 9 2008, 11:42 AM~11557181
> *Car's coming back with 2nd gear stripped out, 2 scratches, and a red top
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 11:45 AM~11557210
> *:0
> 
> cant wait to see it with that new canvas top. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 9 2008, 12:05 PM~11557380
> *you are in florida so...DOE'S OPEN MANE"  :biggrin: and i also take it you sold YOUR rocker mouldings and dinsmore?
> *


Yes, I sold my Rocker Mouldings to NOS61RAG here on layitlow, and he won't sell them back to me while his car is in prison for the next umpteen years. :angry: 

I had four new old stock Dinsmores and I am down to my last one which is pending sale, but I have yet to see the money. However, if the money don't come in, it's going in the Ace.


----------



## graham

is the litter bag installed??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 9 2008, 12:54 PM~11557738
> *is the litter bag installed??
> *


No. But the ass is locked up with them Air Shocks. :rofl:

I just noticed I still have the RED dayton stickers on the lip of my wheels. "TO BE REMOVED BY FINAL CONSUMER".


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I want to give thanks to Crenshaw's Finest for coming through on a 600CFM Edelbrock Carb for my 350. The Hillbillies put a 700CFM Holley on the stock 350 and it is just dumping too much gas into the Ace. So, this 600cfm Vic should do the job.


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:31 PM~11557994
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Here u go Seth  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1%3D%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 9 2008, 10:11 AM~11558281
> *Here u go Seth
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...1%3D%26_fvi%3D1
> *


 :0 
DON FROM SAN DIEGO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 9 2008, 02:12 PM~11558288
> *:0
> DON FROM SAN DIEGO
> *


Don don't respond to anyone's inquiries, so I guess I will look elsewhere. Do you know him personally?


----------



## FiveNine619

YEA I HAVE HIS NUMBER AT THE PAD..THAT DUDE GOTS ALOT OF NOS STUFF..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 9 2008, 02:16 PM~11558319
> *YEA I HAVE HIS NUMBER AT THE PAD..THAT DUDE GOTS ALOT OF NOS STUFF..
> *


Yes, a buddy of mine told me the same. I asked for additional photos and close ups, looks like there is some creasing on those listed rockers.


----------



## NOS61RAG

Seth,I just got off the phone with Don Watson. He gave me the lead on those rocker mouldings for u. Good luck,U better jump on those.


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11558348
> *Yes, a buddy of mine told me the same.  I asked for additional photos and close ups, looks like there is some creasing on those listed rockers.
> *



He said there is some shelf wear.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Sep 9 2008, 02:22 PM~11558360
> *Seth,I just got off the phone with Don Watson. He gave me the lead on those rocker mouldings for u. Good luck,U better jump on those.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 11:18 AM~11557895
> *I want to give thanks to Crenshaw's Finest for coming through on a 600CFM Edelbrock Carb for my 350.  The Hillbillies put a 700CFM Holley on the stock 350 and it is just dumping too much gas into the Ace.  So, this 600cfm Vic should do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had one on my 4, great dependable carb


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 9 2008, 02:42 PM~11558523
> *I had one on my 4, great dependable carb
> *


It's tough to beat the reliability of a Edelbrock.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11558118
> *:yes:
> *


GOOD FIGHT.. ARE U STILL GOING BLACK ON BLACK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 9 2008, 02:57 PM~11558640
> *GOOD FIGHT.. ARE U STILL GOING BLACK ON BLACK
> *


Not anymore, well, at least for awhile.


----------



## Sixty34me

I think black will be snice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11558933
> *I think black will be snice
> *


Black will be nice, but I am not certain I want to strip it down anymore. 

BOWTIE CONNECTION'S STAYFAST TOP arrived, tomorrow a.m. It's on like Donkey Kong. :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77

It's going to look real nice with the red top


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 9 2008, 04:31 PM~11560000
> *It's going to look real nice with the red top
> *


X2 N AHalf


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 02:54 PM~11558620
> *It's tough to beat the reliability of a Edelbrock.
> *


Im taking the holley off my 4 and putting the good ole' 600cfm edelbrock on there.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11559949
> *Black will be nice, but I am not certain I want to strip it down anymore.
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION'S STAYFAST TOP arrived, tomorrow a.m. It's on like Donkey Kong.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 05:54 PM~11561580
> *:0  :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rag61

lets see that red top ? i cant wait......


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11559949-->
> 
> 
> 
> Black will be nice, but I am not certain I want to strip it down anymore.
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION'S STAYFAST TOP arrived, tomorrow a.m. It's on like Donkey Kong.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats really goin to set it off :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you goin to leave that on there when you paint it black? might be hot all black with red strip and top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11553026
> *i gotta find mea 59/60 pwr seat
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Sep 8 2008, 07:56 PM~11553073
> *me too...  hard to find I been looking everywhere.
> *


i got one in a 59 belair i have. but sense its a belair it does have the trim. ill take $300 for it?


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11559949
> *Black will be nice, but I am not certain I want to strip it down anymore.
> 
> BOWTIE CONNECTION'S STAYFAST TOP arrived, tomorrow a.m. It's on like Donkey Kong.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Bowtie :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564130
> *Bowtie  :thumbsup:
> *


i know of another red top going on soon :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 9 2008, 09:58 PM~11564150
> *i know of another red top going on soon  :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait to see it homie...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61+Sep 9 2008, 11:17 PM~11563009-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets see that red top ? i cant wait......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be done today, except for the rear exterior wire.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Sep 10 2008, 12:54 AM~11564077
> *:biggrin:
> *


The exterior wire was sent in black and not red, I sent Brent a PM regarding this. Unless, I am misunderstanding something?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

More Top installation woes, Mr. Stitcher says, the top is entirely way too big and does not fit the Ace.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11565905
> *More Top installation woes, Mr. Stitcher says, the top is entirely way too big and does not fit the Ace.
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 08:35 AM~11565905
> *More Top installation woes, Mr. Stitcher says, the top is entirely way too big and does not fit the Ace.
> *


Cut the excess off and use it for a rag fo yo back pocket son.


----------



## carlito77

^^^^^^LOL......but that sucks now what?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 10 2008, 11:15 AM~11566094
> *^^^^^^LOL......but that sucks now what?
> *


scrap the car its junk anyways :biggrin: J/K....cant wait to see the red top


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 10 2008, 12:08 PM~11566443
> *scrap the car its junk anyways :biggrin:
> J/K....cant wait to see the red top
> *


In the werks..... just a few samples and its going to fit tight and right. 

Sorry for the shitty ass cell phone pics.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

where's the bubble?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11566742
> *where's the bubble?
> *


:wave: Gone up north 9 months ago. . . . . .


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 12:33 PM~11566641
> *In the werks..... just a few samples and its going to fit tight and right.
> 
> Sorry for the shitty ass cell phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow seth, when i come down to florida maybe in the winter, i gotta come see it. looks A-1 dood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11567280
> *wow seth, when i come down to florida maybe in the winter, i gotta come see it.  looks A-1 dood
> *


Thanks brother, and for sure hit me up.

I can hardly wait to go pick her up, she is like getting a whole new piece of ass, exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

I like that top. have you thought about painting the insert for the trim red? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11567440
> *I like that top. have you thought about painting the insert for the trim red? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nah, I am going to stick with white, and match it up with my White porcelain Dayton Flags, once my new Dayton recessed rounded ears get here. Plus, it flows with the red/white interior.  I don't want to copycat Freddie's car. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

I come in here everyday to peep my dream bitch betty.....  she looks fuckin hot!!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:36 PM~11567482
> *Nah, I am going to stick with white, and match it up with my White porcelain Dayton Flags, once my new Dayton recessed rounded ears get here.  Plus, it flows with the red/white interior.    I don't want to copycat Freddie's car.  lol.  :biggrin:
> *


  I forgot you had some white inside


----------



## fabian

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

LOOKING GOOD BRO....BETTYS GONE TO BETTY THE RED HEAD :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

Nice car homie! I've been peeking in here like errday checking out the progress..

Quic ?, What is the difference on the Bel Air Glove compartment your going to add??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 10 2008, 01:35 PM~11568053
> *Nice car homie! I've been peeking in here like errday checking out the progress..
> 
> Quic ?, What is the difference on the Bel Air Glove compartment your going to add??
> *


The bel air glove box door is smooth where the impala one has an aluminum cover that won't match once he puts the billet dash face in.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got home, she looks real nice.

All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in. I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:


----------



## TwOtYme

fuck I love it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 01:18 PM~11568442
> *The bel air glove box door is smooth where the impala one has an aluminum cover that won't match once he puts the billet dash face in.
> *



Ok... good lookin Skim...thanks for the info


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

Not too fond of a lot of red, but.....

Dat b**ch is screamin! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 12:38 PM~11568613
> *Just got home, she looks real nice.
> 
> All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in.  I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! THATS BAD ASS SETH, IT CAME OUT SICK BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'M JEALOUS!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dope! Loving the red top bro.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate it. It feels like a whole new car. uffin:

I just pulled her in the garage and I was looking a my 20' x 8' roll of New Old Stock 1961 Impala hardtop red fabric and I may just go back next week and cut out the vinyl inserts (backrest & seats) for OG cloth. He quoted me $400.00 unistall, cut, stitch, and install. Does that sound a little steep? :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 02:03 PM~11568796
> *Thanks fellas! I really appreciate it. It feels like a whole new car.  uffin:
> 
> I just pulled her in the garage and I was looking a my 20' x 8' roll of New Old Stock 1961 Impala hardtop red fabric and I may just go back next week and cut out the vinyl inserts (backrest & seats) for OG cloth.  He quoted me $400.00 unistall, cut, stitch, and install.  Does that sound a little steep?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 actually thats cheap and sorry bout the top problems i will overnight the wire on when it gets here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

looks great.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Just got home, she looks real nice.

All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in. I hope you guys like it.[/size][/font] :nicoderm: 










looks 20 times better a color matched top really sets a car off. did i see somewhere you said you might leave it red? and not paint black? or was you still planing black paint?

and cloth inserts in rags always look better then vinyl



> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 10 2008, 02:57 PM~11569184
> *actually  thats cheap  and sorry bout the top  problems i will overnight the wire on when it gets here
> *


now thats customer service!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 02:38 PM~11568613
> *Just got home, she looks real nice.
> 
> All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in.  I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Danm I love red heads :biggrin: :thumbsup: looking real good, so is she staying all red or is she a flea market black girl with the red extensions? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 02:18 PM~11568442
> *The bel air glove box door is smooth where the impala one has an aluminum cover that won't match once he puts the billet dash face in.*


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection+Sep 10 2008, 05:57 PM~11569184-->
> 
> 
> 
> actually  thats cheap   and sorry bout the top  problems i will overnight the wire on when it gets here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries. Thanks very much (John & Brent).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 10 2008, 06:11 PM~11569302
> *looks great.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 06:17 PM~11569341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks 20 times better a color matched top really sets a car off. did i see somewhere you said you might leave it red? and not paint black? or was you still planing black paint?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 07:19 PM~11569808
> *Danm I love red heads  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: looking real good, so is she staying all red or is she a flea market black girl with the red extensions?  :dunno: :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RED
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG RED_@Sep 10 2008, 07:19 PM~11569814
> *:0
> *


Don't trip, she is getting CNC machined very soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What a great match!! Looks herringtastic, fah realz


----------



## Dolle

Wow!! I love the red top


----------



## lone star

top looks good, but honest opinion the white stripe gotta go. just my opinion homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Sep 10 2008, 08:14 PM~11570225-->
> 
> 
> 
> What a great match!! Looks herringtastic, fah realz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 08:20 PM~11570276
> *Wow!!  I love the red top
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 08:29 PM~11570361
> *top looks good, but honest opinion the white stripe gotta go. just my opinion homie
> *


Thanks, but no thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 07:29 PM~11570361
> *top looks good, but honest opinion the white stripe gotta go. just my opinion homie
> *


thats what I said too but I agree he don't want the car to look like 99 problems


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 10 2008, 08:36 PM~11570446
> *thats what I said too but I agree he  don't want the car to look like 99 problems
> *


  Freddie and I are 25 miles away from each other, that is too close for comfort. lolololololol.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

top look good.. 


and fk what lone star says.. white stripe look good


----------



## God's Son2

so you sticking with the red theme or are you doing black overlay? whats the deal


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11570554
> *so you sticking with the red theme or are you doing black overlay? whats the deal
> *


*RED FOR NOW*


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11570563
> *RED FOR NOW
> *


I was wondering why I haven't gotten a call yet :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wuz good seth?? I been around bro, got loaded with work lately and mostly too much party for me


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 07:46 PM~11570563
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>cool*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Sep 10 2008, 08:48 PM~11570580
> *I was wondering why I haven't gotten a call yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Wuz good seth?? I been around bro, got loaded with work lately and mostly too much party for me
> *


It's all good brother, what's new with the 68?


----------



## 2low63

the 68 is coming along patch panels are on order, I am currently smoothing down the body so its straight as a arrow :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

I am also in the works of buying a 58 ragtop uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Sep 10 2008, 08:52 PM~11570626-->
> 
> 
> 
> the 68 is coming along patch panels are on order, I am currently smoothing down the body so its straight as a arrow :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Sep 10 2008, 08:53 PM~11570642
> *I am also in the works of buying a 58 ragtop  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:38 PM~11568613
> *Just got home, she looks real nice.
> 
> All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in.  I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CAME OUT REAL NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 09:06 PM~11570751
> *CAME OUT REAL NICE !!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11570518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Great choice going with the red top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 01:38 PM~11568613
> *Just got home, she looks real nice.
> 
> All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in.  I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man, you done pawned the audi for an econoline?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 10 2008, 08:26 PM~11570937
> *Looks good man, you done pawned the audi for an econoline?
> *


thats the daily driver 'come up' of the year!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11570937
> *Looks good man, you done pawned the audi for an econoline?
> *


No that is a contractor that is working for me at my job and asked him to take me to pickup the Ace and back to work. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Sep 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11570642
> *I am also in the works of buying a 58 ragtop  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 06:28 PM~11570963
> *No that is a contractor that is working for me at my job and asked him to take me to pickup the Ace and back to work. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


  so you boys were ridin dirty in the 3/4 ton


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 08:28 PM~11570963
> *No that is a contractor that is working for me at my job and asked him to take me to pickup the Ace and back to work. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


freeloader :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 10 2008, 09:31 PM~11570986
> * so you boys were ridin dirty in the 3/4 ton
> *


Ha! Funny thing is, I took him down to Bowtie South and he saw 99 problems and was in complete Awe, and then we go and pickup my shit today and he says, 99 problems "Street Edition". lol


----------



## Skim

Seth that red top is on hit. Ol' Piru ass nicca!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11571010
> *Seth that red top is on hit. Ol' Piru ass nicca!
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 09:33 PM~11571010
> *Seth that red top is on hit. Ol' Piru ass nicca!
> *


Thanks for the love Skim.

Yours truly,

Suge


----------



## NOS61RAG

Looks really good Big Seth,I went with cloth inserts on mine,You cant go wrong!
But I think I will leave my top white. Keep that shit goin :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PUT HER SHIRTS BACK ON ?*


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 06:29 PM~11570361
> *top looks good, but honest opinion the white stripe gotta go. just my opinion homie
> *


He said he gonna lay some red velvet swirl material down the side of that hoe.
Or some skateboard grip tape.


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11571472
> *He said he gonna lay some red velvet swirl material down the side of that hoe.
> Or some skateboard grip tape.
> *


2010 style. i'm getting ahead of the game myself.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2008, 07:22 PM~11571472
> *He said he gonna lay some red velvet swirl material down the side of that hoe.
> Or some skateboard grip tape.
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11571246
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PUT HER SHIRTS BACK ON ?
> *


At the painters right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 10 2008, 11:14 PM~11572123
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> nice!!!
> *


----------



## Spanky

damn...looks really nice..


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

looks hard with that new top..............but how's the trunk coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:28 PM~11572284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loving it bro! do the power windows next! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 11 2008, 02:12 AM~11574253
> *damn...looks really nice..
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 11 2008, 04:12 AM~11574253-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn...looks really nice..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Spanky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11574579
> *looks hard with that new top..............but how's the trunk coming :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Sep 11 2008, 09:47 AM~11574772
> *loving it bro! do the power windows next! :biggrin:
> *


Sticking to my agenda, Painted parts coming back this weekend, Custom Billet Dash in the process of being machined, Bumpers are coming off soon to be replated along with bezels, grille, tailight buckets, small parts, new side mouldings, might just take the Ace back to the upholstery shop for Hardtop inserts, Carb swap out, narrow the rear..... So, I have my work cutout for me for awhile before PW's and Lifting happens.


----------



## KandyKutty

seth is the man,lol i really like this one which direction you going with it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Sep 11 2008, 10:21 AM~11574939
> *seth is the man,lol i really like this one which direction you going with it?
> *


What's up Ronnie! :wave: How is my family doing in the "614"? :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i12.tinypic.com/4qf2tlz.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i18.tinypic.com/4qz5tvn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

I aint on your level playboy with that 4, but my Ace is going to be a clean street ride that will receive alot of head turning attention. You know how I do it.


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up dood, car looks amazing....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 11 2008, 11:10 AM~11575183
> *whats up dood, car looks amazing....
> *


Werking bawdy. :biggrin: Thanks brother.


----------



## hoppin91lac

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 09:28 PM~11572284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a completely different car coming along nicely Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Sep 11 2008, 03:08 PM~11576963
> *looks like a completely different car coming along nicely Seth
> *


Thanks Chris. :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

COING ALONG GOOD SETH


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKS VERY VERY NICE BROTHER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

man its looking really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11577370
> *man its looking really nice  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## God's Son2

:angel:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

NO BACK WINDOW STRIP (CURRENT)









WINDOW STRIP (PHOTOSHOPPED)


----------



## Sixty34me

cars looking good with the new top. Looks like they did a great job with it.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 05:59 PM~11570129
> *Don't trip, she is getting CNC machined very soon.  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:

The Ace is looking great.


----------



## rag61

top looks great homie.... i miss my 61!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11570563
> *RED FOR NOW
> *


 :thumbsup: The red top looks even better.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Sep 11 2008, 07:45 PM~11579271-->
> 
> 
> 
> cars looking good with the new top. Looks like they did a great job with it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 11 2008, 08:05 PM~11579393
> *Sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> The Ace is looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 08:19 PM~11579510
> *top looks great homie....  i miss my 61!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yetti_@Sep 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11579532
> *:thumbsup: The red top looks even better.
> *


  Thanks Yetti.


----------



## Loco 61

Ok Ok... How Much Seth??????
How Moooch Fo Ur Ride?????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 08:41 PM~11579686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ok... How Much Seth??????
> How Moooch Fo Ur Ride?????
> *


 :420: Duuuuude! :420:

Alex, I don't think I am ready to let her go just yet.... :no:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:46 PM~11579719
> *:420: Duuuuude! :420:
> 
> Alex, I don't think I am ready to let her go just yet.... :no:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 07:46 PM~11579724
> *
> *


X2


----------



## deesta

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11570518
> *  Freddie and I are 25 miles away from each other, that is too close for comfort. lolololololol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red top is bad looks good


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

that red top makes the car look cleaner even though the white top looked good too. The red top is a good looking touch and makes the at look more personal


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 09:12 AM~11574894
> * might just take the Ace back to the upholstery shop for Hardtop inserts
> *


hardtop inserts... :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2008, 07:38 AM~11568613
> *Just got home, she looks real nice.
> 
> All I need to do now is go back to have the wire strip garnish installed when its come in.  I hope you guys like it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great. The red top sets it off.    How much was the top? I need one in green if they makem???


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Sep 12 2008, 03:49 AM~11583732
> *Looks great. The red top sets it off.        How much was the top? I need one in green if they makem???
> *


Im pretty sure you can get it in green...I've seen them in many different colors...you'll have to let him tell you where though cuz i really dont know...bowtie connection?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Sep 12 2008, 05:49 AM~11583732
> *Looks great. The red top sets it off.        How much was the top? I need one in green if they makem???
> *


*HOT ROD SERIES/RACING GREEN CALL BOWTIE CONNECTION THEY WILL GET YOU RIGHT.  *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 12 2008, 01:43 AM~11583066
> *hardtop inserts... :thumbsup:
> *


why hardtop inserts? what would be the reason?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11584974
> *why hardtop inserts? what would be the reason?
> *


I've always loved the pattern of the Hardtop interior in a 1961 Impala, beautiful pattern to it. The vinyl certainly the easier of the two to maintain, but the cloth is the much better looking.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 12 2008, 12:17 PM~11585018
> *I've always loved the pattern of the Hardtop interior in a 1961 Impala, beautiful pattern to it.  The vinyl certainly the easier of the two to maintain, but the cloth is the much better looking.
> *


i see, hmmm something for me to think about. thanks for the update :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

yous stuff is en route u should have it monday morning


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 01:42 PM~11586516
> *yous stuff is en route u should have it monday morning
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11583066
> *hardtop inserts... :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2008, 08:28 PM~11572284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 03:42 PM~11586516
> *yous stuff is en route u should have it monday morning
> *


Thanks again Brent!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 01:13 AM~11584261
> *HOT ROD SERIES/RACING GREEN CALL BOWTIE CONNECTION THEY WILL GET YOU RIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 13 2008, 10:42 AM~11592476
> *
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Not much to update here fellas, just about to go swap out the Holley carb for the Edelbrock later today. Install a new sending unit, plugs, wires, hoses, correct fan shroud, oil change, radiator fluid chnage.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11583066
> *hardtop inserts... :thumbsup:
> *


*WHAT ARE THOSE ?? *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 02:35 PM~11593236
> *WHAT ARE THOSE ??
> *



















:cheesy:

My old Bubbletop interior...

































Convertible interior.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 11:27 AM~11593444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


I LOVE THESE PICS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just washed up the Ace today, she cleans up very well....
:nicoderm:


----------



## rag61

bro you are not stopping????? beautiful 61


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11594601
> *Just washed up the Ace today, she cleans up very well....
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT LOOKS NICE BRO!! DAMN!!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11594601
> *Just washed up the Ace today, she cleans up very well....
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really nice homie... and they always look best on the front lawn lol... Doesn't look like it needs paint. You sure about sepnding all that $ to make it black? I spend it on suspension work :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11594601
> *Just washed up the Ace today, she cleans up very well....
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MAN......AND SKIRTS ARE ON THERE WAY FROM THE PAINT SHOP !! * :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61+Sep 13 2008, 08:27 PM~11594832-->
> 
> 
> 
> bro you are not stopping?????  beautiful 61
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never ends..... :biggrin: Thanks brother. By the way, I might need a pair of your signature extended A-arms sooner or later. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by INVISIBLE [email protected] 13 2008, 08:30 PM~11594842
> *MAN THAT LOOKS NICE BRO!! DAMN!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]p 13 2008, 08:37 PM~11594876
> *Looks really nice homie...  and they always look best on the front lawn lol...  Doesn't look like it needs paint.  You sure about sepnding all that $ to make it black?  I spend it on suspension work  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She don't need paint, so I am not going to, at least for awhile.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11595357
> *MAN......AND SKIRTS ARE ON THERE WAY FROM THE PAINT SHOP !!   :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## Spanky

I know you Seth so I must have missed it but why haven't you put a grill guard on this beast yet? shit looks naked up front...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 12:28 AM~11594601
> *Just washed up the Ace today, she cleans up very well....
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it looks good with that red top.


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looking Good Seth!!! Let me know when you get in some of the Billet Dash Panels.

Oh, finally got the insurance check. I'll get up with you on the parts I need.

-Brian


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 14 2008, 05:03 AM~11597644-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you Seth so I must have missed it but why haven't you put a grill guard on this beast yet? shit looks naked up front...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grille Guard is marinating, I am getting ready to pull the bumpers and get them treated to a all expense paid visit to the platers :biggrin: , the chrome on them is triple OG and has buff marks and little scratches on them. I am thinking of plating the grille, bezels, and tailight buckets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 05:11 AM~11597654
> *Damn it looks good with that red top.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Sep 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11597961
> *Looking Good Seth!!!  Let me know when you get in some of the Billet Dash Panels.
> 
> Oh, finally got the insurance check.  I'll get up with you on the parts I need.
> 
> -Brian
> *


Thanks Brian! Will do brother expecting them soon. Call me when your ready for the regs, they are ready to go! If you need my number again, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## Dontre

beautiful ride !!!


----------



## RagtopPete

Fucking look good Seth.......Red top flows nice.........Hope mine looks as good as your when its done...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

seth this bitch is lookin real good bro!!!!! like the red top on her too!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dontre+Sep 14 2008, 12:59 PM~11598679-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful ride !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Brian :wave: She's a nice street car, nothing special like what you build! :worship: Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RagtopPete_@Sep 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11598711
> *Fucking look good Seth.......Red top flows nice.........Hope mine looks as good as your when its done...... :thumbsup:
> *


Pete, Thanks buddy. I have been waiting for a lonnnnnnng time to see your Ragtop Ace, I cannot wait to see pictures the day of the Super Show. 

I must say this, I am really happy that Brent and John at Bowtie came to me about that top, not to sound full of myself, but this car is breaking necks out on the street with that top on it. :biggrin: I had a few people stop this morning outside of Starbucks in amaze talking to me about the top. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Sep 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11598738
> *seth this bitch is lookin real good bro!!!!! like the red top on her too!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jay! :wave: Thanks to you on the Cooper Tire hookup, they look great on the Ace.


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 10:10 AM~11598746
> *Hey Brian :wave:  She's a nice street car, nothing special like what you build! :worship:  Thank you for the compliments.
> Pete, Thanks buddy. I have been waiting for a lonnnnnnng time to see your Ragtop Ace, I cannot wait to see pictures the day of the Super Show.
> 
> I must say this, I am really happy that Brent and John at Bowtie came to me about that top, not to sound full of myself, but this car is breaking necks out on the street with that top on it.  :biggrin:  I had a few people stop this morning outside of Starbucks in amaze talking to me about the top.  :biggrin:
> *



I have been waiting a long time to...  .....21 months..since i bought my ace......Im counting..just be my daily grocery getter when im done.........yeah John and Brent know a little something about classics... :biggrin: 

Stay up Homie.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 14 2008, 01:24 PM~11598806
> *I have been waiting a long time to...   .....21 months..since i bought my ace......Im counting..just be my daily grocery getter when im done.........yeah John and Brent know a little something about classics... :biggrin:
> 
> Stay up Homie.....
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

hopefully you wont need to shorten your rear end with the skirts, luckily u got real d's


----------



## -SUPER62-

dont know if this question been asked yet but are you gonna get a continental kit for it?...some people dont like em but I love them, I think it would make your dope ass ride look even better especially since your gonna run skirts on it to.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 14 2008, 01:54 PM~11598897-->
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you wont need to shorten your rear end with the skirts, luckily u got real d's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fortunately, I have the old 61 Bubbletop rear laying around in the garage should that become a problem. Cut'er up and rebuild. :biggrin:
> 
> I was anticipating on receiving the skirts back from my painter today. Only to hear him say, tomorrow I plan shoot some color on them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--SUPER62-_@Sep 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11600062
> *dont know if this question been asked yet but are you gonna get a continental kit for it?...some people dont like em but I love them, I think it would make your dope ass ride look even better especially since your gonna run skirts on it to.
> *


I have concluded that a continential kit is not for me. I want to like them on 61's, but they are just too big and look tacky strapped onto the back bumper. Sorry.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 03:48 PM~11600131
> *I have concluded that a continential kit is not for me.  I want to like them on 61's, but they are just too big and look tacky strapped onto the back bumper.  Sorry.
> *


Booty kits are one of those things where you either like them or you dont...I think it would look better with it but its your ride, but it definately does not need it cuz your car looks tight as fuck already....


----------



## lowriders2choppers

coming along nice Seth. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Sep 14 2008, 05:53 PM~11600156-->
> 
> 
> 
> Booty kits are one of those things where you either like them or you dont...I think it would look better with it but its your ride, but it definately does not need it cuz your car looks tight as fuck already....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Thanks brother.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriders2choppers_@Sep 14 2008, 06:04 PM~11600220
> *coming along nice Seth.    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Nate D-O double G. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

the red top is growing on me.........


----------



## Sin Sixty

that red top is ridiculous :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11600131
> *I have concluded that a continential kit is not for me.  I want to like them on 61's, but they are just too big and look tacky strapped onto the back bumper.  Sorry.
> *


I liked your car until this statement..I no longer like this car... :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 14 2008, 02:03 AM~11597644-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you Seth so I must have missed it but why haven't you put a grill guard on this beast yet? shit looks naked up front...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was bout to ask the same thing!! but see you answered that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 02:48 PM~11600131
> *I have concluded that a continential kit is not for me.  I want to like them on 61's, but they are just too big and look tacky strapped onto the back bumper.  Sorry.
> *


my pockets wished you liked them :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

car looks great seth, cant wait to see it with the skirts....i love those things on aces....they look soooooooooooo good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 15 2008, 12:25 AM~11603123-->
> 
> 
> 
> I liked your car until this statement..I no longer like this car... :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2008, 08:32 AM~11604765
> *car looks great seth, cant wait to see it with the skirts....i love those things on aces....they look soooooooooooo good :biggrin:
> *


x61 I am looking into some Rocker Mouldings right now to flow into those freshly painted skirts. If you wanna help a brother out, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

DAMN!
DAMN BLOOD!
I GOT IT ON VIDEO WHO'S FAULT IT WAS!
POOTIE GON BE MAD!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I have concluded that a continential kit is not for me. I want to like them on 61's, but they are just too big and look tacky strapped onto the back bumper. Sorry. 
[/quote]

You crushed some hearts on that one. I don't think the look right on anything but 58 and 59's.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 15 2008, 09:33 AM~11604954
> *You crushed some hearts on that one. I don't think the look right on anything but 58 and 59's.
> *


Agreed, I believe 1960 is the year where the Continential kit stops.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11605177
> *Agreed, I believe 1960 is the year where the Continential kit stops.
> *


and really 60 is pushing it.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:41 AM~11605177
> *Agreed, I believe 1960 is the year where the Continential kit stops.
> *


X2


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 09:19 AM~11604900
> *:uh:
> x61 I am looking into some Rocker Mouldings right now to flow into those freshly painted skirts.  If you wanna help a brother out, let me know.  :biggrin:
> *


i wish i had some rocker moldings for myself


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 15 2008, 11:59 AM~11605633
> *i wish i had some rocker moldings for myself
> *


Oh no shit, I that you was holding some. Hmmmmm. Just got some photos of a pair yesterday, they look pretty nice. Might just pick them up unless, someone comes forth with some beauties real soon at a better price. 

Bowtie Connection came through today with wire garnish strip and an extra piece of canvas for the back window. Good looking out fellas. Thank you. 

I am not sure if this piece is to be cut down or is the actual size piece to be installed?


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL




----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 02:57 PM~11608608
> *Oh no shit, I that you was holding some. Hmmmmm. Just got some photos of a pair yesterday, they look pretty nice.  Might just pick them up unless, someone comes forth with some beauties real soon at a better price.
> 
> Bowtie Connection came through today with wire garnish strip and an extra piece of canvas for the back window.  Good looking out fellas. Thank you.
> 
> I am not sure if this piece is to be cut down or is the actual size piece to be installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cut it down to size i sent you enough to see where you like it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11608871
> *cut it down to size  i sent you enough  to see where you like it
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 10:53 AM~11598659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grille Guard is marinating, I am getting ready to pull the bumpers and get them treated to a all expense paid visit to the platers  :biggrin: , the chrome on them is triple OG and has buff marks and little scratches on them.  I am thinking of plating the grille, bezels, and tailight buckets as well.
> 
> *


Are you going to run one piece bumpers?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11608608
> *Oh no shit, I that you was holding some. Hmmmmm. Just got some photos of a pair yesterday, they look pretty nice.  Might just pick them up unless, someone comes forth with some beauties real soon at a better price.
> 
> Bowtie Connection came through today with wire garnish strip and an extra piece of canvas for the back window.  Good looking out fellas. Thank you.
> 
> I am not sure if this piece is to be cut down or is the actual size piece to be installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that strip ofa material makes a huge fuckin difference!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11610295
> *Man that strip of a material makes a huge fuckin difference!
> *


That is all it will be, my upholstery shop told me they will have to remove the entire top in order install, the fabric is waaaaaaaaaaay too big and I would of cut it down to half that size if I were to get it done, but for another $350 just to put that on, no way. I love the top just the way it is. Hell, that $350 will get my hardtop inserts installed. 

Something to consider for future use....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 15 2008, 08:30 PM~11609850
> *Are you going to run one piece bumpers?
> *


If it don't have them on there right now, they aint going on. Unless, you have some freshly plated cores to donate.  

I am NOT crazy about 1 piece bumpers, certainly NOT enough to make me go out drop an ass load of money for a NON California car and for such a minute detail. Basically, they don't make a significant difference to me, 1 piece or 3 piece, it's all good.


----------



## GOODFELLAS

THAT RED TOP LOOK DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11610356
> *That is all it will be, my upholstery shop told me they will have to remove the entire top in order install, the fabric is waaaaaaaaaaay too big and I would of cut it down to half that size if I were to get it done, but for another $350 just to put that on, no way.  I love the top just the way it is.  Hell, that $350 will get my hardtop inserts installed.
> 
> Something to consider for future use....
> *


damn...but it does make a huge difference...car is looking hot!!


----------



## Dino

do it dog!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11608608
> *Oh no shit, I that you was holding some. Hmmmmm. Just got some photos of a pair yesterday, they look pretty nice.  Might just pick them up unless, someone comes forth with some beauties real soon at a better price.
> 
> Bowtie Connection came through today with wire garnish strip and an extra piece of canvas for the back window.  Good looking out fellas. Thank you.
> 
> I am not sure if this piece is to be cut down or is the actual size piece to be installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it


----------



## KandyKutty

i love that top get your skirts yet?


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11610414
> *If it don't have them on there right now, they aint going on.  Unless, you have some freshly plated cores to donate.
> 
> I am NOT crazy about 1 piece bumpers, certainly NOT enough to make me go out drop an ass load of money for a NON California car and for such a minute detail.  Basically, they don't make a significant difference to me, 1 piece or 3 piece, it's all good.
> *


So one piece bumpers only came on california cars in 61? 

Shit A friend of mine has a couple on the floor of his shop not nice but was did not know they are that rare.


----------



## lone star

u gotta get the extra canvas put on...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 16 2008, 05:03 PM~11619089
> *So one piece bumpers only came on california cars in 61?
> 
> Shit A friend of mine has a couple on the floor of his shop not nice but was did not know they are that rare.
> *


Yes, that was the law until 1962. Bumpers had to be one piece in California.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Sep 16 2008, 01:11 PM~11615644-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love that top get your skirts yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My painter keeps stalling me, most likely this weekend. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 08:15 PM~11619229
> *u gotta get the extra canvas put on...
> *


You gotta get a canvas first before you can make suggestions, glad bag boy. :0


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11620455
> *My painter keeps stalling me, most likely this weekend.  :angry:
> You gotta get a canvas first before you can make suggestions, glad bag boy.  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUIC'D64

61 looking bad :biggrin: maybe do something like this :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 17 2008, 03:05 AM~11622928
> *61 looking bad :biggrin:  maybe do something like this :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nono: red/white is staying.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ragtop getting dropped off back at the Upholstery shop this Friday.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:39 AM~11624477
> *Ragtop getting dropped off back at the Upholstery shop this Friday.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A bunch of new trim parts just arrived at the office this morning. :0


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup: :biggrin: im headed to the shop this weekend to put in more werk on my frame


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11624793
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: im headed to the shop this weekend to put in more werk on my frame
> *


New Sunvisor supports, Rear View Mirror Bracket, D/N Mirror, Antenna Gaskets, Nuts, Floor Mats, Scuff Pads, 8 pieces of side mouldings, 2 wrap arounds and 2 trunk vee mouldings. New Antenna Bezels are still on back order. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 05:25 AM~11623792
> *:nono: red/white is staying.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

looks very cool seth! did you get my pm ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 17 2008, 01:35 PM~11625606
> *looks very cool seth! did you get my pm ?
> *


I talked to Boris yesterday to get his ass in gear. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 07:37 PM~11625621
> *I talked to Boris yesterday to get his ass in gear.  :biggrin:
> *


what about the parts you have i can use? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11625621
> *I talked to Boris yesterday to get his ass in gear.  :biggrin:
> *


Show Boris the money and he will work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 02:16 PM~11625935
> *Show Boris the money and he will work
> *


Canvas strip going on the back.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 11:23 AM~11625489
> *New Sunvisor supports, Rear View Mirror Bracket, D/N Mirror, Antenna Gaskets, Nuts, Floor Mats, Scuff Pads, 8 pieces of side mouldings and 2 trunk vee mouldings.  New Antenna Bezels are still on back order.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


These mofos are rich......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got back from Bowtie South, Freddie came off a nice pair of rear valences to replace my warped looking current pans. These are going to my painters Friday.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11624793
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: im headed to the shop this weekend to put in more werk on my frame
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 03:12 PM~11627410
> *Just got back from Bowtie South, Freddie came off a nice pair of rear valences to replace my warped looking current pans.  These are going to my painters Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wagon?






















:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 05:21 PM~11627464
> *Wagon?
> :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :nono: hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 02:16 PM~11625935
> *Show Seth the money and he will work
> *


Boris owes me $ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 16 2008, 06:34 PM~11619435
> *Yes, that was the law until 1962.  Bumpers had to be one piece in California.
> *


Crazy. :dunno:


----------



## lone star

needs lifts, chrome, and skirts.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11620455
> *My painter keeps stalling me, most likely this weekend.  :angry: *


i would of done it for you already  

hows everything seth? your 61 is looking real fresh


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11629019-->
> 
> 
> 
> needs lifts, chrome, and skirts.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Sep 17 2008, 08:20 PM~11629044
> *i would of done it for you already
> 
> hows everything seth? your 61 is looking real fresh
> *


I bet. Thanx bro.


----------



## BThompsonTX

Seth-

I have a bunch of NOS Antenna Masts of you need any.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: seth


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2008, 07:27 AM~11633379
> *:wave: seth
> *


 X2 :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 08:38 AM~11633397
> *X2 :wave:
> *


HEY WHATS UP LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Sep 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11630867-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seth-
> 
> I have a bunch of NOS Antenna Masts of you need any.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate that Brian, but mine are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 08:27 AM~11633379
> *:wave: seth
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 08:38 AM~11633397
> *X2 :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2008, 07:55 AM~11633418
> *HEY WHATS UP LOCO :biggrin:
> *


WuZZz Up???


----------



## fabian

Hi Seht ! 

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 19 2008, 07:07 AM~11642325
> *Hi Seht !
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you get down quick


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian+Sep 19 2008, 07:07 AM~11642325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seht !
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's going down in Cleveland, Ohio. uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Sep 19 2008, 08:29 AM~11642475
> *damn you get down quick
> *


I left for the Upholstery shop this morning and nothing will be done today, since I don't have the WIRE-ON for the back of the top, Bowtie accidentally sent a Hid'em for interior. 

I have decided not to install the backstrip at the bottom of the top, too much money and my upholstery shop will need to order a larger piece in order to make the strip work. 

Needless to say, I am ready to move on to the next project, just need the wire-on and I'm finished with her. I am happy with the back window. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 03:43 PM~11642703
> *It's going down in Cleveland, Ohio. uffin:
> I left for the Upholstery shop this morning and nothing will be done today, since I don't have the WIRE-ON for the back of the top, Bowtie accidentally sent a Hid'em for interior.
> 
> I have decided not to install the backstrip at the bottom of the top, too much money and my upholstery shop will need to order a larger piece in order to make the strip work.
> 
> Needless to say, I am ready to move on to the next project, just need the wire-on and I'm finished with her.  I am happy with the back window. :biggrin:
> *


what s the next project Seth? :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 19 2008, 02:29 PM~11642475
> *damn you get down quick
> *


Thanks to Boris  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 19 2008, 01:13 PM~11644186
> *what s the next project Seth?  :biggrin:
> *


- Misc interior trim parts replacement this weekend

- Side Moulding Replacement

- Carb swap out

- Replacement Rear Valences going to painters today

- Front & Back Chrome Bumpers getting replated (Courtesy of Skim) 

- Skirts & Glove Box should be done this weekend (I won't hold my breath)

- Billet Dashes should be finished in the next couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 08:02 PM~11644552
> *- Misc interior trim parts replacement this weekend
> 
> - Side Moulding Replacement
> 
> - Carb swap out
> 
> - Replacement Rear Valences going to painters today
> 
> - Front & Back Chrome Bumpers getting replated (Courtesy of Skim)
> 
> - Skirts & Glove Box should be done this weekend (I won't hold my breath)
> 
> - Billet Dashes should be finished in the next couple of weeks  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

you are fast !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11644928
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> you are fast !
> *


I wish Boris was as fast on payment! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM~11645120
> *I wish Boris was as fast on payment!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry ...  well you know it will come


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 01:24 PM~11645120
> *I wish Boris was as fast on payment!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2008, 10:02 PM~11645362
> *:0
> *



Skim .. did you get my pm ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 19 2008, 03:29 PM~11645974
> *Skim .. did you get my pm ?
> *


Pm returned


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I had a new driveway put in on Monday, so the Ace had to remain still until today. 

After dropping off my valence pans to my painter this evening, I installed new door handles and door handle shields, and began swapping out some of the old weathered side mouldings, for some fresh new pieces. 

I use to say bad about the repop side mouldings, but the newer reproductions are fabulous. :nicoderm: Fit and finish is great. What a huggggggge difference from those OG banged up, faded mouldings...  

Sorry about the night photos fellas...


----------



## cheydogge

Damn that bitch is lookin gangsta!


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I use the truck and car shop in orange county,ca for my trim..where do u buy yours bro?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2008, 12:27 AM~11649194
> *I use the truck and car shop in orange county,ca for my trim..where do u buy yours bro?
> *


Eric Harmon. :cheesy:


----------



## fabian

This is looking relly cool Seth! love the new ones ! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

put them damn skirts on


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 20 2008, 01:49 AM~11649710
> *put them damn skirts on
> *


They would be on, if I had them. :uh: 

Anyways, I replaced the Trunk Mouldings this morning along with the wrap arounds. Turned out real nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KandyKutty

so when can i drive it?


----------



## DUVAL

have a good weekend









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























FLA STYLE


----------



## wired61

what a difference a year makes :worship:


----------



## Skim

Post up that new drive way bish!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11652663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a difference a year makes :worship:
> *


i say, the conversion came out quite nice :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

should have kept the bubble and had a pair....i know we cant keep em all!!!!! vert has style


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61+Sep 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11652663-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a difference a year makes :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 07:52 PM~11653024
> *Post up that new drive way bish!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a few close shots from progress today, maybe tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 07:53 PM~11653031
> *i say, the conversion came out quite nice :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rag61_@Sep 20 2008, 08:07 PM~11653086
> *should have kept the bubble and had a pair....i know we cant keep em all!!!!!   vert has style
> *


It was a good sacrifice. :biggrin: 



Had a little bump in the road today with the mouldings, one of my front fender spears had two tiny dings in it from shipping, so I will order another one on monday. Nevertheless, all the trim came out nice, talk about time consuming. :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

LOOKING GOOD SETH....


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11653150
> *:biggrin:
> I only have a few close shots from progress today, maybe tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> It was a good sacrifice.  :biggrin:
> Had a little bump in the road today with the mouldings, one of my front fender spears had two tiny dings in it from shipping, so I will order another one on monday. Nevertheless, all the trim came out nice, talk about time consuming.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doooood those moldings look great


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 21 2008, 02:03 AM~11655589
> *doooood those moldings look great
> *


:yes:


















Still need to get my kick panels installed, and the gas pedal as well. I received my new floor mats earlier this week only find out they were for a pickup truck. :ugh: 









Installed my rearview mirror bracket and day/night mirror along with new sunvisor supports today. 
 

























I acquired a pair of NOS fender ornaments from MR.59....









Still waiting on my skirts to return.....  :


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

If anyone needs some OG sunvisor supports and convertible mirror bracket hit me up, I have these for sale. uffin:


----------



## I Drag A55

I didnt want to say anything for fear that you have heard it enough already...

but it would look a lot better with the canvas strip on the top.

Just my opinion and I can see where you are coming from about the price and work necessary to have it installed.



BTW...

The car looks great either way. You are doing a great job with the upgrades.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11658035
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohh yeh... you gotta fix that fence now that the tree is cut back...lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Sep 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11659107-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt want to say anything for fear that you have heard it enough already...
> 
> but it would look a lot better with the canvas strip on the top.
> 
> Just my opinion and I can see where you are coming from about the price and work necessary to have it installed.
> BTW...
> 
> The car looks great either way. You are doing a great job with the upgrades.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU JUST SAID IT! :biggrin: Paying for the top to be installed $600, going back to rip off a new top and stitch that piece in $350, not worth it in my opinion.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I Drag A55_@Sep 21 2008, 07:54 PM~11659120
> *ohh yeh... you gotta fix that fence now that the tree is cut back...lol
> *


That fence was on the side of my house and was knocked down during Tropical Storm Faye about to have the bitch thrown out.


----------



## Guest

:uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2008, 12:22 PM~11658091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11660092
> *:uh:
> *


WTF? Reborn?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11660765
> *WTF? Reborn?
> *


Born Again :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

couldnt stay away huh :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

they say heroin is addicting but this LAYITLOW is some goooood shit :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2008, 11:30 PM~11662043
> *Born Again :0
> *


:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11659466
> *YOU JUST SAID IT!  :biggrin: Paying for the top to be installed $600, going back to rip off a new top and stitch that piece in $350, not worth it in my opinion.
> That fence was on the side of my house and was knocked down during Tropical Storm Faye about to have the bitch thrown out.
> *


DAMN IT MAN..MY FENCE BLOW DOWN TO IN THE BACK YARD...X2


----------



## BThompsonTX

You should put these on it.. 

http://www.billetspecialties.com/item.asp?...id=274&pid=1013

Thanks for getting the regs out to me!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11669507
> *You should put these on it..
> 
> http://www.billetspecialties.com/item.asp?...id=274&pid=1013
> 
> Thanks for getting the regs out to me!
> *


I saw those Brian! Billet Specialties did a fantastic job on them. I am curious to know if the Brake pedal cover will work on the Impalas, looks more like the later 60's pedal shape. 

Yup, the power regulators are on the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 22 2008, 07:26 PM~11669507
> *You should put these on it..
> 
> http://www.billetspecialties.com/item.asp?...id=274&pid=1013
> 
> Thanks for getting the regs out to me!
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2008, 11:45 PM~11671419
> *:0
> *


Good looking out brother.


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11670549
> *I saw those Brian! Billet Specialties did a fantastic job on them. I am curious to know if the Brake pedal cover will work on the Impalas, looks more like the later 60's pedal shape.
> 
> Yup, the power regulators are on the way.  :biggrin:
> *


I have the set on order. I'll let you know how they turn out, but I won't be able to install til the end of October. Going out of town for a while.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11673810
> *but I won't be able to install til the end of October.  Going out of town for a while.
> *


 :0 dont worry, I'll come visit you. I'll even bring a cake with a file. 




:biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Here is a set Boris installed.

http://www.348-409.com/forum/attachment.ph...68&d=1222049475


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 09:07 AM~11673823
> *:0 dont worry, I'll come visit you. I'll even bring a cake with a file.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FUCKER!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 23 2008, 04:08 PM~11673828
> *Here is a set Boris installed.
> 
> http://www.348-409.com/forum/attachment.ph...68&d=1222049475
> *



The new Billet Specialties ones .. are these for sale already ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11648776
> *I had a new driveway put in on Monday, so the Ace had to remain still until today.
> 
> After dropping off my valence pans to my painter this evening, I installed new door handles and door handle shields, and began swapping out some of the old weathered side mouldings, for some fresh new pieces.
> 
> I use to say bad about the repop side mouldings, but the newer reproductions are fabulous. :nicoderm: Fit and finish is great.  What a huggggggge difference from those OG banged up, faded mouldings...
> 
> Sorry about the night photos fellas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You got those from Hubbards right?


----------



## fabian

Busy topic 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: fabian, roadrunner, Detailers, houtex, 61 Impala on 3, SIXONEFORLIFE, BThompsonTX


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 23 2008, 10:14 AM~11673856
> *You got those from Hubbards right?
> *


Eric Harmon


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Car looks awesome.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Sep 21 2008, 09:34 PM~11662077
> *they say heroin is addicting  but this LAYITLOW is some goooood shit :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2008, 06:21 AM~11673887
> *Car looks awesome.
> *



Its alright. There is a scratch on one of the floor pans by the drive shaft :uh:


----------



## DerbycityDave

nice car brother :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 23 2008, 08:12 AM~11673845
> *:biggrin: FUCKER!
> *


just be ready to bring some cars home friday!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:18 AM~11673875
> *Eric Harmon
> *


My buddy. :biggrin: Next time you talk to him tell him you know me. Sometime if dad isn't looking they will hook people up. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 23 2008, 09:26 AM~11673912
> *Its alright. There is a scratch on one of the floor pans by the drive shaft :uh:
> *


Must be a factory flaw in 61's I have one too. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 23 2008, 10:21 AM~11673887-->
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks awesome.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11673990
> *nice car brother :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dave
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Sep 23 2008, 12:00 PM~11674454
> *My buddy. :biggrin: Next time you talk to him tell him you know me. Sometime if dad isn't looking they will hook people up. :biggrin:
> *


I had a good convo this morning with him, and place another order. :biggrin: Eric is good people, I sent him pics of the ragtop and he loves it. He's doing some homework for me right now on some rare items that are never stocked on his shelves. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 PM~11675958
> *
> 
> I had a good convo this morning with him, and place another order. :biggrin:  Eric is good people, I sent him pics of the ragtop and he loves it.  He's doing some homework for me right now on deez nutz that were never stocked on his shelves.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 10:07 AM~11674111
> *just be ready to bring some cars home friday!!!
> *


Ready to burn up some fuel!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Sep 23 2008, 09:14 AM~11673854
> *The new Billet Specialties ones .. are these for sale already ?
> *



Yes they are. Give Boris a call. He can get them cheaper.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:09 PM~11675958
> *Thanks Angel
> Thanks Dave
> I had a good convo this morning with him, and place another order. :biggrin:  Eric is good people, I sent him pics of the ragtop and he loves it.  He's doing some homework for me right now on some rare items that are never stocked on his shelves.  :biggrin:
> *


they arent that rare :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2008, 02:09 PM~11675958
> *Thanks Angel
> Thanks Dave
> I had a good convo this morning with him, and place another order. :biggrin:  Eric is good people, I sent him pics of the ragtop and he loves it.  He's doing some homework for me right now on some rare items that are never stocked on his shelves.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

I FOUND SOMEONE TO PAINT UR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 24 2008, 05:22 PM~11687950
> *TTT
> *


Nothing to update brother, but some more parts ordered.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11687964
> *Nothing to update brother, but some more parts ordered.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

Algon 61 IV Life


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>BUMP</span>


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## fabian

TTT!


----------



## SixFourClownin

What up Seth!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Seth are you selling your car? :biggrin: For sale site.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'+Sep 29 2008, 01:37 PM~11727775-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Seth!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup buddy. :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Sep 30 2008, 07:00 AM~11736373
> *Seth are you selling your car?  :biggrin: For sale site.
> *


:nono: That Ace has been for sale on eBay for what it seems like eternity now. 

I've had a few offers from layitlow the past couple weeks for "Betty". I am not looking to sell her, but I will let her go for the right price. :biggrin:


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 06:36 AM~11736415
> *Sup buddy. :wave:
> :nono: That Ace has been for sale on eBay for what it seems like eternity now.
> 
> I've had a few offers from layitlow the past couple weeks for "Betty".  I am not looking to sell her, but I will let her go for the right price.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 30 2008, 07:43 AM~11736430
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Yup, you were one of them. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fabian

Hi Seth ! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

Tell Betty I said hi! :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 05:36 AM~11736415
> *
> 
> I've had a few offers from layitlow the past couple weeks for "Betty".  I am not looking to sell her, but I will let her go for the right price.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: there will be none of that kind of talk.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 09:49 AM~11737137
> *:uh: there will be none of that kind of talk.
> *


x2


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 10:49 AM~11737137
> *:uh: there will be none of that kind of talk.
> *


its bad for the envirooment :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 07:36 AM~11736415
> *Sup buddy. :wave:
> :nono: That Ace has been for sale on eBay for what it seems like eternity now.
> 
> I've had a few offers from layitlow the past couple weeks for "Betty".  I am not looking to sell her, but I will let her go for the right price.  :biggrin:
> *


Its been a while, you been good bro? Hey can you get your hands on a NOS colorbar for the 4?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Sep 30 2008, 12:34 PM~11738186
> *Its been a while, you been good bro? Hey can you get your hands on a NOS colorbar for the 4?
> *


Never really got into the whole colorbar scene, I do not know of any for sale right now Curtis. I do know the OG Boman's are going for big money nowadays. Good luck.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

u better hurry up im about to order my setup.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11743061
> *I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good as hell Setho Calrisian


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11743284-->
> 
> 
> 
> u better hurry up im about to order my setup.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aint gonna do shit. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 30 2008, 10:24 PM~11744029
> *Looks good as hell Setho Calrisian
> *


  Thanx brother.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11743061
> *I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE SKIRTS LOOK NICE ........*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 30 2008, 10:40 PM~11744222
> *THE SKIRTS LOOK NICE ........
> *


Better late than never.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 05:05 PM~11743061
> *I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: THEY DIDN'T LOOK THAT NICE WHEN I OWNED THEM   



I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE "BLOODY BETTY" SKIRTED DOWN, LOOKING SICK SETH!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 30 2008, 11:24 PM~11744782
> *:uh: THEY DIDN'T LOOK THAT NICE WHEN I OWNED THEM
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE "BLOODY BETTY" SKIRTED DOWN, LOOKING SICK SETH!!!
> *


Thanks Pete Trejo! I mean Pete! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 07:25 PM~11744795
> *Thanks Pete Trejo! I mean Pete!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: MY NALGA KIT IS O.G NINJA :biggrin: 


PETE TREJO FOR PRESIDENT........


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11743061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! can you run skirts with 13x7's on 61 without narrowing? also you know where i can get some skirts?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 30 2008, 08:22 PM~11745623
> *nice! can you run skirts with 13x7's on 61 without narrowing? also you know where i can get some skirts?
> *


BOWTIE CONNECTION, THEY'LL GET YOU RIGHT.....


----------



## DerbycityDave

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

Came out nice


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 1 2008, 12:22 AM~11745623
> *nice! can you run skirts with 13x7's on 61 without narrowing? also you know where i can get some skirts?
> *


China's will certainly NOT clear, Dayton has a better offset to clear most skirts on 61-64, but every car is different, so I will soon find out on the Rag.

I use to run D's and skirts before I narrowed my 61 bubbletop and they only rubbed on sharp turns.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Floor Mats arrived this morning.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 01:09 PM~11749261
> *Floor Mats arrived this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the same ones but blue :cheesy:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11749261
> *Floor Mats arrived this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice...hey u dont like the 1 piece ones in the rear, with the 2 pieces up front?

I'm going to grab some for my 65' but just wondering if the one piece is not going to fit properly??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 1 2008, 01:24 PM~11749422
> *Nice...hey u dont like the 1 piece ones in the rear, with the 2 pieces up front?
> 
> I'm going to grab some for my 65' but just wondering if the one piece is not going to fit properly??
> *


Never used a 1 piece before. :no:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skirts seals are in place, drying as we speak. I am determined to get these bad boys on the Ace tonight. The weather has been real shitty as of late, so we will see. 

I have another order of parts coming tomorrow or Friday from Eric Harmon too. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 01:30 PM~11750061
> *Skirts seals are in place, drying as we speak.  I am determined to get these bad boys on the Ace tonight.  The weather has been real shitty as of late, so we will see.
> 
> I have another order of parts coming tomorrow or Friday from Eric Harmon too. :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11743061
> *I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I like my women and cars in skirts :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I didn't get around to installing the skirts tonight, but the glove box and mats look great. Check out that 6 way in the mean lean. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

gap teef in ya mouf so my dicks gots ta fit.


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11754384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 07:39 PM~11754918
> *gap teef in ya mouf so my dicks gots ta fit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specspec

Damn...looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 08:39 PM~11754918
> *gap teef in ya mouf so my dicks gots ta fit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2008, 10:39 PM~11754918
> *gap teef in ya mouf so my dicks gots ta fit.
> *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 12:29 PM~11760591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: thats fucked up


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 PM~11754384
> *I didn't get around to installing the skirts tonight, but the glove box and mats look great.  Check out that 6 way in the mean lean. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got a lot of damn air fresheners in that bitch...lol


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2008, 09:05 PM~11743061
> *I picked up the Skirts and Glove Box tonight.....Tomorrow I plan to get the stainless trim screws to install the scuff guards and set the skirt seals in place. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice homie. Looks good.


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 03:29 PM~11760591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me dumb but i dont get it


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 2 2008, 08:22 PM~11764737
> *call me dumb but i dont get it
> *


*YOU NEVER SEEN FIRST 48 ?? :biggrin: *


----------



## SixFourClownin

So.... I've seen your builds and I notice that you are anal about things working and bieng OG. I'm having issues with my lights (tail lights) everything is good but one bulb dont brighten up when I hit the brake. Also after the ididit column was installed my turning signals seemed to vanish, and one more thing. I think my under dash courtesy lights work when I open the door (I think the bulb is bad) but, the ones in the sail panel are hot constant so I had to remove the bulb. 

Any advise?

Oh, and Im interested in power seats and power windows, can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Oct 2 2008, 11:07 PM~11765179
> *So.... I've seen your builds and I notice that you are anal about things working and bieng OG. I'm having issues with my lights (tail lights) everything is good but one bulb dont brighten up when I hit the brake. Also after the ididit column was installed my turning signals seemed to vanish, and one more thing. I think my under dash courtesy lights work when I open the door (I think the bulb is bad) but, the ones in the sail panel are hot constant so I had to remove the bulb.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> Oh, and Im interested in power seats and power windows, can you point me in the right direction?
> *


Redo all the wiring. Sounds like you got a mess of problems.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2008, 07:18 AM~11767127
> *Redo all the wiring. Sounds like you got a mess of problems.
> *


x64


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2008, 07:18 AM~11767127
> *Redo all the wiring. Sounds like you got a mess of problems.
> *


Thats the worst thing I wanted to hear, lol. So where do I start?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 04:10 PM~11770714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: More shit arrived today, New Trunk Seal, Speedo Lens, Headlamp switch, knob, nut, dash bezels, 6 new tailights, 283 Trunk VEE, parking lamp lens, Vent Window Convertible Channel Bumpers, Door Sills, Replacement Passenger Fender Spear. So, I'm off to the garage for some work.  :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Oct 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11765179
> *So.... I've seen your builds and I notice that you are anal about things working and bieng OG. I'm having issues with my lights (tail lights) everything is good but one bulb dont brighten up when I hit the brake. Also after the ididit column was installed my turning signals seemed to vanish, and one more thing. I think my under dash courtesy lights work when I open the door (I think the bulb is bad) but, the ones in the sail panel are hot constant so I had to remove the bulb.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> Oh, and Im interested in power seats and power windows, can you point me in the right direction?
> *


grounds


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 03:32 PM~11770915
> *:uh:  More shit arrived today, New Trunk Seal, Speedo Lens, Headlamp switch, knob, nut, dash bezels, 6 new tailights, 283 Trunk VEE, parking lamp lens, Vent Window Convertible Channel Bumpers, Door Sills, Replacement Passenger Fender Spear. So,  I'm off to the garage for some work.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Oct 3 2008, 10:05 AM~11768061
> *Thats the worst thing I wanted to hear, lol. So where do I start?
> *


Do you have an assembly manual? Like Mr. Impala said check your grounds. Then if all else fails get a complete wiring kit.  



Sorry to high jack your post Seth.........skirts and dash look goooood.


----------



## BIG RED

Herring post :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 3 2008, 05:42 PM~11771539-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2008, 07:57 PM~11772480
> *Do you have an assembly manual? Like Mr. Impala said check your grounds. Then if all else fails get a complete wiring kit.
> Sorry to high jack your post Seth.........skirts and dash look goooood.
> *


Just got finished up with everything for today. Some good news and bad news. The good is, I installed just about everything today that arrived minus the Trunk seal and everything went well and looks great. The bad news, the driver's side skirt is in direct contact with the tire, so I will either have to trim back the lip or just narrow the spare rear axle in my garage to properly install them. Other than the big let down with the skirts, I was sick and tired of looking at my bare old bumpers, so I installed my NOS Grille & Bumper guards. God Damn she is looking sexy! :nicoderm: 

Nice and Clean inside, New Door Sills & Vent Channel rubber installed. uffin:
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Guards installed, all new tail lamps and trunk vee.... :cheesy:
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Sporting the Grille Guard now. :wow:
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce036.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

God damn this would of made my weekend, if these skirts would worked out. I just mocked them up for you guys on the passenger side to give yall a tease. :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce039.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Notice the RED LICENSE PLATE, Shhhhhhhh! don't tell no one. hno: :happysad:


----------



## BIG RED

Looks good.To bad about your skirts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 3 2008, 08:39 PM~11772821
> *Looks good.To bad about your skirts
> *


Can't expect everything to go right all the time. No big deal. 

Just got word my Billet Dash is going to be here in another week. I am looking towards that to come home.


----------



## lone star

told you they wouldnt work dumbass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2008, 08:45 PM~11772875
> *told you they wouldnt work dumbass
> *


:uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Oct 3 2008, 08:05 AM~11768061
> *Thats the worst thing I wanted to hear, lol. So where do I start?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&hl=taillights


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 11:32 AM~11770915
> *:uh:  More shit arrived today, New Trunk Seal, Speedo Lens, Headlamp switch, knob, nut, dash bezels, 6 new tailights, 283 Trunk VEE, parking lamp lens, Vent Window Convertible Channel Bumpers, Door Sills, Replacement Passenger Fender Spear. So,  I'm off to the garage for some work.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

This topic is addicting.


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looks Good Seth! Got a package from you yesterday. Thanks! I'll be home in a couple weeks.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by specspec+Oct 3 2008, 08:55 PM~11772957-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 3 2008, 08:57 PM~11772976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is addicting.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BThompsonTX_@Oct 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11773301
> *Looks Good Seth!  Got a package from you yesterday.  Thanks!  I'll be home in a couple weeks.
> *


Thanks buddy! Glad to hear you got them.  You got one more coming too soon!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

Lookin Good!!!!!


----------



## Skim

Looks hot to def :0 narrow that rear end and slap some foxcrafts on that hoe.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-+Oct 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11773386-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 3 2008, 10:04 PM~11773411
> *Looks hot to def :0 narrow that rear end and slap some foxcrafts on that hoe.
> *


No doubt. :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11773359
> *Thanks buddy!  Glad to hear you got them.    You got one more coming too soon!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 3 2008, 10:12 PM~11773475
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Light one up Brian! Let's smoke a Parliment online! uffin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:16 PM~11773517
> *Light one up Brian! Let's smoke a Parliment online! uffin:
> *


Bitch is lit dude, totally!


----------



## miguel62

:uh: i dont know how many times ive told people that skirts wont fit even with daytons on these impalas...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11773586
> *:uh: i dont know how many times ive told people that skirts wont fit even with daytons on these impalas...
> *


mine did on the 61 bubbletop.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i currently have chinas and a shortened 1" on each side rear and I'm BARELY get'n by... go 1 1/2 if you shorten your rear bro.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2008, 07:04 PM~11773411
> *Looks hot to def :0 narrow that rear end and slap some foxcrafts on that hoe.
> *


fuck foxcraft, its all about mecury turnpikes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2008, 11:40 PM~11774380
> *fuck foxcraft, its all about mecury turnpikes without scuff guards
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 09:03 PM~11774606
> *:uh:
> *


fyi jackass i found some so fuck you


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 12:04 AM~11774620
> *fyi jackass i found some so fuck you
> *


fuck that


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 05:36 PM~11772791
> *:biggrin:
> Just got finished up with everything for today.  Some good news and bad news.  The good is, I installed just about everything today that arrived minus the Trunk seal and everything went well and looks great.  The bad news, the driver's side skirt is in direct contact with the tire, so I will either have to trim back the lip or just narrow the spare rear axle in my garage to properly install them. Other than the big let down with the skirts, I was sick and tired of looking at my bare old bumpers, so I installed my NOS Grille & Bumper guards. God Damn she is looking sexy! :nicoderm:
> 
> Nice and Clean inside, New Door Sills & Vent Channel rubber installed. uffin:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Guards installed, all new tail lamps and trunk vee.... :cheesy:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Sporting the Grille Guard now. :wow:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce036.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> God damn this would of made my weekend, if these skirts would worked out. I just mocked them up for you guys on the passenger side to give yall a tease.  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce039.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Notice the RED LICENSE PLATE, Shhhhhhhh! don't tell no one. hno: :happysad:
> *


*LUV THE SKIRTS.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

On a side note your drive way came out tops in my books :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Oct 4 2008, 12:56 AM~11775003-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LUV THE SKIRTS.....*  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! Too bad I can only visualize them on the car right now. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG RED_@Oct 4 2008, 11:51 AM~11776505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note your drive way came out tops in my books :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea, I am really happy on the results. 

Just got finished installing the NEW trunk seal this morning, nice tight seal the trunk literally jumps up about 6 to 8 inches when you unlock her. Now, only if I can get the front end to snap up those inches on the first lick. :cheesy:


----------



## GOODFELLAS

NEED POWER VENT WINDOWS AND PW
LOOK GOOD :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS_@Oct 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11777036
> *NEED POWER VENT WINDOWS AND PW
> LOOK GOOD :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Not a necessity at this point in time, but will be considered as a future purchase. I will most likely go with a full reproduction kit from Bert at the Chevy Shop.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2008, 09:40 PM~11774380
> *fuck foxcraft, its all about mecury turnpikes
> *


On a 61? :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11777152
> *Not a necessity at this point in time, but will be considered as a future purchase. I will most likely go with a full reproduction kit from Bert at the Chevy Shop.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 3 2008, 08:24 PM~11773586
> *:uh: i dont know how many times ive told people that skirts wont fit even with daytons on these impalas...
> *


Lincoln versailles baby! :wink:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The rain kept me from cruising out today, so I Polished out all of the pinchwell mouldings along with the belt line trim. ECP polish gets the job done.


----------



## Skim

After that's all done how about polishin deez nuts


----------



## Texas_Bowties

ACE is lookin better and better with every detail it gets done!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11778124
> *After that's all done how about polishin deez nuts
> *


AND WHEN YOU'RE DONE WITH SKIM, DO MY WEBOWS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 05:21 PM~11778124
> *After that's all done how about polishin deez nuts
> *


But before all that, cradle them for a lil' bit.


----------



## Frosty

Seth- What is the stuff you use to polish out your stainless? Lookin shiny man.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Frosty+Oct 4 2008, 08:22 PM~11779570-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seth-  What is the stuff you use to polish out your stainless?  Lookin shiny man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11779091
> *sweat fron deez nuts
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Skurtz are for Hookers


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Oct 4 2008, 10:22 PM~11779570
> *Seth-  What is the stuff you use to polish out your stainless?  Lookin shiny man.
> *


ENGLISH CUSTOM POLISH

Nothing better out there. Hand rubbed straight from the strong hand, enough to squeeze two out. 

http://www.englishcustompolishing.com/


----------



## Gooch

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:46 PM~11365836
> *This is for The Pete-Sta, couple pics from today with the top down.  I found one of the backup lamps were burnt out today, so I had to steal my NOS underhood lamp bulb for the quick fix. lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully, in the next month or two my driveway will be completely redone. The asphalt has seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I want a 61 so bad, how much does one restored like this go for? That interior and engine bay looks minty :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Oct 5 2008, 12:02 AM~11780193
> *I want a 61 so bad, how much does one restored like this go for? That interior and engine bay looks minty  :biggrin:
> *


$35k to $45k, OG big block cars are even more upwards $50k to $75k.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 07:36 PM~11772791
> *:biggrin:
> Just got finished up with everything for today.  Some good news and bad news.  The good is, I installed just about everything today that arrived minus the Trunk seal and everything went well and looks great.  The bad news, the driver's side skirt is in direct contact with the tire, so I will either have to trim back the lip or just narrow the spare rear axle in my garage to properly install them. Other than the big let down with the skirts, I was sick and tired of looking at my bare old bumpers, so I installed my NOS Grille & Bumper guards. God Damn she is looking sexy! :nicoderm:
> 
> Nice and Clean inside, New Door Sills & Vent Channel rubber installed. uffin:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Guards installed, all new tail lamps and trunk vee.... :cheesy:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Sporting the Grille Guard now. :wow:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce036.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> God damn this would of made my weekend, if these skirts would worked out. I just mocked them up for you guys on the passenger side to give yall a tease.  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce039.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/TheAce012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> Notice the RED LICENSE PLATE, Shhhhhhhh! don't tell no one. hno: :happysad:
> *



Its amazing how much better it looks now. It doesn't seem like the amount of things you have done to it should make that much of a difference ,but it does.


----------



## Skim

Yeah no doubt. A grille guard and rear bumper guards really make a 61 stand out. Its like health care. Every 61 deserves it.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 02:43 AM~11772849
> *Can't expect everything to go right all the time. No big deal.
> 
> Just got word my Billet Dash is going to be here in another week. I am looking towards that to come home.
> *


 :biggrin: i hope it is not just one


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:32 PM~11770915
> *:uh:  More shit arrived today, New Trunk Seal, Speedo Lens, Headlamp switch, knob, nut, dash bezels, 6 new tailights, 283 Trunk VEE, parking lamp lens, Vent Window Convertible Channel Bumpers, Door Sills, Replacement Passenger Fender Spear. So,  I'm off to the garage for some work.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you buy those sills Seth ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Oct 5 2008, 10:14 AM~11782094-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how much better it looks now. It doesn't seem like the amount of things you have done to it should make that much of a difference ,but it does.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tommy. A grip of mula, and some time is all it takes. By the way, Eric says, Hello. We talked on Thursday and said nothing but *bad* things about you. :biggrin:
> 
> I trip out, because I look back at the pics from the first day she came home, and the fact on how many parts that were just too OG for my liking, just had to be replaced. It's the stuff like the new side mouldings, just really make the car pop, the new carpet, top, chrome interior/exterior parts, trunk paint, seals, detailing of all the stainless, and of course the Accy's.
> 
> Once the new fresh bumpers, and refinished grille and bezels are done these will certainly just make her that much better. The little details that add up really do make a significant difference for nice street car.
> 
> My motto has always been to make the best out of what you have at hand. If it doesn't work or look right for you, replace it or fix it. I am not a car builder by any means, more of a personlizing stylist. lol.
> 
> Less than 2 months ago, and a remarkable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 10:23 AM~11782118
> *Yeah no doubt. A grille guard and rear bumper guards really make a 61 stand out. Its like health care. Every 61 deserves it.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 5 2008, 11:48 AM~11782463
> *:biggrin:  i hope it is not just one
> *


Hopefully, yours will be here sooner since mine is getting treated. I have quite a few others waiting impatiently for theirs as well, but I am told the first run is almost completed and the few that have been produced have turned out spectacular.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2008, 07:23 AM~11782118
> *Yeah no doubt. A grille guard and rear bumper guards really make a 61 stand out. Its like health care. Every 61 deserves it.
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I know a few of you here that know me, know about Tomkat's new toy (37 Ford Truck Rat Rod), he stopped by just a few minutes ago to snap a few pics. :nicoderm: This bitch is righteous! Coors Keg in the back as the gas tank. I want one :biggrin: 











































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 03:06 PM~11784133
> *I know a few of you here that know me, know about Tomkat's new toy (37 Ford Truck Rat Rod), he stopped by just a few minutes ago to snap a few pics. :nicoderm: This bitch is righteous! Coors Keg in the back as the gas tank. I want one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn cuzzo you wasnt lying about the top chop look at that rear window area


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11784175
> *Damn cuzzo you wasnt lying about the top chop look at that rear window area
> *











Oh yeah!


----------



## FiveNine619

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ratrodarifficc!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11778124-->
> 
> 
> 
> After that's all done how about polishin deez nuts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Oct 4 2008, 04:45 PM~11778734
> *AND WHEN YOU'RE DONE WITH SKIM, DO MY WEBOWS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 5 2008, 06:38 PM~11784254
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 5 2008, 08:06 PM~11784799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ratrodarifficc!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: badass.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11784896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Gooch

you take some pretty killer pictures man :biggrin: your ride is dope as fuck even if its not cut :biggrin: 


I havent read the whole thread but what are some upcoming plans for this Ace??


----------



## upsman16

thats 61 is awesome


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Gooch+Oct 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11786693-->
> 
> 
> 
> you take some pretty killer pictures man  :biggrin: your ride is dope as fuck even if its not cut  :biggrin:
> I havent read the whole thread but what are some upcoming plans for this Ace??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> A few more other additions and extra details to come, stay tuned! :biggrin: :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-upsman16_@Oct 5 2008, 11:37 PM~11786921
> *thats 61 is awesome
> *


Thank you.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2008, 04:50 AM~11786243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beauty and very nice pictures Seth!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 6 2008, 03:20 PM~11792468
> *Beauty and very nice pictures Seth!
> *


Thanks Fabian.


----------



## rag61

looking good big homie!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Oct 5 2008, 02:16 PM~11783917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## miguel62

dang as soon as i graduate college and get a good paying job im gonna get me one of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 11:35 AM~11776688
> *Just got finished locking the bitch in the trunk this morning, nice tight seal the trunk literally jumps up about 6 to 8 inches when you unlock her.  Now, only if I can get the front end to snap up those inches on the first lick.  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2008, 01:07 PM~11777152
> *Not a necessity at this point in time, but will be considered as a future purchase. I will most likely go with a full reproduction kit from Bert at the Chevy Shop.
> *


Seth-
Don't do aftermarket power windows. I had both kits available. The first kit I didn't even bother installing. very cheap. sold the complete kit at a swap meet for 200.00. The "original looking" kit sucks as well, hence why I bought the original rears from you. The motors do not have enough torque to push the window up and when they come down, it's as if they fall of the track. I can send you the fronts if you want. The rears wont woek in the rag.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11784133
> *I know a few of you here that know me, know about Tomkat's new toy (37 Ford Truck Rat Rod), he stopped by just a few minutes ago to snap a few pics. :nicoderm: This bitch is righteous! Coors Keg in the back as the gas tank. I want one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Saved for future reference!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 7 2008, 01:56 AM~11799128
> *Seth-
> Don't do aftermarket power windows.  I had both kits available.  The first kit I didn't even bother installing.  very cheap.  sold the complete kit at a swap meet for 200.00.  The "original looking" kit sucks as well, hence why I bought the original rears from you.  The motors do not have enough torque to push the window up and when they come down, it's as if they fall of the track.  I can send you the fronts if you want.  The rears wont woek in the rag.
> *


Cool Brian, Thanks for the heads up. I am in no hurry for the power window stuff, I just installed all new cranks anyways.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11784218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!
> *


let me grind that down :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11798152
> *dang as soon as i graduate college and get a good paying job im gonna cop me one of these joints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

skirts look good and so does the rat rod..........love the gernade shifter.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11805444
> *skirts look good and so does the rat rod..........love the gernade shifter.......
> *


I was taking the night pictures of the Ace there while I was on the phone with you. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Oct 3 2008, 08:39 PM~11772821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.To bad about your skirts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all gravy now!!!!!!!! HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 3 2008, 08:45 PM~11772875
> *told you they wouldnt work dumbass
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned again! Scuffless hoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:04 PM~11773411
> *Looks hot to def :0 narrow that rear end and slap some foxcrafts on that hoe.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell No! This bitch is ready to roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11773586
> *:uh: i dont know how many times ive told people that skirts wont fit even with daytons on these impalas...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, maybe on your old 62, but 3 61's on Dayton's in the last 15 years, and never had the problem until this one, the rag is rolling skirts now, without any narrowing. Just some precise measurements, and more accurate fitment, a few Crown Royals, and a helping hand from my homie. Just got home from a 15 mile ride, NO RUB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 10:33 PM~11773660
> *mine did on the 61 bubbletop.
> *


:cheesy: 

Enjoy.

The only thing I need to do lift up the rear portion of the skirts just a tad, to get the seated real tight. I'm am really, really pleased with todays results. I knew it would work, just a little patience and some time.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: seth looks great


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11806464
> *:wave: seth looks great
> *


Thanks Brother, just got back from another cruise, skirts A.O.K. I'm stoked!


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 7 2008, 11:22 PM~11807216
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it's time to call Don King, Rocker Mouldings are calling. Just waiting to hear back from one other source and it's muthafuckin' on. :yes: I'm about to jump out of my seat, I'm actin' such a fool, cause my Ace is so fucking cool.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11807296
> *I think it's time to call Don King, Rocker Mouldings are calling.  Just waiting to hear back from one other source and it's muthafuckin' on.  :yes:  I'm about to jump out of my seat, I'm actin' such a fool, cause my Ace is so fucking cool.
> *


rocker moldings= :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Lookin Good Big Dogg!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 06:50 PM~11806879
> *Thanks Brother, just got back from another cruise, skirts A.O.K. I'm stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: THAT ACE IS JUST FUCKIN RIDICULOUS!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 06:32 PM~11805984
> *It's all gravy now!!!!!!!! HAHA!
> Owned again! Scuffless hoe!
> Hell No! This bitch is ready to roll!
> Well, maybe on your old 62, but 3 61's on Dayton's in the last 15 years, and never had the problem until this one, the rag is rolling skirts now, without any narrowing. Just some precise measurements, and more accurate fitment, a few Crown Royals, and a helping hand from my homie.  Just got home from a 15 mile ride, NO RUB.
> :cheesy:
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> The only thing I need to do lift up the rear portion of the skirts just a tad, to get the seated real tight. I'm am really, really pleased with todays results. I knew it would work, just a little patience and some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Oct 7 2008, 11:32 PM~11807339-->
> 
> 
> 
> rocker moldings= :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me blind, but I cannot see a fuckin' flaw in these, and when they're that low on the Ace imperfections that he is indicating like this won't be noticable to me or just about anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11807399
> *Lookin Good Big Dogg!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE [email protected] 7 2008, 11:48 PM~11807570
> *:uh:  :uh: THAT ACE IS JUST FUCKIN RIDICULOUS!!!  :uh:  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 11:51 PM~11807597
> *:biggrin: .......... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 10:29 PM~11807296
> *I think it's time to call Don King, Rocker Mouldings are calling.  Just waiting to hear back from one other source and it's muthafuckin' on.  :yes:  I'm about to jump out of my seat, I'm actin' such a fool, cause my Ace is so fucking cool.
> *


 :thumbsup: WORD !!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2008, 12:06 AM~11807723
> *:thumbsup: WORD !!!  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11807339
> *rocker moldings= :thumbsup:
> *


 exactly and chrome undies with a full wrap


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:50 PM~11806879
> *Thanks Brother, just got back from another cruise, skirts A.O.K. I'm stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











dope ass pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 7 2008, 11:13 PM~11808481
> *exactly and chrome undies with a full wrap
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 63 ss rider

car is fuckin beautiful seth


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 PM~11808650
> *car is fuckin beautiful seth
> *


that fool cant handle no rag :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Oct 8 2008, 01:13 AM~11808481-->
> 
> 
> 
> exactly and chrome undies with a full wrap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S A HUGE NEGATIVE. NO CHROME, NO WRAP, NO CRAP.
> 
> I plan to blast and powder coat all the undercarriage, and accent the small pieces in chrome, such as the cross shafts, a-arm washers, perhaps drums, little stuff.
> 
> I had a fully chromed out undercarriage on my last car and it's too much money and too much maintenance, but you never know. All in due time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-63 ss rider_@Oct 8 2008, 01:28 AM~11808650
> *car is fuckin beautiful seth
> *


Thank you brother! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Rockers :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian

Looks really nice ... fantastic car Seth !


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62

Dang im impressed!!!!!!!!! you got to tell me how you got them to fit... man i love this 61 the red top and accessories just set this thing off!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2008, 09:31 PM~11808688
> *that fool cant handle no rag :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


im just wondering when you gonna sell me one of your 61 rags :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

[/quote]

Hello my new desktop background seth I think for the last 2 years between your wagon and bubble, they have been my desktop picture! Hands down the cleanest 61 on lil


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Oct 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11812323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my new desktop background seth I think for the last 2 years between your wagon and bubble, they have been my desktop picture! Hands down the cleanest 61 on lil
> *


Thank you very much, I really appreciate your respectful words.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 06:32 PM~11805984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


topic just got invaded by a real fender skirt. not that 100$ crap


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 PM~11816653
> *topic just got invaded by a real fender skirt. not that 100$ crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good... 60's are the best!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11816653
> *topic just got invaded by a real fender skirt. not that 100$ crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:46 PM~11816653
> *topic just got invaded by a real fender skirt. not that <s>100$ crap</s>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get it right, that's FREE.99 NIKKUA! Thanks to THE PETE-STA.  Did you ever sign up with the Anti-Glad Bag Coalition yet or are you still on the fence?

Fit them skirts and get your scuffs on that hoe and you'll be ready to roll on Richmond Ave. :uh:

btw, quit being a little weenie and pickup your phone.


----------



## Skim

>


 Hello my new desktop background seth I think for the last 2 years between your wagon and bubble, they have been my desktop picture! Hands down the cleanest 61 on lil 
[/quote]
He always got them flamed up red aces. Ol slob ass nicca :uh:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

> Hello my new desktop background seth I think for the last 2 years between your wagon and bubble, they have been my desktop picture! Hands down the cleanest 61 on lil


He always got them flamed up red aces. Ol slob ass nicca :uh:
[/quote]

lol skim its been a while since ive check up on your ace hows everything going your way?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:50 PM~11806879
> *Thanks Brother, just got back from another cruise, skirts A.O.K. I'm stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great, chrome rockers on this bitch 4 sho


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> Hello my new desktop background seth I think for the last 2 years between your wagon and bubble, they have been my desktop picture! Hands down the cleanest 61 on lil


He always got them flamed up red aces. Ol slob ass nicca :uh:
[/quote]
:0 Crab city IV Lyfe


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 9 2008, 09:14 AM~11820168
> *looks great, chrome rockers on this bitch 4 sho
> *


No doubt brother, they are coming soon. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2008, 07:36 AM~11820255
> *No doubt brother, they are coming soon.  :cheesy:
> *


I thought you had some NOS ones a while back :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

He always got them flamed up red aces. Ol slob ass nicca :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Skim

Fool went from a white bag top to a red rag top.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2008, 04:12 AM~11829115
> *Fool went from a white bag top to a red rag top.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2008, 08:23 AM~11829572
> *Had to get rid of that white tupperware top.  Walked out to the drive way one night and some neighborhood bitches were having a muthafuckin tupperware party on top of my shit :0 ol rubbermaid ass hoes :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

ttt for this ol slob ass niyakkuh


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2008, 11:06 PM~11835374
> *ttt for this ol slob ass niyakkuh
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

WHats Going On Seth....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 11 2008, 12:06 AM~11835374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt for this ol slob ass niyakkuh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLOOD LIFE! *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Oct 11 2008, 08:20 AM~11836741
> *    WHats Going On Seth....
> *


Alex, can't really say much but ridin' out in this bitch and enjoying life. As far as progress goes, well, I have fit the passenger side skirt a little better as it is sagging about a 2" gap towards the rear portion of the quarter panel, should be a quick fix though. Other than that, the skirts are rolling perfectly next to them Dayton's! 

Waiting on the Billet Dash to come in, and a few other misc back ordered parts, New Bumpers coming soon, and planning on my engine bay overhaul, which I think is going to be real killer looking when finished.

Here's some pics from today.


----------



## Skim

Ace rag jus' sweatin.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11838152
> *BLOOD LIFE!
> Alex, can't really say much but ridin' out in this bitch and enjoying life.  As far as progress goes, well, I have fit the passenger side skirt a little better as it is sagging about a 2" gap towards the rear portion of the quarter panel, should be a quick fix though.  Other than that, the skirts are rolling perfectly next to them Dayton's!
> 
> Waiting on the Billet Dash to come in, and a few other misc back ordered parts, New Bumpers coming soon, and planning on my engine bay overhaul, which I think is going to be real killer looking when finished.
> 
> Here's some pics from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really nice pics and amazing looking car .. again and again ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

TTT :wave:


----------



## BIG RED

Can we get a few pics with the shark fins down :dunno:


Looking great none the less :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11839826
> *Can we get a few pics with the shark fins down :dunno:
> Looking great none the less :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, tomorrow I will get a few for ya.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 10:33 PM~11841351
> *Thanks, tomorrow I will get a few for ya.
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

So the skirts fit fine with the stock suspension and daytons, will you have to shorten the rearend if you juice or bag it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by skandalouz+Oct 12 2008, 01:37 AM~11841368-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixFourClownin'_@Oct 12 2008, 02:17 AM~11841524
> *So the skirts fit fine with the stock suspension and daytons, will you have to shorten the rearend if you juice or bag it?
> *


All good. That will be necessary if/when I alter the suspension.


----------



## skandalouz

> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> why, you eat a sour herring?
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Skim

Cut that bitch.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 11:33 PM~11841351
> *Thanks, tomorrow I will get a few for ya.
> *


Thank you :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11842929
> *Cut that bitch.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11845986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11845986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Don't front, cause I'll cut you.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 09:59 PM~11845986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2008, 09:52 PM~11846415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Don't front, cause I'll cut you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11838152
> *
> Alex, can't really say much but ridin' out in this bitch and enjoying life.  As far as progress goes, well, I have fit the passenger side skirt a little better as it is sagging about a 2" gap towards the rear portion of the quarter panel, should be a quick fix though.  Other than that, the skirts are rolling perfectly next to them Dayton's!
> 
> Waiting on the Billet Dash to come in, and a few other misc back ordered parts, New Bumpers coming soon, and planning on my engine bay overhaul, which I think is going to be real killer looking when finished.
> 
> Here's some pics from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Rag is Gettin Nicer N Nicer Each Day That Passes... Cant Say That About Mine 

I Bet That Engine Is Gonna Be Klean, Wonder Wut U Got Up Your Sleeve On Dat.hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 11 2008, 04:46 PM~11839826
> *Can we get a few pics with the shark fins down :dunno:
> Looking great none the less :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























































































NO!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty

:yes: lift it


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 13 2008, 07:14 PM~11852736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO!!!
> *


Hey get out of here finny :angry:

:0

I hope he will get some you guys and your shark fin's LOL.

Edit: When are we going to get some pics of your fin's down on your rag :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 14 2008, 04:53 PM~11862613
> *Hey get out of here finny :angry:
> 
> :0
> 
> I hope he will get some you guys and your shark fin's LOL.
> 
> Edit: When are we going to get some pics of your fin's down on your rag  :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA "FINNY", SUP RED?

YOU ASKIN SETH OR ME FOR PICS WITH THE FINS DOWN? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Oct 14 2008, 12:16 AM~11854676-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: lift it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lifted or NOT, I'm in love with Blow job Betty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11862613
> *Hey get out of here finny :angry:
> 
> :0
> 
> I hope he will get some you guys and your shark fin's LOL.
> 
> Edit: When are we going to get some pics of your fin's down on your rag  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you only, I'm not crazy about all the windows down unless the top is up. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Oct 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11863853
> *HAHAHA "FINNY", SUP RED?
> 
> YOU ASKIN SETH OR ME FOR PICS WITH THE FINS DOWN?  :cheesy:
> *


Hush yo' fifee ate asS UP! :cheesy: 


Just a little update, I finally came up on sweet pair of 61 Rocker Mouldings NOS in the box today with NOS clips. Also, just found out my Billet Dashes are shipping out this Friday, so to everyone who ordered I am expecting to receive these next week and shipped out to you. My dash for the Ace is off to the brightwork shop for some treatment, and hopefully I will have it by next week for installation.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11842929
> *Cut that bitch.
> *


yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11865145
> *Lifted or NOT, I'm in love with Blow job Betty.
> For you only, I'm not crazy about all the windows down unless the top is up.  :biggrin:
> Hush yo' fifee ate asS UP!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Just a little update, I finally came up on sweet pair of 61 Rocker Mouldings  NOS in the box today with NOS clips.  Also, just found out my Billet Dashes are shipping out this Friday, so to everyone who ordered I am expecting to receive these next week and shipped out to you.  My dash for the Ace is off to the brightwork shop for some treatment, and hopefully I will have it by next week for installation.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11865145
> *Lifted or NOT, I'm in love with Blow job Betty.
> For you only, I'm not crazy about all the windows down unless the top is up.  :biggrin:
> Hush yo' fifee ate asS UP!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Just a little update, I finally came up on sweet pair of 61 Rocker Mouldings  NOS in the box today with NOS clips.  Also, just found out my Billet Dashes are shipping out this Friday, so to everyone who ordered I am expecting to receive these next week and shipped out to you.  My dash for the Ace is off to the brightwork shop for some treatment, and hopefully I will have it by next week for installation.
> *


----------



## Skim

shootem up bang bang


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11865145
> *Lifted or NOT, I'm in love with Blow job Betty.
> For you only, I'm not crazy about all the windows down unless the top is up.  :biggrin:
> Hush yo' fifee ate asS UP!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Just a little update, I finally came up on sweet pair of 61 Rocker Mouldings  NOS in the box today with NOS clips.  Also, just found out my Billet Dashes are shipping out this Friday, so to everyone who ordered I am expecting to receive these next week and shipped out to you.  My dash for the Ace is off to the brightwork shop for some treatment, and hopefully I will have it by next week for installation.
> *


Are the rockers coming out of Ohio?


----------



## MAAANDO

I found a few places to get some impala parts at a really good price. If anyone is interested pm me. I will send you the info.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Oct 15 2008, 06:59 AM~11867659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are the rockers coming out of Ohio?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2008, 07:45 AM~11867706
> *I found a few places to get some impala parts at a really good price. If anyone is interested pm me. I will send you the info.
> *


Thanks for your help, but Eric Harmon is the man to see for Reproduction Parts.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11848287
> *:biggrin:
> *







Cue it to 35 seconds. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2008, 08:53 AM~11868079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cue it to 35 seconds.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sucio138

damn you putting fl on the mappppp, ima go to towers fri just to go look at ur shit


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2008, 01:11 AM~11867133
> *shootem up bang bang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What And The Hell????????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 15 2008, 09:22 AM~11868217
> *What And The Hell????????
> *


KID KILLING THE DAD


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11863853
> *HAHAHA "FINNY", SUP RED?
> 
> YOU ASKIN SETH OR ME FOR PICS WITH THE FINS DOWN?  :cheesy:
> *


Both would be very nice.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2008, 07:24 AM~11868223
> *KID KILLING THE DAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY!! :0


----------



## BIG RED

TTT For finless pic's of that herring :0


----------



## 98LOWLINC

car is looking fucking beautiful bro, im very jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## west coast ridaz




----------



## Infamous James

WOWZERS


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2008, 08:24 AM~11868223
> *KID KILLING THE DAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  this just fucked up my day what a stupid ass giving a kid a gun :loco: :nosad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11885997
> *TTT For finless pic's of that herring :0
> *


X100


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 15 2008, 03:27 PM~11872927
> *Both would be very nice.
> *


JUST FOR YOU RED


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT FOR BLOW JOB BETTY


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 18 2008, 12:14 PM~11903338
> *JUST FOR YOU RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks :wave:

Now when you get it to the way you want it I will put in the request now for a finished pic with the "Fin's" down.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2008, 06:53 AM~11868079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cue it to 35 seconds.  :biggrin:
> *


thats excellent script writing


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Page 61 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 19 2008, 12:15 AM~11906753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: Thanks Bean. :tears:

I see myself sporting those fresh new boots in that second pic and some handbag I bought my ex-finace in that second photo. lol.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2008, 11:33 PM~11906884
> *:tears: Thanks Bean. :tears:
> 
> I see myself sporting those fresh new boots in that second pic and some handbag I bought my ex-finace in that second photo. lol.
> *


i thought that was your bag.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 19 2008, 12:43 AM~11906966
> *i thought that was your bag.....
> *


Technically, it was! Paid for with my damn money!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11906998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


banner looks familiar


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2008, 08:28 PM~11906349
> *Page 61 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11906998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this your red one before red?

PAGE 61 Herring lip's. :0


----------



## juiced86

looks good


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 18 2008, 03:44 PM~11904800
> *Thanks :wave:
> 
> Now when you get it to the way you want it I will put in the request now for a finished pic with the "Fin's" down.
> *


   



WHATS UP SEFF?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 05:59 AM~5531511
> *Hey Goldie!
> ****** JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 11:49 PM~11914864
> *:0
> *


----------



## buffitout

TTT FOR A REAL VERT WITH A TOP. :thumbsup: :around:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 20 2008, 02:45 PM~11919207
> *TTT FOR A REAL VERT WITH A TOP.  :thumbsup:  :around:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MAAANDO

wassup homie from the 561!!!


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2008, 03:05 PM~11919407
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 09:43 PM~11906966
> *i thought that was your bag.....
> *


x3...doesnt really go with the car though...u know..for next time :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

Where did SEFFEFEFFEFFF Go :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11923271
> *Where did SEFFEFEFFEFFF Go :dunno: :tears:
> *


Last i heard he was hanging in boyenton beach pretty hard :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11934295
> *Last i heard he was hanging in boyenton beach pretty hard :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Kick'n it Boynton Beach style.  

The Rocker Mouldings will be here later on this week, so NOT much going on with the Ace right now.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:01 AM~11937827
> *:yes: Kick'n it Boynton Beach style.
> 
> The Rocker Mouldings will be here later on this week, so NOT much going on with the Ace right now.
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:01 AM~11937827
> *:yes: Kick'n it Boynton Beach style.
> 
> The Rocker Mouldings will be here later on this week, so NOT much going on with the Ace right now.
> *


Damn im the worlds worst a spelling some shit correctley


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11941514
> *Damn im the worlds worst a spelling some shit correctley
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: 








:0 








[/IMG]


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11944690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to get that bitch close to the earth like the HT was!

:0


----------



## DUVAL

ARE U GOING TO JUICE IT OR KEEP IT PERFECT LIKE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 22 2008, 09:20 PM~11944738
> *You need to get that bitch close to the earth like the HT was!
> 
> :0
> *


Send me some money, Western Union will do! :biggrin: 

This Bitch has practically drained my pockets, I haven't even had the Ace for 3 months and I've already dropped $12k in new parts, plating, accy's, etc. 

I moving into recession mode! :biggrin: 

Custom Billet Dash and NOS Rocker Mouldings will be here this week though! :cheesy:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Oct 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11944826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ARE U GOING TO JUICE IT OR KEEP IT PERFECT LIKE IT IS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit following me dammit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11944837
> *Send me some money, Western Union will do!  :biggrin:
> 
> This Bitch has practically drained my pockets, I haven't even had the Ace for 3 months and I've already dropped $12k in new parts, plating, accy's, etc.
> 
> I moving into recession mode!  :biggrin:
> 
> Custom Billet Dash and NOS Rocker Mouldings will be here this week though!  :cheesy:
> *


haha... you have more money than me! The ace is coming along nicely... i'm sure that when the time comes for the switches it will be done right. 

ohh yeh... we are going to need pics on arrival and installation of the new parts. 

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11944690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11944895
> *Quit following me dammit.
> haha... you have more money than me! The ace is coming along nicely... i'm sure that when the time comes for the switches it will be done right.
> 
> ohh yeh... we are going to need pics on arrival and installation of the new parts.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


For sure.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 22 2008, 08:32 PM~11944895
> *Quit following me dammit.
> haha... you have more money than me! The ace is coming along nicely... i'm sure that when the time comes for the switches it will be done right.
> 
> ohh yeh... we are going to need pics on arrival and installation of the new parts.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11944690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

About to go install some more parts on the Ace right now, received a few back ordered pieces today in the mail, nothing major, just new antenna bezels and Y-side mouldings. Also, I plan to install the NOS litter container, and an NOS Accelerator Pedal Cover. I will have a few pics up in a little while.


----------



## racerboy

absolutely gorgeous! great work!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 25 2008, 10:52 AM~11970567
> *absolutely gorgeous! great work!!
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just some random b.s................



















Got the new antennas on.....

















Haters place Kleenex here. :biggrin: 









Accelerator Pedal Cover installed....


















:nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## BThompsonTX

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56

this looks like,, :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11944690
> *can someone photoshop my hardtop into a convertible with a red top and rare as fuck spotlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> thanks blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 26 2008, 09:48 PM~11978988
> *this looks like,, :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


The old Bubbletop and Betty might just meet for the first time next Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2008, 03:40 PM~11971929
> *Just some random b.s................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new antennas on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters place Kleenex here.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accelerator Pedal Cover installed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *



Damn homie much props...its lookin nice! U making a niccuh starting to like the color red...cuzzin! :biggrin: 

Do you ever have trouble with your heater/def/fan/air switches staying up? mines tend to slide down when I'm dippin..

I'm putting some skirts on, ordered new rubber and polished out the chrome tips on them. Any tips when I'm putting on the rubbers??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 26 2008, 10:43 PM~11979665
> *Damn homie much props...its lookin nice! U making a niccuh starting to like the color red...cuzzin! :biggrin:
> 
> Do you ever have trouble with your heater/def/fan/air switches staying up? mines tend to slide down when I'm dippin..
> 
> I'm putting some skirts on, ordered new rubber and polished out the chrome tips on them. Any tips when I'm putting on the rubbers??
> *


Just make sure all of your cable connections are tightened and you should not have any problem with them falling. 

I use 3M weatherstrip sealant for the skirt rubber, if works very well, just apply a small bead along the top of skirt and do the same with the rubber and then bond the two together. Start at one end and continue on and til finished, cut remaining excess.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:49 PM~11979740
> *Just make sure all of your cable connections are tightened and you should not have any problem with them falling.
> 
> I use 3M weatherstrip sealant for the skirt rubber, if works very well, just apply a small bead along the top of skirt and do the same with the rubber and then bond the two together.  Start at one end and continue on and til finished, cut remaining excess.
> *



didn't U post something earlier bout soaking the rubber?

Maybe i'm thinkin bout sumthin else...

good lookin though...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11979891
> *didn't U post something earlier bout soaking the rubber?
> 
> Maybe i'm thinkin bout sumthin else...
> 
> good lookin though...
> *


:no:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11979631
> *The old Bubbletop and Betty might just meet for the first time next Saturday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Skim, *216RIDER*, Dirt422

2WA7WmQ8RkI&feature


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:23 PM~11980134
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Skim, 216RIDER, Dirt422
> 
> 2WA7WmQ8RkI&feature
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 26 2008, 08:26 PM~11980170
> *
> *


What up?


----------



## Skim

dont forget to get these when you lift it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60-61-62-63...A1%7C240%3A1318



> *SUPER REINFORCED  60 61 62 63 64 impala  control arms. my buddy owns a shop and he charged me 350 to get these done. VERY VERY STRONG BEST OUT THERE. THESE ARE  REINFORCED AND REINFORCED EVEN MORE GREAT FOR HOPPING AND IF U WANT  YOUR WHEELS STRAIGHT  EVEN  WHEN LIFTED HIGH. great addition to any lowrider a must have. great find here DEAL OF THE DAY.this auction is set at shipping only.  i will inculded two heavt duty 99.99 dollar  ball joint for free great great deal.*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 08:53 PM~11980403
> *dont forget to get these when you lift it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60-61-62-63...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WTF! even Dan does better a-arms than this :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:23 PM~11980134
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Skim, 216RIDER, Dirt422
> 
> 2WA7WmQ8RkI&feature
> *


  GOOD CHOICE


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:17 PM~11944690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh my, i'd get a divorce for that! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

finally........ GOT ME 1!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ive been popin my head in here for a while now i got it!!!!!!!










What yall think?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 26 2008, 10:07 PM~11980526
> *finally........  GOT ME 1!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ive been popin my head in here for a while now i got it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What yall think?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 26 2008, 09:07 PM~11980526
> *finally........  GOT ME 1!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ive been popin my head in here for a while now i got it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What yall think?
> *



:thumbsup: looks like a nice one too.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 26 2008, 11:55 PM~11980423
> *WTF! even Dan does better a-arms than this  :biggrin:
> *



ouch


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 27 2008, 12:07 AM~11980526
> *finally........  GOT ME 1!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Ive been popin my head in here for a while now i got it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What yall think?
> *


Good choice.  Nice Acquistion.


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:27 PM~11944837
> *Send me some money, Western Union will do!  :biggrin:
> 
> This Bitch has practically drained my pockets, I haven't even had the Ace for 3 months and Looking good Seth....*


----------



## sucio138

hey wat set up those this ace have?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 27 2008, 11:23 AM~11982988
> *hey wat set up those this ace have?
> *


It has one of those non active, switchless, pump and dumpless setups. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11982787
> *Looking good Seth....
> *


Yup. :yes:


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11983113
> *It has one of those non active, switchless, pump and dumpless setups.  :biggrin:
> *


 lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

A few dashes came home today....


----------



## Loco 61

Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn Seth Those Look Sweet...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 27 2008, 06:02 PM~11986340
> * Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn Seth Those Look Sweet...
> *


:yes: They are the epitome of sweetness. :biggrin: 

I hope Betty and Problemadic are great advertising for these wonderfully designed dashes. I had to disburse alot of funds to have the program done and production of limited units, so far I have a few peeps buy them on layitlow and I plan see more and more follow. High quality, and a subtle custom touch for any 61 or 62.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 02:00 PM~11986326
> *A few dashes came home today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 05:26 PM~11986571
> *:yes: They are the epitome of sweetness.  :biggrin:
> 
> so far I have a few peeps buy them on layitlow and I plan see more and more follow.  High quality, and a subtle custom touch for any 61 or 62. *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 27 2008, 10:30 PM~11989270
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey SETH can you get those for a 64?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 03:26 PM~11986571
> *:yes: They are the epitome of sweetness.  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope Betty and Problemadic are great advertising for these wonderfully designed dashes.  I had to disburse alot of funds to have the program done and production of limited units, so far I have a few peeps buy them on layitlow and I plan see more and more follow.  High quality, and a subtle custom touch for any 61 or 62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: YEP I JUST TINKLED A BIT


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 06:00 PM~11986326
> *A few dashes came home today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:00 AM~11986326
> *A few dashes came home today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know who is getting 3 :biggrin: !!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 27 2008, 11:07 PM~11991253
> *nice
> *


 :0 where u been hiding Jason :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 05:00 PM~11986326
> *A few dashes came home today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When I get to that point I would like to order one. It beats the factory pieces hands down.


----------



## weatmaster

holy shit - no compromises. looks too good


----------



## Skim

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ****** Tooth*, Skim
:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Oct 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11989435-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11989456
> *hey SETH can you get those for a 64?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaando, I plan to produce the 63/64 very soon, might even make two piece eliminating the ashtray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 27 2008, 11:20 PM~11989968
> *:uh: YEP I JUST TINKLED A BIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 01:07 AM~11991253
> *nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Buddy, hope all is well with you. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 03:09 AM~11992112
> *I know who is getting 3  :biggrin:  !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 28 2008, 07:03 AM~11992463
> *When I get to that point I would like to order one. It beats the factory pieces hands down.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime brother.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-weatmaster_@Oct 28 2008, 07:27 AM~11992478
> *holy shit - no compromises. looks too good
> *


----------



## CHUCC

What about a 61 glovebox door to match? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 28 2008, 11:36 AM~11993675
> *What about a 61 glovebox door to match?  :biggrin:
> *


Glove box door, dash bezels, perhaps custom knobs, and some other ideas floating around right now, so we will see.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11993846
> *Glove box door, dash bezels, perhaps custom knobs, and some other ideas floating around right now, so we will see.
> *


u a machinist too seth?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11993881
> *u a machinist too seth?
> *



He is a 61 God :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Got Rocker Mouldings? :nicoderm:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11994181
> *He is a 61 God  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:14 PM~11997981
> *Got Rocker Mouldings? :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u repoping those?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 28 2008, 08:57 PM~11999006
> *u repoping those?
> *


That's the plan my main man, but those are OEM new old stock.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Oct 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11994181
> *He is a 61 False Prophet  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12000567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12000607
> *:uh:
> *


why is it sucking his arm?


----------



## Skim

dirty undercarriage that hoe :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: SUPERWASH DAT HOEEEEE


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 04:53 PM~11993846
> *Glove box door, dash bezels, perhaps custom knobs, and some other ideas floating around right now, so we will see.
> *


u start with one thing and a shit load of new stuff is popping out...always the same but i got to keep my eyes on this one :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:16 PM~11999205
> *That's the plan my main man, but those are OEM new old stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


About time someone does it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2008, 01:35 AM~12002601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Ummm I still do it. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:06 AM~11993421
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ***** Tooth, Skim
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 06:09 AM~12003142
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:35 PM~12002601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


I'D SLAP A MOON BOOT ON THAT HOOF AND TWIST AWAY :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 29 2008, 02:35 AM~12002601-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 06:20 AM~12003096
> *u start with one thing and a shit load of new stuff is popping out...always the same but i got to keep my eyes on this one  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 29 2008, 07:05 AM~12003136
> *About time someone does it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might aswell.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Oct 29 2008, 07:06 AM~12003138
> *Ummm I still do it.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah.


----------



## BIG RED

We need more pic's. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2008, 01:05 PM~12016217
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  You fuck!
> 
> Getting ready to leave work to go and drill some 3/8" and install some bling. :nicoderm:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

hno: hno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 29 2008, 07:36 AM~12003342
> *I'D SLAP A MOON BOOT ON THAT HOOF AND TWIST AWAY :uh:
> *


I WANT TO PLAY WITH THEM :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm tired....... I'll get some better shots this weekend of the Rocker Mouldings in the daytime.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2008, 09:16 PM~12019498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired....... I'll get some better shots this weekend of the Rocker Mouldings in the daytime.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2008, 11:35 PM~12002601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*MUCH BETTER !! * :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 30 2008, 08:01 PM~12020702
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH BETTER !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 02:16 AM~12019498
> *I'm tired....... I'll get some better shots this weekend of the Rocker Mouldings in the daytime.
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12021424
> *awww shit you got me too...  :uh:
> *


:uh: me too!!!! 

Wattup SIX? Got any info on them plates for the 64?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 PM~12019498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired....... I'll get some better shots this weekend of the Rocker Mouldings in the daytime.
> *


Like A Pro...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Oct 30 2008, 09:47 PM~12021424-->
> 
> 
> 
> awww shit you got me too...  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 31 2008, 05:55 AM~12023313
> *:uh: me too!!!!
> 
> Wattup SIX? Got any info on them plates for the 64?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: boys got Rick Rolled



Seth, once you cut this ride you'll get SOME body sway. It doesn't look like there's much clearance with your skirts, or is there?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 07:41 AM~12023615
> *
> *


No thanks needed broskies


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: theres no danger to uuuuuussss....u know the rules...and so do i, do do iiii


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Oct 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12021424-->
> 
> 
> 
> awww shit you got me too...   :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 07:55 AM~12023313
> *:uh: me too!!!!
> 
> Wattup SIX? Got any info on them plates for the 64?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: plates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 31 2008, 08:52 AM~12023422
> *Like A Pro...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 31 2008, 09:09 AM~12023472
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: boys got Rick Rolled
> Seth, once you cut this ride you'll get SOME body sway. It doesn't look like there's much clearance with your skirts, or is there?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About a quarter deck of cards on the driver's side, passenger even more.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hialeah56_@Oct 31 2008, 09:38 AM~12023602
> *I'm starting to like this thing  :angry:
> *


The Canadian Rick Ashtley is about the only Musician to make it BIG in the U.S. as a 1 hit wonder.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 07:54 AM~12023685
> *:rofl:
> :rofl: plates?
> uffin:
> About a quarter deck of cards on the driver's side, passenger even more.
> The Canadian Rick Ashtley is about the only Musician to make it BIG in the U.S. as a 1 hit wonder.
> *


You gonna be able to run them?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 31 2008, 10:28 AM~12023891
> *You gonna be able to run them?
> *


They already running.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:34 AM~12023931
> *They already running.
> *


I mean when you cut it...........


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 PM~12019498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired....... I'll get some better shots this weekend of the Rocker Mouldings in the daytime.
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:34 AM~12023931
> *They already running.
> *


New pic's look great.


----------



## Groc006

Hey Homie,

where are you from? are you from Florida?
jus woundering.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 31 2008, 10:39 AM~12023980-->
> 
> 
> 
> I mean when you cut it...........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut deez nutz.... Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 31 2008, 11:19 AM~12024266
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> right back at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 31 2008, 01:33 PM~12025389
> *New pic's look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@Oct 31 2008, 02:52 PM~12026013
> *Hey Homie,
> 
> where are you from? are you from Florida?
> jus woundering.
> *


So. Fla.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 12:57 PM~12026069
> *Cut deez nutz.... Doubtful.
> 
> *


adjfha;lolololo

focker


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2008, 06:00 PM~11986326
> *A few dashes came home today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry Seth..... I meant the dash plates you made. I need them like crack nikkuh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 31 2008, 12:52 PM~12026013
> *Hey Homie,
> 
> where are you from? are you from Florida?
> jus woundering.
> *


he from the Pork & Beans 305


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: and he rides a donk for a daily


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2008, 11:00 PM~12029730
> *he from the Pork & Beans 305
> *


Damn Skim!!!!! My sister lives in there! Seriously she does but she doesnt drive a DONK!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 1 2008, 01:39 PM~12032765
> *
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

PETE TREJO SHITTIN ON YOU!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 10:21 AM~12032999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 02:49 PM~12033177
> *PETE TREJO SHITTIN ON YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know, that is the best picture I have seen of Pete's ride. The super show pics sucked, I don't know why so many people took shitty ass pics of it. That fucker is hot, and is definitely cooling down the fire on Betty.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 11:27 AM~12033419
> *You know, that is the best picture I have seen of Pete's ride. The super show pics sucked, I don't know why so many people took shitty ass pics of it. That fucker is hot, and is definitely cooling down the fire on Betty.
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT MAN ALL THE PICS OF PETES CAR FROM THE SHOW JUST DON'T SHOW ITS TRUE BEAUTY, BOTH YOUR GUYS CARS ARE BEAUTIFUL IN THEIR OWN WAY.  

I TOOK THESE RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT VEGAS.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 31 2008, 07:39 AM~12023980
> *I mean when you cut it...........
> *


lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 03:43 PM~12033528
> *YOU'RE RIGHT MAN ALL THE PICS OF PETES CAR FROM THE SHOW JUST DON'T SHOW ITS TRUE BEAUTY, BOTH YOUR GUYS CARS ARE BEAUTIFUL IN THEIR OWN WAY.
> 
> I TOOK THESE RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT VEGAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad Pete left the Trejo kit off it. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 06:41 PM~12035679
> *Glad Pete left the Trejo kit off it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THE PETE-STA, *Impalacracker*
:0 :0 BETTY'S GONNA BE SOLD SOON TO THIS MAN :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 09:30 PM~12035941
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THE PETE-STA, Impalacracker
> :0  :0 BETTY'S GONNA BE SOLD SOON TO THIS MAN :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 1 2008, 11:30 PM~12035941-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THE PETE-STA, *Impalacracker*
> :0  :0 BETTY'S GONNA BE SOLD SOON TO THIS MAN :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 09:25 AM~12037794
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hialeah56

:0 :wow: they look sweet and compliment the scuff guards in the skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

Take a pic on the grass so we can see those things SHINE like a MOFO! :cheesy: 

I want some now.


----------



## Sin Sixty

Looks great homie... got to lift it next. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 3 2008, 11:38 PM~12052531
> *Looks great homie...  got to lift it next.  :biggrin:
> *


Just working on tearing down my Eemco's. Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 11:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

dont post anymore pics until its lifted. tired of seeing same old pics


----------



## miguel62

yuh lift it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just do a clean simple set up 2 pumps 4 batts do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 01:11 PM~12056697
> *dont post anymore pics until its lifted. tired of seeing same old pics
> *


:uh: ok, bag boy. :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 10:39 AM~12056921
> *:uh: ok, bag boy.  :uh:
> *


weenie setup


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 03:01 PM~12057687
> *weenie setup
> *


No Fadex in this trunk, only Andy's own, drenched with the goodness.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

*MOTHERFUCKERS ARE RICH*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2008, 02:10 PM~12058308
> *MOTHERFUCKERS ARE RICH
> *


must be nice....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 4 2008, 04:10 PM~12058308-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MOTHERFUCKERS ARE RICH*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Keep sendin' me those snaps and I'll be alright nugga.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 04:12 PM~12058328
> *must be nice....
> *


Fo' Sale!


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2008, 01:10 PM~12058308
> *MOTHERFUCKERS ARE RICH
> *


X10000 TYCOON ASS RICH


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 4 2008, 12:10 PM~12058308
> *MOTHERFUCKERS ARE RICH
> *


SETH TRUMP


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2008, 01:11 PM~12058930
> *SETH TRUMP
> *



He lives in the 9th richest community in the US


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2008, 03:11 PM~12058930
> *SETH TRUMP
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 4 2008, 02:28 PM~12059804
> *He lives in the 9th richest community in the US
> *


YES HE DOES.........


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now you're talking


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 09:11 AM~12056697
> *dont post anymore pics until its lifted. tired of seeing same old pics
> *


 lol yeah we don't want to see anymore photos until it is laying frame :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

quote=xavierthexman,Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12051917]
































Take a pic on the grass so we can see those things SHINE like a MOFO! :cheesy: 

I want some now. 
[/quote]
the red top really brought that bitch to life!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> quote=xavierthexman,Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12051917]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a pic on the grass so we can see those things SHINE like a MOFO! :cheesy:
> 
> I want some now.


the red top really brought that bitch to life!
[/quote]
YUP, IT LOOKED HORRIBLE WHEN IT HAD THAT WHITE HARD TOP.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 5 2008, 02:52 AM~12067292
> *the red top really brought that bitch to life!
> YUP, IT LOOKED HORRIBLE WHEN IT HAD THAT WHITE HARD TOP.
> *


Agreed......


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I :HEART: Betty





Beautiful rag....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn brandons pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## specspec

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

should have put some pits in the trunk


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 4 2008, 07:54 PM~12062851
> *Now you're talking
> *


you going to lift your 60?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 10:49 AM~12033177
> *PETE TREJO SHITTIN ON YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pictures make no justice for the homie Petes ranfla...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 12:21 PM~12070108
> *should have put some pits in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He got them kinky headed poodles


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12070175
> *you going to lift your 60?
> *


 :yes: almost done... couple more weeks.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

those 13's or 14's on the red 61?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 5 2008, 09:36 AM~12069711-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn brandons pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.LAC_@Nov 5 2008, 10:27 AM~12070154
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I painted some parts with a white base and the rest with gray, so I need to repaint so the color matches. Should be done this weekend :biggrin: 

After that go to Andy for some custom goodies :0 


Sorry, back to topic :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 07:30 PM~12035941
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THE PETE-STA, Impalacracker
> :0  :0 BETTY'S GONNA BE SOLD SOON TO THIS MAN :0
> *


Cashmere Blue gonna be sold to this man soon :0 :0 


DIPPINIT


----------



## Sin Sixty

someone at least photoshop it slammed


----------



## miguel62

this topic is getting boring now...you need to lift that rag top homie...!!! like i said do a clean and simple 2 pump 4 batt set up lay and play ya dig!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12070175-->
> 
> 
> 
> you going to lift your 60?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Nov 5 2008, 08:07 PM~12075760
> *:yes: almost done...  couple more weeks.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:55 AM~12056582
> *Just working on tearing down my Eemco's.  Now I just need to paint to match body color and then it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u gona do with 1 gumball dispenser


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12076813
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 10:10 PM~12076813
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN impalacracker ya doin it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: red stayfast on this too cracker?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 09:25 PM~12077039
> *what u gona do with 1 gumball dispenser
> *



got 3 more and a new canvas top to go with it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12077331
> *DAMN impalacracker ya doin it!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  red stayfast on this too cracker?
> *


yes sir


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 5 2008, 08:18 PM~12075951
> *Cashmere Blue gonna be sold to this man soon :0  :0
> DIPPINIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Betty received her face lift last night. Installed a new headlight switch along with one of my custom 61/62 Billet Dashes. :nicoderm: What a remarkable difference.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 5 2008, 11:16 PM~12077627
> *got 3 more and a new canvas top to go with it :biggrin:
> *


leave the canvas for the chucks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 10:23 AM~12068052
> *I :HEART: Betty
> Beautiful rag....
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2008, 12:10 AM~12076813
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 05:25 PM~12079029
> *Betty received her face lift last night.  Installed a new headlight switch along with  one of my custom 61/62 Billet Dashes.  :nicoderm:  What a remarkable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the dash Seth !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 6 2008, 03:05 PM~12080606
> *love the dash Seth !
> *


Cannot wait to see the Parkwood with her unit installed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

1961 Chevrolet Impala Convertible 123» 70 
"Blow Job Betty"

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2008, 12:10 AM~12076813
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 6 2008, 06:02 PM~12082137
> *1961 Chevrolet Impala Convertible  123» 70
> "Blow Job Betty"
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 5 2008, 02:52 AM~12067292-->
> 
> 
> 
> the red top really brought that bitch to life!
> YUP, IT LOOKED HORRIBLE WHEN IT HAD THAT WHITE HARD TOP.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Nov 5 2008, 07:34 AM~12067737
> *Agreed......
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 04:01 PM~12083371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

i see the name in the title changed!! :0 :0 :0 i remember a blow job betty from the beach one yeat :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Blow job Betty huh? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 7 2008, 07:59 AM~12088129
> *Blow job Betty huh? :0
> *


It's either you, Jason J or Brent.... My guess is Jason, since he nailed RED's topic a while back. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 07:25 AM~12079029
> *Betty received her face lift last night.  Installed a new headlight switch along with  one of my custom 61/62 Billet Dashes.  :nicoderm:  What a remarkable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 PM~12089440
> *:0 ....... :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:

Still have not aligned my glove box, fuck it! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 08:00 AM~12088394
> *It's either you, Jason J or Brent.... My guess is Jason, since he nailed RED's topic a while back.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :rofl:

Looking good.When you going to cut it up?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 09:00 AM~12088394
> *It's either you, Jason J or Brent.... My guess is Jason, since he nailed RED's topic a while back.  :biggrin:
> *


And i would have gotten away with it too if it wasnt for you meddling kids!!! :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 01:19 PM~12089836
> *:yes:
> 
> Still have not aligned my glove box, fuck it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats lokks really good...how much?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 01:19 PM~12089836
> *:yes:
> 
> Still have not aligned my glove box, fuck it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alright yours are done. Now where are mine? :biggrin: looks good bro.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 09:00 AM~12088394
> *It's either you, Jason J or Brent.... My guess is Jason, since he nailed RED's topic a while back.  :biggrin:
> *


Not me bro....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 8 2008, 05:32 PM~12099821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright yours are done. Now where are mine? :biggrin: looks good bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming sooner or later...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2008, 07:11 PM~12100189
> *Not me bro....
> *


lol. :biggrin: Get to werk on that Rubbletop. :0


----------



## lone star

just stopping by to shit on your topic..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 11:47 AM~12111623
> *just stopping by to shit on your topic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Little Wood.... That shit is funny!!!!


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:19 AM~12089836
> *:yes:
> 
> Still have not aligned my glove box, fuck it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 10 2008, 08:56 AM~12111669
> *Little Wood.... That shit is funny!!!!
> *


my sister found an old album i got more :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 12:00 PM~12111700
> *my sister found an old album i got more  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 12:21 PM~12032999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BETTY is BEAUTIFUL!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec

Damn...looks bad ass seth :thumbsup:


----------



## orange 83

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 01:21 PM~12070108
> *should have put some pits in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind are those rear dumps


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## andrewlister

that is a beautiful car bro 
i dont even like red cars and that is awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 4 2008, 10:56 PM~12062882
> *lol  yeah we don't want to see anymore photos until it is laying frame  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2008, 02:09 PM~12202456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


notice its without skirts


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2008, 03:09 PM~12202456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAG 6T1

VERY NICE CAR " BETTY "
WHEN I GROW UP IM GONNA ASK MY SON TO BUY ME ONE. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2008, 01:09 PM~12202456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That aint Betty... cont kit, no spots, rockers and red spokes :nono: Gives us a good idea how she'll look


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 19 2008, 11:13 PM~12205807
> *That aint Betty...  cont kit, no spots, rockers and red spokes  :nono:  Gives us a good idea how she'll look
> *


She's for sale, so let me know when your ready to pick her up. I'll leave you to the lifting. I have another project that I am about to commence on soon. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 19 2008, 11:13 PM~12205807
> *That aint Betty...  cont kit, no spots, rockers and red spokes  :nono:  Gives us a good idea how she'll look
> *


You forgot, passenger side mirror.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 07:01 PM~12083371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUV THE CAR SETH...IT LOOKS SUPERCLEAN....


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 11:07 AM~12210548
> *She's for sale, so let me know when your ready to pick her up.  I'll leave you to the lifting.  I have another project that I am about to commence on soon.  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 20 2008, 04:21 PM~12211652
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

*FOR SALE!*

Please PM me if you're seriously interested.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 04:16 PM~12212183
> *FOR SALE!
> 
> Please PM me if you're seriously interested.
> *


 :uh: SO NOW UR INGNORING ME


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:16 PM~12212183
> *FOR SALE!
> 
> Please PM me if you're seriously interested.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Nov 20 2008, 05:24 PM~12212257-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: SO NOW UR INGNORING ME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Nov 20 2008, 05:26 PM~12212281
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 01:16 PM~12212183
> *FOR SALE!
> 
> Please PM me if you're seriously interested.
> *


cuánto dinero?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 03:16 PM~12212183
> *FOR SALE!
> 
> Please PM me if you're seriously interested.
> *


:nono:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12215261
> *cuánto dinero?
> *


$40k negotiable without wheels, and less some accy's, she's a great car. 

- New Dayton 72 spoke Rev/Rad All Chrome
- New Side Mouldings
- New Trunk Mouldings
- New Trunk Vee
- New Vent Window Channel Stoppers
- New Door Sills
- New Trunk Seal
- New Tail and Back Lens
- New Parking Lamps
- New Window Cranks
- New Arm Rest Caps
- New Arm Rest Reflectors
- New Turn Signal arm, Transmisson Shifter
- New Instrument Lens ALL
- New Stayfast Top
- New ACC molded Tuxedo Carpet w/extra backing
- New Kick Panels
- New Exterior Door Handles
- New Interior Door Handles
- New Door Handle Shields
- New Day/Night Mirror
- New Convertible Rearview Bracket
- New Visor Brackets
- New Convertible Top Pump
- New Convertible Top Cylinders
- New Convertible Hydraulic Hoses
- New Headlight Switch, Knob, nut
- New Dash Bezels
- New Antenna Bases, Seals, Nuts
- New Convertible Top Pads
- New Convertible Tension Cables
- Fender Skirts with gravel shields
- New Gas Tank w/Sending Unit
- New Fuel lines S.S.
- Custom Billet Dash (Highly Polished)
- Restored Seat trim
- much more to list.......

New Old Stock Accessories added
- Dual Factory Correct Spotlights
- Luggage Compartment Lamp
- Remote Control Mirror
- Litter Container
- Rocker Mouldings
- Grille Guard
- Bumper Guards
- Hazard Flasher
- Child Safety Locks
- Accelerator Pedal Cover
- Restored 6 Way Power Seat
- Gas Door Guard


----------



## kandychromegsxr

whats next?


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 10:45 PM~12216604
> *$40k negotiable without wheels, and less some accy's, she's a great car.
> 
> - New Dayton 72 spoke Rev/Rad All Chrome
> - New Side Mouldings
> - New Trunk Mouldings
> - New Trunk Vee
> - New Vent Window Channel Stoppers
> - New Door Sills
> - New Trunk Seal
> - New Tail and Back Lens
> - New Parking Lamps
> - New Window Cranks
> - New Arm Rest Caps
> - New Arm Rest Reflectors
> - New Turn Signal arm, Transmisson Shifter
> - New Instrument Lens ALL
> - New Stayfast Top
> - New ACC molded Tuxedo Carpet w/extra backing
> - New Kick Panels
> - New Exterior Door Handles
> - New Interior Door Handles
> - New Door Handle Shields
> - New Day/Night Mirror
> - New Convertible Rearview Bracket
> - New Visor Brackets
> - New Convertible Top Pump
> - New Convertible Top Cylinders
> - New Convertible Hydraulic Hoses
> - New Headlight Switch, Knob, nut
> - New Dash Bezels
> - New Antenna Bases, Seals, Nuts
> - New Convertible Top Pads
> - New Convertible Tension Cables
> - Fender Skirts with gravel shields
> - New Gas Tank w/Sending Unit
> - New Fuel lines S.S.
> - Custom Billet Dash (Highly Polished)
> - Restored Seat trim
> - much more to list.......
> 
> New Old Stock Accessories added
> - Dual Factory Correct Spotlights
> - Luggage Compartment Lamp
> - Remote Control Mirror
> - Litter Container
> - Rocker Mouldings
> - Grille Guard
> - Bumper Guards
> - Hazard Flasher
> - Child Safety Locks
> - Accelerator Pedal Cover
> - Restored 6 Way Power Seat
> - Gas Door Guard
> *


Alot of detail,Good luck Seth. :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

damn seth...WHY!!?!?!?! good luck on the sale homie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:50 PM~12215149
> *:yes:
> :uh:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2008, 06:23 AM~12218963
> *damn seth...WHY!!?!?!?!  good luck on the sale homie
> *


Foreal, why homie?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good luck on the sale.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT FOR THE BLOODY TAMPON. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

$40k dressed and negotiable without wheels, and less some accy's, she's a great car. 

- New Dayton 72 spoke Rev/Rad All Chrome
- New Side Mouldings
- New Trunk Mouldings
- New Trunk Vee
- New Vent Window Channel Stoppers
- New Door Sills
- New Trunk Seal
- New Tail and Back Lens
- New Parking Lamps
- New Window Cranks
- New Arm Rest Caps
- New Arm Rest Reflectors
- New Turn Signal arm, Transmisson Shifter
- New Instrument Lens ALL
- New Stayfast Top
- New ACC molded Tuxedo Carpet w/extra backing
- New Kick Panels
- New Exterior Door Handles
- New Interior Door Handles
- New Door Handle Shields
- New Day/Night Mirror
- New Convertible Rearview Bracket
- New Visor Brackets
- New Convertible Top Pump
- New Convertible Top Cylinders
- New Convertible Hydraulic Hoses
- New Headlight Switch, Knob, nut
- New Dash Bezels
- New Antenna Bases, Seals, Nuts
- New Convertible Top Pads
- New Convertible Tension Cables
- Fender Skirts with gravel shields
- New Gas Tank w/Sending Unit
- New Fuel lines S.S.
- Custom Billet Dash (Highly Polished)
- Restored Seat trim
- New Red Correct Floor Mats

New Old Stock Accessories added
- Dual Factory Correct Spotlights
- Luggage Compartment Lamp
- Remote Control Mirror
- Litter Container
- Rocker Mouldings
- Grille Guard
- Bumper Guards
- Hazard Flasher
- Child Safety Locks
- Accelerator Pedal Cover
- Restored 6 Way Power Seat
- Gas Door Guard


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 01:07 AM~12233327
> *$40k dressed and negotiable without wheels, and less some accy's, she's a great car.
> 
> - New Dayton 72 spoke Rev/Rad All Chrome
> - New Side Mouldings
> - New Trunk Mouldings
> - New Trunk Vee
> - New Vent Window Channel Stoppers
> - New Door Sills
> - New Trunk Seal
> - New Tail and Back Lens
> - New Parking Lamps
> - New Window Cranks
> - New Arm Rest Caps
> - New Arm Rest Reflectors
> - New Turn Signal arm, Transmisson Shifter
> - New Instrument Lens ALL
> - New Stayfast Top
> - New ACC molded Tuxedo Carpet w/extra backing
> - New Kick Panels
> - New Exterior Door Handles
> - New Interior Door Handles
> - New Door Handle Shields
> - New Day/Night Mirror
> - New Convertible Rearview Bracket
> - New Visor Brackets
> - New Convertible Top Pump
> - New Convertible Top Cylinders
> - New Convertible Hydraulic Hoses
> - New Headlight Switch, Knob, nut
> - New Dash Bezels
> - New Antenna Bases, Seals, Nuts
> - New Convertible Top Pads
> - New Convertible Tension Cables
> - Fender Skirts with gravel shields
> - New Gas Tank w/Sending Unit
> - New Fuel lines S.S.
> - Custom Billet Dash (Highly Polished)
> - Restored Seat trim
> - New Red Correct Floor Mats
> 
> New Old Stock Accessories added
> - Dual Factory Correct Spotlights
> - Luggage Compartment Lamp
> - Remote Control Mirror
> - Litter Container
> - Rocker Mouldings
> - Grille Guard
> - Bumper Guards
> - Hazard Flasher
> - Child Safety Locks
> - Accelerator Pedal Cover
> - Restored 6 Way Power Seat
> - Gas Door Guard
> *


why you selling out?


----------



## lone star

heard he got a kid on the way so gettin a minivan.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2008, 12:43 PM~12234880
> *heard he got a kid on the way so gettin a minivan.
> *


 :yessad: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 21 2008, 12:55 AM~12216734
> *whats next?
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 05:48 PM~12236593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you serious?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 23 2008, 06:49 PM~12236595
> *Are you serious?
> *




Bring some bread, let's get this deal on Betty done Curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 05:49 PM~12236598
> *
> 
> Bring some bread, let's get this deal on Betty done Curtis.
> *


Shit, I aint got no money, your the baller, lol. I just cant see you getting rid of Betty.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 23 2008, 04:03 PM~12236690
> *Shit, I aint got no money, your the baller, lol. I just cant see you getting rid of Betty.*


i didnt think that would happen either, must be something big in the works and not that belair above :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 03:19 PM~12236775
> *i didnt think that would happen either, must be something big in the works and not that belair above :uh:
> *


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## kandychromegsxr

didnt think seth was into projects? but if ya want a belair heres a 54 choptop my friend is selling. its really pretty nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 03:57 PM~12236965
> *didnt think seth was into projects? but if ya want a belair heres a 54 choptop my friend is selling. its really pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAMASH?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 23 2008, 03:49 PM~12236595
> *Are you serious?
> *


What did i tell you seth,wait till they see the finished project they gonna be like what the fuck :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 12:07 AM~12233327
> *$40k dressed and negotiable without wheels, and less some accy's, she's a great car.
> 
> - New Dayton 72 spoke Rev/Rad All Chrome
> - New Side Mouldings
> - New Trunk Mouldings
> - New Trunk Vee
> - New Vent Window Channel Stoppers
> - New Door Sills
> - New Trunk Seal
> - New Tail and Back Lens
> - New Parking Lamps
> - New Window Cranks
> - New Arm Rest Caps
> - New Arm Rest Reflectors
> - New Turn Signal arm, Transmisson Shifter
> - New Instrument Lens ALL
> - New Stayfast Top
> - New ACC molded Tuxedo Carpet w/extra backing
> - New Kick Panels
> - New Exterior Door Handles
> - New Interior Door Handles
> - New Door Handle Shields
> - New Day/Night Mirror
> - New Convertible Rearview Bracket
> - New Visor Brackets
> - New Convertible Top Pump
> - New Convertible Top Cylinders
> - New Convertible Hydraulic Hoses
> - New Headlight Switch, Knob, nut
> - New Dash Bezels
> - New Antenna Bases, Seals, Nuts
> - New Convertible Top Pads
> - New Convertible Tension Cables
> - Fender Skirts with gravel shields
> - New Gas Tank w/Sending Unit
> - New Fuel lines S.S.
> - Custom Billet Dash (Highly Polished)
> - Restored Seat trim
> - New Red Correct Floor Mats
> 
> New Old Stock Accessories added
> - Dual Factory Correct Spotlights
> - Luggage Compartment Lamp
> - Remote Control Mirror
> - Litter Container
> - Rocker Mouldings
> - Grille Guard
> - Bumper Guards
> - Hazard Flasher
> - Child Safety Locks
> - Accelerator Pedal Cover
> - Restored 6 Way Power Seat
> - Gas Door Guard
> *


U FORGOT A FULL TANK OF GAS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 23 2008, 04:58 PM~12236971
> *HAMASH?
> *


he wanted like 18k but the tranny started messin up here latly and said he would take like 13k cause he didnt wanna fix it. its a 3 speed. he just needs money.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 07:57 PM~12236965
> *didnt think seth was into projects? but if ya want a belair heres a 54 choptop my friend is selling. its really pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice car, but I am looking for more of this look and the 1953 year.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

FIFTYTHREEFORLIFE


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 24 2008, 12:54 PM~12242483
> *FIFTYTHREEFORLIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 04:48 PM~12236593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Atleast get a hard top.


----------



## sucio138

sedans is where is at, u should get on the HAMB Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 24 2008, 02:50 PM~12242982
> *sedans is where is at, u should get on the HAMB Seth
> *


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 24 2008, 01:50 PM~12242982
> *sedans is where is at, u should get on the HAMB Seth
> *


Fuck the HAMB man..... that site is responsible for many roadtrips with my friend who is on there..... about once every 3 months hes is like "c'mon man, ride with me to (insert random state here) i found a 19whatever cab on the HAMB! I got it for $400, gonna be my next ride!!!"


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12246323
> *Fuck the HAMB man..... that site is responsible for many roadtrips with my friend who is on there..... about once every 3 months hes is like "c'mon man, ride with me to (insert random state here) i found a 19whatever cab on the HAMB! I got it for $400, gonna be my next ride!!!"
> *


i found my rag on the hamb 2 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: 

ttt

I have seen some good ones on there


----------



## XLowLifeX

hey man try 50chevy.com some nice shit on there.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 24 2008, 12:50 PM~12242982
> *sedans is where is at, u should get on the HAMB Seth
> *


:nono:

Nothing worse then banging your elbow into a b piller


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 26 2008, 02:51 AM~12261185
> *:nono:
> 
> Nothing worse then banging your elbow into a b piller
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

sup brother... :-D


----------



## OneStopCustoms

don't sell the impala... I think I found one of those cars for ya... imma go check it out today...


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 25 2008, 11:51 PM~12261185
> *:nono:
> 
> Nothing worse then banging your elbow into a b piller
> *


So what about when your quater windows are rolled up on the hardtop?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wired61

:tears: :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2008, 03:49 PM~12266301
> *So what about when your quater windows are rolled up on the hardtop?
> *


Negatory I enjoy all my windows down.

No need for shark fins.

Really though I do not care they all look good.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Betty is now sold.


----------



## lone star

im disappointed in you.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2008, 06:20 PM~12421698
> *im disappointed in you.
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2008, 06:11 PM~12421660
> *Betty is now sold.
> *


  you probably could've sold betty's rims for a 53.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


----------



## MAAANDO

So whats gonna happen now that Betty is sold?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Dec 13 2008, 06:39 PM~12421809-->
> 
> 
> 
> you probably could've sold betty's rims for a 53.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 13 2008, 08:17 PM~12422437
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:06 PM~12423169
> *So whats gonna happen now that Betty is sold?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2008, 04:20 PM~12421698
> *im disappointed in you.
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:06 PM~12423169
> *So whats gonna happen now that Betty is sold?
> *


hes gonna buy a civic and be featured on HOT IMPORT NIGHTS on SPEED


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2008, 10:14 AM~12425767
> *hes gonna buy a civic and be featured on HOT IMPORT NIGHTS on SPEED
> *


I'm gonna finish that project that you can't! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:29 AM~12425795
> *I'm gonna finish that project that you can't!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 12:21 PM~12032999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:29 AM~12425795
> *I'm gonna finish that project that you can't!  :biggrin:
> *


hey now thats not fair  and who says im not making progress :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2008, 02:11 PM~12421660
> *Betty is now sold.
> *



crazy... you didn't even really get to enjoy it much after it was done.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TX IMPERIALS_@Dec 14 2008, 05:28 PM~12428443
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Dec 13 2008, 05:11 PM~12421660-->
> 
> 
> 
> Betty is now sold.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :buttkick: J/K  .... I guess it went to my home town E.P.T :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TX IMPERIALS_@Dec 14 2008, 06:28 PM~12428443
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on one clean Ace Homie :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty

seth what the hell is up! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miguel62

hey so who bought the 61 homie?


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 30 2008, 08:01 PM~12020702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH BETTER !!   :biggrin:
> *


where is that at????????????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Is this sold?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 13 2008, 04:11 PM~12421660
> *Betty is now sold.
> *


----------



## miguel62

Who bought it?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 16 2008, 03:53 PM~12447122
> *Who bought it?????
> *


"the game"


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 12:39 AM~12451163
> *"the game"
> *


really?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 17 2008, 08:56 AM~12453676
> *really?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 11:47 AM~12453935
> *:yessad:
> *


pics or didint happen


----------



## Skim

ol slob ass nicca, Pootie gon be mad.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN BLOOD! POOTIE GON BE MAD!


----------



## miguel62

for real the Game???? Nah for real who bought Betty?


----------



## xavierthexman

Carlos Mencia bought my '63! :biggrin: I could see the "Game" buying this one. :roflmao: :0


----------



## Austin Ace

John Lennon bought my 66 :0


----------



## Hialeah56

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 2 2009, 11:51 AM~12583408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No spotlights, and the sidetrim was white on betty...


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 2 2009, 08:51 AM~12583408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



99 Problemz


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12459898
> *Carlos Mencia bought my '63!  :biggrin:  I could see the "Game" buying this one.  :roflmao:  :0
> *


I heard that 50 Cent bought the Training Day Monte...


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Jan 3 2009, 11:55 PM~12598207
> *99 Problemz
> *


 :biggrin: I know I just wanted to bring this topic back up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

What happened to SELLSSIXONESFORLIFE?????


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 4 2009, 01:02 PM~12601508
> *What happened to SELLSSIXONESFORLIFE?????
> *


He called me earlier but im at work so I coukdnt talk. He's been chillin.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Thank goodness you finally put the hydraulics on it.


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12459898
> *Carlos Mencia bought my '63!  :biggrin:  I could see the "Game" buying this one.  :roflmao:  :0
> *


HE DID ? DOES HE STILL HAVE IT?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 8 2009, 12:09 PM~12940752
> *HE DID ? DOES HE STILL HAVE IT?
> *


Updates coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2009, 06:49 AM~12891183
> *Thank goodness you finally put the hydraulics on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 11:41 AM~12941754
> *Updates coming soon.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 04:05 PM~12941860
> *:cheesy:
> *




























































1. Engine Overhaul

2. Exhaust Shop

3. New Windshield

4. Setup

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 05:09 PM~12942214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Engine Overhaul
> 
> 2. Exhaust Shop
> 
> 3. New Windshield
> 
> 4. Setup
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
New Windshield and Seal just delivered

















Bought these a week ago and will tear them down soon to make something happen. Good Bye chrome! :barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

That's some nice stuff. :biggrin: I especially like the valve covers, air cleaner and mufflers.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 05:25 PM~12942304
> *That's some nice stuff.  :biggrin: I especially like the valve covers, air cleaner and mufflers.
> *


My powder coater is shooting the new intake, billet pulleys, new water pump, etc... all black. 

There should be a big difference soon....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Sounds like a plan. I like the style that you are going with under the hood. Can't wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Got these too....








:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 01:40 PM~12942395
> *Got these too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks like Betty is getting only the best. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

:0 
do werk!!


----------



## CHUCC

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

you puttin a cappacino machine in the trunk? DAMN!


----------



## Hialeah56

:scrutinize: now I'm confused between the old lady hoax and the capuccino machine getting powder coated don't know what's what
:biggrin: 
good to see you still have it


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 8 2009, 05:09 PM~12942214-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Engine Overhaul
> 
> 2. Exhaust Shop
> 
> 3. New Windshield
> 
> 4. Setup
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 05:22 PM~12942289
> *  :biggrin:
> New Windshield and Seal just delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these a week ago and will tear them down soon to make something happen. Good Bye chrome! :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 05:31 PM~12942343
> *My powder coater is shooting the new intake, billet pulleys, new water pump, etc... all black.
> 
> There should be a big difference soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 05:40 PM~12942395
> *Got these too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey those pumps look familiar. You cleaned them up? What color you powder coating that coffee machine? Good stuff brother! :thumbsup: Im going to be starting the floors sometime this week. Im not going to wait as long as I thought. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Feb 8 2009, 06:17 PM~12942649-->
> 
> 
> 
> you puttin a cappacino machine in the trunk? DAMN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My espresso machine will remain in the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:39 PM~12942799
> *:scrutinize:  now I'm confused between the old lady hoax and the capuccino machine getting powder coated don't know what's what
> :biggrin:
> good to see you still have it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 07:06 PM~12943017
> *hno:
> Hey those pumps look familiar. You cleaned them up? What color you powder coating that coffee machine? Good stuff brother! :thumbsup: Im going to be starting the floors sometime this week. Im not going to wait as long as I thought. :biggrin:
> *


Gave them a little elbow grease before I tear them down and off to the shop. The Machine isn't moving. :biggrin: Stop on by for a shot anytime. :biggrin: 

Let me know on the floors, I'll see if I can make my way down there to put in some werk with ya.


----------



## MR.*512*

*MAN, ITS GONNA LOOK GOOD !! I THOUGHT YOU HAD SOLD IT........*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 8 2009, 08:25 PM~12943592
> *MAN, ITS GONNA LOOK GOOD !! I THOUGHT YOU HAD SOLD IT........
> *


:biggrin:

New Radiator, Wild Bill's Serpentine with A/C, New Edelbrock Fuel Pump, New M&H Wiring Harnesses.... more and more to come. Did I mention NO chrome? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 08:21 PM~12943563
> *My espresso machine will remain in the same place.
> :rofl:
> Gave them a little elbow grease before I tear them down and off to the shop.  The Machine isn't moving.  :biggrin:  Stop on by for a shot anytime.  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me know on the floors, I'll see if I can make my way down there to put in some werk with ya.
> *


Thanks bro. Yeah and the boys are wanting to see uncle Seth. They want you to take them for a ride in betty. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12943627
> *Thanks bro. Yeah and the boys are wanting to see uncle Seth. They want you to take them for a ride in betty. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 04:31 PM~12942343
> *My powder coater is shooting the new intake, billet pulleys, new water pump, etc... all black.
> 
> There should be a big difference soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 05:26 PM~12943598
> *:biggrin:
> 
> New Radiator, Wild Bill's Serpentine with A/C, New Edelbrock Fuel Pump, New M&H Wiring Harnesses.... more and more to come.  Did I mention NO chrome?  :biggrin:
> *


Any more info yo can give me???

Also, whats the length/model # on the Smithy's you bought?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

^^^ :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2009, 09:08 PM~12943995
> *Any more info yo can give me???
> 
> Also, whats the length/model # on the Smithy's you bought?
> *


30"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 06:13 PM~12944058
> *30"
> *


and the serp???


----------



## rag61

i thought this was sold....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 8 2009, 09:51 PM~12944466
> *i thought this was sold....
> *


Me too.... Somehow Betty wanted back in to my home.


----------



## rag61

seth im glad shes staying home........ cant wait to see the updates...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 8 2009, 09:54 PM~12944504
> *seth im glad shes staying home........ cant wait to see the updates...
> *


Me too brother, starting real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 09:57 PM~12944534
> *Me too brother, starting real soon.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey did you find out about your boy in NC with the vert top? Let me know..... I might be chopping the roof this weekend to either put the new one or put the vert top. Let me know when you talk to him. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 10:04 PM~12944605
> *Hey did you find out about your boy in NC with the vert top? Let me know..... I might be chopping the roof this weekend to either put the new one or put the <s>vert top</s>. Let me know when you talk to him. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 8 2009, 04:17 PM~12942649
> *you puttin a cappacino machine in the trunk? DAMN!
> *


double shottin niccas


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 07:53 PM~12944483
> *Me too.... Somehow Betty wanted back in to my home.
> *


that`s right,,,,
show her the strong pimp hand! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 10:23 PM~12946526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 9 2009, 03:21 AM~12948290-->
> 
> 
> 
> double shottin niccas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 11:54 AM~12949597
> *that`s right,,,,
> show her the strong pimp hand! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA! and you know this man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 9 2009, 12:10 PM~12949704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever the fuck that says.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 12:45 PM~12949995
> *:0
> *


Same to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2009, 01:45 PM~12951196
> *
> Same to you.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 03:18 PM~12951527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 05:26 PM~12943598
> *:biggrin:
> 
> New Radiator, Wild Bill's Serpentine with A/C, New Edelbrock Fuel Pump, New M&H Wiring Harnesses.... more and more to come.  Did I mention NO chrome?  :biggrin:
> *


Let me get that chrome alt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2009, 03:31 PM~12942343
> *My powder coater is shooting the new intake, billet pulleys, new water pump, etc... all black.
> 
> There should be a big difference soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the Micky D's theme going soon?

Also glad to see you still have it and making it much gooder :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 9 2009, 07:49 PM~12953606
> *Is the Micky D's theme going soon?
> 
> Also glad to see you still have it and making it much gooder :thumbsup:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## CHUCC

Cant wait to see the updates! :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 9 2009, 04:08 PM~12953774
> *Cant wait to see the updates!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 05:59 AM~5531511
> *Hey Goldie!
> ****** JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> 
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 05:59 AM~5531511
> *Hey Goldie!
> ****** JUST DONT KNOW...THAT BOOBIE IN THA PIC COST THAT ***** GOLDIE HIS LIFE. PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW. THE HOMIE GOT SHOT OVER THAT BOOBIE, HE WAS CAUGHT UP AT THE HOP WITH THAT BOOBIE AND THAT BOOBIE HAD A *****. THE ***** GOT JEALOUS AND PULLED THE TRIGGA. GOLDIE WAS ABOUT TO DEBUT HIS 1ST ALBUM TITLED "BOOBIE THUG". THIS ***** ALWAYS KEPT IT REAL WITH THE STEEL AND GOLD WHEELS. HE LOVED HIS G-BODY AND RODE IT DAILY, HE WAS EXPECTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS LRM SHOW THIS YEAR WITH INTENTIONS OF WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW AWARD. THIS ***** HAD HIGH HOPES AND DREAMS BUT AS YOU CAN SEE A SPARKLING BOOBIE LAID THAT ***** TO HIS FINAL REST. I HOPE HE LOVED THAT BREAST.
> 
> *


What language is this? Can I get a translation for a white guy from the midwest?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 10 2009, 08:18 AM~12960242
> *What language is this? Can I get a translation for a white guy from the midwest?
> *


A classic short story written by Seth Lacey.


----------



## downsouthplaya

is that a holley (maybe a 600) i see sitting on top of YOUR 350? You've finally come to your senses.....im proud of you


----------



## el amo

Im Glad Bettys Home,,where the heart is :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Feb 10 2009, 03:51 PM~12962984
> *is that a holley (maybe a 600) i see sitting on top of YOUR 350? You've finally come to your senses.....im proud of you
> *


That's a 650 and I certainly came to my senses by ripping that piece of shit off. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 10 2009, 04:29 PM~12963322
> *Im Glad Bettys Home,,where the heart is :biggrin:
> *


Me too. She just needs brought down to her knees and then she'll be welcomed back home. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 04:25 PM~12963881
> *Me too.  She just needs brought down to her knees and then she'll be welcomed back home.  :cheesy:
> *


Gaaa Damn! Show That Bissssh Whos The Man :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 05:25 PM~12963881
> *Me too.  She just needs brought down to her knees and then she'll be welcomed back home.  :cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 02:25 PM~12963881
> *Me too.  She just needs brought down to her knees and then she'll be welcomed back home.   :cheesy:
> *



Were you really starving that much for attention, that you had to fake the sale of 
Betty!?

Damnnnnn............ I could have PM 'ed my number and gave you a hug over the phone, home fries!


















:biggrin: J/K...... Im glad you got her back!


----------



## Loco 61

Whats Poppin Seth?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 13 2009, 12:14 AM~12988601
> *Were you really starving that much for attention, that you had to fake the sale of
> Betty!?
> 
> Damnnnnn............ I could have PM 'ed my number and gave you a hug over the phone, home fries!
> 
> :biggrin:  J/K...... Im glad you got her back!
> *


 :angry: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 12:20 AM~12988670
> *Whats Poppin Seth?
> *


I'm here about to get busy on this rag sometime this birthday weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12988693
> *:angry:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2009, 11:23 PM~12988709
> *I'm here about to get busy on this rag sometime this birthday weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


Will Happy Birthday Seth... Take Acouple Shots of Patron For Me... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2009, 03:25 PM~12963881
> *Me too.  She just needs brought down to her knees and then she'll be welcomed back home.  :cheesy:
> *


tail pipes grezzzy?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2009, 10:23 PM~12988709
> *I'm here about to get busy on this rag sometime this birthday weekend.  :biggrin:
> *








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 03:42 AM~12991001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dats A Funny Ass Dood :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:rofl:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 03:33 PM~12991589
> *Dats A Funny Ass Dood :roflmao:
> *


lol, he was pretty entertaining. I always get a kick out of the Chi accent of speech


----------



## MR.59

HOPE HE WINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 13 2009, 02:08 AM~12990019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Will Happy Birthday Seth... Take Acouple Shots of Patron For Me... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother. Will do.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Feb 13 2009, 03:16 AM~12990604
> *tail  pipes grezzzy?
> *


:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 02:08 AM~12990019
> *Will Happy Birthday Seth... Take Acouple Shots of Patron For Me... :biggrin:
> *


Bad night, real bad. :barf:

Nevertheless, I came up on some tunes for my Bday yesterday. Went shopping at the local Circuit City and walked out with some Fujitsu Ten Eclispe goods. 1 Pair of 6x9s, 1 pair of 6.5's, and a headunit. Still need to cop me an amp.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 01:23 PM~13008459
> *Bad night, real bad. :barf:
> 
> Nevertheless, I came up on some tunes for my Bday yesterday. Went shopping at the local Circuit City and walked out with some Fujitsu Ten Eclispe goods.  1 Pair of 6x9s, 1 pair of 6.5's, and a headunit.  Still need to cop me an amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hear you bro, I bought 2 12" kickers at circuit shitty for $99.


----------



## cheleo




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 15 2009, 01:53 PM~13008649
> *I hear you bro, I bought 2 12" kickers at circuit shitty for $99.
> *


I walked out under 2 bills for all that goodness, plus I copped some 6x9 boxes. :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 03:58 PM~13009602
> *I walked out under 2 bills for all that goodness, plus I copped some 6x9 boxes.  :cheesy:
> *


They're all closed down up here already.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 13 2009, 08:44 AM~12992216
> *lol, he was pretty entertaining. I always get a kick out of the Chi accent of speech
> *


 i guess...ive met people from indiana that sound like theyre from alabama and shit


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 04:42 AM~12991001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that shit is awesome.


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 11:58 AM~13009602
> *I walked out under 2 bills for all that goodness, plus I copped some 6x9 boxes.  :cheesy:
> *


You came up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 12:17 AM~13014505
> *You came up.  :biggrin:
> *


economic stimulus


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13035478
> *economic stimulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the flaming bill symobilzes the Global Depression we're on the brink of.


----------



## Skim

well thank bush for that. The bill is rising above my niccuh. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 12:23 PM~13008459
> *Bad night, real bad. :barf:
> 
> Nevertheless, I came up on some tunes for my Bday yesterday. Went shopping at the local Circuit City and walked out with some Fujitsu Ten Eclispe goods.  1 Pair of 6x9s, 1 pair of 6.5's, and a headunit.  Still need to cop me an amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2009, 01:57 AM~13035478
> *economic stimulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2009, 10:19 AM~13038354
> *well thank bush for that. The bill is  rising above my niccuh. :biggrin:
> *



I hope you're right, cause right now things are fucked.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2009, 12:57 AM~13035478
> *economic stimulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have got to be kiding me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 18 2009, 01:18 PM~13038829
> *I hope you're right, cause right now things are fucked.
> *


The media made the U.S. even worse, they amplify the current situation. Speaking of Amplification, I needs some power for the speakerboxxx. 

Should I go Alpine or stick with Eclipse? Any suggestions? I've always used Alpine, but considering Eclipse. :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 12:07 PM~13039274
> *The media made the U.S. even worse, they amplify the current situation.  Speaking of Amplification, I needs some power for the speakerboxxx.
> 
> Should I go Alpine or stick with Eclipse? Any suggestions?  I've always used Alpine, but considering Eclipse. :dunno:
> *


I agree. My company's stocks are the lowest I've ever seen them. 2 waves of cutbacks amongst other things kinda makes a person worry.

Umm, I'd say stick with Alpine. My buddy had a full Eclipse system that was real clean though.


----------



## MAAANDO

I got with Eric and bought some more sheet metal. Great hookup too. :thumbsup: Thanks brother! You are the effin man! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 18 2009, 03:21 PM~13039904
> *I agree. My company's stocks are the lowest I've ever seen them. 2 waves of cutbacks amongst other things kinda makes a person worry.
> 
> Umm, I'd say stick with Alpine. My buddy had a full Eclipse system that was real clean though.
> *


The MEDIA certainly places the "F" in Fear to the Americans. As for your suggestions, thanks, I'm curious to see the performance of what the Eclipse Amps are capable of doing. Nevertheless, Alpine is tried and trued with me.  



> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2009, 04:20 PM~13040323
> *I got with Eric and bought some more sheet metal. Great hookup too. :thumbsup: Thanks brother! You are the effin man! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 12:42 AM~12991001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Feb 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13046321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAJAJAJAJAJAKAKAKAKAGAGAGAGABABABABABA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THE ENDING WITH THE CHICKEN KILLED ME.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT FOR B.J.B


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 01:07 PM~13039274
> *The media made the U.S. even worse, they amplify the current situation.  Speaking of Amplification, I needs some power for the speakerboxxx.
> 
> Should I go Alpine or stick with Eclipse? Any suggestions?  I've always used Alpine, but considering Eclipse. :dunno:
> *


Is Alpine even any good anymore? I know I'm late on this...... but happy birthday!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13057899
> *Is Alpine even any good anymore? I know I'm late on this...... but happy birthday!
> *


I'm going with Eclipse. :biggrin: Thanks brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated. 

This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm: Chrome is out, _*BLACK*_ is in. 

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Black on Black.......SICKST5


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 09:41 AM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

lookin real good SEF.... :biggrin: Floors are all put in just have to finish up the welds and i move on to the trunk this weekend. :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 12:41 PM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 01:41 PM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F*&Ken Nice !


----------



## Guest

looks alright. I still like 60's better :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 PM~13101266
> *looks alright. I still like 60's better :uh:
> *


Dont Hate


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 11:41 AM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13101266
> *looks alright. I still like 60's better :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 11:16 AM~13106705
> *TTT
> *


Here.... This is what it will look like, but in black. :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

god damn


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13035478
> *economic stimulus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks more like jay-z than obama


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 01:00 PM~13107605
> *Here.... This is what it will look like, but in black.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is what mine is going to look like also.... :biggrin: Wassup brother? Engine is gonna look mean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 12:00 PM~13107605
> *Here.... This is what it will look like, but in black.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Feb 25 2009, 01:01 PM~13107617-->
> 
> 
> 
> god damn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 01:06 PM~13107650
> *That is what mine is going to look like also.... :biggrin: Wassup brother? Engine is gonna look mean! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wave: I hope so!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 01:06 PM~13107652
> *:nicoderm:  :wow:
> *


U like? :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL NICE SETH.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 25 2009, 08:56 PM~13111649
> *LOOKS REAL NICE SETH.
> *


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

hey whats up Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 26 2009, 11:19 AM~13117050
> *hey whats up Seth
> *


Whats going down Mike? :wave:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Same ol crap man. You're inspiring me to give my engine a makeover lol


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 06:25 PM~13110791
> *
> U like?  :cheesy:
> *


I Like.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2009, 11:00 AM~13107605
> *Here.... This is what it will look like, but in black.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

:roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 11:41 AM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Seth,


Do it the way you like it.....65 is not the most popular IMPALA...but guess what?


I like them.....I like the valve covers..those are cool! :biggrin: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 27 2009, 12:22 AM~13123881
> *Seth,
> Do it the way you like it.....65 is not the most popular IMPALA...but guess what?
> I like them.....I like the valve covers..those are cool! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


  Thank you sir. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I got my Alternator Shell back from the Powder Coater today, and reassembled it. :nicoderm:



















Dropping these pieces off Monday. :nicoderm:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13123881
> *Seth,
> Do it the way you like it.....65 is not the most popular IMPALA...but guess what?
> I like them.....I like the valve covers..those are cool! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


Looks Good Homie Got Some Taste!


----------



## downsouthplaya

you keeping the 350 stock or are you going to stroke it out?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 02:02 PM~13130621
> *Looks Good Homie Got Some Taste!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya+Feb 27 2009, 07:21 PM~13131311-->
> 
> 
> 
> you keeping the 350 stock or are you going to *smoke* it out?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 12:36 AM~13134274
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Thanks to my man da Pete-Sta, he came through with this California rear bumper. Also, Thanks to Dippinit who is handling the job of taking it to his local bumper shop where it will get straightened and rechromed.  MEND THAT MUTHAFUCKA!!


























Chaps88 and wired61 thanks for nothing.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2009, 01:30 PM~13137451
> *Thanks to my man da Pete-Sta, he came through with this California rear bumper.  Also, Thanks to Dippinit who is handling the job of taking it to his local bumper shop where it will get straightened and rechromed.    MEND THAT MUTHAFUCKA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaps88 and wired61 thanks for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good mayne! :biggrin: Hey gimme the number of your powdercoater..... I need to get a quote on my frame.... :biggrin: Text it to me or pm it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 28 2009, 02:52 PM~13138044
> *Looks good mayne! :biggrin: Hey gimme the number of your powdercoater..... I need to get a quote on my frame.... :biggrin: Text it to me or pm it.
> *


1-800-CALL-A-*****


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2009, 05:23 PM~13138891
> *1-800-CALL-A-*****
> *


I called that number and some guy in the white house answered.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 28 2009, 02:02 PM~13139090
> *I called that number and some guy in the white house answered.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX

like the air cleaner and vavle covers man! old school shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 28 2009, 11:05 PM~13140918
> *like the air cleaner and vavle covers man! old school shit.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

SWEET1


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 12:41 PM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. Glad to se you hooked Lonestar up with that for the 60


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 28 2009, 11:30 AM~13137451-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2009, 11:30 AM~13137451
> *Thanks to my man da Pete-Sta, he came through with this California rear bumper.  Also, Thanks to Dippinit who is handling the job of taking it to his local bumper shop where it will get straightened and rechromed.    MEND THAT MUTHAFUCKA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaps88 and wired61 thanks for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Feb 28 2009, 11:16 PM~13141009-->
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats new with the Ace rag? :wave: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 1 2009, 12:45 AM~13141658
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 01:21 AM~13141936
> *looks good. Glad to se you hooked Lonestar up with that for the 60
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Mar 1 2009, 02:24 AM~13142356
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

:0 :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 1 2009, 05:59 PM~13145851
> *:0  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

sup dude i went threw all 84 pages...lol (had plenty time on my hands) love the car. SEXY!! glad to see u ended up with my pumps.. i wanted them back the second i sold them to mando.. just to let u know they have brand new mazz. #9 in them hope to see it lifted homie and hope u dont sell it :biggrin: .


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 08:58 PM~13183136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2009, 09:30 AM~13137451
> *Thanks to my man da Pete-Sta, he came through with this California rear bumper.  Also, Thanks to Dippinit who is handling the job of taking it to his local bumper shop where it will get straightened and rechromed.    MEND THAT MUTHAFUCKA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaps88 and wired61 thanks for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to see you refer to Pete Sta as your man, what dod you give him for that "one piece"?? :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest

what you buy from D Cheez??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462878


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by hi3s'ssan+Mar 4 2009, 12:14 AM~13172243-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup dude i went threw all 84 pages...lol (had plenty time on my hands) love the car. SEXY!!  glad to see u ended up with my pumps.. i wanted them back the second i sold them to mando.. just to let u know they have brand new mazz. #9 in them hope to see it lifted homie and hope u dont sell it :biggrin: .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother, I'm going to put them to good use, I heard you originally owned these, and I appreciate the insight on the pumps, I haven't begun tearing them down yet. They are going to look just a little bit different by the time they're finished. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 09:58 PM~13183136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just nasty. :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 4 2009, 10:02 PM~13183174
> *:ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x61
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 4 2009, 10:39 PM~13183654
> *Good to see you refer to Pete Sta as your man, what dod you give him for that "one piece"??  :barf:  :barf:
> *


I gave him the signed pink slip to your 63, sorry but I needed that bumper bad, oh I guess I should of not said that since you'll have posession of the Cali Bumper this weekend. Thank you sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 4 2009, 10:45 PM~13183733
> *what you buy from D Cheez??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462878
> *


SONJA FOR LIFE
uffin:


----------



## Guest

I like 65s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 04:30 PM~13191926
> *I like 65s
> *


I like baby adels


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 12:31 PM~13191930
> *I like baby adels
> *


just do what makes you happy. I did. :uh: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

D-CHEESE is coming through with the FLEX-A-LITE 180 BLACK MAGIC PULLER.
Keep the Ace cooled down for them hot summer night cruises with top down. :nicoderm: 3000cfm









All Black radiator hoses.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 04:32 PM~13191940
> *just do what makes you happy. I did.  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The hate is strooooooooooong with that one. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ordered my U.S. Radiator 3 row desert cooler. :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 5 2009, 02:30 PM~13191926
> *I like 65s
> *


They don't know......


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

UPS just dropped off my brackets. :nicoderm:

PS pump brackets









Sanden 508 bracket (Passenger side)









Alternator bracketry (Driver's side)


















:nicoderm:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 27 2009, 03:46 PM~13130493
> *I got my Alternator Shell back from the Powder Coater today, and reassembled it. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only piece I don't like so far you could see the dents on it  everything else looks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13193431
> *only piece I don't like so far you could see the dents on it    everything else looks
> *


huh? :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13193456
> *huh? :uh:
> *


I don't know if it's the pic but look around the bolt area


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 5 2009, 07:16 PM~13193485
> *I don't know if it's the pic but look around the bolt area
> *


The bolt area was masked off since the Alternator is self exciting, and has to have a raw surface to ground. No dents though, she's a new one. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

I see :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 07:19 PM~13193521
> *The bolt area was masked off since the Alternator is self exciting, and has to have a raw surface to ground. No dents though, she's a new one.  :biggrin:
> *


Only new shit on Betty no old stuff here. :biggrin: Let em know Seff.


----------



## wired61

lookin good Seth :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 5 2009, 11:27 PM~13196085
> *lookin good Seth :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 5 2009, 11:27 PM~13196085
> *lookin good Seth :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's word. :nicoderm: Wet dream coming true. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got back from the Powder Coater this morning, murdered out. Sorry for the shitty ass Razr pics. Everything was coated in Black crinkle to match the valve covers and air cleaner with the exception of the water inlet which was coated in satin to match the intake. The Alternator pulley I am going to dust over in flat black paint, since the powdercoating thickness would of been to great to allow the nose cone cover to seat properly. Hence, the satin aluminum finish seen in the photos. The Sanden 508 compressor will be finished in semi-gloss to match the alternator, so everything should tie and blend together very smoothly. 

My alternator brackets & A/C brackets were dropped this morning to get treated in Satin. :cheesy: 


























I hope you all like it so far.
:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 11:34 AM~13200349
> *Just got back from the Powder Coater this morning, murdered out.  Sorry for the shitty ass Razr pics.  Everything was coated in Black crinkle to match the valve covers and air cleaner with the exception of the water inlet which was coated in satin to match the intake.  The Alternator pulley I am going to dust over in flat black paint, since the powdercoating thickness would of been to great to allow the nose cone cover to seat properly. Hence, the satin aluminum finish seen in the photos.  The Sanden 508 compressor will be finished in semi-gloss to match the alternator, so everything should tie and blend together very smoothly.
> 
> My alternator brackets & A/C brackets were dropped this morning to get treated in Satin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all like it so far.
> :nicoderm:
> *


:0 Slap em On... Cant Wait To See It All Together...


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 AM~13200349
> *Just got back from the Powder Coater this morning, murdered out.  Sorry for the shitty ass Razr pics.  Everything was coated in Black crinkle to match the valve covers and air cleaner with the exception of the water inlet which was coated in satin to match the intake.  The Alternator pulley I am going to dust over in flat black paint, since the powdercoating thickness would of been to great to allow the nose cone cover to seat properly. Hence, the satin aluminum finish seen in the photos.  The Sanden 508 compressor will be finished in semi-gloss to match the alternator, so everything should tie and blend together very smoothly.
> 
> My alternator brackets & A/C brackets were dropped this morning to get treated in Satin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all like it so far.
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 6 2009, 01:14 PM~13200695-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Slap em On... Cant Wait To See It All Together...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me I'm eager, but just got to wait for a few other parts to arrive and then it's on. :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Mar 6 2009, 01:14 PM~13200699
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 02:58 PM~13193272
> *Alternator bracketry (Driver's side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who makes that Alternator bracket?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 6 2009, 01:27 PM~13200815
> *Who makes that Alternator bracket?
> *


http://billshotrodcompany.com/17043/17169.html
 

That's the 1100 series. Can't beat the price on them either. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 AM~13200831
> *http://billshotrodcompany.com/17043/17169.html
> 
> 
> That's the 1100 series. Can't beat the price on them either.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 6 2009, 01:31 PM~13200856
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 12:34 PM~13200349
> *Just got back from the Powder Coater this morning, murdered out.  Sorry for the shitty ass Razr pics.  Everything was coated in Black crinkle to match the valve covers and air cleaner with the exception of the water inlet which was coated in satin to match the intake.  The Alternator pulley I am going to dust over in flat black paint, since the powdercoating thickness would of been to great to allow the nose cone cover to seat properly. Hence, the satin aluminum finish seen in the photos.  The Sanden 508 compressor will be finished in semi-gloss to match the alternator, so everything should tie and blend together very smoothly.
> 
> My alternator brackets & A/C brackets were dropped this morning to get treated in Satin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all like it so far.
> :nicoderm:
> *


Very nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2009, 05:19 PM~13202604
> *Very nice..... :thumbsup:
> *


Here's some better pics of the goods.... :biggrin: 

























Also, I received my Corvette Oil filler tube with pcv valve. This was a must since the 350 does not have a road draft tube, and the valve covers do not have the pcv hole or breather provisions. This will atleast eliminate the possibility of blowing the crankcase seals. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 10:34 AM~13200349
> *Just got back from the Powder Coater this morning, murdered out.  Sorry for the shitty ass Razr pics.  Everything was coated in Black crinkle to match the valve covers and air cleaner with the exception of the water inlet which was coated in satin to match the intake.  The Alternator pulley I am going to dust over in flat black paint, since the powdercoating thickness would of been to great to allow the nose cone cover to seat properly. Hence, the satin aluminum finish seen in the photos.  The Sanden 508 compressor will be finished in semi-gloss to match the alternator, so everything should tie and blend together very smoothly.
> 
> My alternator brackets & A/C brackets were dropped this morning to get treated in Satin.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all like it so far.
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 06:05 PM~13202922
> *Here's some better pics of the goods.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I received my Corvette Oil filler tube with pcv valve.  This was a must since the 350 does not have a road draft tube, and the valve covers do not have the pcv hole or breather provisions. This will atleast eliminate the possibility of blowing the crankcase seals.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are wrong for that Seth. You are killin em.


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 08:58 AM~11292355
> *A couple of random shots last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  perfect ride for perfect weather.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 02:05 PM~13202922
> *Here's some better pics of the goods.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I received my Corvette Oil filler tube with pcv valve.  This was a must since the 350 does not have a road draft tube, and the valve covers do not have the pcv hole or breather provisions. This will atleast eliminate the possibility of blowing the crankcase seals.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FiveNine619

looks good seth!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

GET TO WORK ...................


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2009, 12:53 PM~13192168
> *D-CHEESE is coming through with the FLEX-A-LITE 180 BLACK MAGIC PULLER.
> Keep the Ace cooled down for them hot summer night cruises with top down. :nicoderm: 3000cfm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black radiator hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3300 CFM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2009, 02:43 AM~13206873
> *GET TO WORK ...................
> *


Soon brother, soon. :biggrin: 

Just got my delivery from Krum, courtesy of Skim. 

Freshly Powder Coated Gloss Black Uppers, just need the lowers.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2009, 02:45 AM~13206885
> *3300 CFM
> *


Thanks *DICK* Tracy. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 7 2009, 10:53 AM~13208488
> *Thanks DICK Tracy.  :biggrin:
> *


did you get the pics i sent ya?


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2009, 12:20 AM~13213168
> *did you get the pics i sent ya?
> *


The pics from the Big 3? Yes I did Perry, and thanks, very nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Take the spotlights off and pc them too


























:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 9 2009, 09:47 AM~13222791
> *Take the spotlights off and pc them too
> :uh:
> *


Shut ya shit!
I GAVE YOU 6, NO, I GAVE YOU 7, SO THAT MAKES 35, MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU BUY THAT?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13223049
> *Shut ya shit!
> I GAVE YOU 6, NO, I GAVE YOU 7, SO THAT MAKES 35, MUTHAFUCKA CAN YOU BUY THAT?
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 9 2009, 11:46 AM~13223358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Waited three weeks for M&H wiring fabricators to come through with some new continuity for the Ace.  

- Foward Headlight Harness
- Internal Voltage Regulator Relay
- Engine Harness
- Accessory Wire Bulkhead to Starter


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 01:16 PM~13226090
> *Waited three weeks for M&H wiring fabricators to come through with some new continuity for the Ace.
> 
> - Foward Headlight Harness
> - Internal Voltage Regulated Relay
> - Engine Harness
> - Accessory Wire Bulkhead to Starter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

all these parts and no work, whats up with that?
lets see some of this on the ace :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Mar 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13228234
> *all these parts and no work, whats up with that?
> lets see some of this on the ace :biggrin:
> *


Havent you figured out that ballers buy parts and worry about putting them in at a later time. :dunno: Apparently, that is the point Seth is making. :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith

i bet he pays somebody to do it. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Mar 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13228234-->
> 
> 
> 
> all these parts and no work, whats up with that?
> lets see some of this on the ace :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just rounding up my goods right now, and when everything is accounted for, it's grind time. I want to cut down the amount of out of service time as much as possible. Betty like to strut her stuff on the Ave alot, so I don't want this to end up being a lengthy project. Ya dig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:34 PM~13229299
> *Havent you figured out that ballers buy parts and worry about putting them in at a later time. :dunno: Apparently, that is the point Seth is making. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trooper smith_@Mar 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13230003
> *i bet he pays somebody to do it. :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: Backyard Boogie


----------



## sucio138

how much for them aviators shiped to 954


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 04:16 PM~13226090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13235279
> *how much for them aviators shiped to 954
> *


$120 at Sunglass Hut. :nicoderm: Ya gots to have them when your a pilot of a ragtop ace. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

New Murdered out Flex Radiator Hose. :nicoderm:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:06 AM~13236348
> *$120 at Sunglass Hut. :nicoderm:  Ya gots to have them when your a pilot of a ragtop ace.  :biggrin:
> *


Or if you work for the highway patrol


----------



## wired61

Flo-Rida called, he wants his aviators back :cheesy:


----------



## rag61

im like this topic..


----------



## 155/80/13

just read the entire topic :thumbsup: cant wait to see it all done


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 02:06 PM~13237452
> *New Murdered out Flex Radiator Hose. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you leaving chrome or aluminum?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13246101
> *What are you leaving chrome or aluminum?
> *


Nathan.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2009, 04:16 PM~13226090
> *Waited three weeks for M&H wiring fabricators to come through with some new continuity for the Ace.
> 
> - Foward Headlight Harness
> - Internal Voltage Regulator Relay
> - Engine Harness
> - Accessory Wire Bulkhead to Starter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send me your old stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 10:18 AM~13246431
> *Send me your old stuff. :biggrin:
> *


Fo' Sale!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13246932
> *Fo' Sale!
> *


How much? Im bawlin on a budget. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 11 2009, 12:01 PM~13247275
> *How much? Im bawlin on a budget. :cheesy:
> *


Trade for an AUTOMATIC FIREWALL COLUMN SEAL. ERIC HAS THEM FOR $28 but I know you got one sitting there fresh in the bag. Let's deal. :cheesy:


----------



## wired61

pics of the old stuff u gonna sell


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 11 2009, 06:55 PM~13250950
> *pics of the old stuff u gonna sell
> *


everything that is coming off soon. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I went black in the engine bay as well. Black block, manifold, wheel wells, but added chrome here and there.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2009, 09:34 AM~13268278
> *I went black in the engine bay as well. Black block, manifold, wheel wells, but added chrome here and there.
> *


I vision mines coming out sorta like this.....
















:nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

No


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 13 2009, 10:29 AM~13268590
> *No
> *


fuck it then, splatter paint grey to match the trunk. I'll start all over just to please you baby. :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2009, 02:31 PM~13248672
> *Trade for an AUTOMATIC FIREWALL COLUMN SEAL. ERIC HAS THEM FOR $28 but I know you got one sitting there fresh in the bag.  Let's deal.  :cheesy:
> *


does he have billet ones with no grooves for that smooth look :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13268449
> *I vision mines coming out sorta like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


*IS THAT THE 64 FROM JAPAN ??*


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13268449
> *I vision mines coming out sorta like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Nice style. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 13 2009, 07:38 PM~13273678
> *does he have billet ones with no grooves for that smooth look  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not that one, I need the column seal on the engine side. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Mar 13 2009, 11:00 PM~13275264-->
> 
> 
> 
> *IS THAT THE 64 FROM JAPAN ??*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir. :nicoderm:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Mar 15 2009, 05:52 PM~13287341
> *Nice style.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sucio138

updates....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 AM~13293177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates....
> *


I was with my girl all weekend in Miami Beach, nothing to update. Still waiting on the New Radiator, more parts to come back from the powder coater and my painter to come through for some refinishing. :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

damn in Beach and u didnt see me cruising ripping road markers off ocean drive


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Mar 16 2009, 09:40 AM~13293191
> *damn in Beach and u didnt see me cruising ripping  road markers off ocean drive
> *


I can't say I did, but I was kicking one around all day while I was walking, so it must of been one of your victims. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13293743
> *I can't say I did, but I was kicking one around all day while I was walking, so it must of been one of your victims.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2009, 01:33 PM~13294648
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2009, 03:07 PM~13295542
> *
> *


Wut it do pimpin? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13298164
> *Wut it do pimpin? :biggrin: :wave:
> *


Chillin' chillin' :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Mar 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13305471-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 17 2009, 10:49 PM~13309904
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Picked up the last bit of groceries needed for this recipe today....

Reassembled.... :nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO

:0


----------



## DRUID

Nice car! I've always wanted a 61 convertible.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13318294-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out that patina on that rare ass 61 date coded 4 speed column collar in the background. :nicoderm:
> 
> You think I should dip the bolts in Satin Black?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRUID_@Mar 18 2009, 07:38 PM~13318317
> *Nice car! I've always wanted a 61 convertible.
> *


C'mon and break bread and get a piece of Betty's ass, I'm itching to get a FIVE-SEVEN RAG. :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 07:41 PM~13318338
> *Check out that patina on that rare ass 61 date coded 4 speed column collar in the background. :nicoderm:
> 
> You think I should dip the bolts in Satin Black?
> *


I saw that..... and :yes: dip em


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13319591
> *I saw that..... and :yes: dip em
> *


First I got to make sure the shit fits.... The Sanden 508 just got it's second coat of Gloss Black tonight, it's curing right now, pics manana. 

Let's see here, Satin Black, Gloss Black, and Crinkle Black.... lol. :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

The 508 Sanden turned out gangster, just installed the clutch cover, pics this evening. :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 01:28 PM~13325598
> *:biggrin:
> *


I just noticed I have the Alt. Fan blade on backwards. lol.


----------



## Huggies

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13325780
> *I just noticed I have the Alt. Fan blade on backwards. lol.
> *


That's even more "Gansta" :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13325780
> *I just noticed I have the Alt. Fan blade on backwards. lol.
> *


Maybe it will help cool the radiator that way. LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Mar 19 2009, 01:55 PM~13325920
> *That's even more "Gansta"  :biggrin:
> *


You forgot the "G". :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 19 2009, 02:00 PM~13325971
> *Maybe it will help cool the radiator that way.  LOL
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 12:44 PM~13325780
> *I just noticed I have the Alt. Fan blade on backwards. lol.
> *


just another way to say "fuck conformity"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13326496
> *just another way to say "fuck conformity"
> *


Call B, he's not feeling well, he's peeing from his ass and puking at the same time. :barf: :uh: 

Get well soon B, I know your painting that toilet right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 02:44 PM~13326890
> *Call B, he's not feeling well, he's peeing from his ass and puking at the same time.  :barf:  :uh:
> 
> Get well soon B, I know your painting that toilet right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i cant talk shit, i been sick too.


thank god i havent peed from my ass though. havent puked either.



damn, i feel better now...sucks for B though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I took this new polished out Sanden 508 Compressor and murdered it the fuck out. 

















Ensure proper fitment with the bracketry.

























 I'm on some homicide shit right now. :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOOKING GOOD THERE CAPTIAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 05:08 PM~13327745
> *LOOKING GOOD THERE CAPTIAN
> *


Trying to be like you when I grow up MR. BADDEST 67 IN THE WORLD. :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13319909
> *First I got to make sure the shit fits.... The Sanden 508 just got it's second coat of Gloss Black tonight, it's curing right now, pics manana.
> 
> Let's see here, Satin Black, Gloss Black, and Crinkle Black.... lol. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn white boy..... them pics gave me a chubby.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2009, 06:41 PM~13328633
> *Damn white boy..... them pics gave me a chubby.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2009, 02:41 PM~13328633
> *Damn white boy..... them pics gave me a chubby.... :biggrin:
> *


T.M.I. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 03:58 PM~13327634
> *I took this new polished out Sanden 508 Compressor and murdered it the fuck out.
> 
> *


rebellion


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13328950
> *T.M.I. :uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13328950-->
> 
> 
> 
> T.M.I. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13329171
> *rebellion
> *


:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

what up seth ....?///


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 19 2009, 11:44 AM~13326890-->
> 
> 
> 
> Call B, he's not feeling well, he's peeing from his ass and puking at the same time.  :barf:  :uh:
> 
> Get well soon B, I know your painting that toilet right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13326980
> *i cant talk shit, i been sick too.
> thank god i havent peed from my ass though. havent puked either.
> damn, i feel better now...sucks for B though.
> *



Ok, I'm back online. Couped up here in a hotel in Vegas. Don't ever eat at Wendy's :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest

Looks Good Cant wait to roll in it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13332991
> *Looks Good Cant wait to roll in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna make a pitstop in NC on the way to FL?



i promise i will be nice. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 20 2009, 12:42 AM~13332889-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up seth ....?///
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just got finished..... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2009, 12:44 AM~13332911
> *Ok, I'm back online. Couped up here in a hotel in Vegas. Don't ever eat at Wendy's :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13333198
> *you gonna make a pitstop in NC on the way to FL?
> i promise i will be nice. :angry:
> *



Only if you make some sweet tea :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 09:03 PM~13333248
> *Just got finished..... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


doin what ? :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2009, 01:55 AM~13333973
> *doin what ? :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## Skim

mothafucka was all up in dem guts


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13334064
> *mothafucka was all up in dem guts
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13333261
> *Only if you make some sweet tea :biggrin:
> *


i will, but i dont drink it anymore, but i guess i could make an exception.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2009, 09:18 AM~13334912
> *i will, but i dont drink it anymore, but i guess i could make an exception.
> *


I love u hommie plus we sell wire whell acc


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 08:47 AM~13335046
> *I love u hommie plus we sell wire whell acc
> *


 :ugh: :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2009, 09:48 AM~13335050
> *:ugh:  :wow:
> *


Get your ass down here, and put in some work on Betty.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13334064
> *mothafucka was all up in dem guts
> *



lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 20 2009, 02:06 AM~13334064-->
> 
> 
> 
> mothafucka was all up in dem guts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@Mar 20 2009, 10:36 AM~13335298
> *lol
> *






uffin: Can't fuck wit Keita Rock....last verse.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ready to mash out in Betty.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 12:10 PM~13337640
> *Ready to mash out in Betty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Seth is in Sweet Love, so we prolly wont see too much more of Betty :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2009, 06:23 PM~13354861
> *Seth is in Sweet Love, so we prolly wont see too much more of Betty :uh:
> *


  :buttkick: :420:


----------



## 1229

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> *This post has been edited by DIPPINIT: Today, 12:15 AM*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 20 2009, 12:50 AM~13332991-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good Cant wait to roll in it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise brother. :yes: EQ packs are going to be screaming.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 23 2009, 02:56 PM~13362729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


Whatchutalkumboutwillis?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BRANDNEW U.S. RADIATOR 3 ROW ARRIVED...... After 3 weeks,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh: man those pics suck.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:44 AM~13384003
> *:uh: man those pics suck.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

But the parts collection is looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got off the phone with my painter, he's picking up my wells and rad support this saturday for some color treatment, so just a little longer before it's overhaul time! :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13384080
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> But the parts collection is looking good!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother, I'll be happy when all the goodies come together under that hood! I'm tired of the collecting, I want to make it show!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just picked up a brandnew "red top" optima for the engine compartment. uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13097618
> *Just got back from the powder coater, I dropped off my pulleys, water inlet, oil filler tube, plus some other goods and picked up my new Edelbrock intake manifold freshly coated.
> 
> This is what I'm working with, just to give you all a taste, something a little different. :nicoderm:  Chrome is out, BLACK is in.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

the engine is gonna be really nice.


----------



## wired61

lookin good Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Mar 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13388385-->
> 
> 
> 
> the engine is gonna be really nice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping the same! Thanks brother!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Mar 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13390896
> *lookin good Seth
> *


Thanks Mo! :wave: What's new with the Ace?


----------



## Guest

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2009, 12:02 AM~13391572
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Don't give me that shit.


----------



## RawSixOneSS

looking real good homie a+ uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:38 AM~13391960
> *looking real good homie a+  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks brother.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:56 AM~13384112
> *Thanks brother, I'll be happy when all the goodies come together under that hood! I'm tired of the collecting, I want to make it show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I hear that....it is fun getting the UPS delivery and all....but looking at the collection of parts just makes me want to get them on the car! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 26 2009, 10:19 AM~13394599
> *Man I hear that....it is fun getting the UPS delivery and all....but looking at the collection of parts just makes me want to get them on the car!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 27 2009, 12:25 AM~13402682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


This for them hatin' azz Fa Sho' Ridaz, it's a Daygo thang.
fRxRpJSu-gg&feature=related


----------



## FiveNine619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13387665
> *Just picked up a brandnew "red top" optima for the engine compartment. uffin: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's the battery's for the trunk?


----------



## lowriders2choppers

baller.......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

that blacc looks good


----------



## MAAANDO

Im almost ready for the frame off.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Mar 29 2009, 08:19 PM~13424888-->
> 
> 
> 
> baller.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 29 2009, 10:12 PM~13425861
> * that blacc looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2009, 10:16 PM~13425910
> *Im almost ready for the frame off.
> *


Mikey is waiting for the delivery of the frame to handle that biz.....









:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Mar 29 2009, 07:39 PM~13424614
> *where's the battery's for the trunk?
> *


Waiting on you fool! I never did receive a Xmas or Bday gift from you. :uh: :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 30 2009, 01:31 PM~13431733
> *:wave:
> *


:h5: Sup cracka?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I need a vacation, so I can work on "Betty". :nicoderm: Rounding up the crew of homies to get this shit done. :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2009, 02:55 PM~13444145
> *I need a vacation, so I can work on "Betty". :nicoderm:  Rounding up the crew of homies to get this shit done. :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *


hno:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 09:12 AM~13430401
> *Waiting on you fool! I never did receive a Xmas or Bday gift from you.  :uh:  :angry:
> *


I got you the same thing you got me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 31 2009, 04:21 PM~13444834-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hater Hurta, some call it murder when you open up that hood and see something that good.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT6DEUCE_@Mar 31 2009, 05:36 PM~13445446
> *I got you the same thing you got me :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 1 2009, 07:07 AM~13451851
> *Hater Hurta, some call it murder when you open up that hood and see something that good.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 1 2009, 12:47 PM~13453439
> *:0
> *


:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BUMP FOR THURSDAY'S CAR WASH.....


----------



## specspec

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 03:43 PM~13468203
> *BUMP FOR THURSDAY'S CAR WASH.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## certified g




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:43 PM~13468203
> *BUMP FOR THURSDAY'S CAR WASH.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nice and all but where are the pics of the teardown?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Rename it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2009, 01:55 PM~13444145
> *I need a vacation, so I can work on "Betty". :nicoderm:  Rounding up the crew of homies to get this shit done. :h5: :h5: :h5:
> *


x2 Will work for vacation.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by specspec+Apr 2 2009, 10:32 PM~13469314-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by certified [email protected] 2 2009, 11:36 PM~13470251
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 07:01 AM~13473147
> *This is nice and all but where are the pics of the teardown?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2009, 09:40 AM~13473466
> *Rename it
> *


Suggestions?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 3 2009, 10:39 AM~13473815
> *x2 Will work for vacation.
> *


I've been off from work for the last couple of days since surgery. Wisdom teeth got yanked out, so it's been nice to do little things around the house and getting little stuff done for the overhaul. I got the the module for the Black Magic fan wired and mounted, still trying to configure the the bracketry for the installation to the US Radiator. I mocked up the Radiator to the support and shroud, it's gonna look great. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 29 2009, 05:19 PM~13424888
> *baller.......
> *


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 08:40 AM~13473838
> *
> 
> :0
> Suggestions?
> *


LOL......don't leave that open.

Whenever I see Betty I think of that ole lady driving it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Apr 3 2009, 11:26 AM~13474194-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: You is the baller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 12:28 PM~13474661
> *  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Apr 3 2009, 12:41 PM~13474780
> *LOL......don't leave that open.
> 
> Whenever I see Betty I think of that ole lady driving it
> *


lol

Picked up a PCV valve today and added a little paint to tone her down for the theme. Installed a few brass plugs and a vac line for my power brakes. I just pulled the carb off for some murder treatment as well.. Pics will be up within a few minutes. :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:nicoderm:

100% better.....


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 04:18 PM~13476436
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 100% better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the stuff Wet Dreams are made of. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 3 2009, 05:03 PM~13476759
> *Thats the stuff Wet Dreams are made of. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 09:45 AM~13473871
> *I've been off from work for the last couple of days since surgery. Wisdom teeth got yanked out
> *



that sucks, i had to go through that not too long ago.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 01:18 PM~13476436
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 100% better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Apr 4 2009, 02:45 PM~13482956-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks, i had to go through that not too long ago.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tpimuncie_@Apr 4 2009, 02:57 PM~13482999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother, your Ace is looking good! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 02:18 PM~13476436
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 100% better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## specspec

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

what ya think you fuckin canadian


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:yes:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2009, 05:53 PM~13498521
> *:yes:
> *


Sup MENG? :wave: 

"I"m Ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:37 PM~13500732
> *:0
> *


R you ready Skim?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 6 2009, 08:35 PM~13500034
> *Sup MENG? :wave:
> 
> "I"m Ready..... :biggrin:
> *


  



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2009, 09:37 PM~13500732
> *:0
> *


 :uh: 
Shit or get off the pot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Brian my painter is getting down on the Rad Support, Wells, and Valences. Color should be on these guys this weekend.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13527161
> *Brian my painter is getting down on the Rad Support, Wells, and Valences. Color should be on these guys this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



coming along


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

woohoo


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Apr 9 2009, 02:18 PM~13528450
> *woohoo
> *


Countdown..... :yes:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 9 2009, 04:32 PM~13529564
> *Countdown..... :yes:
> *


looking damm good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 9 2009, 04:38 PM~13529617
> *looking damm good
> *


Thanks homie. She's gonna look a whole lot better real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 6 2009, 04:52 PM~13497839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think you fuckin canadian
> *


I'm ready for delivery anytime, and tomkat said he'll trade straight up for Problemadic.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Here's what I am working with this morning, just a little update and upgrade... Fully rebuilt 1961 Moraine Delco Power Brake Booster with Master Cylinder and Vacuum Tank courtesy of "Booster" Dewey in Portland, Oregon. I just finished laying down the last coat of gloss _black_ on the booster. The brackets & master cylinder are finished in a satin black. Time to add a little power in Betty's braking. :biggrin: Murdered out. :nicoderm:


----------



## SoTexCustomz




----------



## big C

Anything in the mail


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Concept FTW!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 12:14 PM~13546109
> *Here's what I am working with this morning, just a little update and upgrade... Fully rebuilt 1961 Moraine Delco Power Brake Booster with Master Cylinder and Vacuum Tank courtesy of "Booster" Dewey in Portland, Oregon.  I just finished laying down the last coat of gloss black on the booster. The brackets & master cylinder are finished in a satin black.  Time to add a little power in Betty's braking.  :biggrin:  Murdered out. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 12:14 PM~13546109
> *Here's what I am working with this morning, just a little update and upgrade... Fully rebuilt 1961 Moraine Delco Power Brake Booster with Master Cylinder and Vacuum Tank courtesy of "Booster" Dewey in Portland, Oregon.  I just finished laying down the last coat of gloss black on the booster. The brackets & master cylinder are finished in a satin black.  Time to add a little power in Betty's braking.  :biggrin:  Murdered out. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gloss black looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C+Apr 11 2009, 11:20 PM~13549759-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anything in the mail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite yet! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 13 2009, 09:14 AM~13559421
> *Concept FTW!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 13 2009, 11:22 AM~13559971
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Good talking last night Tommy!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Apr 13 2009, 08:59 PM~13565167
> *gloss black looks good
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

_*Day 1*_ of the engine makeover..... 

Up to the Museum to use the lift to cut and remove all of the exhaust from the Ace. Also, I started tearing down the engine, Ramhorns, intake, carb, waterpump, radiator, shroud, fan, distributor, etc.


















I plan to remove the entire front clip sometime this week.


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking good there buddy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13616462
> *looking good there buddy
> *


What's up Rich? Did my buddy Max give you a call on them headers? 

You know this project couldn't of been possible without you being mentioned. Thanks to all the new engine parts. :biggrin: 

Anyways, my wheel wells and radiator support are getting clear coated right now as we speak, so only a couple days til they come home.


----------



## DUVAL

CONGRATS ON THE FAMILY "I" :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 11:14 AM~13546109
> *Here's what I am working with this morning, just a little update and upgrade... Fully rebuilt 1961 Moraine Delco Power Brake Booster with Master Cylinder and Vacuum Tank courtesy of "Booster" Dewey in Portland, Oregon.  I just finished laying down the last coat of gloss black on the booster. The brackets & master cylinder are finished in a satin black.  Time to add a little power in Betty's braking.  :biggrin:  Murdered out. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rattle can?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 18 2009, 11:44 PM~13618354
> *rattle can?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 06:59 AM~13620317
> *:0
> *


***** aint you got something to do


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 19 2009, 11:14 AM~13620615
> ****** aint you got something to do
> *


Yup... _*Day 2*_, New Water Pump all painted up, removed Betty's hood today as well. Grille guard, wiring, most bolts are off and almost ready for removal of the front clip. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2009, 05:49 PM~13616448
> *Day 1 of the engine makeover.....
> 
> Up to the Museum to use the lift to cut and remove all of the exhaust from the Ace.  Also, I started tearing down the engine, Ramhorns, intake, carb, waterpump, radiator, shroud, fan, distributor, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to remove the entire front clip sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it done now?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2009, 05:41 PM~13622991
> *Is it done now?
> *












Yup, and totally street worthy. :uh:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 06:35 PM~13623984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and totally street worthy. :uh:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

looks like a bitch wit no ass.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2009, 11:14 AM~13546109
> *Here's what I am working with this morning, just a little update and upgrade... Fully rebuilt 1961 Moraine Delco Power Brake Booster with Master Cylinder and Vacuum Tank courtesy of "Booster" Dewey in Portland, Oregon.  I just finished laying down the last coat of gloss black on the booster. The brackets & master cylinder are finished in a satin black.  Time to add a little power in Betty's braking.  :biggrin:  Murdered out. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


details


----------



## deesta

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13623984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and totally street worthy. :uh:
> *


What are you doing with your old chrome stuff?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2009, 07:07 AM~13639966
> *What are you doing with your old chrome stuff?
> *


Making it black.... :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

guess I can buy the carb now, PM me email to paypal and the LIL LEO/HOMIE discount price


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Apr 21 2009, 07:07 AM~13639966-->
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing with your old chrome stuff?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoe Sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 07:42 AM~13640015
> *Making it black.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoe Sale!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-downsouthplaya_@Apr 21 2009, 10:47 AM~13640811
> *guess I can buy the carb now, PM me email to paypal and the LIL LEO/HOMIE discount price
> *


Yup $80 shipped. paypal [email protected]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2009, 04:08 AM~13639685
> *looks like a bitch wit no ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

These godamn specialty bolts. :angry:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13644756
> *These godamn specialty bolts. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what they go on?

windows?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 21 2009, 06:20 PM~13645353
> *what they go on?
> 
> windows?
> *


P/S pump


----------



## deesta

Baller :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2009, 04:31 PM~13644756
> *These godamn specialty bolts. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are neat. probably worth a good chunk though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by deesta+Apr 22 2009, 02:58 AM~13651748-->
> 
> 
> 
> Baller :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ball of wax, one man job thus far, and it's been tedious work. :angry: However, I'm taking this Thursday and Friday off from work to keep this shit moving like an intersection. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-benz88_@Apr 22 2009, 03:37 AM~13652015
> *those are neat. probably worth a good chunk though.
> *


$6.95 special order through GM, the shipping was like $11.00. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It's like Santa Claus came to my house today.
:cheesy: 
I already started bolting goods down. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 22 2009, 09:42 PM~13662461
> *It's like Santa Claus came to my house today.
> :cheesy:
> I already started bolting goods down.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice bro 

the details in this car are killn em


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 23 2009, 02:06 AM~13663397
> *fucking nice bro
> 
> the details in this car are killn em
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 09:23 AM~13664647
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Taking a little lunch break from the Ace, I was eager to bolt down the new Battery tray which just got dropped off from UPS along with some other little b.s. such as clips and rubber bumpers.


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2009, 08:38 AM~13665545
> *Taking a little lunch break from the Ace, I was eager to bolt down the new Battery tray which just got dropped off from UPS along with some other little b.s. such as clips and rubber bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking real good Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

very nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 09:18 AM~13665880
> *very nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN+Apr 23 2009, 11:55 AM~13665684-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good Homie.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13665880
> *very nice homie :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 05:14 PM~13668645
> *X2
> *



Thanks Fellas! I'm busting ass right now, front clip is now off, time to grind. Motor is all masked off and almost ready for paint. uffin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin good white boy. Im gonna be up around your way tomorrow. Id like to take a look at betty.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13668728
> *Thanks Fellas! I'm busting ass right now, front clip is now off, time to grind. Motor is all masked off and almost ready for paint.  uffin:
> *


  bull shit


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice nice nice :biggrin: i need to get a rag too :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 23 2009, 06:35 PM~13669375-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good white boy. Im gonna be up around your way tomorrow. Id like to take a look at betty.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me, I might not be around since i've got some errands to run for Betty.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Apr 23 2009, 07:05 PM~13669670
> * bull shit
> *


I haven't forgot about you, but I got that work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Apr 23 2009, 07:42 PM~13670039
> *nice nice nice :biggrin:  i need to get a rag too :yes:
> *


Thanks brother. :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge

Nice work fuck face.Shits clean.


----------



## big C

> Call me, I might not be around since i've got some errands to run for Betty.
> I haven't forgot about you, but I got that work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo :biggrin: hell yea fool


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 19 2009, 05:35 PM~13623984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and totally street worthy. :uh:
> *


looks like someone punched her in the eye and stole her grille guard :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2009, 09:50 PM~13671332
> *looks like someone punched her in the eye and stole her grille guard :0
> *


she's faceless


----------



## Guest

One Man Shop :uh: 

Looks Good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13671498
> *One Man Shop :uh:
> 
> Looks Good :biggrin:
> *


New seals and freshly painted well installed on the passenger side. :biggrin: 










I'm fucking beat... One man show continues tomorrow. :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13663397
> *fucking nice bro
> 
> the details in this car are killn em
> *


seth don't play ....I thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2009, 01:31 PM~13644756
> *These godamn specialty bolts. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i told you thats what you needed :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2009, 07:59 PM~13672869
> *New seals and freshly painted well installed on the passenger side.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucking beat... One man show continues tomorrow.  :uh:
> *



WTF, is that a Christmas Tree??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13673271
> *i told you thats what you needed  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13673822
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 22 2009, 06:15 AM~13652637
> *Ball of wax, one man job thus far, and it's been tedious work.  :angry:  However, I'm taking this Thursday and Friday off from work to keep this shit moving like an intersection.  :biggrin:
> *


Heard that, Atleast u grind'n get'n the job done.......The one looks good!! Is betty gonna make the mag like cupid :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13673256
> *seth don't play ....I thought you knew  :biggrin:
> *


lol i do now lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Apr 24 2009, 01:30 AM~13673810-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, is that a Christmas Tree??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-deesta_@Apr 24 2009, 03:29 AM~13674693
> *Heard that, Atleast u grind'n get'n the job done.......The one looks good!! Is betty gonna make the mag like cupid :0  :biggrin:
> *


FO' SHO! Thanks brother, I don't know, I think Street Customs went out of biz. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13672869
> *New seals and freshly painted well installed on the passenger side.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fucking beat... One man show continues tomorrow.  :uh:
> *


Take down your Christmas tree and get painting.............Everything looks nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 11:14 AM~13676239
> *Take down your Christmas tree and get painting.............Everything looks nice.
> *


That stays up year round... :biggrin: 187 in progress, somebody call the first 48.


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 07:11 AM~13675457
> *:cheesy:
> FO' SHO! Thanks brother, I don't know, I think Street Customs went out of biz.  :biggrin:
> *


Ha haaaa there's other mag's out there :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

Updates??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 24 2009, 12:58 PM~13677217
> *Updates??
> *


Let's see 4 interuptions today! :uh: I've got to get back to work, Brian my painter is only a few minutes away to do a little work to the firewall and add some color. :biggrin: 


She's coming together slowly though! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

DANG LOOKING GOOOOOD.............


----------



## XLowLifeX

looks sick man. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61

lookin good Seth!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13680216-->
> 
> 
> 
> DANG  LOOKING  GOOOOOD.............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13680960
> *looks sick man.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:29 PM~13680966
> *  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wired61_@Apr 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13681339
> *lookin good Seth!!
> *



Thanks fellas.

My painter just wrapped up, firewall cleaned up very nicely.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie

THAT SHIT IS DAMN CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13681661
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> My painter just wrapped up, firewall cleaned up very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly shit Seth your painter is in hyperdrive in the second pic. Looks awsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 06:08 PM~13681683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



lovin that bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Apr 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13681705-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT IS DAMN CLEAN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13681706
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 24 2009, 09:38 PM~13681886
> *Holly shit Seth your painter is in hyperdrive in the second pic. Looks awsome. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. We were most definitely on some hill billy shit, he had the 50 gallon compressor in the back of his F150 parked about 6' away from the garage opening, and it was on with his new Sata gun. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-andrewlister_@Apr 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13681930
> *lovin that bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 02:43 PM~13680122
> *Let's see 4 interuptions today! :uh:  I've got to get back to work, Brian my painter is only a few minutes away to do a little work to the firewall and add some color.  :biggrin:
> She's coming together slowly though!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 24 2009, 10:19 PM~13682199
> *looks good.....
> *


Thanks Juan.  

Did you order them? :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

Hey Focker.... Ive been calling you all day!!! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 24 2009, 10:33 PM~13682332
> *Hey Focker.... Ive been calling you all day!!! :angry:
> *


Well, you know where I've been. Don't worry I have about 12 others who called and no answer. I'm on the grind, and now I'm off to bed for the same shit tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 24 2009, 10:44 PM~13682415
> *Well, you know where I've been. Don't worry I have about 12 others who called and no answer.  I'm on the grind, and now I'm off to bed for the same shit tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be on the grind this weekend too man. Wassup with the Shirts?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.


----------



## Royalty

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 12:42 PM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I likes it a lot, the engine reminds me of a stealth bomber or something.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 10:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit is sick!!!.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 25 2009, 03:00 PM~13686551
> *:0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Power Steering pump installed, along with the belts. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 10:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: I likes


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 25 2009, 11:42 AM~13685815-->
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 07:03 PM~13688059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Steering pump installed, along with the belts.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Impslap

Gotdamn, Seth!!! That bitch is coming out BADASS!!! I'm loving the "fuck chrome" look.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 25 2009, 06:34 PM~13688589
> *Gotdamn, Seth!!! That bitch is coming out BADASS!!! I'm loving the "fuck chrome" look.
> *


x2


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 11:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 26 2009, 05:45 AM~13692073
> *Badass!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

so clene


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 05:03 PM~13688059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Steering pump installed, along with the belts.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 08:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
lookin good seth..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Well, it just over one week from the initial teardown, I was expecting to be finished today. However, interuptions and out of town guests kept me from really hitting hard on the car this weekend. Nevertheless, I am determined to get her reassembled this coming week. 

About the only thing I accomplished today was stripping/refinishing and installing the heater box/blower motor, and the wiper motor.


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin real nice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Apr 25 2009, 09:34 PM~13688589
> *Gotdamn, Seth!!! That bitch is coming out BADASS!!! I'm loving the "fuck chrome" look.
> *


:wave: You still have the oppurtunity when she's finished, I'm really itching to get a 5-7 rag.  




> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 25 2009, 10:14 PM~13688853-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 26 2009, 09:45 AM~13692073
> *Badass!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 12:14 PM~13692554
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 06:29 PM~13694533
> *:0
> lookin good seth..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fernie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Apr 26 2009, 06:39 PM~13694612
> *Lookin real nice bro! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## KERRBSS

call the medic, bettys sick dood


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is a better one brother.... Atleast "I" think it.


----------



## Skim

quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Apr 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13688059]

















Power Steering pump installed, along with the belts. 

:biggrin:
[/quote]

Damn Seth you really out did yourself. That all satin black is bad as fuck. Murdered Out :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 04:38 PM~13694604
> *Well, it just over one week from the initial teardown, I was expecting to be finished today.  However, interuptions and out of town guests kept me from really hitting hard on the car this weekend.  Nevertheless, I am determined to get her reassembled this coming week.
> 
> About the only thing I accomplished today was stripping/refinishing and installing the heater box/blower motor, and the wiper motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like when I be calling a ninja!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 03:38 PM~13694604
> *Well, it just over one week from the initial teardown, I was expecting to be finished today.  However, interuptions and out of town guests kept me from really hitting hard on the car this weekend.  Nevertheless, I am determined to get her reassembled this coming week.
> 
> About the only thing I accomplished today was stripping/refinishing and installing the heater box/blower motor, and the wiper motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2009, 11:14 AM~13692554
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> quote=SIXONEFORLIFE,Apr 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13688059]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Steering pump installed, along with the belts.
> 
> :biggrin:


Damn Seth you really out did yourself. That all satin black is bad as fuck. Murdered Out :0
[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I like how you used allen head bolts on your heater core cover. 

:thumbsup: to attention to DETAIL


----------



## CHUCC

:0 VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 02:38 PM~13694604
> *Well, it just over one week from the initial teardown, I was expecting to be finished today.  However, interuptions and out of town guests kept me from really hitting hard on the car this weekend.  Nevertheless, I am determined to get her reassembled this coming week.
> 
> About the only thing I accomplished today was stripping/refinishing and installing the heater box/blower motor, and the wiper motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 PM~13701630
> *looks good man
> *


Thanks brother. :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

WOW last I looked it was sold! Lookin good Seth!


----------



## sucio138




----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 27 2009, 03:07 AM~13700330
> *:wave:
> *



what up Tom :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

looking good seth...i like.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13709529
> *looking good seth...i like.......
> *


Thanks Johnny! :biggrin: 

Whats good up in your hood? :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man....I wasn't sure how that was going to turn out all black...and thoguht it might be kind of boring, but your vision worked out! Looks dam sexy! That is a sweet build up man....much credit for following through with it! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Apr 28 2009, 09:39 AM~13713371-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 09:42 AM~13713393
> *Man....I wasn't sure how that was going to turn out all black...and thoguht it might be kind of boring, but your vision worked out! Looks dam sexy! That is a sweet build up man....much credit for following through with it!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


I greatly appreciate the kind words, it really didn't settle in until sunday, I was certainly impressed with the progress and my vision. But just wait, its not over yet, wait until the metal gets back on. :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 06:48 AM~13713424
> *
> I greatly appreciate the kind words, it really didn't settle in until sunday, I was certainly impressed with the progress and my vision. But just wait, its not over yet, wait until the metal gets back on.  :biggrin: :nicoderm:
> *


I am sure it will set off the red really nice! It definitely came out bad a$$! I thoguht this idea might be kind of a flop......but really impressed with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Betty AKA Black Dhalia :dunno:


----------



## XLowLifeX

damn thats gonna be a bitch to keep clean!! looks nice murdered out though. :biggrin:


----------



## cantgetenuf

what size engine is that????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Apr 28 2009, 01:50 PM~13715624-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats gonna be a bitch to keep clean!!    looks nice murdered out though. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALOT EASIER TO KEEP CLEAN THAN BULLSHIT CHROME OR POLISHED ALUMINUM!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS MESSAGE HAS BEEN BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE ANTI-CHROME COALITION. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cantgetenuf_@Apr 28 2009, 01:52 PM~13715655
> *what size engine is that????
> *


That's a Big Block Blown 572 with a Hemi Herring sized crank, side draft carbureted webers, and 150 shot of NOS with Greddy exhaust. 





































:uh: 




5.7 sbc 350 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 12:31 PM~13716796
> *:
> That's a Big Block Blown 572 with a Hemi Herring sized crank, side draft carbureted webers, and 150 shot of NOS with Greddy exhaust.
> :uh:
> 5.7 sbc 350  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to guess a 4 cylinder! :biggrin: 

J/k. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Betty is not a good name


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 28 2009, 03:40 PM~13716919
> *Betty is not a good name
> *


_*Murderous One*_


----------



## vouges17

> _*Murderous One*_
> [/quote
> 
> :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _*Murderous One*_





> _*Murderous One*_
> [/quote
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere........
Click to expand...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 01:47 PM~13716971
> *Murderous One
> *


"Evil Within".... She's all pretty from the outside but you open her bonnet and there's black'd out


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 09:35 AM~13713719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Klean


----------



## xavierthexman

This car looked bad ass before but now.......DAMMMMMMM! And it's not even done yet.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2009, 04:38 PM~13694604
> *About the only thing I accomplished today was stripping/refinishing and installing the heater box/blower motor, and the wiper motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking badass :thumbsup:

A question though why did you not go for a dual master cylinder?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 PM~13719558
> *Looking badass :thumbsup:
> 
> A question though why did you not go for a dual master cylinder?
> *


Cuz hes tryin to be as erriginal as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 12:42 PM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks really really good!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 06:33 AM~13713346
> *Thanks Johnny!  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats good up in your hood? :wave:
> *


same old thangs.... been working on my project....ready to get it done.i like the style u going with on the 61.... gonna start something..... :0


----------



## lone star

i dont see any cylinders.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 06:22 PM~13721162
> *i dont see any cylinders.
> *


You can't have cylinders with air bags !


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2009, 07:41 PM~13721420
> *You can't have cylinders with air bags !
> *


he knows better....


----------



## Hialeah56

murdered out betty :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 07:57 PM~13721695
> *he knows better....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 06:57 PM~13721695
> *he knows better....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 28 2009, 04:34 PM~13717426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 28 2009, 06:57 PM~13718883
> *Klean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 07:13 PM~13719100
> *This car looked bad ass before but now.......DAMMMMMMM! And it's not even done yet.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Xman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 28 2009, 07:55 PM~13719558
> *Looking badass :thumbsup:
> 
> A question though why did you not go for a dual master cylinder?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keeps real on that OG equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a [email protected] 28 2009, 08:36 PM~13720016
> *:0 looks really really good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:03 PM~13720917
> *same old thangs....    been working on my project....ready to get it done.i like the style u going with on the 61.... gonna start something..... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't take all the credit, I kind took this idea from the Japanese who built that beautiful 64 hardtop a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 28 2009, 10:22 PM~13721162
> *i dont see any cylinders.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. Don't trip though, one project at a time, cutting will be scheduled sometime this summer. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hialeah56_@Apr 28 2009, 11:02 PM~13721782
> *murdered out betty  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

It just came to me.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 29 2009, 03:24 PM~13730499
> *It just came to me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: That ol' bitch use to live the neighborhood that I manage. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Dropped the Ace off at the muffler shop today to get the full exhaust system installed. Should be finished tomorrow early afternoon. 











Back at the crib started bolting down the freshly polished teeth. :biggrin: New parking lamp lens installed as well.










































:nicoderm: :h5: :uh:


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 11:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna do something about the headers? black baked on engine paint? black powdercoat? 

does black ceramic coating exist?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 29 2009, 10:34 PM~13735422
> *you gonna do something about the headers? black baked on engine paint? black powdercoat?
> 
> does black ceramic coating exist?
> *


Why don't you send the money for the Holley already! :uh:


----------



## rag61

yea seth i always liked that 64 even down to the painted trim.....dont know if i could ever be that brave but i like it....i want to see this ride in person :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Lookin Good Seth!


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 09:36 PM~13735461
> *Why don't you send the money for the Holley already!  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :machinegun: check your pm fool


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 09:26 PM~13735288
> *Dropped the Ace off at the muffler shop today to get the full exhaust system installed.  Should be finished tomorrow early afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at the crib started bolting down the freshly polished teeth.  :biggrin: New parking lamp lens installed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :h5: :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 08:49 PM~13735670
> *:0
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61+Apr 29 2009, 10:42 PM~13735568-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea seth i always liked that 64 even down to the painted trim.....dont know if i could ever be that brave but i like it....i want to see this ride in person :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That car is badass, the trim and bumpers were a little extraneous in my opinion, but badass without a doubt. Come on down, just remember I ain't your level brother. :biggrin: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 10:43 PM~13735573
> *Lookin Good Seth!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 10:47 PM~13735647
> *:twak:  :guns:  :machinegun: check your pm fool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Sent request brother. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 29 2009, 10:49 PM~13735670
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 29 2009, 10:55 PM~13735781
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 29 2009, 10:34 PM~13735422
> *you gonna do something about the headers? black baked on engine paint? black powdercoat?
> 
> does black ceramic coating exist?
> *


Nope the Ceramic Sanderson headers were given to me ask a gift, and they compliment the finned lines on the valve covers, air cleaner and bolts very well.  Black wouldn't of been the best bet, kinda weird since the collectors and new exhaust are aluminized and then having a black header.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 09:11 AM~13741589
> *Nope the Ceramic Sanderson headers were given to me ask a gift, and they compliment the finned lines on the valve covers, air cleaner and bolts very well.    Black wouldn't of been the best bet, kinda weird since the collectors and new exhaust are aluminized and then having a black header.
> *


Sanderson is the way to go!  
what are you doing for exhaust? what type of mufler and what size pipes?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13742346
> *Sanderson is the way to go!
> what are you doing for exhaust? what type of mufler and what size pipes?
> *



















I believe its 2.5" to the Smithy's and then 2.25 from the exit side to the rear dump downs.


----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138

nothing sounds better than Smithy's


----------



## MAAANDO

Must be nice to be Seth..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 30 2009, 04:14 PM~13744439
> *nothing sounds better than Smithy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Agreed. :yes:

She's back home all safe and sound now, back to the grind tomorrow! I have a long list of to do before I start hearing the rumble from the Smithy's.


----------



## MAAANDO

You might have a paypal soon.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 12:13 PM~13742950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its 2.5" to the Smithy's and then 2.25 from the exit side to the rear dump downs.
> *


I didn't know about these, just looked them up. BTW they sound great you got to post a vid of betty with these on


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

NICE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13747570
> *I didn't know about these, just looked them up. BTW they sound great you got to post a vid of betty with these on
> *


Word. I'll leave it to Maando to do that when she's finished.

Top of the morning, time to grind and make her shine today! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 28 2009, 08:35 AM~13713719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not bad for a guy with a giant poodle!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Murder She Wrote is looking more like Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 1 2009, 07:02 AM~13752536
> *Murder She Wrote is looking more like Driving Miss Daisy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Here's today's progress fellas. Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace. This was some tideous shit today.  Back at it tomorrow. She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:


----------



## BackBump61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm speach-less!!!! :0


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BAD ASS!!!! 61X better :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BackBump61+May 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13758751-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speach-less!!!! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jerry.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tpimuncie_@May 1 2009, 08:02 PM~13758806
> *:0 BAD ASS!!!! 61X  better :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## big C

Oh shit look what was in my drive way when i got home :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice look :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+May 1 2009, 07:26 AM~13752194-->
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a guy with a giant poodle!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Blair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13759548
> *Oh shit look what was in my drive way when i got home :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody got himself a new toy. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 12:27 AM~13761070
> *nice look  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you brother, just trying to be like you. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@May 2 2009, 01:22 AM~13761555
> *looking good homie
> *


Thank you brother, how's that 60 coming along at Bowtie? :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 07:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin nasty Seth! :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

More work today, finished up just about all of the wiring with the exception of a few things, and battery cables. Installed a beautiful California 1 piece bumper with my grille guard, and installed the rad hoses today. I still have to wire up the Black Magic fan, Spark Plug Wires, and set the distributor. Plus, my painter finished up my Valence pans today, so I plan to go pick them up tomorrow. Fortunately, the hard work is finished and she is looking hot. I can't wait to fire her up.

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Great job! Engine compartment looks awesome.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13766697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! Engine compartment looks awesome.
> *


Thanks Ted.


----------



## lone star

looks nice,


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 2 2009, 08:20 AM~13763370
> *Thanks Blair!
> Cody got himself a new toy. :nicoderm:
> Thank you brother, just trying to be like you.  :biggrin:
> Thank you brother, how's that 60 coming along at Bowtie?  :cheesy:
> *


The 60 will be here in a couple hours :biggrin: . I'll be able to tuck her in next to the 58 tonight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13767022-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kenneth.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@May 2 2009, 11:00 PM~13767295
> *The 60 will be here in a couple hours  :biggrin: .  I'll be able to tuck her in next to the 58 tonight
> *


Lucky Mofo! Pics! :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138

killin em, cant wait to see her in person


----------



## 2low63

DAMN SETH!!!!! 

LOOKIN AWESOME HOMIE!!!! SO CLEAN AND SHINY :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

I REALLY like the black on red contrast. It's one thing to do a black car murdered out, but the red really sets it off!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice seth.....i miss my 61 bro.....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 2 2009, 07:08 PM~13766638
> *More work today, finished up just about all of the wiring with the exception of a few things, and battery cables.  Installed a beautiful California 1 piece bumper with my grille guard, and installed the rad hoses today.  I still have to wire up the Black Magic fan, Spark Plug Wires, and set the distributor. Plus, my painter finished up my Valence pans today, so I plan to go pick them up tomorrow.  Fortunately, the hard work is finished and she is looking hot.  I can't wait to fire her up.
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seth you really turned it out. Man I never knew all the black would look so good with the red inner fenderwells that shit is popping off!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13766638
> *More work today, finished up just about all of the wiring with the exception of a few things, and battery cables.  Installed a beautiful California 1 piece bumper with my grille guard, and installed the rad hoses today.  I still have to wire up the Black Magic fan, Spark Plug Wires, and set the distributor. Plus, my painter finished up my Valence pans today, so I plan to go pick them up tomorrow.  Fortunately, the hard work is finished and she is looking hot.  I can't wait to fire her up.
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice progress Seth!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138+May 3 2009, 02:08 PM~13770727-->
> 
> 
> 
> killin em, cant wait to see her in person
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 06:47 PM~13772006
> *DAMN SETH!!!!!
> 
> LOOKIN AWESOME HOMIE!!!! SO CLEAN AND SHINY  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slick Vic, you're only a few minutes away. Stop by for a couple of beers! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 07:29 PM~13772235
> *I REALLY like the black on red contrast. It's one thing to do a black car murdered out, but the red really sets it off!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Thanks Issac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13773058
> *very very nice seth.....i miss my 61 bro.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny, I have my glass guy stopping by this coming Saturday to remove the 48 year old windshield and dropping in the fresh new one. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13773102
> *seth you really turned it out. Man I never knew all the black would look so good with the red inner fenderwells that shit is popping off!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother, I was taking it all in yesterday right after I got off the phone with you. The Valence pans turned out nice. I certainly outdid myself, I ain't no car builder by anymeans, but she's a bad bitch and proud to say I busted the hell out of my hands to make this dream come true. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 3 2009, 10:48 PM~13773805
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Sup Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 4 2009, 08:24 AM~13776971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@May 4 2009, 09:15 AM~13777125
> *Nice progress Seth!!
> *


Thanks herringbird! The 65 is looking murdered out.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks Great!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 4 2009, 12:19 PM~13778407
> *Looks Great!
> *


Thanks Tommy Two-tone!


----------



## VEGASPHIL

:thumbsup: Damn ur quick! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   LOVE THE ALL BLACK MOTOR.


----------



## Skim

Bump for El Clamato 61


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 4 2009, 05:20 PM~13783975
> *Bump for El Clamato 61
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 2 2009, 06:14 PM~13767022-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 3 2009, 06:08 AM~13769677
> *Thanks Kenneth.
> *


from one mediocre rider to another :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 09:42 PM~13785784
> *from one mediocre rider to another :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 10:42 PM~13785784
> *from one mediocre rider to another :uh:
> *


 :0 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 5 2009, 11:13 AM~13789807
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


Not bad for a white boy with some motivation. :biggrin: 
BEFORE 








AFTER


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin: Not bad at all :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2009, 08:59 AM~13790212
> *Not bad for a white boy with some motivation.  :biggrin:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Very NICE!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii+May 5 2009, 12:20 PM~13790427-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Not bad at all  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tpimuncie_@May 5 2009, 12:27 PM~13790499
> *:thumbsup: Very NICE!!
> *


Thanks fellas! I am attempting to install the Vintage A/C very soon, my next on the agenda of to do, I have all the parts accounted for with the exception of the Factory 61 vents. However, I have the GRINCH coming through with the vents and the factory top switch extender. :cheesy: :biggrin: 

New Windshield getting installed this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BEFORE








AFTER









:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm: Must be nice.


----------



## 2low63

lookin good seth!! i try to come by sunday and check out the 61 and chill a little will you be home??


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec




----------



## Impslap

Which A/C kit are you using? 
edit: I missed the post where you mentioned Vintage. 
Lookin' good! When's the aircraft setup going in?


----------



## Skim

You need to cop a set of them half and half walls. I know you said you like fat whites but the club dont alow them. Maybe you could get by with some of these you ol fat whitewall ass niccah!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 01:27 AM~13799554
> *You need to cop a set of them half and half walls. I know you said you like fat whites but the club dont alow them. Maybe you could get by with some of these you ol fat whitewall ass niccah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are rare. :0 Skims always comming up on some rare stuff.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+May 5 2009, 04:04 PM~13792850-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good seth!! i try to come by sunday and check out the 61 and chill a little will you be home??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try, just do it brother. Call me on my cell. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 05:15 PM~13793615
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:44 PM~13795104
> *Which A/C kit are you using?
> edit: I missed the post where you mentioned Vintage.
> Lookin' good! When's the aircraft setup going in?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Aircraft? Uh um, well, hmmmmm..... :ugh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 6 2009, 02:27 AM~13799554
> *You need to cop a set of them half and half walls. I know you said you like fat whites but the club dont alow them. Maybe you could get by with some of these you ol fat whitewall ass niccah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like where ya heads at, tryna to step my game up, naw mean.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2009, 12:27 AM~13799554
> *You need to cop a set of them half and half walls. I know you said you like fat whites but the club dont alow them. Maybe you could get by with some of these you ol fat whitewall ass niccah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriders2choppers

clean as hell homeslice.  i'm diggin it.


----------



## eno213

DAMN...nice as hell


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+May 6 2009, 04:12 PM~13805094-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 05:10 PM~13805665
> *clean as hell homeslice.    i'm diggin it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nate D-O-double G. uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eno213_@May 7 2009, 05:33 AM~13812295
> *DAMN...nice as hell
> *


Thank you homie.


Well, I got the last bit of wiring done last night, test ran the Black Magic electric fan and it's bad ass, sounds alot like a new car electric fan and pulls some serious CFM. I think it's safe to say the Ace will be cool as Ice during those summer cruises down A1A. Only a few hours away from hearing the Smithy's roar, I'm stoked. :biggrin: 

Thanks to my homie 915 Imperials (Saul) coming through with some OG A/C vents to get the Ace looking proper for the frigidness. The Grinch is coming though with and A/C Top Switch extender. :wave: Thanks again fellas.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2009, 07:59 AM~13790212
> *Not bad for a white boy with some motivation.  :biggrin:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIMPLY BADASS THERE SETH ........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 7 2009, 11:42 AM~13814045
> *SIMPLY BADASS  THERE SETH ........
> *


Thanks brother, You've made this possible.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 7 2009, 07:42 AM~13814045-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY BADASS  THERE SETH ........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2009, 07:44 AM~13814077
> *Thanks brother, You've made this possible.
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 7 2009, 07:44 AM~13814077
> *Thanks brother, You've made this possible.
> *


  I TRY BRO


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2009, 02:06 PM~13792210
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 8 2009, 12:33 PM~13825991
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 

Tomorrow at 9 a.m. New Windshield going in! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 5 2009, 10:59 AM~13790212
> *Not bad for a white boy with some motivation.  :biggrin:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: 

A little sunshine for the darkside...









Minutes away from vacating the premisis....









The new seal getting comfortable on the new windshield.









No hidden suprises today underneath that OG glass, No rot or rust. :yes: 

















Windex streak free. Finished. :nicoderm:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2009, 10:40 AM~13835996
> *:cheesy:
> 
> A little sunshine for the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes away from vacating the premisis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new seal getting comfortable on the new windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hidden suprises today underneath that OG glass, No rot or rust. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windex streak free. Finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a difference this makes :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 9 2009, 01:47 PM~13836491
> *what a difference this makes  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2009, 12:40 PM~13835996
> *:cheesy:
> 
> A little sunshine for the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes away from vacating the premisis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new seal getting comfortable on the new windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hidden suprises today underneath that OG glass, No rot or rust. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windex streak free. Finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real good Seth! :thumbsup: The Ace is lookin mean!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2009, 11:40 AM~13835996
> *:cheesy:
> 
> A little sunshine for the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes away from vacating the premisis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new seal getting comfortable on the new windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hidden suprises today underneath that OG glass, No rot or rust. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windex streak free. Finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I SEE A SPOT HOLMES


----------



## NOS61RAG

Got 2 love a fresh windshield! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

cars looking real good


----------



## Guest

Looks Real Good Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13841076
> *Looks Real Good Dogg :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13840435
> *cars looking real good
> *


*X2*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+May 9 2009, 10:40 PM~13839457-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: I SEE A SPOT HOLMES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure ya do... sorta like progress on the El Nikkua. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:48 PM~13839517
> *Got 2 love a fresh windshield! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sin [email protected] 10 2009, 12:49 AM~13840435
> *cars looking real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to be like you! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 02:28 AM~13841076
> *Looks Real Good Dogg :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 10 2009, 11:40 AM~13842490
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell its a real Adex just by looking at the tips of the wires.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.*512*_@May 10 2009, 02:28 PM~13843653
> *X2
> *


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2009, 12:40 PM~13835996
> *:cheesy:
> 
> A little sunshine for the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not hating because everything looks great but can you shorten that type of upper radiator hose?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@May 10 2009, 06:57 PM~13845296
> *not hating because everything looks great but can you shorten that type of upper radiator hose?
> *


Sure you can cut down the cool flex hoses to your desire. However, in my case I like the look and the design I created. It takes up some of that open space which the Oil drum fan shroud use to consume.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 2low63

yooo seth sorry i couldn't stop by today been working on my 68 myself yesterday and today get that sukka in the streets. (check out my forum for progress)

that glass looks good i know it makes huge difference i changed it on my dad's 62 vert and it was like night and day

where are the spotlights i see they aint there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2009, 07:40 AM~13842490-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2009, 11:14 AM~13843965
> *
> I can tell its a real Adex just by looking at the tips of the wires.
> 
> *



When Andy got me into aircraft 11 years ago, nobody wanted the stuff. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+May 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13845850-->
> 
> 
> 
> yooo seth sorry i couldn't stop by today been working on my 68 myself yesterday and today get that sukka in the streets. (check out my forum for progress)
> 
> that glass looks good i know it makes huge difference i changed it on my dad's 62 vert and it was like night and day
> 
> where are the spotlights i see they aint there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Slick Vic? :wave: It's all good brother, the 68 is coming along nicely. Hit me up later in the week.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@May 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13846064
> *When Andy got me into aircraft 11 years ago, nobody wanted the stuff.  :uh:
> *
























:uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2009, 05:19 PM~13845419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ol' Andrew DICE clay ass ****** :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 11 2009, 11:42 AM~13850736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ol' Andrew DICE clay ass ****** :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fresh glass all up in dat azz.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2009, 11:45 AM~13850760
> *
> *


:cheesy: 

Fired up the Ace yesterday, she's got a few little things to tighten up, small fuel inlet leak, transmission rad line leaky, and the 508 sanden line cap blew off like a champagne bottle top! LOLOL! Nevertheless, she's getting there. Sounded real good too! :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

Picked up the 50mm 1.8 lens off of ebay today. When we gonna do this man??!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Mofo is ballin out of control


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13853455
> *Mofo is ballin out of control
> *



Hwll yeah he is see that Audi he has :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+May 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13845850-->
> 
> 
> 
> where are the spotlights i see they aint there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They in the back seat right about to go back on since the windshield is in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13852643
> *Picked up the 50mm 1.8 lens off of ebay today. When we gonna do this man??!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 11 2009, 04:34 PM~13853455
> *Mofo is ballin out of control
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Ballin deez nutz n yo mouf
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIPPINIT_@May 11 2009, 05:44 PM~13854129
> *Hwll yeah he is see that Audi he has :uh:
> *


Hey Brandon I took your advice today and murdered out that OG faded washer jug with that specialized gloss black plastic paint. It's murderiffic. :h5: Thanks brother, great idea! :nicoderm:

















Added an OG Washer Bottle with a murdered out bracket.

















Couple overheads with the Freshly restored 2 speed wiper motor, thanks Brian Thompson in Texas for the help.


----------



## 2low63

YOOO PAINT THE WASHER MOTOR TOO THATS ALL ITS LEFT NOT BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## big C

Shit while your at it murder out the test light :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+May 11 2009, 06:35 PM~13854618-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOOO PAINT THE WASHER MOTOR TOO THATS ALL ITS LEFT NOT BLACK  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about it, but I decided not since it's the same color of the headers and milled lines on the valve covers/air cleaner. :biggrin: Who knows, maybe I will this weekend. I'm just happy I've got wipers again!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@May 11 2009, 06:36 PM~13854628
> *Shit while your at it murder out the test light :biggrin:
> *


Haha! That bitch was helpful as hell for my electric fan and wiper motor. :cheesy:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2009, 07:01 PM~13845319
> *Sure you can cut down the cool flex hoses to your desire. However, in my case I like the look and the design I created.  It takes up some of that open space which the Oil drum fan shroud use to consume.
> *


Sounds good. I didnt know how stiff those hoses are because it seems like that loop might want to sag down to your crank pulley or v-belts over time. Either way... the vision you had for the engine bay turned out nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@May 11 2009, 06:41 PM~13854664
> *Sounds good. I didnt know how stiff those hoses are because it seems like that loop might want to sag down to your crank pulley or v-belts over time. Either way... the vision you had for the engine bay turned out nice.
> *


I'll admit they're a bitch to work with, but I don't know if sagging will come into play or not. I had 4 in the bubbletop for many years and never had a problem, but then again there wasn't that much hose involved as this one. 

Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 11 2009, 06:46 PM~13854716
> *I'll admit they're a bitch to work with, but I don't know if sagging will come into play or not.  I had 4 in the bubbletop for many years and never had a problem, but then again there wasn't that much hose involved as this one.
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## trooper smith

pour out the washer fluid and fill it with black paint :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@May 11 2009, 08:52 PM~13855949
> *pour out the washer fluid and fill it with black paint :0
> *


Jack and Coke is dark enough, fill it with that.


----------



## vouges17

:

















Added an OG Washer Bottle with a murdered out bracket.

















Couple overheads with the Freshly restored 2 speed wiper motor, thanks Brian Thompson in Texas for the help. 
















[/quote]


nice!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@May 11 2009, 08:52 PM~13855949
> *pour out the washer fluid and fill it with black paint :0
> *


*RED* FOOD COLORING. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

CAME OUT SHARP!
give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 11 2009, 10:40 PM~13857011
> *CAME OUT SHARP!
> give yourself a pat on the back!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Perry.


----------



## FUCQH8RS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 9 2009, 09:40 AM~13835996
> *:cheesy:
> 
> A little sunshine for the darkside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minutes away from vacating the premisis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new seal getting comfortable on the new windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hidden suprises today underneath that OG glass, No rot or rust. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windex streak free. Finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL SIX- ONE BITCH IS JUS SEXY :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 12 2009, 08:24 AM~13860535
> *BEAUTIFUL SIX- ONE BITCH IS JUS SEXY :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Sherrod!


----------



## 2low63

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@May 12 2009, 08:51 PM~13867293
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Keeping it moving... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Engine came out bad-a$$! 

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec




----------



## 61ryder

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## THE PETE-STA

DO THE STANKY LEG!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Hey Seth, whys the upper RAD hose so long


----------



## lone star

still dont see cylinders.....


----------



## MAAANDO

The pictures dont do it justice after seeing it in person. Great work Seth! No get her lifted already.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 17 2009, 11:43 PM~13915781
> *DO THE STANKY LEG!!!
> *


:0 
I have a carb problem right now, high idle only, low idle bogs out. Intially, I thought it was vacuum, but it's a fuel issue. It should be fixed within the next few days... That bullshit Cool Flex hose kept leaking at the radiator, so I trashed it and used a new stock style goodyear with the Cool Flex ends. I was tired of messing with it, I must of wasted a couple hours trying to get it to be leak free, it took me 5 minutes to install a stock hose and resolve that issue. :uh: 

I am also looking for a pair inner headlight shields, rust free. I may go ahead and purchase a pair of repops, mine have some salt and peppering on them.  

I plan to have the hood back on and ready for some cruising real soon. 

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13915927-->
> 
> 
> 
> still dont see cylinders.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never received them... UPS must of lost them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 18 2009, 06:36 AM~13917912
> *The pictures dont do it justice after seeing it in person. Great work Seth! No get her lifted already.*


 :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX

stock hose dont look bad at all! i had the same problem with my cool flex hose.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 18 2009, 07:38 AM~13917979
> *stock hose dont look bad at all!  i had the same problem with my cool flex hose.
> *


Thanks brother, yup I pinched the rubber sleeve that connect the flex to the collar of the rad. Problem solved. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

lookin good Seth.....do you know where I can get the transparent upper hose at


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 18 2009, 08:38 AM~13918088
> *lookin good Seth.....do you know where I can get the transparent upper hose at
> *


Thanks bro. 

Ebay....  

Item # 350169873144


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 05:48 AM~13918118
> *Thanks bro.
> 
> Ebay....
> 
> Item # 350169873144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciated that.....ummmm on second thought that may need ta be a finishing touch..lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 06:19 AM~13917960
> *:0
> I have a carb problem right now, high idle only, low idle bogs out.  Intially, I thought it was vacuum, but it's a fuel issue.  It should be fixed within the next few days... That bullshit Cool Flex hose kept leaking at the radiator, so I trashed it and used a new stock style goodyear with the Cool Flex ends. I was tired of messing with it, I must of wasted a couple hours trying to get it to be leak free, it took me 5 minutes to install a stock hose and resolve that issue. :uh:
> 
> I am also looking for a pair inner headlight shields, rust free.  I may go ahead and purchase a pair of repops, mine have some salt and peppering on them.
> 
> I plan to have the hood back on and ready for some cruising real soon.
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just get your old ones fixed. It will be closer to what you want when its all said and done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 18 2009, 12:49 PM~13919821
> *Just get your old ones fixed. It will be closer to what you want when its all said and done.
> *


I'm gonna eBay them. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

No more Snakes on The Ace?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 18 2009, 04:27 PM~13922059
> *No more Snakes on The Ace?
> *


It kept popping off, so it somewhere on the garage floor slithering and getting stomped on from aggrevation. :angry: :cheesy: $100 hose ends look good though! :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 04:42 PM~13924267
> *It kept popping off, so it somewhere on the garage floor slithering and getting stomped on from aggrevation.  :angry:  :cheesy:  $100 hose ends look good though!  :cheesy:  :h5:
> *


I like the second look better anyways


----------



## 2low63

way better looking this way seth :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

on the silver 64 i had problem with those cool flex hoses leaking but mine was the heater hose that kept leaking. it was the cheap hose clamps that it came with....


----------



## CHUCC

Though you might need a little inspiration





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 18 2009, 10:13 PM~13926849
> *Though you might need a little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+May 18 2009, 07:55 PM~13924376-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second look better anyways
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13924672
> *way better looking this way seth :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13924849
> *on the silver 64 i had problem with those cool flex hoses leaking but mine was the heater hose that kept leaking. it was the cheap hose clamps that it came with....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept tightening the upper collar to eliminate the leakage then the fuckin hose popped off, by that time my patience was far gone, and the snake went flying across the garage. It felt good taking my anger out on that hose. Everytime I walk by it, I give it a good stomp. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13926849
> *Though you might need a little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The worst Donk perhaps in the history of Donkage and it just happens to be the greatest car that was ever produced. WTF!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@May 19 2009, 06:37 AM~13930753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My thoughts exactly.

Just remember, I'm so fly all the ladies wanna take a picture with me. :ugh:


----------



## miguel62

DANG! I THINK I JUST THREW UP IN MY MOUTH!!!!! THAT 61 HAS BEEN RUINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF :barf:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 19 2009, 06:02 AM~13931120
> *The worst Donk perhaps in the history of Donkage and it just happens to be the greatest car that was ever produced. WTF!
> 
> *


Whatever. We all know you're gonna be postin pics rollin' blacked out 30's to show that fool up, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 19 2009, 10:38 AM~13931719
> *Whatever. We all know you're gonna be postin pics rollin' blacked out 30's to show that fool up, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## sucio138

you gotta smile for the camaraaaaa


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 19 2009, 04:37 AM~13930753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice parts car!


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Burning up them 155's, she's real hot to trot now!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 18 2009, 09:13 PM~13926849
> *Though you might need a little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


leafsprings :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo

gonna fix them wiper arms propper or just half as it as it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2009, 03:15 PM~13947634
> *gonna fix them wiper arms propper or just half as it as it?
> 
> 
> *


 Mine are back on the car and installed?  Why would I go through the expense of paying $275 bucks for a restored 2-speed wiper to not have any wipers.


----------



## brett

:0 damn Im loving that engine compartment  nice work...

did you do the windshield yourself or have it done ? If so what co. did it for you?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 20 2009, 02:51 PM~13947437
> *leafsprings  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 20 2009, 01:53 PM~13947988
> * Mine are back on the car and installed?   Why would I go through the expense of paying $275 bucks for a restored 2-speed wiper to not have any wipers.
> *


the bars underneath..those arms they are black from factory, looks like the previous painter didnt mask them up since they are red. unless you already adressed that , insignifigant i guess.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Personalized plate = HEH8ME


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by brett+May 20 2009, 09:58 PM~13951441-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  damn  Im loving that engine compartment     nice work...
> 
> did you do the windshield yourself or have it done ?    If so what co. did it for you?
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brett, thanks for the props. I'm very impressed myself, everything went smooth as ever during the makeover and never imagined it to come out this nice.
> 
> As far as the windshield goes, I ended up purchasing the new glass from Auto City Glass, it's made by AGP, I ended up getting it for $385 shipped with a new seal. My good friend Jay works for a Auto Glass Company and he came by on his day off to knock and drop the new glass in. Took us about 3 hours start to finish. It's a great to know someone in the business, cause I couldn't of done it without him!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@May 21 2009, 08:51 AM~13955748
> *the bars underneath..those arms they are black from factory, looks like the previous painter didnt mask them up since they are red. unless you already adressed that , insignifigant i guess.
> 
> 
> *


I've owned 4 61's in the past 13 years and I've never had the wiper transmission arms painted black, they've always been body color, so it's legit to me and insignifigant since the cowl covers them up. I did grease up the joints prior to installing the cowl, cut out that squeak! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 21 2009, 07:33 AM~13955914
> *I've owned 4 61's in the past 13 years and I've never had the wiper transmission arms painted black, they've always been body color, so it's legit to me and insignifigant since the cowl covers them up.  I did grease up the joints prior to installing the cowl, cut out that squeak! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13926849
> *Though you might need a little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Bad thing about it that car is from here and it has a wrapped frame on it too.  Used to be a nice car.


----------



## 2low63

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2009, 01:59 PM~13958159
> *Bad thing about it that car is from here and it has a wrapped frame on it too.    Used to be a nice car.
> *


Just smile for the Camera, the Camera, just smile for the camera.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2009, 01:59 PM~13958159
> *Bad thing about it that car is from here and it has a wrapped frame on it too.    Used to be a nice car.
> *


It would look ok if it wasn't jacked up on some circus shit. The engine looks retarded hangin out of the top of the hood too. Most of that big rim shit is over in the westend of Louisville though.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 18 2009, 08:13 PM~13926849
> *Though you might need a little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

What a shame!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 1 2009, 06:46 PM~13758660
> *Here's today's progress fellas.  Special thanks goes out to my future Cousin in Law Hoppin91Lac for the big help in the reassembly of the Ace.  This was some tideous shit today.   Back at it tomorrow.  She looks great for less than two weeks since undergone. I hope you guys like the progress as much as I do. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about letting your future cousin in law's homeboy take the ace out for a spin :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 12:06 PM~13968594
> *how about letting your future cousin in law's homeboy take the ace out for a spin  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI+May 22 2009, 12:06 PM~13968594-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about letting your future cousin in law's homeboy take the ace out for a spin  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 12:59 PM~13969202
> *:uh:
> *


x1961


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

Haha..can't blame a whiteboy for tryin


----------



## xavierthexman

Hey Seth! Looks GREAT!  

Did you murder out your break canister? Where is it positioned in your engine bay? Did your polish out your headlight trim too? Looks bad ass.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2009, 11:59 AM~13958159
> *Bad thing about it that car is from here and it has a wrapped frame on it too.    Used to be a nice car.
> *


did it used to be a lowrider before?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 23 2009, 09:56 PM~13980642
> *Hey Seth!  Looks GREAT!
> 
> Did you murder out your break canister?  Where is it positioned in your engine bay?  Did your polish out your headlight trim too?  Looks bad ass.
> *


Yes sir, I stripped and resprayed the vacuum canister. The correct location you can see below where it mounts. I don't think there was one piece under the hood that wasn't repainted or replaced.  Yup, I stripped and polished the whole front grille, mouldings and bezels myself. I cut them with some fino wet sand paper and polished them out with ECP. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:49 AM~13967212
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> What a shame!
> *


Indeed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This topic has been invaded by a piece of shit.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 11:19 AM~13989477
> *This topic has been invaded by a piece of shit.
> *


post edited...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2009, 11:32 AM~13989544
> *post edited...
> *


Its all good. :biggrin: I was just playing. :cheesy:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 08:47 AM~13989617
> *Its all good.  :biggrin:  I was just playing.  :cheesy:
> *











hey this would look good in your trunk


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2009, 11:04 PM~13996925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this would look good in your trunk
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2009, 11:04 PM~13996925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this would look good in your trunk
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hell yeah it would!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo

without a doubt that set up woul dbe it ... needs a lil more red.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

I'm actually looking for a 61' vert to start on soon............... :thumbsup: 
By the way, this car is VERY clean, absolutely loving it.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13997081
> *I'm actually looking for a 61' vert to start on soon...............*


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 26 2009, 01:04 AM~13996925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this would look good in your trunk
> *


Believe me, I know. Trying to get ahold of Nicky nowadays is nearly impossible.


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13996925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this would look good in your trunk
> *


Dam that would be hella sexy in the ace! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

hims scared of juice?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:55 AM~13998862
> *Dam that would be hella sexy in the ace!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  Got to strip the splatter paint out first and then add some base/clear body color red in there.


----------



## 2low63




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2009, 07:56 AM~13999302
> *  Got to strip the splatter paint out first and then add some base/clear body color red in there.
> *


That would set off that whammy set-up for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

DANG SO YOU JUICIN THE ACE? :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@May 26 2009, 01:14 PM~14000690
> *DANG SO YOU JUICIN THE ACE?  :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## lone star

need address to mail the hole saw.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14005153
> *need address to mail the hole saw.
> *


I got him covered dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 06:17 PM~14005181
> *I got him covered dawg! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 05:19 AM~13917960
> *:0
> I have a carb problem right now, high idle only, low idle bogs out.  Intially, I thought it was vacuum, but it's a fuel issue.  It should be fixed within the next few days... That bullshit Cool Flex hose kept leaking at the radiator, so I trashed it and used a new stock style goodyear with the Cool Flex ends. I was tired of messing with it, I must of wasted a couple hours trying to get it to be leak free, it took me 5 minutes to install a stock hose and resolve that issue. :uh:
> 
> I am also looking for a pair inner headlight shields, rust free.  I may go ahead and purchase a pair of repops, mine have some salt and peppering on them.
> 
> I plan to have the hood back on and ready for some cruising real soon.
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fucking sweet


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 28 2009, 02:47 AM~14022410-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a Chia Pet? :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 28 2009, 02:49 AM~14022431
> *thats fucking sweet
> *


Thanks Chuck.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2009, 10:04 PM~13996925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey this would look good in your trunk
> *


PERFECT!!!!!!


----------



## elias

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2009, 11:47 PM~14022410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 03:04 PM~14037619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the pics.

Took alot of balls to build that 64ss, there isn't another 64 hardtop out there that can top this car in my opinion.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I am about to start on the Vintage A/C system installation very soon since my hookups came through, plus with this hot ass summer here, the rag needs it! Thanks to Saul "915Imperials" for the 61 ac vents and Jody Anderson for the factory a/c top switch extension.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14095702
> *I am about to start on the Vintage A/C system installation very soon since my hookups came through, plus with this hot ass summer here, the rag needs it! Thanks to Saul "915Imperials" for the 61 ac vents and Jody Anderson for the factory a/c top switch extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14095702
> *I am about to start on the Vintage A/C system installation very soon since my hookups came through, plus with this hot ass summer here, the rag needs it! Thanks to Saul "915Imperials" for the 61 ac vents and Jody Anderson for the factory a/c top switch extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


takin it back 2 da ol skool


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 01:04 PM~14037619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

Lets add a poll to this topic! Does Seth what it takes to CUT this car? Post your thoughts here!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2009, 03:39 AM~14101338
> *Lets add a poll to this topic! Does Seth what it takes to CUT this car? Post your thoughts here!
> *


:rofl: 
Sponsors welcomed! :biggrin: 

I have two gates sitting at the house right now, they need to be disassembled and powdercoated though. I am determined to get her grounded, just got to get my game plan together and some cash money.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 06:49 AM~14102051
> *:rofl:
> Sponsors welcomed!  :biggrin:
> 
> I have two gates sitting at the house right now, they need to be disassembled and powdercoated though.  I am determined to get her grounded, just got to get my game plan together and some cash money.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 called the bluff...or did he?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 5 2009, 12:26 PM~14103512
> *:0  :0  :0 called the bluff...or did he?
> *


Cash money homie, cash money. I'm determined, but my pockets say differently right now, I figure it's gonna take atleast $2000 to $2500 to create and put together a nice setup in the trunk. 

Here's a little update, not a big exciting deal, but I ordered these windshield convertible pillar seals almost 6 weeks ago and they finally arrived today. I was told there is only one company that is producing and they were absolutely necessary since I pretty much ruined the ones when removing the stainless for the new windshield. I'll have these seals installed today. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *EPTXCarlover*

:wave: Sup buddy?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## TXRYDER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 5 2009, 12:39 PM~14105165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Must be fucking nice....live by the beach and dump money into a 50 year old car


----------



## 65chevyman

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 29 2009, 12:04 PM~14037619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wheres more pics of this car seen nothin like it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jun 5 2009, 05:45 PM~14106073
> *wheres more pics of this car seen nothin like it
> *


Japan Fest is your best bet in post your rides, not many pics of this car floating around.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Jun 5 2009, 04:19 PM~14105440
> *Must be fucking nice....live by the beach and dump money into a 50 year old car
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2009, 12:39 AM~14101338
> *Lets add a poll to this topic! Does Seth what it takes to CUT this car? Post your thoughts here!
> *


ill believe it when i see it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2009, 02:44 AM~14109767
> *ill believe it when i see it
> *


That's all ya gotta do.... :biggrin: 

Anyways, finished up with the installation of the covertible windshield pillar seals, I got a little bored afterwards, so I installed an N.O.S. Underhood Lamp to see whats going on under there at night. :nicoderm:


----------



## xavierthexman

> That's all ya gotta do.... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, finished up with the installation of the covertible windshield pillar seals, I got a little bored afterwards, so I installed an N.O.S. Underhood Lamp to see whats going on under there at night. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DAMMMMMMMMM! GREAT JOB ON THAT BAD BOY! I mean Girl.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2009, 12:01 PM~14111170
> * :0 DAMMMMMMMMM!  GREAT JOB ON THAT BAD BOY!  I mean Girl.
> *


Thanks X! I've been checking your topic and yours is coming along nicely. :nicoderm: I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## KERRBSS

lookin good turkey tits


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

So, I did a little brainstorming today when I found a set of NOS courtesy lamps for a 61 Chevrolet sitting on my shelf at home. Already having the factory ones installed underneath the dash, I was thinking of adding yet another subtle touch to the Ace that I've never seen done before. I am going to install this new boxed unit underneath the backside of the front seat to illuminate the rear floor mats and floors. Instead of having just the fronts light up when opening the doors why not have every floor light up? I'll post some pics when I'm finished. :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2009, 09:18 AM~14111243
> *So, I did a little brainstorming today when I found a set of NOS courtesy lamps for a 61 Chevrolet sitting on my shelf at home.  Already having the factory ones installed underneath the dash, I was thinking of adding yet another subtle touch to the Ace that I've never seen done before.  I am going to install this new boxed unit underneath the backside of the front seat to illuminate the rear floor mats and floors.  Instead of having just the fronts light up when opening the doors why not have every floor light up?  I'll post some pics when I'm finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2009, 10:18 AM~14111243
> *So, I did a little brainstorming today when I found a set of NOS courtesy lamps for a 61 Chevrolet sitting on my shelf at home.  Already having the factory ones installed underneath the dash, I was thinking of adding yet another subtle touch to the Ace that I've never seen done before.  I am going to install this new boxed unit underneath the backside of the front seat to illuminate the rear floor mats and floors.  Instead of having just the fronts light up when opening the doors why not have every floor light up?  I'll post some pics when I'm finished. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that, I might have to bite that shit. :thumbsup: 

It will look good with the NOS 1 piece floor mats.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jun 6 2009, 12:43 PM~14111345-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOS61RAG_@Jun 6 2009, 02:24 PM~14111849
> *I like that, I might have to bite that shit. :thumbsup:
> 
> It will look good with the NOS 1 piece floor mats.
> *


You would, Biter! :angry: :biggrin: 

Just wait until you see it first, it may turn out like shit. :cheesy: 

Anyways, I got my correct 1961 Chevrolet A/C vents ready to go in very soon. Notice I'm using two (2) driver's side a/c vents and ducts. My reason for using the two driver's side vents is due the size of the factory passenger side which would be incompatible with the vintage a/c evaporator core. 

I can already feel the A/C on with the top down and windows up. :biggrin:


----------



## big C

Did someone say murder?








Lets go ahead and murder this ho on the real,just put one 61 to the ground we can call it double homicide


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 6 2009, 05:38 PM~14112791
> *Did someone say murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go ahead and murder this ho on the real,just put one 61 to the ground we can call it double homicide
> *


I would love to bro, but funds aren't right at the moment. I'm going to do the install along with my homie Derek when the time comes. Maybe I should start a collection plate to go around layitlow, I'll call it the "SIXONEFORLIFE HYDRAULIC FUND". I've got Brent, Kenneth, You, and I could name a few others that would contribute. :biggrin: 

For real though, After the overhaul and a/c my pockets are tizzzight! lol :cheesy: I still don't know what direction to go on the pumps, OG aircraft or 2 new custom gates. I guess either way is going to be good, I just know the it's going to take some serious dough for the look I want.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

I love the look of aircrafts.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 6 2009, 06:17 PM~14112977
> *I love the look of aircrafts.
> *


Me too, I guess I'll have to call Jason Browning to borrow a pair of NOS Pesco's for my trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2009, 03:15 PM~14112965
> *I would love to bro, but funds aren't right at the moment. I'm going to do the install along with my homie Derek when the time comes.  Maybe I should start a collection plate to go around layitlow, I'll call it the "SIXONEFORLIFE HYDRAULIC FUND".  I've got Brent, Kenneth, You, and I could name a few others that would contribute.  :biggrin:
> 
> For real though, After the overhaul and a/c my pockets are tizzzight! lol  :cheesy:  I still don't know what direction to go on the pumps, OG aircraft or 2 new custom gates.  I guess either way is going to be good, I just know the it's going to take some serious dough for the look I want.
> *











here you go cuz i found you some old school gates :biggrin: naw you know im just fucking with you. Shit if you think your pockets are tight hell my is sewn shut at the moment, i still got shotgun for the show?????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 6 2009, 06:20 PM~14112997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go cuz i found you some old school gates :biggrin:  naw you know im just fucking with you. Shit if you think your pockets are tight hell my is sewn shut at the moment, i still got shotgun for the show?????
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

that A/C chit is for true ballers......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 7 2009, 11:43 PM~14121987
> *that A/C chit is for true ballers......
> *


 :biggrin: Hopefully that shit will be working this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

thawt about a/c myself.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 AM~14124460
> *thawt about a/c myself.
> *


I bet you did... Now break it down A/C


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2009, 09:50 AM~14124468
> *I bet you did... No break it down A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 6 2009, 05:20 PM~14112997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go cuz i found you some old school gates :biggrin:  naw you know im just fucking with you. Shit if you think your pockets are tight hell my is sewn shut at the moment, i still got shotgun for the show?????
> *


They are already half murdered out. :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 8 2009, 09:15 AM~14125356
> *They are already half murdered out. :biggrin:
> *


They in icu almost there just not quite dead yet :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 8 2009, 07:17 PM~14129866
> *They in icu almost there just not quite dead yet :biggrin:
> *


I thought I heard a code blue..... :dunno:


----------



## 2low63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2009, 07:50 AM~14124468
> *I bet you did... Now break it down A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AC Slater break it down.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2009, 06:50 AM~14124468
> *I bet you did... Now break it down A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy i shipped a part to someone off ebay today t here name was AC SLATER!


----------



## sucio138




----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Godamn AC Slater topic bombing! :rofl: 

I need to get back to work on the ace!


----------



## MAAANDO

Yeah you should before they start calling it the Murdered out "ACE" C Slater.....


:0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 02:49 PM~14139279
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jun 9 2009, 08:44 PM~14142901
> *:uh:
> *


x61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Anyone think these will look good in the trunk?
:dunno:


----------



## lone star

i think the car deserves a brand new setup....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 03:12 PM~14150780
> *i think the car deserves a brand new setup....
> *


If I go all new it's gonna take awhile then, I was just going to go ahead and buy some new cylinders, hose, pre-cuts, deep cups, dumps, noids and batts. 


These gates are good to go, New #9's, good motors, no leaks, no maintenance, daily driven.


----------



## lone star

it doenst look that bad, ditch the s braided and run u a simple hardline.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 03:20 PM~14150857
> *If I go all new it's gonna take awhile then, I was just going to go ahead and buy some new cylinders, hose, pre-cuts, deep cups, dumps, noids and batts.
> These gates are good to go, New #9's, good motors, no leaks, no maintenance, daily driven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look alot better in black. Almost like the ones I patterned out... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 05:54 PM~14152266
> *it doenst look that bad, ditch the s braided and run u a simple hardline.
> *


Sounds good.

Got my murdered out Billet wire looms installed today...


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 12:20 PM~14150857
> *If I go all new it's gonna take awhile then, I was just going to go ahead and buy some new cylinders, hose, pre-cuts, deep cups, dumps, noids and batts.
> These gates are good to go, New #9's, good motors, no leaks, no maintenance, daily driven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO THEY RUN BETTER WITH 1800 INSTEAD OF OIL? :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider

:0


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 04:26 PM~14153117
> *Sounds good.
> 
> Got my murdered out Billet wire looms installed today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that blacked out motor that is the look I'm using for my one also. March finally came out with a 348 serpentine kit with the black onyx finish. I need an air cleaner to finish off the look now.

Great car I enjoy the photos of your project.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+Jun 10 2009, 07:31 PM~14153175-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO THEY RUN BETTER WITH 1800 INSTEAD OF OIL? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know about that, but I know I run better on the 1800. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kelo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14153518
> *I like that blacked out motor that is the look I'm using for my one also.  March finally came out with a 348 serpentine kit with the black onyx finish.  I need an air cleaner to finish off the look now.
> 
> Great car I enjoy the photos of your project.
> *


Kelo, good luck with your ride and post some pics when you're finished. 

Thanks alot for the compliments.


----------



## Kelo

I came across a pair of stainless steel rear quarter panel rocker molding. They go behind the rear wheel arch to the bumper about 6 inches high. I have never seen another pair. 
How rare of an item are these and does anyone have a value?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:09 PM~14153596
> *I came across a pair of stainless steel rear quarter panel rocker molding.  They go behind the rear wheel arch to the bumper about 6 inches high. I have never seen another pair.
> How rare of an item are these and does anyone have a value?
> *


Style King makes them, they are rare but I really don't know if there is a high demand for them.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Jun 10 2009, 06:31 PM~14153175
> *DO THEY RUN BETTER WITH 1800 INSTEAD OF OIL? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Betty Looks Like Shes Going To Woop Some A$$


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2009, 08:55 AM~14111137
> *That's all ya gotta do....  :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways, finished up with the installation of the covertible windshield pillar seals, I got a little bored afterwards, so I installed an N.O.S. Underhood Lamp to see whats going on under there at night. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out great!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 10 2009, 01:20 PM~14150857-->
> 
> 
> 
> If I go all new it's gonna take awhile then, I was just going to go ahead and buy some new cylinders, hose, pre-cuts, deep cups, dumps, noids and batts.
> These gates are good to go, New #9's, good motors, no leaks, no maintenance, daily driven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 05:26 PM~14153117
> *Sounds good.
> 
> Got my murdered out Billet wire looms installed today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i fucking love this car 


are you going to do the black trim like that 64?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14154851-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  Betty Looks Like Shes Going To Woop Some A$$
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:19 PM~14154933
> *turned out great!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jun 10 2009, 10:30 PM~14155057
> *i fucking love this car
> are you going to do the black trim like that 64?
> *


I don't think I have it in me to go that far with it. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 12:47 PM~14150572
> *Anyone think these will look good in the trunk?
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No......this car deserves an aircraft setup. Either do it right or don't do it, ya dig.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 11 2009, 09:40 AM~14158814
> *No......this car deserves an aircraft setup. Either do it right or don't do it, ya dig.
> *


Maybe later on cause pockets are on lint, I want to get her down to the Earth already. There's nothing wrong with these pumps H8TER! :biggrin: 

I've got to meet up with my painter this weekend to see about soda blasting the trunk of all the zolatone. Time to make the trunk shine and make it a bloody mess. :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138

how much for the french press shipped to 33020?



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14150857
> *If I go all new it's gonna take awhile then, I was just going to go ahead and buy some new cylinders, hose, pre-cuts, deep cups, dumps, noids and batts.
> These gates are good to go, New #9's, good motors, no leaks, no maintenance, daily driven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Now we start 1/2 steppin


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 05:44 AM~14158452
> *
> I don't think I have it in me to go that far with it.  :biggrin:
> *




you know it will look good put your nikes on and just do it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Jun 11 2009, 01:24 PM~14160487-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the french press shipped to 33020?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At your friendly neighborhood Starbucks.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 11 2009, 03:25 PM~14161565
> *Now we start 1/2 steppin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh c'mon now, you know it'll look tight with the custom rack all murdered out with them pumps, like Kenny said, a simple raw hardline will do the trick. I'm going to run 6's up front, coil over 10's in the rear, 4 batts, 4 switches. 1. front 2. Back 3. Right rear down/Left rear down 4. Pancake
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Jun 11 2009, 07:01 PM~14163700
> *you know it will look good     put your nikes on and just do it
> *


Haha! I know it would, but to powder coat black all my new mouldings and freshly plated cali bumpers and guards is just wasting my dough on that chrome!!! :biggrin: I learned my lesson by doing that to my pulleys, intake and looms! :biggrin: Who knows something to consider down the road. 


To do list:

1. Vintage Air Install

2. Rear Floor Courtesy Lamps/NOS Vaccum Trunk Opener

3. Trunk strip and base/clear red

4. Hydraulics


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 05:16 PM~14163850
> *At your friendly neighborhood Starbucks....  :biggrin:
> Oh c'mon now, you know it'll look tight with the custom rack all murdered out with them pumps, like Kenny said, a simple raw hardline will do the trick.  I'm going to run 6's up front, coil over 10's in the rear, 4 batts, 4 switches. 1. front 2. Back 3. Right rear down/Left rear down 4. Pancake
> Haha! I know it would, but to powder coat black all my new mouldings and freshly plated cali bumpers and guards is just wasting my dough on that chrome!!!  :biggrin:  I learned my lesson by doing that to my pulleys, intake and looms!  :biggrin:  Who knows something to consider down the road.
> To do list:
> 
> 1. Vintage Air Install
> 
> 2. Rear Floor Courtesy Lamps/NOS Vaccum Trunk Opener
> 
> 3. Trunk strip and base/clear red
> 
> 4. Hydraulics
> *




your right 

you should definitely anodize them so they still have a bit of that chrome look


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2009, 05:16 PM~14163850
> *At your friendly neighborhood Starbucks....  :biggrin:
> Oh c'mon now, you know it'll look tight with the custom rack all murdered out with them pumps, like Kenny said, a simple raw hardline will do the trick.  I'm going to run 6's up front, coil over 10's in the rear, 4 batts, 4 switches. 1. front 2. Back 3. Right rear down/Left rear down 4. Pancake
> Haha! I know it would, but to powder coat black all my new mouldings and freshly plated cali bumpers and guards is just wasting my dough on that chrome!!!  :biggrin:  I learned my lesson by doing that to my pulleys, intake and looms!  :biggrin:  Who knows something to consider down the road.
> To do list:
> 
> 1. Vintage Air Install
> 
> 2. Rear Floor Courtesy Lamps/NOS Vaccum Trunk Opener
> 
> 3. Trunk strip and base/clear red
> 
> 4. Hydraulics
> *


It'll look good, don't get me wrong but you have everything else throwback and OG.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14163873-->
> 
> 
> 
> your right
> 
> you should definitely anodize them so they still have a bit of that chrome look
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 11 2009, 08:42 PM~14164689
> *It'll look good, don't get me wrong but you have everything else throwback and OG.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 12:29 PM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Niiiiice Masta!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


????? Those look chrome?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 12 2009, 01:53 PM~14171309
> *????? Those look chrome?
> *


What else would they be?


----------



## andrewlister

damn! you got some great vision there bro
respect :worship:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf are those all i can see is reflective light glare :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 12:29 PM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want the number to the chroming people who chromed these puppies!!!!!

i got nothing done with chrome yet???????
hook it up homie!!!!!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 11 2009, 07:40 AM~14158814
> *No......this car deserves an aircraft setup. Either do it right or don't do it, ya dig.
> *


with the "newer" motor upgrades and freshen up the set up will be right at home in that trunk but IMO might need some billet... like a bilet pump rack or hold down etc..to tie into the theme of the engine ..... stealth look. but vintage an aircraft style set up would not go with that motor , at least i think.


but what do i know


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 11:29 AM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Jun 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14174774-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn!  you got some great vision there bro
> respect  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 10:25 PM~14175688
> *i want the number to the chroming people who chromed these puppies!!!!!
> 
> i got nothing done with chrome yet???????
> hook it up homie!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Jun 13 2009, 12:35 AM~14176630
> *with the "newer" motor upgrades and freshen up the set up will be right at home in that trunk but IMO might need some billet... like a bilet pump rack or hold down etc..to tie into the theme of the engine ..... stealth look. but vintage an aircraft style set up would not go with that motor , at least i think.
> but what do i know
> *


Thanks for your input.



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14181831
> *:wow:
> *


Yeah, don't buy these they are absolute shit, both hooks broke instantly once installed. I adjusted them to my OEM ones that were installed and the latches would not fully engage into a secure position. So I adjusted the hooks a little closer until they got snug and both hooks broke off. These were not Trim Parts, these were "Bob's Antiques" China junk. I sent them back yesterday. BUYER BEWARE. My OEM latches are back on the Rag.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2009, 09:29 AM~14170650
> *My new Top Latches just arrived. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows the quality and fit on those? im usually against repop items.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2009, 11:46 AM~14185331
> *hows the quality and fit on those? im usually against repop items.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2009, 08:48 AM~14185339
> *:uh:
> *


your just a sweet heart arnt you


----------



## big C

When you going to murder out that white stripe on the side of the body?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2009, 09:26 AM~14185066
> *Yeah, don't buy these they are absolute shit, both hooks broke instantly once installed.  I adjusted them to my OEM ones that were installed and the latches would not fully engage into a secure position.  So I adjusted the hooks a little closer until they got snug and both hooks broke off.  These were not Trim Parts, these were "Bob's Antiques" China junk.  I sent them back yesterday.  BUYER BEWARE.  My OEM latches are back on the Rag.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jun 14 2009, 09:44 PM~14188870-->
> 
> 
> 
> your just a sweet heart arnt you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i love hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14189504
> *When you going to murder out that white stripe on the side of the body?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white is certainly redundant at this point, but black would be a bad choice since it's to loud for such a small area. Either Red or spun silver leafing. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Jun 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14189789
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i rechromed my OG latches for a reason! what you could have done was use your OG hooks on the repros but your better off chroming OG's i took mine apart and did um wasnt cheap since they r diecast but the results were worth it


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 15 2009, 08:26 AM~14193657
> *i love hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc
> The white is certainly redundant at this point, but black would be a bad choice since it's to loud for such a small area.  Either Red or spun silver leafing.  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


I dont know man the reason i asked is i seen a old red ford pick up with a black center stripe and it looked pretty damn good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jun 15 2009, 02:00 PM~14195095-->
> 
> 
> 
> i rechromed my OG latches for a reason! what you could have done was use your OG hooks on the repros but your better off chroming OG's i took mine apart and did um wasnt cheap since they r diecast but the results were worth it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on that Brent, and I certainly did attempt to do what you just said by using the OG hooks. However, the OEM latch hooks have a coarse thread where Bob's Antique Junk has a fine thread.
> 
> My latches only have a few minor pits nothing major, so I think it's safe to say I'll end up replating the OG ones.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Jun 15 2009, 04:14 PM~14196387
> *I dont know man the reason i asked is i seen a old red ford pick up with a black center stripe and it looked pretty damn good
> *


 :0


----------



## sucio138




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 16 2009, 11:38 AM~14205138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa! Damn I thought I was a crowd pleaser when it comes to documenting the updates! I guess not! 

Hopefully, the A/C will be finished this weekend.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 16 2009, 09:38 AM~14205138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: not to be an ass but when are we going to see those pics of the new front on the pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

soon i might start a build thread even tho im almost done


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 16 2009, 03:28 PM~14208562
> *:uh: not to be an ass but when are we going to see those pics of the new front on Betty  :biggrin:
> *


MUTHAFUCKA JUST GOT REPAINTED AND FULLY HOOD MURALLED UP YESTERDAY


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14212818
> *MUTHAFUCKA JUST GOT REPAINTED AND FULLY HOOD MURALLED UP YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lightnings bad ass


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 16 2009, 11:51 PM~14213830
> *that lightnings bad ass
> *


straight up Brooks & Dunn shirt style.


----------



## JUCYAZ

funkin dope ryd bro!!!!!!! very lucky man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2009, 01:48 AM~14214167
> *straight up Brooks & Dunn shirt style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I knew you liked this ride when I posted it before (It's from an in-law of mine).

They took some pics of it with my new niece


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 17 2009, 07:41 AM~14215064
> *I knew you liked this ride when I posted it before (It's from an in-law of mine).
> 
> They took some pics of it with my new niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she looks very comfy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JUCYAZ+Jun 17 2009, 04:24 AM~14214568-->
> 
> 
> 
> funkin dope ryd bro!!!!!!! very lucky man!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 17 2009, 08:41 AM~14215064
> *I knew you liked this ride when I posted it before (It's from an in-law of mine).
> 
> They took some pics of it with my new niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA! That's classic.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2009, 12:48 AM~14214167
> *straight up Brooks & Dunn shirt style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waaaaaaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Jun 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14211021-->
> 
> 
> 
> soon i might start a build thread even tho im almost done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: you need one :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jun 16 2009, 10:24 PM~14212818
> *MUTHAFUCKA JUST GOT REPAINTED AND FULLY HOOD MURALLED UP YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 17 2009, 06:41 AM~14215064
> *I knew you liked this ride when I posted it before (It's from an in-law of mine).
> 
> They took some pics of it with my new niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that 666 hp on the carb :thumbsup: nice detail


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2009, 10:14 AM~14215542
> *HA! That's HOT.
> *



:0 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jun 17 2009, 07:20 PM~14220790
> *:0  :uh:
> *


Do not pass GO, straight to jail for that one! :angry:


----------



## 2low63

hahahaha its all good homie :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS GOOD SETH.....I MIGHT BE DOWN IN THE BOTTOM ON THE 25TH WE GOTTA HOOK UP AND CHILL...(NO ****)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 17 2009, 10:39 PM~14222725
> *WHATS GOOD SETH.....I MIGHT BE DOWN IN THE BOTTOM ON THE 25TH WE GOTTA HOOK UP AND CHILL...(NO ****)
> *


See you there.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2009, 09:34 AM~14226675
> *See you there.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

hno: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2009, 12:54 PM~14248016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138

look wat showed up in my garage


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 21 2009, 12:06 AM~14250466
> *look wat showed up in my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're killing me, I want a 57 real bad. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2009, 07:07 AM~14252200
> *You're killing me, I want a 57 real bad.  :0
> *


So what you riding now?? I found a 57 2dr hardtop they told me it was in mint condition ready to roll I'm trying to pick it up. Hopefully the guy calls me today


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 09:15 AM~14252215
> *So what you riding now?? I found a 57 2dr hardtop they told me it was in mint condition ready to roll I'm trying to pick it up. Hopefully the guy calls me today
> *


61!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14250466
> *look wat showed up in my garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: did you just pic this up?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

It was so fucking hot out today! 

I ran both lines through the radiator support which called for some evasive surgery and I installed the condensor as well. :0 

I used a hydraulic punch to make the 1" holes, now I need to go buy a couple grommets for the rad support. 


















I ran the larger 10 hose in between the battery tray and radiator and the smaller 6 hose beneath the tray.


----------



## regal ryda

damn seth it looks like this car just rolled off the assembly line


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Can't get a hydro cylinder in there now.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Jun 22 2009, 01:20 AM~14258901-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn seth it looks like this car just rolled off the assembly line
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Jun 22 2009, 09:24 AM~14260377
> *Can't get a hydro cylinder in there now.......
> *


The pics sure make it out to look that way, but the air drier is parallel to the compressor, so there isn't going to be any issues.


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Seth. :wave: Sick as a dog over here. Hows everything with u cracka?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 22 2009, 09:50 AM~14260450
> *Wassup Seth. :wave: Sick as a dog over here. Hows everything with u cracka?
> *


All is good over here, but I'll be alot better if I get this A/C project sewed up prior to the picnic. uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 09:15 AM~14252215
> *So what you riding now?? I found a 57 2dr hardtop they told me it was in mint condition ready to roll I'm trying to pick it up. Hopefully the guy calls me today
> *











If the 57 looks anything like this, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

all day


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 07:44 AM~14260437
> *Thanks brother!  :biggrin:
> The pics sure make it out to look that way, but the air drier is parallel to the compressor, so there isn't going to be any issues.
> *


Thought you were gonna puss out for a minute


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 21 2009, 02:27 PM~14254755
> *It was so fucking hot out today!
> 
> I ran both lines through the radiator support which called for some evasive surgery and I installed the condensor as well.  :0
> 
> I used a hydraulic punch to make the 1" holes, now I need to go buy a couple grommets for the rad support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the larger 10 hose in between the battery tray and radiator and the smaller 6 hose beneath the tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: betty's Ice cold, I luv it, only way to ride in sfl :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

i wouldn't need AC if i had a vert.............. :cheesy:

but in FLORIDA ITS A MUST!!!!

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14264040
> *:wow:  betty's Ice cold, I luv it, only way to ride in sfl  :thumbsup:
> *


Trying to get her there.... Just finished up for today, it's too fucking hot outside! 

Anyways, I got my grommets installed for the hoses. 








#10 hose








#6 hose









I also got the driver's side A/C vent and top switch extender done, and the center controls. I customized the OG center controls by removing the operating cables and drilling out the stock holes to accomodate the Vintage Air switches. I had to grind down the Vintage Air switches so that I could use some OG 1961 Radio Dash knobs to work the Blower and Thermostat switches. Came out nice and looks completely stock! 
:biggrin:  


















Still have alot more to go! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jun 22 2009, 07:50 PM~14265151
> *i wouldn't need AC if i had a vert.............. :cheesy:
> 
> but in FLORIDA ITS A MUST!!!!
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

what they call you....


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 03:56 PM~14265217
> *Trying to get her there.... Just finished up for today, it's too fucking hot outside!
> 
> Anyways, I got my grommets installed for the hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #10 hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the driver's side A/C vent and top switch extender done, and the center controls.  I customized the OG center controls by removing the operating cables and drilling out the stock holes to accomodate the Vintage Air switches.  I had to grind down the Vintage Air switches so that I could use some OG 1961 Radio Dash knobs to work the Blower and Thermostat switches.  Came out nice and looks completely stock!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have alot more to go!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2009, 07:56 PM~14265217
> *Trying to get her there.... Just finished up for today, it's too fucking hot outside!
> 
> Anyways, I got my grommets installed for the hoses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #10 hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the driver's side A/C vent and top switch extender done, and the center controls.  I customized the OG center controls by removing the operating cables and drilling out the stock holes to accomodate the Vintage Air switches.  I had to grind down the Vintage Air switches so that I could use some OG 1961 Radio Dash knobs to work the Blower and Thermostat switches.  Came out nice and looks completely stock!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have alot more to go!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Looks damn good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

BETTY KILLER?


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG+Jun 23 2009, 02:49 AM~14269575-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks damn good!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 07:31 AM~14270443
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jun 23 2009, 04:31 AM~14270087-->
> 
> 
> 
> BETTY KILLER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that. :nicoderm: She needs more jewelry. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:01 AM~14270689
> *:wave:
> *


Any change of plans for this weekend?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 09:31 AM~14270803
> *I saw that. :nicoderm: She needs more jewelry.  :biggrin:
> Any change of plans for this weekend?
> *


Yeah i fly out earlier.  Sucks that i cant make it.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:35 AM~14270816
> *Yeah i fly out earlier.  Sucks that i cant make it.....
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 09:46 AM~14270860
> *
> *


We shud get together when i get back. Want to talk to you about some stuff. We shud definately hit up abacoa too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:48 AM~14270868
> *We shud get together when i get back. Want to talk to you about some stuff. We shud definately hit up abacoa too.
> *


 :biggrin: hit me up. Abacoa is the 11th, instead of the 4th next month.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 10:26 AM~14271065
> *:biggrin:  hit me up. Abacoa is the 11th, instead of the 4th next month.
> *


Ok the Roadie will be there!


----------



## lone star

damn i need ac in my shit ,especially after this weekend in tulsa.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 12:17 PM~14271910
> *damn i need ac in my shit ,especially after this weekend in tulsa.
> *


Hit me up, my buddy is an Authorized Dealer for Vintage Air. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looking goood


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 23 2009, 01:47 PM~14272652
> *looking goood
> *


Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 06:15 AM~11292095
> *Well, it took me a long 6 months to find the right 61 rag after the sale of my Bubbletop and some of you  may not know that I cashed out of Problemadic to fund for this beautiful OG Ragtop.
> 
> The Ace is a real solid original factory 283 car with powerglide transmission that received a "body on" restoration approximately 22 years ago by the former owner, who purchased the car from the original owner back in 1984 where that car was found stored inside a steel mill, mostly complete minus the 283cid.  The car has very solid floors, braces, inner/outer rockers, and sheet metal. Not one dent, bubble or spot of rot on the body. Needless to say, I am real happy with the purchase of this OG ride.
> 
> It's gonna take some time like Skim, and to get her the look that I am trying to acheive.  I plan to refinish the entire car all Black with NO side stripe, refinish all the chrome, stainless and aluminum, add some nice options and of course Accy's, so stay tuned to see the outcome on this Ace.
> 
> The Day she came home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hows the black paintjob coming along??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 23 2009, 04:15 PM~14274033
> *Hows the black paintjob coming along??
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:20 PM~14274078
> *:werd:
> *



Car Looks Real Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:48 AM~14270868
> *We shud get together when i get back. Want to talk to you about some stuff. We shud definately hit up abacoa too.
> *


how come no one told me about this??? not cool enough :angry: :angry: :rant:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jun 23 2009, 07:24 PM~14275876
> *how come no one told me about this??? not cool enough :angry:  :angry:  :rant:
> *


 :uh: We just talking bout it now fool. :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jun 23 2009, 07:24 PM~14275876
> *how come no one told me about this??? not cool enough :angry:  :angry:  :rant:
> *


You need a hug ******? Someone get this fool a tissue...... :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 23 2009, 02:15 PM~14274033
> *Hows the black paintjob coming along??
> *


He's too scared to go that far.

New name of this ride is = "Attempted Murder"




> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 07:23 PM~14276928
> *:uh: We just talking bout it now fool.  :uh:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 23 2009, 03:15 PM~14274033
> *Hows the black paintjob coming along??
> *


He started with the engine compartment first.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2009, 08:13 AM~14281601
> *He's too scared to go that far.
> 
> New name of this ride is = "Attempted Murder"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he should keep the red paint but he's gotta do the trim and outside chrome black 


anodized if nothing else


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

About 75% completed with the A/C install thus far. Unfortunately, I won't be able to finish this project before the Majestic's picnic since I need to weld two brackets in order to hang the evaporator underneath my dash. I definitely suprised myself with how much I've accomplished for only the few hours of work I've put in.


----------



## MAAANDO

Looks good meng. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 06:00 AM~14292303
> *About 75% completed with the A/C install thus far. Unfortunately, I won't be able to finish this project before the Majestic's picnic since I need to weld two brackets in order to hang the evaporator underneath my dash.  I definitely suprised myself with how much I've accomplished for only the few hours of work I've put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Red on the noodle like a prick on a poodle


----------



## sucio138

looking good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 07:00 AM~14292303
> *About 75% completed with the A/C install thus far. Unfortunately, I won't be able to finish this project before the Majestic's picnic since I need to weld two brackets in order to hang the evaporator underneath my dash.  I definitely suprised myself with how much I've accomplished for only the few hours of work I've put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you can't bring it to the show or just no ac for the drive there?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 25 2009, 11:11 AM~14293159
> *So you can't bring it to the show or just no ac for the drive there?
> *


I'm going for sure in the Ragtop, she's ready, but the A/C won't. The ragtop looks like it has a/c though. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14294004
> *I'm going for sure in the Ragtop, she's ready, but the A/C won't.  The ragtop looks like it has a/c though.  :biggrin:
> *


and thats all that matters.


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 06:31 AM~14270803
> *I saw that. :nicoderm: She needs more jewelry.  :biggrin:
> *


Hook me up up with some BLING then! :biggrin: Could really use some rockers....and a template for the side mirrors.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 12:46 AM~14301809
> *Hook me up up with some BLING then!  :biggrin: Could really use some rockers....and a template for the side mirrors.
> *


Haha! Is that you now Phil? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We fucking around with them twins. Got to love them red heads. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 05:42 AM~14304089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 05:42 AM~14304089
> *Haha! Is that you now Phil? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We fucking around with them twins. Got to love them red heads.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yessir, just finished her a few weeks ago! They're twins but they have their own personality! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

She's a bute! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 10:33 AM~14306178
> *She's a bute!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, your's too! I thinking about throwing some 22's on her though! :0 I like the look on that blue one!


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 11:17 AM~14272397
> *Hit me up, my buddy is an Authorized Dealer for Vintage Air.  :biggrin:
> *











:cheesy: I may need that number when shit picks back up at work


----------



## Gabe61

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 12:02 PM~14305936
> *Yessir, just finished her a few weeks ago! They're twins but they have their own personality!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 348 with a 3 or 4 speed cuz i have a 348 with a 3 speed on column and i dont really like it i was thinking of putting on the floor


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 02:11 PM~14306529
> *Thanks bro, your's too! I thinking about throwing some 22's on her though!  :0  I like the look on that blue one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks brother. Intro's or some Billet Specialties would set her off right. Get that staggered look going with 22" in the rear and some 19" in the front, mash her bumper to the ground! 



> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jun 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14307927-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: I may need that number when shit picks back up at work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gabe61_@Jun 26 2009, 04:43 PM~14308000
> *is that a 348 with a 3 or 4 speed cuz i have a 348 with a  3 speed on column and i dont really like it i was thinking of putting on the floor
> *


Phil's is a four speed, i'm assuming a Borg Warner T-10.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 06:31 AM~14270803
> *I saw that. :nicoderm: She needs more jewelry.  :biggrin:
> Any change of plans for this weekend?
> *



she might not have enough jewelry but look at all that heart under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 01:55 PM~14308093
> *Thanks brother.  Intro's or some Billet Specialties would set her off right. Get that staggered look going with 22" in the rear and some 19" in the front, mash her bumper to the ground!
> 
> *


Hahaha! I need to do something cuz I ripped out the oil pan drain plug first time out. :uh:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 01:55 PM~14308093
> *
> Phil's is a four speed, i'm assuming a Borg Warner T-10.
> *



Dang Seth knows his stuff! :biggrin: Yep, 4 speed T10 with a 409 under the hood. Tranny was acting up the other day so I took it out to have it checked out. Turns out what I thought was a rebuilt tranny wasn't. Had just a couple bad parts.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14311895
> *Dang Seth knows his stuff!  :biggrin:  Yep, 4 speed T10 with a 409 under the hood. Tranny was acting up the other day so I took it out to have it checked out. Turns out what I thought was a rebuilt tranny wasn't. Had just a couple bad parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your pm box is full


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 26 2009, 09:33 AM~14306178-->
> 
> 
> 
> She's a bute!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14306529
> *Thanks bro, your's too! I thinking about throwing some 22's on her though!  :0  I like the look on that blue one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2009, 04:00 AM~14292303
> *About 75% completed with the A/C install thus far. Unfortunately, I won't be able to finish this project before the Majestic's picnic since I need to weld two brackets in order to hang the evaporator underneath my dash.  I definitely suprised myself with how much I've accomplished for only the few hours of work I've put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jun 26 2009, 07:41 PM~14309638-->
> 
> 
> 
> she might not have enough jewelry but look at all that heart under the hood  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, 5.7 liters of pure joy with 4 gears to get on... nothing but fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 12:34 AM~14311831
> *Hahaha! I need to do something cuz I ripped out the oil pan drain plug first time out.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 12:40 AM~14311895
> *Dang Seth knows his stuff!  :biggrin:  Yep, 4 speed T10 with a 409 under the hood. Tranny was acting up the other day so I took it out to have it checked out. Turns out what I thought was a rebuilt tranny wasn't. Had just a couple bad parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ccarriii_@Jun 27 2009, 01:03 AM~14312096
> *:worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 10:02 AM~14305936
> *Yessir, just finished her a few weeks ago! They're twins but they have their own personality!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What type of black paint did you use for the fenders and core support?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2009, 08:26 AM~14185066
> *Yeah, don't buy these they are absolute shit, both hooks broke instantly once installed.  I adjusted them to my OEM ones that were installed and the latches would not fully engage into a secure position.  So I adjusted the hooks a little closer until they got snug and both hooks broke off.  These were not Trim Parts, these were "Bob's Antiques" China junk.  I sent them back yesterday.  BUYER BEWARE.  My OEM latches are back on the Rag.
> *


thats why I had my OG ones disassembled and chromed


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Jun 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14311895
> *Dang Seth knows his stuff!  :biggrin:  Yep, 4 speed T10 with a 409 under the hood. Tranny was acting up the other day so I took it out to have it checked out. Turns out what I thought was a rebuilt tranny wasn't. Had just a couple bad parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That think might as well be made of gold. 61 T-10 are pricey.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

damn i should have gone! rain kept me away


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 29 2009, 11:33 AM~14327565
> *damn i should have gone! rain kept me away
> *


I thought you were there rollin in a Rat Rod Truck that came smashin' through...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Here she is strutting her stuff off yesterday..... 

Posted up at the Majestics Picnic yesterday in Broward County.... I took home the trophy for "BEST ENGINE". :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14327935
> *I thought you were there rollin in a Rat Rod Truck that came smashin' through...
> *



naw i ended up working my 50 and got caught up, i also showed the 57 some love


----------



## sucio138




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## Royalty

BEAUTIMOUS! :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

She's a bute clark!!


----------



## 2low63

nice pics Seth!! Lookin badass homie!!

keep up the good work

I had lots of fun at my first picnic and my first time being with my Individual members, good times to come!!

i gotta finish my 68'!!!! we gotta be rollin together brotha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I always thought you were black........


----------



## r2d2

car is sick kid....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 30 2009, 05:57 AM~14338416
> *I always thought you were black........
> *


ha


----------



## sucio138

is that by mount sinai?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14327939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You throwin up your set?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 30 2009, 08:57 AM~14338416-->
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought you were black........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm photosynthetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 09:33 AM~14338540
> *car is sick kid....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sucio138_@Jun 30 2009, 09:47 AM~14338603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that by mount sinai?
> *


I believe that was taken while we were entering C.B. Smith park?


----------



## arabretard

car looks beautiful


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The white dice explains it all now.........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14339586
> *car looks beautiful
> *


Thanks


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 29 2009, 05:40 PM~14332232
> *She's a bute clark!!
> *


----------



## 2low63




----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14327939
> *Here she is strutting her stuff off yesterday.....
> 
> Posted up at the Majestics Picnic yesterday in Broward County.... I took home the trophy for "BEST ENGINE".  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats fucker!! looks good


----------



## regal ryda

damn Seth....the joys of ridin in a rag 61


Labor of love you earned it enjoy it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE+Jul 1 2009, 12:05 AM~14346717-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats fucker!! looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jul 1 2009, 01:06 AM~14347436
> *damn Seth....the joys of ridin in a rag 61
> Labor of love you earned it enjoy it
> *


Thank you brother... More to come soon.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 30 2009, 07:57 AM~14338416
> *I always thought you were black........
> *



only his heart..... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up dood, car looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 1 2009, 11:13 AM~14350122
> *whats up dood, car looks good
> *


Werd.. Herringbird! Thanks brudda. :biggrin:


----------



## huesone

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 11:47 AM~14150572
> *Anyone think these will look good in the trunk?
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think they will look better in my trunk! :biggrin: 

Glad you decided to go all out with the aircraft. Thanks a lot for coming through with the pumps and checking out the BLUE MAGIC! If i didnt have to go out of town this weekend we would have kicked it for sure. Holla

HUES


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14366950
> *I think they will look better in my trunk!  :biggrin:
> 
> Glad you decided to go all out with the aircraft. Thanks a lot for coming through with the pumps and checking out the BLUE MAGIC! If i didnt have to go out of town this weekend we would have kicked it for sure. Holla
> 
> HUES
> *


No doubt brother! "BLUE MAGIC" is for sure going to be hurting some feelings. That paint and body is absolutely beautiful! They aren't ready for that Blue Trey Ragtop!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim

bitch answer yo phone. Ol graham cracker eatin nikka!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14368710
> *bitch answer yo phone. Ol graham cracker eatin nikka!
> *


I know you aint talkin "Mr. txt me 1st " screenin ass nukka


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2009, 11:42 PM~14369108
> *I know you aint talkin "Mr. txt me 1st " screenin ass nukka
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for reals


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 03:08 PM~14330081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 3 2009, 01:11 AM~14368710-->
> 
> 
> 
> bitch answer yo phone. Ol graham cracker eatin nikka!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 I was down in the grove lastnight, had to stop by the homie Hues crib, his rag trey is gonna be da shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Jul 3 2009, 01:42 AM~14369108
> *I know you aint talkin "Mr. txt me 1st " screenin ass nukka
> *


:rofl:



> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 3 2009, 01:52 AM~14369243-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: for reals
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jul 3 2009, 08:54 AM~14370768
> *
> *


:wave: Tommy :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by huesone_@Jul 2 2009, 10:16 PM~14366950
> *I think they will look better in my trunk!   :biggrin:
> 
> Glad you decided to go all out with the aircraft. Thanks a lot for coming through with the pumps and checking out the BLUE MAGIC! If i didnt have to go out of town this weekend we would have kicked it for sure. Holla
> 
> HUES
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:20 AM~14327939
> *Here she is strutting her stuff off yesterday.....
> 
> Posted up at the Majestics Picnic yesterday in Broward County.... I took home the trophy for "BEST ENGINE".   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good there captian


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2009, 11:29 AM~14371435
> *looking real good there captian
> *


Thanks Rich.


----------



## tpimuncie

:0 BAD MUTHA!!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2009, 09:07 AM~14371313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2low63




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## KERRBSS

hey can you identify these for me please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486585


----------



## rag61

looking sweet seth!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nappy headed poodles


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2009, 06:01 PM~14395213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click save.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jul 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14375828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that conti kit would set betty off :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 08:48 PM~14427793
> *that conti kit would set betty off :thumbsup:
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2009, 06:52 AM~14432612
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sucio138

a/c piping yet?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2009, 08:52 AM~14432612
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :twak:
> *


 :loco: :buttkick: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 05:48 PM~14427793
> *that conti kit would set betty off :thumbsup:
> *


a continental kit is the worst thing you can do to an ace


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14437668
> *a continental kit is the worst thing you can do to an ace
> *


 :werd:not a big fan of them either.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2009, 04:41 PM~14437668
> *a continental kit is the worst thing you can do to an ace
> *


Yup. :0


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 10 2009, 05:41 PM~14437668
> *a continental kit is the worst thing you can do to an ace
> *


really :scrutinize: wow didn't know that, I think they look great, but then again I like the extended bumper ones like the one big red 64 has :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

Lookin great seth....I got my interior pulled out today....there was so much rat shit in there ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2009, 09:52 AM~14432612
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :twak:
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jul 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14437668-->
> 
> 
> 
> a continental kit is the worst thing you can do to an ace
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:24 PM~14438032
> *:werd:not a big fan of them either.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14438178
> *Yup.  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14438303
> *really :scrutinize:  wow didn't know that, I think they look great, but then again I like the extended bumper ones like the one big red 64 has  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 05:57 PM~14450619
> *Lookin great seth....I got my interior pulled out today....there was so much rat shit in there ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jul 13 2009, 07:05 AM~14455194
> *X2
> *


:yes:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2009, 08:52 AM~14432612
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :twak:
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH CONTINENTAL KITS ON RAG ACES


----------



## el amo

OUT HERE IN THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL, THATS HOW WE ROLL ACES :biggrin: MUST BE A BACK EAST THANG  DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS! THATS WHAT MAKE LOWRIDING SO INTERESTING :biggrin: IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME IT WOULD BE BORING!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by el amo+Jul 13 2009, 04:13 PM~14458898-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH CONTINENTAL KITS ON RAG ACES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el amo_@Jul 13 2009, 04:26 PM~14459025
> *OUT HERE IN THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL, THATS HOW WE ROLL ACES :biggrin: MUST BE A BACK EAST THANG  DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS! THATS WHAT MAKE LOWRIDING SO INTERESTING :biggrin: IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME IT WOULD BE BORING!
> *


East, West, whatever.... 

To cover up the nicest tail lines that Chevrolet ever produced is just wrong. :nono: :biggrin:

There's a reason why Chevrolet didn't produce them for 61, and it's for that reason.


----------



## lone star

yea and putting dual spot lights its that much tighter :uh: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14459850
> *yea and putting dual spot lights its that much tighter  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Most def, it's nothing but a Rolex hanging off them fenders, younowhuimsayun.


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2009, 02:30 PM~14459819
> *:barf:
> East, West, whatever....
> 
> To cover up the nicest tail lines that Chevrolet ever produced is just wrong. :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> There's a reason why Chevrolet didn't produce them for 61, and it's for that reason.
> *



:yes: PREACH SETH! :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

where is my homie


----------



## Hialeah56

like a pimp61 :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
















gator skin baby


----------



## Hialeah56

:uh: and this is in florida :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 10:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Murdered


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 07:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha was the objective to make it look like a shark :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2009, 02:30 PM~14459819
> *:barf:
> East, West, whatever....
> 
> To cover up the nicest tail lines that Chevrolet ever produced is just wrong. :nono:  :biggrin:
> 
> There's a reason why Chevrolet didn't produce them for 61, and it's for that reason.
> *



Good tail is hard to find!
:wave:


----------



## hoppin91lac

page 7


----------



## RAGTOP 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14327939
> *Here she is strutting her stuff off yesterday.....
> 
> Posted up at the Majestics Picnic yesterday in Broward County.... I took home the trophy for "BEST ENGINE".  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Time to shine....looking good bro,,,,,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 29 2009, 11:31 PM~14622212
> *Time to shine....looking good bro,,,,,
> 
> *


Thanks J.C. your Ace is saweeeet!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 07:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a fuckin sad waste of a car that is


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 09:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:20 AM~14327939
> *Here she is strutting her stuff off yesterday.....
> 
> Posted up at the Majestics Picnic yesterday in Broward County.... I took home the trophy for "BEST ENGINE".  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking amazing Seth.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 31 2009, 09:50 AM~14636277
> *fucking amazing Seth.....
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 08:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't feel so good! :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 31 2009, 02:17 PM~14639832
> *I don't feel so good! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 18 2009, 07:24 AM~14510505
> *like a pimp61 :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVRO...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gator skin baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my dream car is a 61 bubble top and its sad to see how people waste them doing things like this to them :nosad:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 30 2009, 11:07 PM~14634993
> *What a fuckin sad waste of a car that is
> *


:roflmao: That's what the old timers say about our lifted cars :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Brian Thompson stoppin by to say


----------



## SoTexCustomz

:0 :0 :0 that thing looks good


----------



## regal ryda

yea Brian's shit is tits.....love them 409 valve covers he got too


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## lone star

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14655728
> *Brian Thompson stoppin by to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got it rebuilt? looks good.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 11:54 AM~14682906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

ahahahah


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 5 2009, 12:02 PM~14683625
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ahahahah
> *


shit is jammin i dont care what anyone thinks :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

hey this is duane out there in nebraska, u still got my 61 chevy boy?!?!?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 PM~14683730
> *shit is jammin i dont care what anyone thinks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14655728-->
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Thompson stoppin by to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a nice hotel!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 09:27 PM~14687297
> *hey this is duane out there in nebraska, u still got my 61 chevy boy?!?!?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 09:27 PM~14687297
> *hey this is duane out there in nebraska, u still got my 61 chevy boy?!?!?
> *


I haven't had much time to put in any work on the Ace lately with traveling, working on Problemadic and moving to a new residence. 

Thanks to Brian Thompson who helped me remedy a problem on my 350 small block. The stop and go driving has been free of any problems, but whenever interstate or high rpm driving comes to play, the 350 begins to spurt out oil due to improper crankcase ventilation.

My initial design on the 350 was a takeoff of a 1967 Chevrolet 327cid that had no draft tube but still provided a oil filler with a breather for Positive Crankcase Ventilation. The use of a PCV valve inline of the Oil Filler Tube to the Edelbrock's main vacuum port was utilized. My problem was that I chose to use a smaller Corvette cap on the oil filler that was SEALED and did not provide any ventilation for the motor which causes this mess at higher rpms. 

Brian recommended that I use some sort of Offenhauser style snorkel breather on the valve covers. He told me to eliminate the PCV valve from the setup, cap off both vac ports and to ventilate the Vette oil filler cap. 

Last week I ordered two Lowboy snorkel style vintage breathers from Mooneyes U.S.A. and of course, that shiny polished treatment will get murdered soon.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: 

Time to get these badboys to work.


----------



## regal ryda

Back on Betty....lol


----------



## lone star

u moved in with skim?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 1 2009, 12:29 PM~14946897-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back on Betty....lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14946949
> *u moved in with skim?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star

im just sayin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 12:37 PM~14946962
> *im just sayin
> *


Getting ready to move....and this is looking like home. 1850 sq.ft, 3 bed/2 bath, New Pool, New Roof, Concrete Driveway, Tiled, Upgraded Bathrooms, Big Kitchen, BBQ's on Sunday, only thing is NO two car garage for Beatrice.  God damnit!


----------



## FiveNine619

wow...thats why u be sporting them silk shirts..ballin!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14947247
> *Getting ready to move....and this is looking like home. 1850 sq.ft, 3 bed/2 bath, New Pool, New Roof, Concrete Driveway, Tiled, Upgraded Bathrooms, Big Kitchen, BBQ's on Sunday, only thing is NO two car garage for Beatrice.  God damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you build it she will come


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Sep 1 2009, 01:19 PM~14947346-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow...thats why u be sporting them silk shirts..ballin!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 1 2009, 01:53 PM~14947650
> *if you build it she will come
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 11:09 AM~14947247
> *Getting ready to move....and this is looking like home. 1850 sq.ft, 3 bed/2 bath, New Pool, New Roof, Concrete Driveway, Tiled, Upgraded Bathrooms, Big Kitchen, BBQ's on Sunday, only thing is NO two car garage for Beatrice.  God damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo Slim Tv Cwibs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

man i wouldnt do it. the house looks and sounds beautiful. but consider future projects. u will have no room. i already ran out of room on my house and when i bought it i had more than enough room. but good luck with whatever u choose


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14948005-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Slim Tv Cwibs!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 03:40 PM~14948597
> *man i wouldnt do it. the house looks and sounds beautiful. but consider future projects. u will have no room. i already ran out of room on my house and when i bought it i had more than enough room.  but good luck with whatever u choose
> *


Nothing is written in stone, looking at other properties as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 05:43 AM~14933094
> *I haven't had much time to put in any work on the Ace lately with traveling, working on Problemadic and moving to a new residence.
> 
> Thanks to Brian Thompson who helped me remedy a problem on my 350 small block.  The stop and go driving has been free of any problems, but whenever interstate or high rpm driving comes to play, the 350 begins to spurt out oil due to improper crankcase ventilation.
> 
> My initial design on the 350 was a takeoff of a 1967 Chevrolet 327cid that had no draft tube but still provided a oil filler with a breather for Positive Crankcase Ventilation. The use of a PCV valve inline of the Oil Filler Tube to the Edelbrock's main vacuum port was utilized.  My problem was that I chose to use a smaller Corvette cap on the oil filler that was SEALED and did not provide any ventilation for the motor which causes this mess at higher rpms.
> 
> Brian recommended that I use some sort of Offenhauser style snorkel breather on the valve covers.  He told me to eliminate the PCV valve from the setup, cap off both vac ports and to ventilate the Vette oil filler cap.
> 
> Last week I ordered two Lowboy snorkel style vintage breathers from Mooneyes U.S.A. and of course, that shiny polished treatment will get murdered soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had the same problem with my old 66 but I had a 350 intake with no oil filler tube and 327 valve covers. That bitch blew the intake seals as soon as I turned it on :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14947247
> *BBQ's on Sunday, only thing is NO two car garage for Beatrice.  God damnit!
> *


bbq's at seths, krum texas style, and the as far as the garage u can keep betty at mine im in hollywood i dont think im too far :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 01:40 PM~14948597
> *man i wouldnt do it. the house looks and sounds beautiful. but consider future projects. u will have no room. i already ran out of room on my house and when i bought it i had more than enough room.  but good luck with whatever u choose
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Sep 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14950873-->
> 
> 
> 
> had the same problem with my old 66 but I had a 350 intake with no oil filler tube and 327 valve covers. That bitch blew the intake seals as soon as I turned it on :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. In my case I took this 67 327 design and fucked it up by placing a Corvette sealed filler cap on, like I said it is only at high RPM's when anything would happen. The fucking oil dipstick would pop up about 3 to 4 inches from the pressure rise. lol. Nevertheless, the problem should be solved now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14951630
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sucio138_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14953318
> *bbq's at seths, krum texas style, and the as far as the garage u can keep betty at mine im in hollywood i dont think im too far  :biggrin:
> *


Haha! No doubt. 


Anyways, scuffed up the nice shiny new Mooneyes Breathers amd gave them a coat of epoxy primer followed by a damn near perfect match textured black to match the valve covers. Took the valve covers off one by one and used the gasket as the template then proceeded to drill out 5 holes for the breathing port and 2 additional holes for the mounting point. Turned out pretty nice.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Did that have the breather-tube in the back of the manifold/block?


----------



## regal ryda

that looks like it came factory


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 2 2009, 08:36 AM~14956883-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 2 2009, 08:37 AM~14956885
> *Did that have the breather-tube in the back of the manifold/block?
> *


No it did not. Like I was saying in 1967 the small block 327 eliminated the road draft tube (which you are talking about). However, they still have non ventilated valve covers on them, where they utilized the filler tube on the intake as the breather with an inline PCV valve to the main vacuum port of the carb, just like Betty. My problem was that I used a Corvette Sealed cap, so there wasn't any crankcase ventilation. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 2 2009, 08:39 AM~14956892
> *that looks like it came factory
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## BThompsonTX

Very nice Seth! That should do the trick.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 2 2009, 09:35 AM~14957140
> *Very nice Seth!  That should do the trick.
> *


Thanks for the BIG help brother! I have a nice 120 mile road trip scheduled this Saturday with Betty, so we'll see how she performs.


----------



## 79 cutty

Say out of curiosity why did you go with the blue top instead of a red top? Just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138

thats what im talking bout finally some one who's not scare to drive thery car!!!



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 08:50 AM~14957219
> *Thanks for the BIG help brother! I have a nice 120 mile road trip scheduled this Saturday with Betty, so we'll see how she performs.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14957312
> *Say out of curiosity why did you go with the blue top instead of a red top? Just wondering.  :biggrin:
> *


My Red Top is trickle charging right now since I accidently left my hood open and the underhood light drained my battery. The Blue Top is my backup.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 2 2009, 10:53 AM~14957587
> *thats what im talking bout finally some one who's not scare to drive thery car!!!
> *


Hell, I drove her to Daytona Rod Run back in November that was a 465 mile weekend adventure on 13's with the only hang up of breaking a rocker arm 3 miles away from home! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 07:57 AM~14957622
> *My Red Top is trickle charging right now since I accidently left my hood open and the underhood light drained my battery. The Blue Top is my backup.
> *


Ah, very nice. Engine compartment is looking top notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 11:11 AM~14957767
> *Ah, very nice. Engine compartment is looking top notch!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## Skim

> [/quote
> 
> 
> nicca ditched that snake line


----------



## sucio138

we all drive every year? you going this year?



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 10:00 AM~14957655
> *Hell, I drove her to Daytona Rod Run back in November that was a 465 mile weekend adventure on 13's with the only hang up of breaking a rocker arm 3 miles away from home!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Sep 2 2009, 12:03 PM~14958241
> *we all drive every year? you going this year?
> *


Most likely.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14958069
> *nicca ditched that snake line
> *


:uh: It's still laying on the garage floor from when it popped off. lol


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14947247
> *Getting ready to move....and this is looking like home. 1850 sq.ft, 3 bed/2 bath, New Pool, New Roof, Concrete Driveway, Tiled, Upgraded Bathrooms, Big Kitchen, BBQ's on Sunday, only thing is NO two car garage for Beatrice.  God damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey if it dont work out i heard theres some nice property in the overtown district and the prices are resonable too :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 2 2009, 04:37 PM~14960885
> *Hey if it dont work out i heard theres some nice property in the overtown district and the prices are resonable too :biggrin:
> *


I was just strolling through there Monday on my way back home picking my honey up from work. The local crew was shootin C-LO on the corner and a cop was just kick'n back watching that hot hand in the dice game.


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 03:00 PM~14960580
> *Most likely.
> *


 we leave friday morning maybe well see you on the rd, u pops goes out there too?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 06:31 AM~14956862
> *Yup. In my case I took this 67 327 design and fucked it up by placing a Corvette sealed filler cap on, like I said it is only at high RPM's when anything would happen. The fucking oil dipstick would pop up about 3 to 4 inches from the pressure rise. lol.  Nevertheless, the problem should be solved now.
> :biggrin:
> Haha! No doubt.
> Anyways, scuffed up the nice shiny new Mooneyes Breathers amd gave them a coat of epoxy primer followed by a damn near perfect match textured black to match the valve covers.  Took the valve covers off one by one and used the gasket as the template then proceeded to drill out 5 holes for the breathing port and 2 additional holes for the mounting point.  Turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look great, but just noticed, you have to take that wiper motor out back and murder his ass :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138+Sep 2 2009, 04:47 PM~14960991-->
> 
> 
> 
> we leave friday morning maybe well see you on the rd, u pops goes out there too?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Give me a shout when we near that date!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hialeah56_@Sep 2 2009, 05:56 PM~14961630
> *they look great, but just noticed, you have to take that  wiper motor out back and murder his ass :biggrin:
> *


No I need to take it back out and have it properly indexed! I paid big bucks for this restored 2 speed from Phil Reed. When you turn the switch to the off position the wipers go back to park at the half way point!  

Anyways, I just found this photo on my computer of the ol' gnarly ass engine compartment. LOL.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 AM~14957219
> *Thanks for the BIG help brother! I have a nice 120 mile road trip scheduled this Saturday with Betty, so we'll see how she performs.
> *


  where you going homie? big difference before and after engine!!! lookin good


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 06:31 AM~14956862
> *
> Anyways, scuffed up the nice shiny new Mooneyes Breathers amd gave them a coat of epoxy primer followed by a damn near perfect match textured black to match the valve covers.  Took the valve covers off one by one and used the gasket as the template then proceeded to drill out 5 holes for the breathing port and 2 additional holes for the mounting point.  Turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE!!!!*


----------



## andrewlister

lovin this topic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Sep 2 2009, 09:46 PM~14963775
> * where you going homie? big difference before and after engine!!! lookin good
> *


Call me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *DIPPINIT*

oh no.... :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 2 2009, 10:43 PM~14964441-->
> 
> 
> 
> *NICE!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-andrewlister_@Sep 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14964472
> *lovin this topic
> *


Thanks


----------



## DIPPINIT

Engine and 61 look BADASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14962297
> *
> No I need to take it back out and have it properly indexed! I paid big bucks for this restored 2 speed from Phil Reed.  When you turn the switch to the off position the wipers go back to park at the half way point!
> *


have you tried taking both arms off and turning it on and off, then setting the arms where you want them to park?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14965302
> *have you tried taking both arms off and turning it on and off, then setting the arms where you want them to park?
> *


Been there, done that brother.... I have them properly moving up and down as they should, it is just not properly indexed to go back to park. Once it goes to park the wipers will go to the down position and then rise to the middle of the windshield, so my solution for the time being is, when I need the wipers I have to plug the 12v power on the motor and time the wipers when they get to the down position and turn the car off then proceed to unplug 12v source to the wiper motor.  What makes it even better is the guy who handled the restoration of this 2 speed is now DEAD, so I have to find someone else to index it or maybe just get surgical myself on it. :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:19 AM~14967565
> *Been there, done that brother.... I have them properly moving up and down as they should, it is just not properly indexed to go back to park. Once it goes to park the wipers will go to the down position and then rise to the middle of the windshield, so my solution for the time being is, when I need the wipers I have to plug the 12v power on the motor and time the wipers when they get to the down position and turn the car off then proceed to unplug 12v source to the wiper motor.    What makes it even better is the guy who handled the restoration of this 2 speed is now DEAD, so I have to find someone else to index it or maybe just get surgical myself on it.  :uh:
> *



Seth-

Give Phil a call. I am sure he will take care of you. He is a great guy!


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 06:19 AM~14967565
> *Been there, done that brother.... I have them properly moving up and down as they should, it is just not properly indexed to go back to park. Once it goes to park the wipers will go to the down position and then rise to the middle of the windshield, so my solution for the time being is, when I need the wipers I have to plug the 12v power on the motor and time the wipers when they get to the down position and turn the car off then proceed to unplug 12v source to the wiper motor.    What makes it even better is the guy who handled the restoration of this 2 speed is now DEAD, so I have to find someone else to index it or maybe just get surgical myself on it.  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 09:14 AM~14969724
> *Seth-
> 
> Give Phil a call.  I am sure he will take care of you.  He is a great guy!
> *



Can i get the phone number for the tech line?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14973835
> *Can i get the phone number for the tech line?? :biggrin:
> *


You liked them breathers so much you had to run and get 4 today, huh? :biggrin: 

Thankfully, a good friend knew that Moon just finished production of some more today. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14969724
> *Seth-
> 
> Give Phil a call.  I am sure he will take care of you.  He is a great guy!
> *


Yes he is, he told me to just send it back and wait.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 06:36 PM~14974155
> *You liked them breathers so much you had to run and get 4 today, huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thankfully, a good friend knew that Moon just finished production of some more today.  :uh:
> *


OL I GOT DA HOOK UP ASS NICCA LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 05:57 AM~14956945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, the engine compartment really stands out. I like the attention to detail.  Those breathers set it off. Outstanding. :0


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 04:03 PM~14962297
> *Yup. Give me a shout when we near that date!
> No I need to take it back out and have it properly indexed! I paid big bucks for this restored 2 speed from Phil Reed.  When you turn the switch to the off position the wipers go back to park at the half way point!
> 
> Anyways, I just found this photo on my computer of the ol' gnarly ass engine compartment. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow that looks awesome, such a huge difference.


----------



## andrewlister

what is the black finish you've been using again, its fukkn great


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 3 2009, 08:40 PM~14974177-->
> 
> 
> 
> OL I GOT DA HOOK UP ASS NICCA LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 3 2009, 10:39 PM~14975238
> *Wow, the engine compartment really stands out.  I like the attention to detail.    Those breathers set it off.  Outstanding.  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Thanks Ted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 11:02 PM~14975468
> *wow that looks awesome, such a huge difference.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-andrewlister_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14975499
> *what is the black finish you've been using again, its fukkn great
> *


Powdercoat Satin, Gloss, Textured

Paint is Textured & Gloss


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 PM~14973835
> *Can i get the phone number for the tech line?? :biggrin:
> *


Didn't waste no time did ya, ol' algon azz nicca! Betty just got murdered literally. :angry:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 04:03 PM~14962297
> *Yup. Give me a shout when we near that date!
> No I need to take it back out and have it properly indexed! I paid big bucks for this restored 2 speed from Phil Reed.  When you turn the switch to the off position the wipers go back to park at the half way point!
> 
> Anyways, I just found this photo on my computer of the ol' gnarly ass engine compartment. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14962297
> *Yup. Give me a shout when we near that date!
> No I need to take it back out and have it properly indexed! I paid big bucks for this restored 2 speed from Phil Reed.  When you turn the switch to the off position the wipers go back to park at the half way point!
> 
> Anyways, I just found this photo on my computer of the ol' gnarly ass engine compartment. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 04:57 AM~14978738
> *Didn't waste no time did ya, ol' algon azz nicca!  Betty just got murdered literally.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Photoshop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2009, 04:36 PM~14974155
> *You liked them breathers so much you had to run and get 4 today, huh?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thankfully, a good friend knew that Moon just finished production of some more today.  :uh:
> *



Sum1 in Florida getting me hookups in Ca :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice


----------



## VEGASPHIL

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 3 2009, 05:03 PM~14973835
> *Can i get the phone number for the tech line?? :biggrin:
> *


I need that number too! :biggrin: I have the same problem with my wipers! Any idea how to fix it??? I looked online but couldn't find anything.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 4 2009, 12:58 PM~14980233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sum1 in Florida getting me hookups in Ca :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget ideas... :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VEGASPHIL_@Sep 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14981619
> *I need that number too!  :biggrin:  I have the same problem with my wipers! Any idea how to fix it??? I looked online but couldn't find anything.
> *


I'll let you know how mine turns out Phil. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Sep 4 2009, 12:48 PM~14981619
> *I need that number too!  :biggrin:  I have the same problem with my wipers! Any idea how to fix it??? I looked online but couldn't find anything.
> *



x2. Can I get a number?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Time for commercial break to pay some bills....


----------



## regal ryda

wuts up "Croc" :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 8 2009, 01:16 AM~15010755
> *wuts up "Croc" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog

TTT for Seth!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh: wheres the vacuum trunk?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 2 2009, 04:31 AM~14956862
> *Yup. In my case I took this 67 327 design and fucked it up by placing a Corvette sealed filler cap on, like I said it is only at high RPM's when anything would happen. The fucking oil dipstick would pop up about 3 to 4 inches from the pressure rise. lol.  Nevertheless, the problem should be solved now.
> :biggrin:
> Haha! No doubt.
> Anyways, scuffed up the nice shiny new Mooneyes Breathers amd gave them a coat of epoxy primer followed by a damn near perfect match textured black to match the valve covers.  Took the valve covers off one by one and used the gasket as the template then proceeded to drill out 5 holes for the breathing port and 2 additional holes for the mounting point.  Turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:14 AM~14969724
> *Seth-
> 
> Give Deez Nutz a call.  I am sure they will take care of you.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 9 2009, 12:01 AM~15021368-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  wheres the vacuum trunk?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you didn't... :nono:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 9 2009, 02:26 AM~15023181
> *:0
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Thanks to Dippinit & Pete-Sta, Brandon dropped off my California Rear Bumper to get straightened and show chromed today. We should see this in a few weeks looking purdy. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 01:44 PM~15027222
> *Thanks to Dippinit & Pete-Sta, Brandon dropped off my California Rear Bumper to get straightened and show chromed today. We should see this in a few weeks looking purdy.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.. Wonder What They Hit... :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2009, 01:09 PM~15027481
> *Damn.. Wonder What They Hit... :angry:
> *


VVVV Custom mount, serious.......


----------



## Skim

On dat wood grain tip.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 9 2009, 02:50 PM~15027939
> *VVVV Custom mount, serious.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 07:15 AM~11292095
> *Well, it took me a long 6 months to find the right 61 rag after the sale of my Bubbletop and some of you  may not know that I cashed out of Problemadic to fund for this beautiful OG Ragtop.
> 
> The Ace is a real solid original factory 283 car with powerglide transmission that received a "body on" restoration approximately 22 years ago by the former owner, who purchased the car from the original owner back in 1984 where that car was found stored inside a steel mill, mostly complete minus the 283cid.  The car has very solid floors, braces, inner/outer rockers, and sheet metal. Not one dent, bubble or spot of rot on the body. Needless to say, I am real happy with the purchase of this OG ride.
> 
> It's gonna take some time like Skim, and to get her the look that I am trying to acheive.  I plan to refinish the entire car all Black with NO side stripe, refinish all the chrome, stainless and aluminum, add some nice options and of course Accy's, so stay tuned to see the outcome on this Ace.
> 
> The Day she came home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 dayuuuumm homie that 61 is cool as hell.........cant wait to see more pics  :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good Seth


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 9 2009, 01:50 PM~15027939
> *VVVV Custom mount, serious.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its the same car i have judged before... you should see the int!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 9 2009, 01:50 PM~15027939
> *VVVV Custom mount, serious.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Sep 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15019055-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Seth!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up brother? :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 9 2009, 03:09 PM~15027481
> *Damn.. Wonder What They Hit... :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a little love tap.... My painter Brian is getting down on my rear valence pans today and should have some color on them by this weekend. The pair on Betty will be up for sale soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 9 2009, 03:50 PM~15027939
> *VVVV Custom mount, serious.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell naw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 04:05 PM~15028114
> *On dat wood grain tip.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15031202
> *wuts good Seth
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting ready to move Mike, staying busy at work, and trying to get that 61 Nomad finished. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2009, 01:26 AM~15034905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: You can't tell me nuthin'! :rofl:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 03:34 AM~15035968
> *Getting ready to move Mike, staying busy at work, and trying to get that 61 Nomad finished.  :biggrin:
> *


You'll get it done I got faith in you and your pops


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 04:34 AM~15035968
> *Whats up brother? :wave:
> Just a little love tap.... My painter Brian is getting down on my rear wheel wells today and should have some color on them by this weekend.  *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2009, 04:34 AM~15035968
> *Getting ready to move Mike, staying busy at work, and trying to get that special order siding finished.  :biggrin:
> :rofl: You can't tell me nuthin'! :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15042215-->
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get it done I got faith in you and your pops
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 02:11 AM~15047323
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 11 2009, 02:13 AM~15047344
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 11:13 PM~15047344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats funny didnt think Skim would eva show his house off again, told yall he was a baller
:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2009, 02:05 PM~15028114
> *On dat wood grain tip.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2009, 04:39 PM~15052590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 11:13 PM~15047344
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my grandmamas house :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## RUSTY FIERRO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 05:23 AM~14978637
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:  Thanks Ted.
> Thank you.
> Powdercoat Satin, Gloss, Textured
> 
> Paint is Textured & Gloss
> *


how does the powder coat hold up in the engine compartment.
any signs of it bubbling or peeling?
I had my pully's and some brackets done, but haven't ran the engine yet...
:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RUSTY FIERRO_@Sep 14 2009, 05:14 PM~15078045
> *how does the powder coat hold up in the engine compartment.
> any signs of it bubbling or peeling?
> I had my pully's and some brackets done, but haven't ran the engine yet...
> :biggrin:
> *


Hammer tough, STRONG like Bull...


----------



## brett

whats news? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew Seth


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

lookin great Seth! I'm jealous! 

I found some good ol boys round here to help me out with my car... It should be blasted and in expoxy with new floors within a month or two!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 14 2009, 01:59 PM~15077356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOLZ LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## FiveNine619

LolZ


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15083099
> *LolZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by brett+Sep 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15078905-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats news?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15079972
> *wut it dew Seth
> *


 :biggrin: 

Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 05:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 08:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw my homie today!! Shit was lookin good man!! Betty is hot shit rollin in da 561 seth! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hope you found what your looking for!! made my day seeing you rollin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSELONE

betty is a bad bitch :0


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: /drool


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 05:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Sep 15 2009, 10:35 PM~15092525-->
> 
> 
> 
> I saw my homie today!! Shit was lookin good man!! Betty is hot shit rollin in da 561 seth! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hope you found what your looking for!! made my day seeing you rollin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Your 68 should of been dippin down the block too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15093154
> *betty is a bad bitch  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 12:59 AM~15094630
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  /drool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: PM replied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 01:05 AM~15094708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2009, 02:58 AM~15095568
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 05:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i gotta get me a 61! this ride is sick! spotlights are on time too!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15097635
> *i gotta get me a 61! this  ride is sick! spotlights are on time too!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Come with it, she's waiting for you.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How much for the RED RAG


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 16 2009, 03:01 PM~15098949
> *How much for the RED RAG
> *


Will trade for a low mileage 1990 Suburban.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 04:18 PM~15099591
> *Will trade for a low mileage 1990 Suburban.
> *


 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Sep 16 2009, 10:11 PM~15102707
> *:uh: :nosad:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 03:18 PM~15099591
> *Will trade for a low mileage 1990 Suburban.
> *














:cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 02:18 PM~15099591
> *Will trade for a low mileage 1990 Suburban.
> *


Looks like to have a bidder?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 05:58 AM~15106181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Damn seth i would jump on that. I can see you all geared up ready to attend your first arein brotherhood meeting. Man shit you and all your abf boys could roll out jammin some death metal while heading over to all the dirtyest titty bars in south fla. Shit you could even get classy and add a rebel flag headliner :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 04:18 PM~15099591
> *Will trade for a low mileage 1990 Suburban.
> *


I have a 93 full size blazer with a rebuilt oreilly motor in it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 17 2009, 09:34 AM~15106359-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like to have a bidder?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 17 2009, 03:39 PM~15109017
> *Damn seth i would jump on that. I can see you all geared up ready to attend your first arein brotherhood meeting. Man shit you and all your abf boys could roll out jammin some death metal while heading over to all the dirtyest titty bars in south fla. Shit you could even get classy and add a rebel flag headliner :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 17 2009, 03:42 PM~15109039
> *I have a 93 full size blazer with a rebuilt oreilly motor in it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sucio138

2 57 bel airs,1 50 pontiac, 1 63 schwin?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2009, 03:45 AM~15116276
> *:0
> :uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619

whats braccin blood!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 18 2009, 06:35 PM~15122587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> whats braccin blood!!
> *


Mitchy, Phil, and Kron


----------



## FiveNine619

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

when is betty gona step out into the night?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 08:55 AM~15150894
> *when is betty gona step out into the night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2009, 07:00 AM~15150911
> *:ugh:
> *


lol


----------



## MAAANDO

:scrutinize:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 17 2009, 03:39 PM~15109017
> *Damn seth i would jump on that. I can see you all geared up ready to attend your first arein brotherhood meeting. Man shit you and all your abf boys could roll out jammin some death metal while heading over to all the dirtyest titty bars in south fla. Shit you could even get classy and add a rebel flag headliner :biggrin:
> *


next step is moving up to Bullitt County in Shepherdsville, KY. You could be my neighbor Seth.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Sep 18 2009, 06:35 PM~15122587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> whats braccin blood!!
> *


 :uh: Garbage


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2009, 09:06 AM~15150931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: Smooooth


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 22 2009, 09:32 AM~15152427
> *:uh: Garbage
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Sep 23 2009, 01:27 AM~15160148
> *
> *


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew Seth


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Rap + 61 Impala = PHAIL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Sep 23 2009, 08:30 AM~15161474-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut it dew Seth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Busy brother with moving to my new crib, how about you?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2009, 08:42 AM~15161509
> *Rap + 61 Impala = PHAIL
> *


Snoop says different....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:uh:


----------



## yetti

Hey Seth? Do the back bumper guards mount in the factory holes on the bottom of the bumper? Also do you have any pics of the hardware? I got 4 gaurds but no hardware. This is on a 61 drop that's why I'm asking you. 
Thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 23 2009, 01:59 PM~15163778
> *Hey Seth?  Do the back bumper guards mount in the factory holes on the bottom of the bumper?  Also do you have any pics of the hardware?  I got 4 gaurds but no hardware. This is on a 61 drop that's why I'm asking you.
> Thanks
> *


Yetti, all 61 passenger cars use the same bumpers except for the wagon rear bumper. The passenger bumpers all have the provision for mounting the guards on the underside of the bumper. You'll see an eyelid opening for mounting the guard. The bracketry that fastens to the backside of the guard and grabs the top lip of the bumper are now reproduced for $17.99 from Chevyracer57 on eBay.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15164514
> *Yetti, all 61 passenger cars use the same bumpers except for the wagon rear bumper. The passenger bumpers all have the provision for mounting the guards on the underside of the bumper. You'll see an eyelid opening for mounting the guard.  The bracketry that fastens to the backside of the guard and grabs the top lip of the bumper are now reproduced for $17.99 from Chevyracer57 on eBay.
> *


Thanks that's where I thought they went. This car has 1 piece front and back bumpers with the grill guard on the front already. :biggrin: I think I will just make my own hardware for the back guards. I will post some pics when I get them on.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:44 AM~15162197
> *Busy brother with moving to my new crib, how about you?
> *


wishin I was moving into a new crib


----------



## 713ridaz

> Busy brother with moving to my new crib, how about you?
> 
> baller talk....


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:20 AM~15161448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


"20 sack pyramid" :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> Thanks that's where I thought they went. This car has 1 piece front and back bumpers with the grill guard on the front already. :biggrin: I think I will just make my own hardware for the back guards. I will post some pics when I get them on.


Cool brother..



> wishin I was moving into a new crib


Make them power moves and get Brent's deuce rag, that car is a bargain! 



> Busy brother with moving to my new crib, how about you?
> 
> baller talk....
> 
> 
> 
> HA! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "20 sack pyramid" :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shit is classic where Dre makes his woman go grab the phone, when he's sitting next to that mafucca. :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2009, 07:59 AM~15171941
> *
> That shit is classic where Dre makes his woman go grab the phone, when he's sitting next to that mafucca. :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 09:02 AM~15172262
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Fucker... :roflmao: :roflmao: 




















































JP... Thanks for the springs.... They look great..... :thumbsup: 

Deeeeeeeeeeeez Nutz... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2009, 12:09 PM~15164514
> *Yetti, all 61 passenger cars use the same bumpers except for the wagon rear bumper. The passenger bumpers all have the provision for mounting the guards on the underside of the bumper. You'll see an eyelid opening for mounting the guard.  The bracketry that fastens to the backside of the guard and grabs the top lip of the bumper are now reproduced for $17.99 from Chevyracer57 on eBay.
> *


no need to get all techinal :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 25 2009, 01:20 PM~15184237
> *Fucker...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JP... Thanks for the springs.... They look great.....  :thumbsup:
> 
> Deeeeeeeeeeeez Nutz...  :biggrin:
> *


Just make sure you grease them joints on the hinges. Now grease deeezzzzzzz nutz.


----------



## regal ryda

Whats good brotha......send me a cpl of pics of your A/C hook up and how did you get the factory vents to work with it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 28 2009, 09:41 AM~15205382
> *Whats good brotha......send me a cpl of pics of your A/C hook up and how did you get the factory vents to work with it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 09:44 AM~15270376
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Seth?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15270478
> *Whats Up Seth?
> *


Pretty much finished with the move to my new crib. :biggrin: Finally, coming back to my senses. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 08:02 AM~15270952
> *Pretty much finished with the move to my new crib.  :biggrin:  Finally, coming back to my senses.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, I hate movin!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 5 2009, 02:34 PM~15272449
> *Hell yeah, I hate movin!
> *


One doesn't realize how much shit you accumulate over 7 years of living in the same dwelling. I found mostly useless shit that went in the trash, but I also found a few new old stock 61 parts, two nos hood strikers, nos vent window regulators, and Brand New Billet Specialties shit that I bought back in 2003 that I thought I lost! LOL!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 11:13 AM~15272762
> *One doesn't realize how much shit you accumulate over 7 years of living in the same dwelling.  I found mostly useless shit that went in the trash, but I also found a few new old stock 61 parts, two nos hood strikers, nos vent window regulators, and Brand New Billet Specialties shit that I bought back in 2003 that I thought I lost! LOL!
> *



Hell yeah bro, before this last year I had moved like 4 times within a 2 year span cause of dumb shit. Downsized my shit a lot. Now that I've been stable a year starting to collate again :biggrin: Cars and parts of course. Sounds like you came up on the NOS stuff all over again


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 07:44 AM~15270376
> *:biggrin:
> *


no really I want ta know b4 i get rid of mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15275713
> *no really I want ta know b4 i get rid of mine.... :biggrin:
> *


Well, I'm going to sell my evaporator core since its a universal fit and not the surefit. The mods required are going to take a lot longer to make it right then to just buy the sure fit. Cool weather is around the corner for me, so I think I'm gonna put the AC on the back burner til spring. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 5 2009, 07:09 PM~15275068
> *Hell yeah bro, before this last year I had moved like 4 times within a 2 year span cause of dumb shit.  Downsized my shit a lot.  Now that I've been stable a year starting to collate again  :biggrin:  Cars and parts of course.  Sounds like you came up on the NOS stuff all over again
> *


Moving definitely sucks, especially when you have your woman's house to move at the same time! lol.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2009, 11:02 AM~15270952
> *Pretty much finished with the move to my new crib.  :biggrin:  Finally, coming back to my senses.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2009, 10:34 AM~15280721
> *
> *



































I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 10:14 AM~15280980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.
> *


When Did You Pick This Up??? :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 AM~15280980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.
> *


Boss hoggin the slab on some 84 swangas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 6 2009, 04:45 PM~15283776-->
> 
> 
> 
> When Did You Pick This Up??? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple years ago at an auction.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Oct 6 2009, 04:50 PM~15283818
> *Boss hoggin the slab on some 84 swangas
> *


That's what I was told, put it on H-town craigslist and let her go.


----------



## Mr Gee

This shot is badass!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 7 2009, 12:26 PM~15292193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot is badass!!
> *


Thanks brother. Not bad for a camera phone! I spent a few hours cleaning her and she hasn't looked any better.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 7 2009, 03:26 PM~15292193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot is badass!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TXRYDER

Post pics of the new crib already :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace

I was thinking he was moving!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

YO ASS NEEDS TO HOP ON A PLANE AND SHOOT OUT TO THE DESERT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

fuck that post pics of the drop dog in the background


----------



## regal ryda

wuts up brother Seth?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER+Oct 7 2009, 02:30 PM~15293305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of the new crib already :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 06:42 PM~15295467
> *YO ASS NEEDS TO HOP ON A PLANE AND SHOOT OUT TO THE DESERT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me, I would if I could. Between moving and work, I've got to keep it movin', YOU CANT TELL ME NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 7 2009, 09:05 PM~15296640
> *fuck that post pics of the drop dog in the background
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got them too....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Oct 8 2009, 12:01 AM~15298511
> *wuts up brother Seth?
> *


Chillin' Chillin' whats good Mike?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

bout to try an get ready for paint


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Oct 7 2009, 02:30 PM~15293305
> *Post pics of the new crib already :uh:
> *


Just a few cell phone pics....Still getting setup, you know I gots to have that 61" Sony. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Looks good Seth... That's a Labradoodle right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 8 2009, 11:35 AM~15301534
> *Looks good Seth... That's a Labradoodle right?
> *


Thanks Marc. Bentley aka Hog Dog is a pure bred Standard Poodle (Parti Color, Silver/White). 2 years ago I flew to Springfield, Missouri to pick him up at 9 weeks old. He's at 75lbs. now and too smart for his own good! lol.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 09:24 AM~15301471
> *Just a few cell phone pics....Still getting setup, you know I gots to have that 61" Sony.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ol ballin ass nikka!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2009, 11:47 AM~15301622
> *ol ballin ass nikka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl: Fuckin' around out on the block pullin' them stunts, and straight knocked out them fronts. 

Now ya got a crib to stay at when you come out this way.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Diggin the McMansion, Seth...


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 10:24 AM~15301471
> *Just a few cell phone pics....Still getting setup, you know I gots to have that 61" Sony.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Seth :wave: , NICE house you got there...Conrats on you new home. I c the big smile on your dog, I'm shure he likes that new back yard too.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 10:42 AM~15301591
> *Thanks Marc. Bentley aka Hog Dog is a pure bred Standard Poodle (Parti Color, Silver/White). 2 years ago I flew to Springfield, Missouri to pick him up at 9 weeks old.  He's at 75lbs. now and too smart for his own good!  lol.
> *


Guess I don't know my breeds.. lol.. Good lookin pooch doe.. I have a 13 year old Jack Russel named Meyer. Had em since he was 9 weeks also.

I bet you can guess where his name came from... lol


----------



## Loco 61

Now This Looks Like My Office At The House... :0 But Not This Nice...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15301992-->
> 
> 
> 
> Diggin the McMansion, Seth...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 12:35 PM~15302067
> *Sup Seth :wave:  , NICE house you got there...Conrats on you new home. I c the big smile on your dog, I'm shure he likes that new back yard too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny what up? :wave: Thanks brother, oh yea he hasn't wasted anytime claiming his territory. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 8 2009, 01:18 PM~15302422
> *Guess I don't know my breeds.. lol..  Good lookin pooch doe..  I have a 13 year old Jack Russel named Meyer.  Had em since he was 9 weeks also.
> 
> I bet you can guess where his name came from... lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THE MASK?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Oct 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15302696
> *Now This Looks Like My Office At The House...  :0  But Not This Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

man seth that dog cracks me up. you gotta get him clipped?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 08:24 AM~15301471
> *Just a few cell phone pics....Still getting setup, you know I gots to have that 61" Sony.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seth when the party


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 8 2009, 06:12 PM~15307015
> *Seth when the party
> *


 :0 

Nice pad bro..love them Palm trees like we got here in Vegas!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That TV will fall off of there.......

damn ********


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Oct 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15306968-->
> 
> 
> 
> man seth that dog cracks me up. you gotta get him clipped?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hair cuts are a must....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15307015
> *Seth when the party
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon brother, soon!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Oct 8 2009, 10:44 PM~15307299
> *:0
> 
> Nice pad bro..love them Palm trees like we got here in Vegas!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15310307
> *Soon brother, soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I See A Road Trip Commin And Beer All The Way Up There And All The Way Back.. "I Got Fiiiiive On It"....... :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 07:17 AM~15310410
> *I See A Road Trip Commin  And Beer All The Way Up There And All The Way Back.. "I Got Fiiiiive On It"....... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sucio138

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15310307
> *
> QUOTE(J-RAY @ Oct 8 2009, 10:12 PM) *
> Seth when the party cool.gif
> Soon brother, soon!
> *


*IM ON MY WAY NIGGGAAAA!!!!!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 9 2009, 03:36 PM~15312692
> *IM ON MY WAY NIGGGAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15312921
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 04:08 PM~15312928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MIKE66

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 AM~15280980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.
> *




THIS IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 61s IVE EVER SEEN GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Oct 10 2009, 12:06 AM~15316367
> *THIS IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 61s IVE EVER SEEN GOOD JOB BRO
> *


Wow! I appreciate the kind words, thank you very much. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Oct 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15316367
> *THIS IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST 61s IVE EVER SEEN GOOD JOB BRO
> *


its aiiiiighhhht..... :biggrin: 










j/k You kno this cars the shit..................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 09:14 AM~15280980
> *I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.
> *


:0 :0 :0 Is TOO SHORT in the house??? :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2009, 09:24 AM~15301471
> *Just a few cell phone pics....Still getting setup, you know I gots to have that 61" Sony.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Oct 11 2009, 04:11 AM~15323100-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Sup lost brother..... Haven't heard from ya in a minute playa.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Oct 11 2009, 02:55 PM~15324524
> *:0  :wow:
> *


:wave:



Well, back to progress on Betty, Getting ready to yank my rear three piece bumper for a freshly plated Cali 1 piece to match the front which is coming home from the platers later this week. Thanks to Pete-Sta for the free 1 piece bumper and Brandon aka Dippinit for handling the chrome & striaghtening chore, plus shipping. Before the bumper comes, I decided to remove all my tailight housings and take to them over to my friend Dave's polishing shop for a strip and buff. 

This is about 10 seconds of polishing on his 15hp monster buffer. It clearly stripped right through the old anodizing. Notice to the left you can see the old anodizing (hazed). Can't wait to see the outcome of all 6.


----------



## regal ryda

as usual still a beautiful car homie, mine will be there soon I hope, I may have to go back to buildin G bodies this Impala shit sumpthin serious....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 PM~15337080
> *as usual still a beautiful car homie, mine will be there soon I hope, I may have to go back to buildin G bodies this Impala shit sumpthin serious....lol
> *


Thanks Mike. Your 62 will be right there real soon and yea, the Impalas only know how to burn holes in wallets. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

nice attn to detail.


----------



## MAAANDO

Nice casa mufasa! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2009, 08:47 AM~15301622
> *ol ballin ass nikka!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOOD that video is from the detroit area :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2009, 08:29 AM~15339997
> *DOOD that video is from the detroit area :0
> *


I heard that was you tryna to stunt down the street on that bike, is that right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 09:11 AM~15341117
> *I heard that was you tryna to stunt down the street on that bike, is that right?
> *


last time i checked i was white, and my name wasnt C. THOMAS HOWELL and this isnt a scene from SOUL MAN :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2009, 12:15 PM~15341149
> *last time i checked i was white, and my name wasnt C. THOMAS HOWELL and this isnt a scene from SOUL MAN  :biggrin:
> *


You was out on the block stunt'n, fucked around and smashed in ya front end.


----------



## Skim

u shoulda gone to vegas fool u missed the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 12:19 PM~15341185
> *u shoulda gone to vegas fool u missed the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


x61 Next year for sure, I have to help dippinit unload and setup lowrider of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2009, 08:19 AM~15341185
> *u shoulda gone to vegas fool u missed the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Oct 13 2009, 12:56 PM~15341529
> *x2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15341962
> *:angry:
> *


X63 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

shulda named "Betty"....."Becky".....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Ordered my LEDS for the tails and parking/turn signals, front/rear.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 11:11 AM~15341117
> *I heard that was you tryna to stunt down the street on that bike, is that right?
> *


 :yes: I was there... I saw :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15352461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my LEDS for the tails and parking/turn signals, front/rear.
> *



I like them. Still thinking about getting a set. I was actually THINKING bout having all 6 lights be red and do sequentials.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:40 AM~15352666
> *I like them.  Still thinking about getting a set.  I was actually THINKING bout having all 6 lights be red and do sequentials.
> *


LEDS ----> :yes: 6 straight reds ----> :nono:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 14 2009, 09:38 AM~15352648
> *:yes: I was there...  I saw :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 lol, who was that someone famous?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2009, 11:54 AM~15352759
> *:0  :0  lol, who was that someone famous?
> *


Yeah it was Axel Foley on some pavement type shit.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:00 AM~15352800
> *Yeah it was Axel Foley on some pavement type shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

BEFORE :0 

























AFTER :cheesy: 

































:nicoderm:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 04:25 PM~15369366
> *BEFORE  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


damn! came out nice as hell


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 07:25 PM~15369366
> *BEFORE  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Very nice ******! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15371655
> *Very nice ******! :thumbsup:
> *


:werd:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Oct 15 2009, 10:33 PM~15371453-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn! came out nice as hell
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother. They did do a great job, hard to believe its the same bumper. Its perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 10:47 PM~15371655
> *Very nice ******! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks cuzzo.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 15 2009, 10:49 PM~15371691
> *:werd:
> *


Here's some info on the shop just in case anyone here needs bumper straightening and rechroming. They've been in business for 30+ years. 
*
Universal Metal Plating
1526 W 1st St
Irwindale, CA 91702-3201
(626) 969-7931*


----------



## XLowLifeX

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: XLowLifeX, SIXONEFORLIFE

i think we are the only ones up this early. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 16 2009, 07:20 AM~15375241
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: XLowLifeX, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> i think we are the only ones up this early. :uh:
> *


I was eager to get up this morning to look at the Cali Bumper marinating in garage. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 05:16 AM~15375235
> *
> Here's some info on the shop just in case anyone here needs bumper straightening and rechroming.  They've been in business for 30+ years.
> 
> Universal Metal Plating
> 1526 W 1st St
> Irwindale, CA 91702-3201
> (626) 969-7931
> *


Thanks bro....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Here's a shot of the OG tails before & after... They should complement the fresh Cali bumper nicely.

BEFORE
















AFTER


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Looks Nice Seff...  

I have to do a one piece this winter...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Lookin good as always.... Keep up the good work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Oct 16 2009, 08:51 AM~15375460-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Nice Seff...
> 
> I have to do a one piece this winter...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most def. The prices on the California bumpers have come waaaaaaaayyyy down lately. Fortunately, mine were donated to me. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 16 2009, 08:58 AM~15375487
> *Lookin good as always.... Keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks brother.

I forgot to mention my replacement rear valences just came back from my painter, so these go on with the tail end upgrades. The old pair sold to SKIM. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 07:04 AM~15375510
> *
> I forgot to mention my replacement rear valences just came back from my painter, so these go on with the tail end upgrades. The old pair sold to SKIM.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


They look real good....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 16 2009, 08:58 AM~15375487
> *Lookin good as always.... Keep up the good work.
> *


okay, okay I may have exagerated the truth a little bit on the old tail lamp housings. The before photo was of one I have laying around in a parts bin, Betty's weren't that gnarly, but ya get the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2009, 04:25 PM~15369366
> *BEFORE  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


NICE!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Oct 16 2009, 11:28 AM~15376203
> *NICE!
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Skim, bitch betta have my $$$$.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 10:17 AM~15341167
> *You was out on the block stunt'n, fucked around and smashed in ya front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOOOTIE GON' BE MAD!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Going on in the morning..


----------



## 54chevyguy

Nice 61 where did you find the spotlights?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15383422
> *HOOOTIE GON' BE MAD!!!!!
> *


Awwwwwwwwwwwww..............awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 54chevyguy_@Oct 18 2009, 01:32 AM~15390685
> *Nice 61 where did you find the spotlights?
> *


I'm a Spotlight collector. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 08:46 AM~15392068
> *I'm a Spotlight collector.  :biggrin:
> *


good get me some for the rag. some cleeean ones. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

and lets see some pix of this one peice on the car :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 18 2009, 05:28 PM~15393408
> *and lets see some pix of this one peice on the car :uh:
> *


All I have for now brudda.... New Valences, Tail Light Buckets, LEDS, and Bumper done. She looks fantastic, pics do no justice. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 18 2009, 05:25 PM~15393396
> *good get me some for the rag. some cleeean ones.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Don't forget to post a night shot of those LED's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 18 2009, 07:29 PM~15393962
> *Don't forget to post a night shot of those LED's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Another look. :nicoderm:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 04:53 PM~15394078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another look. :nicoderm:
> *


sweet....going all tha way there bro!love the goodies! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 18 2009, 08:50 PM~15394356
> *sweet....going all tha way there bro!love the goodies! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Johnny!  

I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow. :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 07:10 PM~15395029
> *Thanks Johnny!
> 
> I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 07:10 PM~15395029
> *Thanks Johnny!
> 
> I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow.  :0
> *


dont cut it


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 18 2009, 08:36 PM~15395411
> *dont cut it
> *


----------



## RAG 6T1

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 08:10 PM~15395029
> *Thanks Johnny!
> 
> I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow.  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FOSELONE

wasnt this gonna be a black betty ???


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 04:53 PM~15394078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another look. :nicoderm:
> *


looks tits seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 19 2009, 07:38 AM~15398995
> *looks tits seth
> *


  Mornin'


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Too much red


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2009, 09:13 AM~15399222
> *Too much red
> *


For a crab like you.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:07 AM~15399708
> *For a crab like you.
> *


*SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 09:10 PM~15395029
> *Thanks Johnny!
> 
> I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow.  :0
> *


Whaaaaaaaaaat? :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 18 2009, 09:36 PM~15395411
> *dont cut it
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Don't listen to Robbie. He's: :loco: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 19 2009, 12:03 PM~15400131
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Don't listen to Robbie.  He's:  :loco:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


He needs to be worried about cutting into his own shit to get that ragtop on the road.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 AM~15400706
> *He needs to be worried about cutting into his own shit to get that ragtop on the road.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2009, 08:10 PM~15395029
> *Thanks Johnny!
> 
> I need to get the zolatone stripped out the trunk, and color in there, murder setup to follow.  :0
> *


Pulling 187s fuck it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

4 Pump Pesco Setup.......don't 1/2 step


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 20 2009, 09:27 AM~15410894
> *4 Pump Pesco Setup.......don't 1/2 step
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 09:02 AM~15411078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 09:02 AM~15411078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

wut it dew my brotha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Oct 21 2009, 07:45 AM~15420436-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 09:44 AM~15420828
> *wut it dew my brotha
> *


Here at the office, tryna to get this work day over with. :biggrin: What's poppin with the deuce?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

FYI, Load Balancing or Resistors in order to make your turn signals work with LEDS..... :uh:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Why do they look like HID's??

Love the tails...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:47 AM~15420839
> *:wave:
> Here at the office, tryna to get this work day over with.  :biggrin:  What's poppin with the deuce?
> *


just the steady grind....you know how it is til you get that paint on'em :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 04:38 PM~15426225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Load Balancing or Resistors in order to make your turn signals work with LEDS.....  :uh:
> *



That looks TIGHT!!!!! Newbie here but what is Load balancing or resistors etc? Can ya explain sir?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 10:01 AM~15400706
> *He needs to be worried about cutting into his own shit to get that ragtop on the road.
> *


werk is in progress my friend, build thread was deleted not my will to werk on the car


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 21 2009, 06:33 PM~15426878
> *werk is in progress my friend, build thread was deleted not my will to werk on the car
> *


 :0 who deleted it


----------



## Skim

4 User(s) are reading this topic (and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, kevink623, *yellownig*

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15428413
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, kevink623,  yellownig
> 
> :0
> *


South Florida living baby.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 07:31 PM~15428271
> *:0 who deleted it
> *


i had it deleted


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15426225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Load Balancing or Resistors in order to make your turn signals work with LEDS.....  :uh:
> *


Have you seen the front halo lights on fleebay?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2009, 08:06 PM~15426598
> *That looks TIGHT!!!!! Newbie here but what is Load balancing or resistors etc?  Can ya explain sir?
> *


LEDS do not draw enough amperage, actually they draw milliamps. Therefore, your standard flasher will not acknowledge the LEDS (blink) and will require a dummy load (Load Balancer) to fool the flasher in order to make it work. I swapped out all of my stock bulbs and ran into the problem, so for the time being I reinstalled two of the stock incandescents, one on each side of the trunk (brake/running light) to temporarily fix the problem.

You can run all (4) brake/running lights and leave your front parking/turn lights stock, or (2) tail brake/running and (2) parking/turn front lights without any resistance or load balancing just by swapping old with LED. The amperage draw remains sufficient since you have (2) Incandescents total (1) for each circuit allowing your blinkers to work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 22 2009, 06:54 AM~15431753
> *Have you seen the front halo lights on fleebay?
> *


Not bad looking, but I don't want to make the ride look like it came out of autozone or featured in the movie Fast and the Furious. I figured the LEDS bulbs are just a subtle touch behind the OG lens.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 06:32 AM~15431811
> *LEDS do not draw enough amperage, actually they draw milliamps. Therefore, your standard flasher will not acknowledge the LEDS (blink) and will require a dummy load (Load Balancer) to fool the flasher in order to make it work.  I swapped out all of my stock bulbs and ran into the problem, so for the time being I reinstalled two of the stock incandescents, one on each side of the trunk (brake/running light) to temporarily fix the problem.
> 
> You can run all (4) brake/running lights and leave your front parking/turn lights stock, or (2) tail brake/running and (2) parking/turn front lights without any resistance or load balancing just by swapping old with LED.  The amperage draw remains sufficient since you have (2) Incandescents total (1) for each circuit allowing your blinkers to work.
> *


You sure sound like a fart smella... :biggrin: 

Looks great though... Whats next?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:56 AM~15432021
> *You sure sound like a fart smella...  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks great though... Whats next?
> *


I'll smoke crack and contemplate.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Gas, Brake, Dip


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 06:55 AM~15432346
> *I'll smoke cock and contemplate.
> *


 :uh: 





















:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 PM~15434454
> *:uh:  Teach me, daddy.
> :wave:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2009, 12:00 PM~15434883
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT

Andy wants you to call him. Thanks.


----------



## lone star




----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 07:02 AM~15411078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAZAMN..... :0 :biggrin: 

WHAT IT IS SETH....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 24 2009, 12:16 AM~15450998-->
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wants you to call him. Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tri-power for life... What a come up that was, huh. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 24 2009, 11:22 AM~15453349
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 You're doing it wrong, it was failure from the start!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 12:25 PM~15453678
> *DAZAMN..... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT IT IS SETH....
> *


Whats up Oscar! :wave:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON

*SETH'S CROCS MADE OUT OF 100% RAT ASS!*


----------



## lone star

topic invade


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15456142
> *topic invade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice blue bucket. :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 25 2009, 07:23 AM~15459577
> *That's a nice blue bucket.  :0
> *


thats messed up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 05:27 PM~15456142
> *topic invade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ya Guey!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2009, 08:28 AM~15432542
> *Gas, Brake, Dip
> *


And scrape :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I'm getting a little sidetracked right now with the restoration of a VERY RARE date coded 1961 348cid Tri-Power setup, factory correct. I'll post pics of the restoration as I go. :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2009, 05:03 AM~15478877
> *I'm getting a little sidetracked right now with the restoration of a VERY RARE date coded 1961 348cid Tri-Power setup, factory correct.  I'll post pics of the restoration as I go.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 27 2009, 08:06 AM~15478888
> *:0
> *


No aftermarket progressive secondary linkage here, vacuum all the way.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11325740
> *heres a lil motivation for u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass car but i get those stupid ass spikes on the corners of the rear bumper


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 27 2009, 04:03 AM~15478877
> *I'm getting a little sidetracked right now with the restoration of a VERY RARE date coded 1961 348cid Tri-Power setup, factory correct.  I'll post pics of the restoration as I go.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Pics or it didn't happen..??


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13685815
> *Y'all can keep your chrome, cause I don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 AM~15280980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clean up my dirty bitch this weekend... BTW, the OG 41k mile 75 rag Eldorado is for sale, turnkey fully optioned with 100% restored R12 a/c.
> *


clean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Oct 31 2009, 08:09 PM~15524337
> *:0  Pics or it didn't happen..??
> *


May 22, 1961

Almost like all factory tri-power setups, when finding an OG unit they are commonly stripped of their vital vacuum secondary componets and either changed to progressive linkage or just configured to run on the primary. 

I started going to town today. The correct Rochester's will receive a full restoration from Charlie Price including Gold Chromate plating and correct linkages. 


























Round one of media blasting for me...


----------



## Frosty

Nice!!! :thumbsup: for 3 x 2's!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Nov 1 2009, 01:51 AM~15526309
> *Nice!!!                    :thumbsup: for 3 x 2's!!!
> *




























Primered and painted.


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

and where do you plan on sticking this?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 1 2009, 11:42 PM~15532054-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Nov 1 2009, 11:59 PM~15532245
> *and where do you plan on sticking this?
> *


Under the hood of a 61. :biggrin:









This is just a mock up primary, not the OG correct 2bbl Rochester.


----------



## regal ryda

hurry up and finsih so I can send you the deuce


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 2 2009, 09:57 AM~15535195
> *hurry up and finsih so I can send you the deuce
> *


I'll take delivery anytime, my bodyshop's doors are wide open.


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up seth :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2009, 01:03 PM~15536475
> *whats up seth :wave:
> *


What up brudda. :wave:


----------



## xavierthexman

Round one of media blasting for me...
















:0


----------



## SoTexCustomz

are you gonna un murder your shit or do you have a secret :scrutinize:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

hey seth im sure you would know. are the heads on a 61 348 single 4 barrel motor the same as a 61 348 with 3x2? i would think they where different but someone told me they was the same??


----------



## XLowLifeX

:420: wake up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 3 2009, 01:42 AM~15544884
> *hey seth im sure you would know. are the heads on a 61 348 single 4 barrel motor the same as a 61 348 with 3x2? i would think they where different but someone told me they was the same??
> *


No difference to my understanding.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 3 2009, 08:21 AM~15546626
> *:420: wake up
> *


I'm up brudda, I was just tearing into the front secondary Rochester.


----------



## regal ryda

I need that carb set up u pulling just leave it attached to the car and I'll come get my carb....lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 AM~15546909
> *I need that carb set up u pulling just leave it attached to the car and I'll come get my carb....lol
> *


I've got a restored Rochester 2G primary for a 283 correct for 61/62. You don't want these tri-power carbs. lol.


----------



## regal ryda

keep the carbs and tell the insurance company "this is all they left me"


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:wave:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 3 2009, 07:39 AM~15547059
> *keep the crabs an dtell the insurance company "this is all they left me"
> *


damn man im sorry to hear about your crabs!!


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## RawSixOneSS

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 3 2009, 06:38 PM~15553177
> *damn man im sorry to hear about your crabs!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Nov 3 2009, 07:27 PM~15551899-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:38 PM~15553177
> *damn man im sorry to hear about your crabs!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobs vs. Crabs
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Nov 4 2009, 02:40 AM~15557001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 4 2009, 05:46 AM~15557964
> *:uh:
> *


you still my brotha from anotha


----------



## KERRBSS

hey seth, what are these clips, where do they go, and do i have the amount required? thanks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2009, 07:07 PM~15585360
> *hey seth, what are these clips, where do they go, and do i have the amount required? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those clips are the hydraulic hose/top pump wiring retainers or looms. 

It looks like you have more than enough, I thought there are 2 or 3 per side, but its been awhile since I redid the hydraulics for the top.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

No new work on Betty since I've been helping my father assemble Problemadic and restore my 1961 350hp Tri-power setup.


----------



## Loco 61

Morning Seth :420: :h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 9 2009, 09:47 AM~15605475
> *Morning Seth    :420:  :h5:
> *


Morning Alex.. Man I'm fucking beat from this weekend and I still have to go to work.  :420:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15605476
> *Morning Alex.. Man I'm fucking beat from this weekend and I still have to go to work.    :420:
> *


I Know How You Feel.... :420:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 07:46 AM~15605474
> *No new work on Betty since I've been helping my father assemble Problemadic and restore my 1961 350hp Tri-power setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out Tom Cat puttin in that werk


----------



## regal ryda

Morning Croc


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup ******? :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 9 2009, 10:14 AM~15605534-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Tom Cat puttin in that werk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing is he didn't touch one piece of the front end assembly. It was all me. :angry: No good for nothing. He managed to finish up the wiring under the dash to get operational headlights low/high, plus he had a fuel pump leak I discovered when installing the grille assembly on Saturday. I have to go back over tonight to hang the driver's fender on. It's taking twice as long since I have to drill out holes in the fiberglass wheel wells. Measure twice, drill once. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 AM~15605561
> *Morning Croc
> *


Whats up Mike. I could use a hand over here, ya know. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 9 2009, 10:30 AM~15605607
> *Wassup ******? :wave:
> *


Sup brudda. Abacoa this weekend. I spoke to Slick Vic this morning his bitch azz might be going. I told him I would swoop him up in the rag for his birthday and we would bounce like rubber up there Saturday.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15605630
> *Sup brudda. Abacoa this weekend.  I spoke to Slick Vic this morning his bitch azz might be going. I told him I would swoop him up in the rag for his birthday and we would bounce like rubber up there Saturday.
> *


Thats wassup. I am not sure if I am going to make it. My moms birthday is on Sunday and I am shoot Juan's Trey again in the morning. He is riding for sure. I will give him your number. We hung out for a bit after the shoot and he is down to ride up there and pretty much wherever we go. Those are some crazy ass dudes! Check out my photo thread.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 9 2009, 10:49 AM~15605700
> *Thats wassup. I am not sure if I am going to make it. My moms birthday is on Sunday and I am shoot Juan's Trey again in the morning. He is riding for sure. I will give him your number. We hung out for a bit after the shoot and he is down to ride up there and pretty much wherever we go. Those are some crazy ass dudes! Check out my photo thread.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 08:36 AM~15605630
> *Sup brudda. Liberty City this weekend.  I spoke to Slick Vic this morning his bitch azz might be going. I told him I would swoop him up in the rag for his birthday and we would bounce like rubber over by the pork & beans Saturday night.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 11:13 AM~15605817
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

Thanks Seth


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15606356
> *Thanks Seth
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 9 2009, 12:21 PM~15606356
> *Thanks Seth
> *


i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

BTW.... I'm comin to town from Dec. 4th to the 7th.

I wanna ride in Betty and maybe I'll even put in some work.... Maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 9 2009, 02:14 PM~15607511
> *BTW....  I'm comin to town from Dec. 4th to the 7th.
> 
> I wanna ride in Betty and maybe I'll even put in some work....  Maybe....  :biggrin:
> *


Marc where are you flying into, what City? :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15607612
> *Marc where are you flying into, what City?  :0
> *


Were flyin in to Ft. Lauderdale and I'm stayin at the Boca Rennisance by the Town Center...

I'm comin in with my dad and some of his crew, so don't worry bout picking us up from the airport... Unless your dads wagon is done :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's croc'n bro?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 9 2009, 02:39 PM~15607859
> *Were flyin in to Ft. Lauderdale and I'm stayin at the Boca Rennisance by the Town Center...
> 
> I'm comin in with my dad and some of his crew, so don't worry bout picking us up from the airport... Unless your dads wagon is done  :biggrin:
> *


My old crib I could throw a rock at that place. I'll stop by and swoop you up when you get in town.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

My old crib I could throw a rock at that place.  I'll stop by and swoop you up when you get in town.  We'll go get some Coffee at the Bucks nearby.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 03:53 PM~15609356
> *My old crib I could throw a rock at that place.  I'll stop by and swoop you up when you get in town.  We'll go get some Coffee at the Bucks nearby.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 10:36 AM~15605630
> *Sup brudda. Abacoa this weekend.  I spoke to Slick Vic this morning his bitch azz might be going. I told him I would swoop him up in the rag for his birthday and we would bounce like rubber up there Saturday.
> *



:angry: :nono:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Nov 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15610998
> *:angry:  :nono:
> *


:rofl: Get it in gear, I'm swooping you up regardless. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:37 AM~15631181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Still cannot believe this Tri-Power looked like this a week ago. All the Carbs have been disassembled with no problems (amazingly) and a trip to Vero Beach tomorrow for Chromate refinishing.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:42 AM~15631213
> *Still cannot believe this Tri-Power looked like this a week ago.  All the Carbs have been disassembled with no problems (amazingly) and a trip to Vero Beach tomorrow for Chromate refinishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 11 2009, 10:01 AM~15631303
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:42 AM~15631213
> *Still cannot believe this Tri-Power looked like this a week ago.  All the Carbs have been disassembled with no problems (amazingly) and a trip to Vero Beach tomorrow for Chromate refinishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 08:42 AM~15631213
> *Still cannot believe this Tri-Power looked like this a week ago.  All the Carbs have been disassembled with no problems (amazingly) and a trip to Vero Beach tomorrow for Chromate refinishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin great Seth... It don't look murdered out though... Is that goin in your dads wagon?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15632662
> *Lookin great Seth...  It don't look murdered out though...  Is that goin in your dads wagon?
> *


Nope. He has the B&B 355 stroker motor in that. I scored this bute a couple weeks ago and have always wanted to own a date coded 1961 348/Tri-Power. I know I don't have the 61 FH block with 1147 heads to go with her, but this is a rarity itself, especially once all the correct vacuum componets get hooked up to the secondaries. It's going to be a thing of beauty. I'll probably end up selling it for a small fortune when done. :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15633646
> *Nope. He has the B&B 355 stroker motor in that.  I scored this bute a couple weeks ago and have always wanted to own a date coded 1961 348/Tri-Power.  I know I don't have the 61 FH block with 1147 heads to go with her, but this is a rarity itself, especially once all the correct vacuum componets get hooked up to the secondaries.  It's going to be a thing of beauty.  I'll probably end up selling it for a small fortune when done.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yet, looking good


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 11 2009, 07:45 PM~15638356
> *yet, looking good
> *



YES SIR! Looks great! When you sell it you need to make sure the buyer sends you pics of it sitting inside an engine bay.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15657633
> *YES SIR!  Looks great!  When you sell it you need to make sure the buyer sends you pics of it sitting inside an engine bay.
> *


Most definitely. I may have found someone who wants it. :0 We'll see, I said, show me the loot.


----------



## KERRBSS

seth, whats this, wheres it go, and is it for my car?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 06:37 AM~15631181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



is it fuel efficient? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15665872
> *seth, whats this, wheres it go, and is it for my car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T SAY I'VE SEEN THIS.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 15 2009, 09:17 AM~15669728
> *is it fuel efficient?  :biggrin:
> *


yea. Efficient at drinking gas like kool-aid on a 100 degree day. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2009, 10:37 AM~15670595
> *CAN'T SAY I'VE SEEN THIS.
> *


sooooooo its a no go for me???? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Nov 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15670712-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea. Efficient at drinking gas like kool-aid on a 100 degree day.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're heavy on the throttle then yes, but otherwise the primary won't guzzle unless you open up them secondaries. :biggrin: Only a bit more longer until your down here for a visit. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 15 2009, 02:22 PM~15670851
> *sooooooo its a no go for me????  :biggrin:
> *


I wouldn't throw it away, but like I said, I don't see a use for it.


----------



## XLowLifeX

:wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Well it's 38 here today, so I'm MORE than ready for some Florida sunshine!!! Any show's or anything that weekend? :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

Wut it dew homie


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 17 2009, 04:55 AM~15688830
> *If you're heavy on the throttle then yes, but otherwise the primary won't guzzle unless you open up them secondaries.  :biggrin:  Only a bit more longer until your down here for a visit.  :biggrin:
> I wouldn't throw it away, but like I said, I don't see a use for it.
> *


I'm not throwing anything away Im just gathering random stuff up for cad plating. Got my first batch back last week of bright white. Taking in the second batch this week for black cad plating. No more rust for me.....ever! Weeeeeee


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:25 AM~15689296
> *Well it's 38 here today, so I'm MORE than ready for some Florida sunshine!!!  Any show's or anything that weekend? :nicoderm:
> *


Abacoa Main Street Cruise - Classic Car Show is Saturday, December 5, 2009 from
5:00pm - 10:00pm. Youu'll be here, so we can roll on up that way.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 17 2009, 04:37 PM~15693116
> *Abacoa Main Street Cruise - Classic Car Show is Saturday, December 5, 2009 from
> 5:00pm - 10:00pm.  Youu'll be here, so we can roll on up that way.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :yes: 

Can't Wait!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 17 2009, 10:52 PM~15697398
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> Can't Wait!!
> *


Are you driving your car there? :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 19 2009, 07:00 AM~15712245
> *Are you driving your car there?  :biggrin:
> *



I don't take my car with me on vacation as long as I have a clean 61 rag to ride in


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 AM~15712256
> *I don't take my car with me on vacation as long as I have a clean 61 rag to ride in
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM~15712256
> *I don't take my car with me on vacation as long as I have a clean 61 rag to ride in
> *


what if seth fails to wash it that day?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 AM~15712396
> *what if seth fails to wash it that day?
> *



Then F him. I'll just goto 61ragrentals.com and rent one for the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 19 2009, 07:49 AM~15712512
> *Then F him. I'll just goto 61ragrentals.com and rent one for the weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 19 2009, 09:20 AM~15712396-->
> 
> 
> 
> what if seth fails to wash it that day?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betty is always looking like a high priced hoe, not no street walking slut.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 19 2009, 09:49 AM~15712512
> *Then F him. I'll just goto 61ragrentals.com and rent one for the weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe we can get MR.SIX1RAG to ship his down and we can Fred Flintstone that muthafucca out on the Ave!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 19 2009, 09:45 AM~15712783
> *Betty is always looking like a high priced hoe, not no street walking slut.
> Maybe we can get MR.SIX1RAG to ship his down and we can Fred Flintstone that muthafucca out on the Ave!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 

I'll just bring it down in my suitcase... :biggrin: 

(Just jokin Robbie... You know we love ya)


----------



## lone star

:uh: :uh: is this thing cut yet????

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Back from Chromate... Just a little mock up. 
















:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2009, 10:25 PM~15761326
> *Back from Chromate... Just a little mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


they do look good


----------



## NOS61RAG

What kind of small fortune are you talkin about? hno:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:25 PM~15761326
> *Back from Chromate... Just a little mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 
Looking good


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2009, 11:25 PM~15761326
> *Back from Chromate... Just a little mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Gnarly.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 24 2009, 12:45 AM~15761638-->
> 
> 
> 
> they do look good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bet your ass they do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 01:59 AM~15762736
> *What kind of small fortune are you talkin about? hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your seriously interested Mike, give me a call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 02:04 AM~15762797
> *:0
> Looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Sam? :wave: Nice little turnaround within a three week period huh? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15764591
> *Gnarly....  :biggrin:
> *


DUDE! 
:wave:
You ready for the Vay-Cay yet Marc?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

U have NO IDEA!! LOL :biggrin: 

Let the 10 Day Countdown begin...

Is that a good show on Saturday?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 23 2009, 08:25 PM~15761326
> *Back from Chromate... Just a little mock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Wow. Nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 24 2009, 12:09 PM~15765395
> *U have NO IDEA!!  LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> Let the 10 Day Countdown begin...
> 
> Is that a good show on Saturday?
> *


:yes: 

Here's some more eye candy....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really good photoshop Seth... :biggrin: 

That should pay some mortgage payments.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:40 AM~15776000
> *Really good photoshop Seth...  :biggrin:
> 
> That should pay some mortgage payments..  :thumbsup:
> *


Then, I guess I should get my ass in gear to get this thing finished before you get here! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looked good before why did you have to go screw it up with all that shininess and what not. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 25 2009, 11:16 AM~15776435
> *It looked good before why did you have to go screw it up with all that shininess and what not.  :biggrin:
> *


Did you turn into a Ratrodder? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:19 AM~15776451
> *Did you turn into a Ratrodder?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I drive a rat car. That is how we do it in the OH-10


----------



## lone star

sell that shit and buy some pumps and put some fluid under this thing.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2009, 10:38 AM~15777053
> *sell that shit and buy some pumps and put some fluid under this thing.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2009, 11:38 AM~15777053
> *sell that shit and buy some pumps and put some fluid under this thing.
> *


MURDERED OUT pumps... :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seth heres the set up that came with my 348 rag, tell me what you think because I dont know shit about these :uh:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Call you after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda




----------



## KERRBSS

happy turkey day


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 26 2009, 02:40 AM~15785848-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 26 2009, 02:33 PM~15789609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2009, 02:49 PM~15789732
> *happy turkey day
> *


Happy Turkey to you all! :wave: Now Gobble Deez Nutzzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 26 2009, 10:26 PM~15793188
> *nice seth
> *


Thanks Johnny! Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2009, 02:40 AM~15785848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















Check out Sam and I gettin' crazy in this pic. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regal ryda

sup my Pale brotha....Imma b 1st in expressing my christmas wish to you....its a shiney red air head bitch named "Betty", I expect delivery no later than 22 Dec


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Start building me a crate.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 27 2009, 01:07 PM~15796903
> *sup my Pale brotha....Imma b 1st in expressing my christmas wish to you....its a shiney red air head bitch named "Betty", I expect delivery no later than 22 Dec
> *


:rofl: Merry Xmas to you and yours! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Nov 27 2009, 01:34 PM~15797020
> *Start building me a crate.
> *


Word. Will do Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 25 2009, 10:41 AM~15777662
> *MURDERED OUT pumps...  :yes:
> *


x61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 27 2009, 04:05 PM~15798101
> *x61
> *


:0 :biggrin:








Choke lockout rod came today.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15773322
> *:yes:
> 
> Here's some more eye candy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Keep it movin. 

Gets some pics of that air cleaner if you can. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 27 2009, 06:37 PM~15799037
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Bux, no whammys! :biggrin: 

































She's looking sexy!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 02:54 PM~15799151
> *Big Bux, no whammys!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's looking sexy!
> *


WHO ARE THOSE FOR SETH ?


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 04:54 PM~15799151
> *Big Bux, no whammys!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> She's looking sexy!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 27 2009, 07:23 PM~15799395
> *WHO ARE THOSE FOR SETH ?
> *


Building it for myself, but it looks as if someone in California wants her for a special Ace rag, so we'll see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15799151
> *Big Bux, no whammys!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4 sure, looks good


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15801138
> *Building it for myself, but it looks as if someone in California wants her for a special Ace rag, so we'll see what happens.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 11:24 AM~15796703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey you phuckin blue hair , bout time to get them hair cuts aint it , 



and yes im referrin to the dogs and you fuckin canadian :0   :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:   :twak: :roflmao: :happysad: :barf: :tongue:  :banghead: :rant: :420: :h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by vouges17+Nov 28 2009, 12:29 AM~15802103-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sure, looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 01:18 AM~15802654
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the GRINCH_@Nov 28 2009, 01:31 AM~15802759
> *hey you phuckin blue hair , bout time to get them hair cuts aint it ,
> and yes im referrin to the dogs and you fuckin canadian  :0        :uh:  :roflmao:  :happysad:  :barf:  :tongue:    :banghead:  :rant:  :420:  :h5:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Nov 27 2009, 06:47 PM~15799113
> *Keep it movin.
> 
> Gets some pics of that air cleaner if you can.  :cheesy:
> *

































































































































All patina, no rot.


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2009, 09:38 AM~15804656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All patina, no rot.
> *




That thing should turn out nice after blasting & some fresh satin.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just got back from working on Problemadic, the freshly plated front bumper is installed. Still waiting on the front valences and hood to come back from my painter. The rear bumper has to go out for plating since Tomkat ran a forklift into it. :rofl:

Nevertheless, at least she's looking like a Wagon again after many hours trying to get this front end back together.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2009, 02:38 PM~15806554
> *Just got back from working on Problemadic, the freshly plated front bumper is installed. Still waiting on the front valences and hood to come back from my painter.  The rear bumper has to go out for plating since Tomkat ran a forklift into it. :rofl:
> 
> Nevertheless, at least she's looking like a Wagon again after many hours trying to get this front end back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like father like son......sweet azz pic Seth (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

u go to turkey rod this year?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 11:14 PM~15808619
> *u go to turkey rod this year?
> *


Johnny, we cancelled at the last minute, the Bel-Air was all booked up, plus I didn't have enough time to get a set of Bias Ply tires for Betty. I wanted to roll on some stocks for that 450 mile round trip. Always next year though! Did you go?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 15 2009, 07:20 PM~15091084
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> Betty was on stroll today... The weather has finally cleared for once, so I had her out looking at some properties today. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2009, 05:38 PM~15806554
> *Just got back from working on Problemadic, the freshly plated front bumper is installed. Still waiting on the front valences and hood to come back from my painter.  The rear bumper has to go out for plating since Tomkat ran a forklift into it. :rofl:
> 
> Nevertheless, at least she's looking like a Wagon again after many hours trying to get this front end back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :thumbsup: limme know if you need help any nights you kno im down to chill :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Do I get to see problematic in the flesh next weekend??

Gotta have those rear wind deflectors. 

Looks great Seth!!

5 mo deez. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Nov 29 2009, 02:14 PM~15812471-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good homie :thumbsup: limme know if you need help any nights you kno im down to chill :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fo sho brother, I still need your help aligning that passenger side fender a little better just like I was saying. I'll call you, plus Marc is coming to town Friday, so don't make any plans.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 29 2009, 02:22 PM~15812507
> *Do I get to see problematic in the flesh next weekend??
> 
> Gotta have those rear wind deflectors.
> 
> Looks great Seth!!
> 
> 5 mo deez.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP! YUP! Stuff Robbie in a suitcase. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 29 2009, 11:31 AM~15812575
> *Fo sho brother, I still need your help aligning that passenger side fender a little better just like I was saying. I'll call you, plus Marc is coming to town Friday, so don't make any plans.
> YUP! YUP! Stuff Robbie in a suitcase.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

lookin good acehole


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, *sucio138*

:wave:
Tomkat's new 360 horse 302 Crate we just finished putting in...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 PM~15816877
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, sucio138
> 
> :wave:
> Tomkat's new 360 horse 302 Crate we just finished putting in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rag61

> Johnny, we cancelled at the last minute, the Bel-Air was all booked up, plus I didn't have enough time to get a set of Bias Ply tires for Betty. I wanted to roll on some stocks for that 450 mile round trip. Always next year though! Did you go?
> [/quot
> i didnt make it either.... maybe next time.... betty looking beautuful as ever...


----------



## sucio138

wad up hommie i was looking for you at the TRR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Dec 1 2009, 12:56 AM~15828617
> *wad up hommie i was looking for you at the TRR
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. Have you seen the Budlight commercial with the poodle driving yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 1 2009, 11:22 AM~15831763
> *Hope you had a good Thanksgiving. Have you seen the Budlight commercial with the poodle driving yet?
> *


Had a great one, and you and the family Tommy? Yes, I saw. :rofl:


----------



## Austin Ace

Some bad ass flicks!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Too many nappy headed poodles up in hur for me.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2009, 12:24 PM~15796703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Sam and I gettin' crazy in this pic. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did all your face hair go???? :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

heaven bent just invaded this topic


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Is that straight outta DEBO's Chicken Coup???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 2 2009, 07:44 AM~15842991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that straight outta DEBO's Chicken Coup???
> *


lol, and u know back when the owner did that, he thought he was the SHIT! he probably cruised the strip that night!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 10:08 AM~15843386
> *lol, and u know back when the owner did that, he thought he was the SHIT! he probably cruised the strip that night!
> *



Probably drove like shit though... That whole front end from the doors forward are like a foot higher than the rear... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 1 2009, 08:10 PM~15836779-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too many nappy headed poodles up in hur for me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 09:59 PM~15837979
> *Where did all your face hair go???? :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUh? whadafucutalkinbout?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SoTexCustomz_@Dec 2 2009, 12:55 AM~15840292
> *heaven bent just invaded this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Progresso like soup.... :cheesy:


----------



## big C

***** ready for the miller septic 5 trey


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 5 2009, 08:12 PM~15882521
> ****** ready for the miller septic 5 trey
> *


I'm ready for the Miller Septic Tank... Man, this bitch would be bad ass under the hood of that beast.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## big C

Ha i remember taking that pic ill know something on monday


----------



## deesta

[/quote]

Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2009, 03:12 PM~15881395
> *Progresso like soup....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is she almost ready? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15888948
> *Is she almost ready? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## 2low63

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 5 2009, 07:43 PM~15882719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 01:07 AM~15894139
> *:0
> *


it sold.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 10:47 AM~15898106
> *it sold.
> *


now u need a wagon


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 02:26 PM~15899100
> *now u need a wagon
> *


Get the wagon :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

>


Looking real good :thumbsup:
[/quote]
mayne that engine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15888948
> *Is she almost ready? :cheesy:
> *


NOS for you and you'll get. See what I was talking about. Luckily, she was sitting in that black & gold GM box on my shelf. A lil' dusty but purdy.


----------



## dj short dog

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: dj short dog, SIXONEFORLIFE, INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave:


----------



## 2low63

I want my Plaque homie!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 05:43 PM~15902546
> *NOS for you and you'll get. See what I was talking about. Luckily, she was sitting in that black & gold GM box on my shelf. A lil' dusty but purdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15906241
> *Absolutely Beautiful!!!
> *


Mike, I also added the crankcase AC sticker last night to the ventilation cap. I also have a NEW AC Air Filter sticker that goes on the correct Air Cleaner when you find one.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 7 2009, 06:43 PM~15902546
> *NOS for you and you'll get. See what I was talking about. Luckily, she was sitting in that black & gold GM box on my shelf. A lil' dusty but purdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:44 AM~15910232
> *Mike, I also added the crankcase AC sticker last night to the ventilation cap.  I also have a NEW AC Air Filter sticker that goes on the correct Air Cleaner when you find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did marc leave any finger prints on this? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 8 2009, 12:14 PM~15911634
> *did marc leave any finger prints on this?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NOS61RAG




----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:44 AM~15910232
> *Mike, I also added the crankcase AC sticker last night to the ventilation cap.  I also have a NEW AC Air Filter sticker that goes on the correct Air Cleaner when you find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! What do you think of the repop air cleaner from show cars? I know there is nothing like the originals, Buy I have heard good things about it.  

Did you find a rochester choke cover for that center carb.?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Dec 8 2009, 02:47 PM~15912605
> *Nice! What do you think of the repop air cleaner from show cars? I know there is nothing like the originals, Buy I have heard good things about it.
> 
> Did you find a rochester choke cover for that center carb.?
> *


Mike the quality is very good on the MADE IN THE U.S.A. versions they reproduced it off a friend's NOS 1961 Tri-power Air Cleaner that he found in a Minnesota dealership in the early 90's collecting dust. Unfortunately, my buddy got screwed since show-cars took his air cleaner for about year put scratches and a dent in it, and never gave him a repop for his troubles. Some foul shit!  

Yup managed to score one about a week and half ago NOS in the box. Already installed. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 8 2009, 01:14 PM~15911634
> *did marc leave any finger prints on this?  :biggrin:
> *


Marc got to see it, but wasn't allowed to stand less than 3 feet from it. He was telling me how he should of housed a gang of shit from my place to take back home with him for his ride. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 01:24 PM~15913584
> *Marc got to see it, but wasn't allowed to stand less than 3 feet from it.  He was telling me how he should of housed a gang of shit from my place to take back home with him for his ride.    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 04:59 PM~15913890
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope Phil had his ragtop checked for STD's after that video shoot. :rofl:


----------



## 2low63




----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Dec 5 2009, 11:02 PM~15883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What kind of paint did you use for you engine?

Regular automotive paint/ anodizing/ powder-coating?

Looking GOOD!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Dec 9 2009, 12:33 AM~15919642
> *What kind of paint did you use for you engine?
> 
> Regular automotive paint/ anodizing/ powder-coating?
> 
> Looking GOOD!
> *


All of the componets on the engine were Powder Coated, some pieces were done in satin, some in textured.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 04:56 PM~15914509
> *I hope Phil had his ragtop checked for STD's after that video shoot. :rofl:
> *


moose knuckles rock!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15913584
> *Marc got to see it, but wasn't allowed to stand less than 3 feet from it.  He was telling me how he should of housed a gang of shit from my place to take back home with him for his ride.    :uh:
> *



Shiiiiiit.... Seth had everything glued down.... I tried to get outta the crib with the tri-power setup, but NO WAY  

For real tho, thanks again Seth... I saw some shit that I NEVER expected to see in my life and no, I'm not talking about the MMA Fights... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 9 2009, 05:20 PM~15926838
> *Shiiiiiit.... Seth had everything glued down....  I tried to get outta the crib with the tri-power setup, but NO WAY
> 
> For real tho, thanks again Seth...  I saw some shit that I NEVER expected to see in my life and no, I'm not talking about the MMA Fights...  :biggrin:
> *


Glad you had a goodtime! We made the best out of it with the weather that was at hand. Hopefully, your next trip we can roll out to the car show.  At least you got rideout in Betty, smoke the 5.20's in reverse going to drop off the keys you forgot to give ya pops! :rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 9 2009, 07:45 AM~15922587
> *All of the componets on the engine were little in the middle, some pieces were done in satin, some in textured but they got much back.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2009, 04:27 AM~15965715
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

seth flossin down 95 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 11:58 AM~16019539
> *seth flossin down 95 :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOoks LIke X-Mas Lackinwackalack :roflmao: 

Those Rims Look Like There Superglued On The Inside Wheels :0 

How Much Shipped From Krum To 76111 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 12:58 PM~16019539
> *seth flossin down 95 :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hellatight


----------



## lone star

still no cut yet?


----------



## 2low63

*MERRY CHRISTMAS * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Dec 24 2009, 12:20 PM~16079593
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn that bedspread looks familiar..

Merry Christmas to Seth, Betty and the Familia!!


----------



## regal ryda

Merry Christmas to Seth and familia......


----------



## Skim

merry x mas homie!


----------



## Skim




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2009, 03:27 AM~15965715
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Merry Christmas to the homies on this :tongue:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 10:58 AM~16019539
> *seth flossin down 95 :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn them wheels must be a light show at night :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Merry Christmas to you and your whole fam!!!

You using your 61 Rag Sleigh to deliver presents? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

MERRY CHRISTMAS SETH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 25 2009, 11:47 AM~16086111-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Merry Christmas Alex. Santa didn't bring me an OG patina Grille Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 25 2009, 12:00 PM~16086172
> *Merry Christmas to you and your whole fam!!!
> 
> You using your 61 Rag Sleigh to deliver presents?   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to you Marc.  We mashed out in her lastnight, she was on stroll.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 25 2009, 04:18 PM~16087782
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS SETH
> *


Likewise Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

when you posting pix of the new edition?


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 27 2009, 11:03 AM~16100044
> *when you posting pix of the new edition?
> *


Let me tell you that I've been brainstorming alot on this project, even though she's not here I've got some ideas for my 283 that is going in "Old Gold". Something that has been seen in the Chopper industry, but not so much in cars. 

I've purchased some wagon bumper steps, nos gas door guard, some mouldings, and still looking for an OG patina grille guard (NO N.O.S.!) and a 9 pass seat. I also have most of my airide componets for her ready to go, just need a Firestone 6 gallon tank.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 27 2009, 06:25 PM~16100301
> *Let me tell you that I've been brainstorming alot on this project, even though she's not here I've got some ideas for my 283 that is going in "Old Gold".  Something that has been seen in the Chopper industry, but not so much in cars.
> 
> I've purchased some wagon bumper steps, nos gas door guard, some mouldings, and still looking for an OG patina grille guard (NO N.O.S.!) and a 9 pass seat.  I also have most of my airide componets for her ready to go, just need a Firestone 6 gallon tank.
> *


Seth, there is a NOS grill on ebay for sale .. at least it was yesterday.


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 27 2009, 07:34 PM~16100761
> *Seth, there is a NOS grill on ebay for sale .. at least it was yesterday.
> *


sorry just checked ... is for a 62


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 27 2009, 08:25 AM~16100301
> *Let me tell you that I've been brainstorming alot on this project, even though she's not here I've got some ideas for my 283 that is going in "Old Gold".  Something that has been seen in the Chopper industry, but not so much in cars.
> 
> I've purchased some wagon bumper steps, nos gas door guard, some mouldings, and still looking for an OG patina grille guard (NO N.O.S.!) and a 9 pass seat.  I also have most of my airide componets for her ready to go, just need a Firestone 6 gallon tank.
> *


Please elaborate :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Dec 29 2009, 05:07 PM~16123226
> *Please elaborate  :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhh! Betty is sleeping!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 29 2009, 10:06 PM~16127073
> *Shhhhhhhhhh! Betty is sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 29 2009, 07:06 PM~16127073
> *Shhhhhhhhhh! Betty is sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

That's the best time to talk about the OTHER girl :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

More like Christine... :biggrin: 

You get that headlight issue handled?

Don't miss us this coming Monday Seth...


----------



## regal ryda

Seth thought you were going to LA


----------



## Mr Gee

:wave:


----------



## fabian

Happy New Year Seth!


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## FOSELONE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 29 2009, 07:06 PM~16127073
> *Shhhhhhhhhh! Betty is sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...id love to sleep w/ her...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 30 2009, 02:30 AM~16129812-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 30 2009, 02:44 AM~16129968
> *:biggrin:
> 
> That's the best time to talk about the OTHER girl  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 30 2009, 09:54 AM~16131711
> *More like Christine...  :biggrin:
> 
> You get that headlight issue handled?
> 
> Don't miss us this coming Monday Seth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Headlights a.o.k. I picked up a quick disconnect terminal for the battery, but she hasn't done it since you were here. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 30 2009, 11:20 AM~16132075
> *Seth thought you were going to LA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I have to worry about possibly going back out to Texas to get Old Gold home. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 05:39 AM~16142757
> *Happy New Year Seth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too Fabian.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FOSELONE_@Jan 1 2010, 03:21 PM~16153196
> *damn...id love to sleep w/ her...
> *


Haha, you can for a $40k price. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:cheesy: 










:uh: 

Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16154458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:03 AM~16154458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT for 61 WAGONS !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 05:03 PM~16154458
> *
> Picked up a few pieces for "THE BEAST" this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 02:03 PM~16154458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks solid Seth..Looks like you got your OG Patina Grille Guard!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 1 2010, 08:10 PM~16155366
> *That shit looks solid Seth..Looks like you got your OG Patina Grille Guard!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 09:00 PM~16157887
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yo..you better PM me with the plans with the wagon..my wagon is listenin :biggrin: lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 2 2010, 01:41 AM~16158355
> *Yo..you better PM me with the plans with the wagon..my wagon is listenin  :biggrin: lol
> *


My plans are to get her home first! :rofl: Then immediately get into it. I've got a pass for one weekend visitation to my homie Vic's bodyshop to get shined up already set. :cheesy: My 283 is already rebuilt, however I've been brainstorming on the final look of it in the way she'll be dressed up. Pete Jackson gear drive, mild cam, 4bbl intake, Bill's brackets (a/c & alternator setup), power steering.

OG INTERIOR.. :rofl: 









Another shot showing how much of a rock she is...









Original 283, Power brake, Power Steering, check out that triple groove crank pulley for the A/C. She'll get yanked and one day saved.









OG interior dash shot, should clean up nicely once all the dust is removed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Mean Muggin'


----------



## xavierthexman

OG INTERIOR.. :rofl: 









Another shot showing how much of a rock she is...









Original 283, Power brake, Power Steering, check out that triple groove crank pulley for the A/C. She'll get yanked and one day saved.









OG interior dash shot, should clean up nicely once all the dust is removed.








[/quote]


:0 A great way to start off 2010! HNY Seth! Ya missed a good picnic yesterday.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 2 2010, 08:58 AM~16160621
> *Mean Muggin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah that shit is solid, no rust over the headlights :thumbsup: 

I only see surface rust..that's a solid score with OPTIONS!! :biggrin: 

Don't forget me when you find another rear window switch


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 2 2010, 04:22 PM~16162008
> *Hell yeah that shit is solid, no rust over the headlights  :thumbsup:
> 
> I only see surface rust..that's a solid score with OPTIONS!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget me when you find another rear window switch
> *


email the GRINCH at [email protected] he'll take care of you. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16160601-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot showing how much of a *rock* she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rock disssss nutsss :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16160601
> *My plans are to get her home first! :rofl: Then immediately get into it.  I've got a pass for one weekend visitation to my homie Vic's bodyshop to get shined up already set.  :cheesy:
> *


that would be me :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> OG INTERIOR.. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot showing how much of a rock she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original 283, Power brake, Power Steering, check out that triple groove crank pulley for the A/C. She'll get yanked and one day saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG interior dash shot, should clean up nicely once all the dust is removed.


 :0 A great way to start off 2010! HNY Seth! *Ya missed a good picnic yesterday.* 
[/quote]
Yep majestics picnic was off the hook yesterday. Westill driving back! 30 hours each way


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Cool wagon can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## hoppin91lac

guess you really did buy it are you using the 283 at your dads house or do you have stashed away


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Jan 2 2010, 06:51 PM~16162918-->
> 
> 
> 
> rock disssss nutsss :biggrin:
> that would be me  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 07:46 PM~16163317
> *yep majestics picnic was off the hook yesterday. We still driving back! 30 hours each way
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 2 2010, 08:08 PM~16163491
> *Cool wagon can't wait to see what you do with it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Me too!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin91lac_@Jan 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16165757
> *guess you really did buy it are you using the 283 at your dads house or do you have stashed away
> *


Make sure you're rested this weekend you've got two days of work lined up for beginning tomorrow, no fucking around. :rant: :h5:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Betty posted up at Abacoa lastnight....


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16168702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty posted up at Abacoa lastnight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha I got your text homie hook it up with the spotlight 68 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 3 2010, 01:39 PM~16169284
> *haha I got your text homie hook it up with the spotlight 68 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *

































Tomkat, Big "D", T-Nizzo and Myself were out there, big turnout over 300 rides lastnight.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 04:30 PM~16171846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomkat, Big "D", T-Nizzo and Myself were out there, big turnout over 300 rides lastnight.
> *


you dont know what cold feels like, ts been 12 degrees here the past few days.....brrrrrrrr


----------



## 2low63

MOUNTAIN MELT MONDAY MUTHAFUCCAAAA :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16173685
> *you dont know what cold feels like, ts been 12 degrees here the past few days.....brrrrrrrr
> *


38 degrees out right now. That's fucking cold anywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:43 AM~16177641
> *38 degrees out right now. That's fucking cold anywhere.  :biggrin:
> *


I'd take some 38 degrees right now...

And NICE 61 Seth... Lotts 61 wagons gettin work done on em right now...

Can't wait to see what direction you take her... Big difference from an A4 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 4 2010, 09:52 AM~16177778
> *I'd take some 38 degrees right now...
> 
> And NICE 61 Seth...  Lotts 61 wagons gettin work done on em right now...
> 
> Can't wait to see what direction you take her...  Big difference from an A4  :biggrin:
> *


No doubt.

Here's my buddies 61 Parkwood low mileage, never restored.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:25 PM~16181208
> *No doubt.
> 
> Here's my buddies 61 Parkwood low mileage, never restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a for sale sign :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 4 2010, 06:44 PM~16181364
> *I see a for sale sign  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He said he turned down $12,500 for it a few years back, pulled it off the market and decided to keep as his "Gone Fishing" car.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:53 PM~16181466
> *He said he turned down $12,500 for it a few years back, pulled it off the market and decided to keep as his "Gone Fishing" car.
> *


Good idea to keep it :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 04:25 PM~16181208
> *No doubt.
> 
> Here's my buddies 61 Parkwood low mileage, never restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell him to come up off that bitch :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 03:20 PM~16181736
> *Tell him to come up off that bitch :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:00 AM~16157887
> *:biggrin:
> *


Where did you find it at?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:43 AM~16177641
> *38 degrees out right now. That's fucking cold anywhere.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats damn near shorts and a t-shirt weather here. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 5 2010, 01:04 PM~16190051-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find it at?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San Andreas, California
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jan 5 2010, 01:09 PM~16190086
> *Thats damn near shorts and a t-shirt weather here. :biggrin:
> *


Well, when you got 90 degree weather all day and then bamn! 38 degrees, it's a shock to the system.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 5 2010, 11:45 AM~16190372
> *San Andreas, California
> Well, when you got 90 degree weather all day and then bamn! 38 degrees, it's a shock to the system.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THE SHOCKER!!!!!!!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 5 2010, 03:32 PM~16191197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THE SHOCKER!!!!!!!!! :0  :uh:
> *


Shock deez nutz....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 02:03 PM~16154458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny i was gonna buy that grill guard for 500 with the "61" rocker panel moldings until he told me yeah they were wrapped up in the NOS blue wrapper LMAO i told him you got some repro 59 60 rocker trim. Nice guy though think i found him onthe hamb :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2010, 10:02 PM~16195161
> *thats funny i was gonna buy that grill guard for 500 with the "61" rocker panel moldings until he told me yeah they were wrapped up in the NOS blue wrapper LMAO i told him you got some repro 59 60 rocker trim. Nice guy though think i found him onthe hamb  :biggrin:
> *


He was straight up with me, he told me he's owned it for 20 years and it was a take off of his Bubbletop. Wish I paid $500, ended up sealing the deal for $585.00 shipped, still needs a hood puller though. Grille Guards aren't around like they use to be. Nevertheless, its what I was looking for and a good deal IMO.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 AM~16201077
> *He was straight up with me, he told me he's owned it for 20 years and it was a take off of his Bubbletop.  Wish I paid $500, ended up sealing the deal for $585.00 shipped, still needs a hood puller though.  Grille Guards aren't around like they use to be.  Nevertheless, its what I was looking for and a good deal IMO.
> *


Still A Good Score On That Grille Guard....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 09:47 AM~16202602
> *Still A Good Score On That Grille Guard....
> *


X61 wagons!!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 5 2010, 04:23 PM~16192597
> *Croc deez nutz....
> *


 :loco: :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 01:47 PM~16202602
> *Still A Good Score On That Grille Guard....
> *


Oh most def. I didn't hesitate for the price. :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 10:57 AM~16168702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty posted up at Abacoa lastnight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 04:40 AM~16201077
> *He was straight up with me, he told me he's owned it for 20 years and it was a take off of his Bubbletop.  Wish I paid $500, ended up sealing the deal for $585.00 shipped, still needs a hood puller though.  Grille Guards aren't around like they use to be.  Nevertheless, its what I was looking for and a good deal IMO.
> *


yeah i think he was giving me a better deal cuz i was going to buy both the rockers and guard i was SO anxious to get them rockers said he had had em with his car and never installed em etc etc then i got the pics and i knew my 61 was destined not to have rockers!


----------



## Mr Gee

:wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 7 2010, 11:11 PM~16219806
> *:wow:
> *


All day, everyday.

1961 cufflinks on that Robert Graham 1960 Chevrolet Houndstooth pattern.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 02:15 PM~16227817
> *All day, everyday.
> 
> 1961 cufflinks on that Robert Graham 1960 Chevrolet Houndstooth pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to get me some of deez


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 03:15 PM~16227817
> *All day, everyday.
> 
> 1961 cufflinks on that Robert Graham 1960 Chevrolet Houndstooth pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller shit. you wear that shirt ??!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 07:21 PM~16228505
> *baller shit. you wear that shirt ??!!
> *


Wore it today at the office... I got to look all professional and shit working for these Forbe muthafuckaz. Keep my addiction to these 61's going. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 04:32 PM~16228609
> *Wore it today at the office... I got to look all professional and shit working for these Forbe muthafuckaz.  Keep my addiction to these 61's going.  :biggrin:
> *


you damn white collars! i think ima name the rag "blue collar duece"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 07:34 PM~16228634
> *you damn white collars! i think ima name the rag "blue collar duece"
> *


Naw man, not me. Good name! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Alot better than the names I spitting out! :rofl: 62 dicks n yo mouth! :rofl:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 04:40 PM~16228671
> *Naw man, not me.  Good name! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Alot better than the names I spitting out! :rofl:  62 dicks n yo mouth! :rofl:
> *


 :uh: no no really man i liked that one the best. :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 8 2010, 03:41 PM~16228683
> *:uh:  no no really man i liked that one the best. :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 07:40 PM~16228671
> *Naw man, not me.  Good name! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Alot better than the names I spitting out! :rofl:  62 dicks n yo mouth! :rofl:
> *


62 deeeez nutsssssss


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I buffed the hell out of these badboys today on the 1's and 2's. 

Fuck a rechrome!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2010, 03:55 PM~16238397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buffed the hell out of these badboys today on the 1's and 2's.
> 
> Fuck a rechrome!
> *


Let me get them :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

seth your frames almost done.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16231049
> *62 deeeez nutsssssss
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2010, 01:03 PM~16243771
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 10 2010, 12:35 PM~16244335
> *:uh:
> *


 Oh so u look up to me now.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2010, 04:58 PM~16238931
> *seth your frames almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aunt Jemima??


----------



## lone star

still not cut i see :uh:


----------



## Skim

hot like fire


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2010, 07:54 PM~16246656
> *hot like fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:

Vic and I are kickin' it right now, dat fool says whats up.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 AM~16201077
> *He was straight up with me, he told me he's owned it for 20 years and it was a take off of his Bubbletop.  Wish I paid $500, ended up sealing the deal for $585.00 shipped, still needs a hood puller though.  Grille Guards aren't around like they use to be.  Nevertheless, its what I was looking for and a good deal IMO.
> *


Yeah tell me about the one I got from a bone yard in Kentucky for $100 was a deal of the century.....wish I wouldn't of flipped it now.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 11 2010, 05:22 AM~16252669
> *Yeah tell me about the one I got from a bone yard in Kentucky for $100 was a deal of the century.....wish I wouldn't of flipped it now.
> *


Think of all that kind of shit that went to the crusher over the years :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

top of the morning to you seth :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jan 11 2010, 08:22 AM~16252669-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah tell me about the one I got from a bone yard in Kentucky for $100 was a deal of the century.....wish I wouldn't of flipped it now.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: They are still out there, you just have to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 11 2010, 01:07 PM~16253967
> *Think of all that kind of shit that went to the crusher over the years :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Jan 11 2010, 01:13 PM~16254019
> *top of the morning to you seth :wave:
> *


Sup Robbie. :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

How long till you get Old Gold?? :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 11 2010, 02:27 PM~16254655
> *How long till you get Old Gold??  :wow:
> *


I'm thinking in a month or so.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16254880
> *I'm thinking in a month or so.
> *


I'd be going crazy!! You are a patient man! hno:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Going wensday to check out the deuce old dude said to make him an offer he just really wants it gone :cheesy:


----------



## XLowLifeX

:sprint:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2010, 12:07 PM~16253967
> *Think of all that kind of shit that went to the crusher over the years :angry:
> *


Yeah its sad....not sure what was the fate of the car that it came off of.


----------



## Skim

Pootie gon be mad


----------



## 2low63

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2010, 01:36 PM~16266901
> *Pootie gon be mad
> *


Sa da tae


----------



## CHUCC

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 2low63

MOUNTAIN MELT MUTHAAFUCCCAAAA :rofl:


----------



## Mr Gee

:uh:


werrrrrrr u at 61folife??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Jan 14 2010, 08:13 PM~16292693-->
> 
> 
> 
> MOUNTAIN MELT MUTHAAFUCCCAAAA :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Jan 15 2010, 12:31 AM~16295543
> *:uh:
> werrrrrrr u at 61folife??
> *


Working brother, busy as ever at work.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 15 2010, 08:04 AM~16299137
> *hno:
> Working brother, busy as ever at work.
> *


haa nice avatar


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 15 2010, 06:26 PM~16302693
> *haa nice avatar
> *


----------



## 2low63

MOUNTAIN MELT MONDAY MUTHAFUCCAA!! :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## regal ryda

Sup brotha


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:24 AM~16336942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 19 2010, 10:28 AM~16336961
> *Sup brotha
> *


:wave:


----------



## XLowLifeX

you get the pic i sent you of the seat?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 AM~16337111
> *you get the pic i sent you of the seat?
> *


nada...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16336942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ain't the washing machine a good workbench?? I always have shit up there! Those are badass by the way!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 16 2010, 10:11 AM~16308176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Jan 19 2010, 10:55 AM~16337111-->
> 
> 
> 
> you get the pic i sent you of the seat?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll call Bertster today, I located a real nice OG seat complete local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 19 2010, 01:37 PM~16338415
> *Ain't the washing machine a good workbench??  I always have shit up there!  Those are badass by the way!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, my lady has been complaining about it, so I threw down a towel. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 19 2010, 01:49 PM~16338541
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 08:24 AM~16336942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LIKE A PIMP

I LIKE THOSE VALVE COVERS NICE


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

I HATE POLISHING


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 19 2010, 10:29 AM~16337294
> *nada...
> *


thanks for returning my pm fucker :uh: 

:buttkick:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 07:08 AM~16349653
> *I'll call Bertster today, I located a real nice OG seat complete local.
> Yup, my lady has been complaining about it, so I threw down a towel.  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rich talked me into going with the zoops pulleys :biggrin: checked them out to me they look better than the march pulleys and he can get them to me cheaper :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 10:08 AM~16349653
> *I'll call Bertster today, I located a real nice OG seat complete local.
> Yup, my lady has been complaining about it, so I threw down a towel.  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAAAAAALLIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 20 2010, 09:04 PM~16355633
> *BAAAAAALLIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


you like my story he told you today :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Jan 20 2010, 05:19 PM~16352855-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for returning my pm fucker  :uh:
> 
> :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 20 2010, 08:02 PM~16354685
> *Rich talked me into going with the zoops pulleys :biggrin: checked them out to me they look better than the march pulleys and he can get them to me cheaper :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it! I can't support that company for personal reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:04 PM~16355633
> *BAAAAAALLIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16355661
> *you like my story he told you today :rofl:
> *


:rofl: The ultimate story of 2010, it's gonna be difficult to top that one! :rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16355661
> *you like my story he told you today :rofl:
> *


You have the patience of a fuckin Buddhist!!!! There is no way anyone could stand for the shit you went thru. Classic story of the Century! I dont think there is anyway anyone could ever top that shit. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16363092
> *You have the patience of a fuckin Buddhist!!!! There is no way anyone could stand for the shit you went thru. Classic story of the Century! I dont think there is anyway anyone could ever top that shit.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


"We got one dem indian fuhhks in our club too" lol


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2010, 03:45 PM~16364431
> *"We got one dem indian fuhhks in our club too" lol
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!! "I thought ya'll was some fuckin Cubans or some shit!"


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 10:11 AM~16373974
> *:rofl:
> *


You better take him seriously.... He's The Godfatha!!!! Boss Hoggin in Da Souf!

:cheesy:


----------



## 2low63

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MAN YOU MUTHAFUCCAS ARE CRAZY GLAD YOU ALL LIKE THE STORY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 02:33 PM~16375871
> *
> *


Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:12 PM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MAKES ME SO SAD :tears:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 11:12 AM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Damn..must be Minnesota!


----------



## rag61

ttt


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 11:12 AM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 01:12 PM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: parts car


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 23 2010, 06:51 AM~16384359
> *:uh: parts car
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jan 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16388705
> *:banghead:
> *


:banghead:

I've slowly grinding away on my 283, its beginning to transform into something special.... Sorry for the shitty camera pics.

Some of the goods...









After prepping and spraying down the block in Olds Gold, I began uncovering all the masked areas to start assembling her.









Painted down some of the componets, Power Steering, brackets, high torque mini starter, even masked off the Vintage Edelbrock Valve Covers & Air Cleaner for some gold treatment. 


























































Ran into a clearance issue due to the location of my breathers interferring with the compressor and alternator, so I will have to let these brackets go. Nevertheless, I have new brackets on the way to eliminate the problem. The pics below is how she sits for now, but it will look much different very soon. By the way, it has a mild cam, power-pack heads, Pete Jackson gear drive, Brandnew Edelbrock 500, Edelbrock Fuel & Water Pump, New ram horns coming. I want to send a shot out to Rich out at Goodies Speed for always coming through. :biggrin:


----------



## fabian

Seth! This looks really really nice ! Congreats to this beautiful engine!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jan 26 2010, 07:18 AM~16414702
> *Seth! This looks really really nice ! Congreats to this beautiful engine!
> *


x2! I love those valve covers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:wow: :rimshot:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 26 2010, 10:14 AM~16414682
> *:banghead:
> 
> I've slowly grinding away on my 283, its beginning to transform into something special.... Sorry for the shitty camera pics.
> 
> Some of the goods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After prepping and spraying down the block in Olds Gold, I began uncovering all the masked areas to start assembling her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted down some of the componets, Power Steering, brackets, high torque mini starter, even masked off the Vintage Edelbrock Valve Covers & Air Cleaner for some gold treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into a clearance issue due to the location of my breathers interferring with the compressor and alternator, so I will have to let these brackets go.  Nevertheless, I have new brackets on the way to eliminate the problem.  The pics below is how she sits for now, but it will look much different very soon.  By the way, it has a mild cam, power-pack heads, Pete Jackson gear drive, Brandnew Edelbrock 500, Edelbrock Fuel & Water Pump, New ram horns coming. I want to send a shot out to Rich out at Goodies Speed for always coming through.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yo... Thanks for the text this morning! Motor looks sick! I'm assuming the cars gonna be gold as well? If that anniversary gold?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 01:12 PM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: That 59 Got It Good :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:12 PM~16376206
> *Alex, install yo' neutral safety switch or else!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of this








:biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

That's dat russian gold from MUTHA RUSSIA!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16415276
> *Yo... Thanks for the text this morning!  Motor looks sick!  I'm assuming the cars gonna be gold as well?  If that anniversary gold?
> *


Oldsmobile Gold, the Wagon is Fawn, no match.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 26 2010, 09:17 AM~16415637
> *Oldsmobile Gold, the Wagon is Fawn, no match.
> *


That shit is clean Seth! Good work!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, ILLEGALRIDER, sixtripin, D-Cheeze , big C

:wave:

Rich always on the ball with the engine goods, if you ain't buying from Rich, you don't got shit. :rofl: :biggrin:

Time to get them Sanderson Headers.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 26 2010, 10:27 AM~16415721
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, ILLEGALRIDER, sixtripin, D-Cheeze , big C
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Rich always on the ball with the engine goods, if you ain't buying from Rich, you don't got shit. :rofl:  :biggrin:
> 
> Time to get them Sanderson Headers.
> *


Hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SETH IS PUTTIN IN SOME WERK :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

Lookin good, Seth!!


----------



## 2low63

I found some more of dat RUSSIAN GOLD by yo house niccaaa :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

little something coming your way Seth


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 06:30 PM~16420064
> *SETH IS PUTTIN IN SOME WERK :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 29 2010, 03:30 PM~16452949
> *little something coming your way Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low63




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 26 2010, 10:17 AM~16415637
> *Oldsmobile Gold, the Wagon is Fawn, no match.
> *


yo ass betta not be paintin it anniversary gold since you sold me on it :biggrin: 

engine is looking good tho, so when you replace it just crate this one up for ya boi


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 30 2010, 04:51 PM~16462373
> *yo ass betta not be paintin it anniversary gold since you sold me on it  :biggrin:
> 
> engine is looking good tho, so when you replace it just crate this one up for ya boi
> *


Wait till you see some new improvments hes done on the motor :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 29 2010, 05:30 PM~16452949-->
> 
> 
> 
> little something coming your way Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You da man. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 30 2010, 07:51 PM~16462373
> *yo ass betta not be paintin it anniversary gold since you sold me on it  :biggrin:
> 
> engine is looking good tho, so when you replace it just crate this one up for ya boi
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw. OG fawn is staying, motor will mismatch with the paint, fuck it. Motor is going to be the nicest looking thing on the entire car. :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Jan 30 2010, 07:59 PM~16462409
> *Wait till you see some new improvments hes done on the motor :biggrin:
> *


Yup. 

I had to go with Alan Grove componets to make the A/C & ALT setup work properly due to clearance issues I ran into with my custom Mooneyes breathers. All of Alan Grove's brackets are water jetted steel, that are blank. 283's are difficult to find bracketry that will work with ac & alt setups, since there are no accessory bolt hole provisions in the cylinder heads. 

BEFORE









I will say that Alan Grove's brackets aren't the best looking out there, but they work. So I had to go ahead and put my .2 cents of creativity into them making them look a little less boring. I ended up using a drill press yesterday using a variety of bit sizes to achieve the look I was envisioning. I hope you guys like it. 

AFTER


----------



## Skim

thy look good with the holes drilled in. now send them here so i can chrome them bitches :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16476523
> *thy look good with the holes drilled in. now send them here so i can chrome them bitches :cheesy:
> *


I'll let you know, I'm going to try this local shop that Vic used to do some small pieces and quick turnaround. I want to get these done quick.  

It sucks Bill's brackets wouldn't work, they were growning on me. Notice all the recessed holes in the pulleys are painted Olds Gold to match the block.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:13 AM~16476588
> *I'll let you know, I'm going to try this local shop that Vic used to do some small pieces and quick turnaround.  I want to get these done quick.
> 
> It sucks Bill's brackets wouldn't work, they were growning on me.  Notice all the recessed holes in the pulleys are painted Olds Gold to match the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch my chromer has a 4 day turnaround :uh: lets see him top that :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2010, 11:17 AM~16476630
> *bitch my chromer has a 4 day turnaround :uh: lets see him top that :biggrin:
> *


and one day with a 6 pack :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2010, 01:17 PM~16476630
> *bitch my chromer has a 4 day turnaround :uh: lets see him top that :biggrin:
> *


10 days, 3 priority out, 3 priority back.  We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 AM~16476588
> *I'll let you know, I'm going to try this local shop that Vic used to do some small pieces and quick turnaround.  I want to get these done quick.
> 
> It sucks Bill's brackets wouldn't work, they were growning on me.  Notice all the recessed holes in the pulleys are painted Olds Gold to match the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks wonderful seth.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 01:20 PM~16476655
> *looks wonderful seth.
> *


Thanks Robbie.


----------



## Mr Gee

Looks clean man, and looks tall, is that gonna fit under the hood?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 12:20 PM~16476655
> *looks 1derful seth.
> *


Fixed ****.... :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

your doin too much..... :biggrin: looks good seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16477127-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks clean man, and looks tall, is that gonna fit under the hood?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What looks tall? The setup is wide, not tall.  If you're refering to the old brackets that I ended up not using, yes they will work fine underneath the hood, they sit lower than the air cleaner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Feb 1 2010, 04:25 PM~16478045
> *your doin too much..... :biggrin:   looks good seth
> *


Since my network was down for two weeks, it enabled me to get some shit done, plus work has been busy as ever. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee

Cool brotha! Shit looks sick man!


----------



## Loco 61

:wow: Careful Seth hno: hno: 





>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 1 2010, 05:31 PM~16478581
> *
> 
> Cool brotha!  Shit looks sick man!
> *


Thanks brother. If you want those chrome brackets, I don't have any use for them I was thinking of placing them up on eBay, let me know. :biggrin: 

They're $320+ship new, $200 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> :wow: Careful Seth hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right. My drinking begins when I'm done so no mishaps. Plus, the weather has been miserable, so Betty has to stay locked up in the cage while I work on the gold gorilla. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 02:27 PM~16478559
> *What looks tall? The setup is wide, not tall.    If you're refering to the old brackets that I ended up not using, yes they will work fine underneath the hood, they sit lower than the air cleaner.
> Since my network was down for two weeks, it enabled me to get some shit done, plus work has been busy as ever.  :cheesy:
> *


i was wondering where u been....


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 01:35 PM~16478602
> *Thanks brother.  If you want those chrome brackets, I don't have any use for them I was thinking of placing them up on eBay, let me know.  :biggrin:
> 
> They're $320+ship new, $200 shipped.  :biggrin:
> *


I would man, but I'm still saving for my disc brake kit on the wagon..I don't like the single master with no power brakes :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 AM~16476513
> *You da man. :nicoderm:
> Naw. OG fawn is staying, motor will mismatch with the paint, fuck it.  Motor is going to be the nicest looking thing on the entire car. :rofl:
> Yup.
> 
> I had to go with Alan Grove componets to make the A/C & ALT setup work properly due to clearance issues I ran into with my custom Mooneyes breathers.  All of Alan Grove's brackets are water jetted steel, that are blank.  283's are difficult to find bracketry that will work with ac & alt setups, since there are no accessory bolt hole provisions in the cylinder heads.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that Alan Grove's brackets aren't the best looking out there, but they work.  So I had to go ahead and put my .2 cents of creativity into them making them look a little less boring.  I ended up using a drill press yesterday using a variety of bit sizes to achieve the look I was envisioning. I hope you guys like it.
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD SETH .....I AM TELLING YA I WILL SENT THE PIC'S TO ALAN GROOVE


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 AM~16476588
> *I'll let you know, I'm going to try this local shop that Vic used to do some small pieces and quick turnaround.  I want to get these done quick.
> 
> It sucks Bill's brackets wouldn't work, they were growning on me.  Notice all the recessed holes in the pulleys are painted Olds Gold to match the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whens the fucking car it goes in coming home :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Feb 1 2010, 05:52 PM~16478714-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering where u been....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 1 2010, 05:56 PM~16478741
> *I would man, but I'm still saving for my disc brake kit on the wagon..I don't like the single master with no power brakes  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manual disc brakes are always fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16478772
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD SETH .....I AM TELLING YA I WILL SENT THE PIC'S TO ALAN GROVE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate your help Rich, especially on getting these brackets. Hey, that would be cool if you could send him a few shots. Maybe, we should wait until they get treated for some bling?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Feb 1 2010, 08:02 PM~16479945
> *Whens the fucking car it goes in coming home :biggrin:
> *


:uh: I think you know better than I, brother. I am down for the road trip to come visit a Valdostonian. Truck + Trailer = Vacation. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2010, 04:45 AM~16486608
> *:wave:
> Manual disc brakes are always fun!
> I appreciate your help Rich, especially on getting these brackets.  Hey, that would be cool if you could send him a few shots.  Maybe, we should wait until they get treated for some bling?
> :uh:  I think you know better than I, brother.  I am down for the road trip to come visit a Valdostonian.  Truck + Trailer = Vacation.  :biggrin:
> *


Just drop it off in Vegas! I need some options for the Wood! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2010, 04:45 AM~16486608
> *:wave:
> Manual disc brakes are always fun!
> I appreciate your help Rich, especially on getting these brackets.  Hey, that would be cool if you could send him a few shots.  Maybe, we should wait until they get treated for some bling?
> :uh:  I think you know better than I, brother.  I am down for the road trip to come visit a Valdostonian.  Truck + Trailer = Vacation.  :biggrin:
> *


I will be sending them all the pics ..... :biggrin: before , during , and after .... Gonna be a bad ass motor


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 29 2010, 01:30 PM~16452949
> *little something coming your way Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY, I WORK AROUND THE CORNER FROM THESE FLACKERS!


----------



## XLowLifeX

:wow: :sprint:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 3 2010, 02:27 AM~16496327
> *I will be sending them all the pics .....  :biggrin: before , during , and after .... Gonna be a bad ass motor
> *


  

Brackets were dropped off for chrome yesterday at my local plater.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:08 AM~16497488
> *
> 
> Brackets were dropped off for chrome yesterday at my local plater.
> *


homie hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 1 2010, 05:02 PM~16479945
> *Whens the fucking car it goes in coming home :biggrin:
> *


hes having it shipped piece by piece :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 3 2010, 09:19 AM~16497516
> *homie hooked it up :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: He said he usually gets about a $1,000 per bumper if it fits in his tanks. ----> :boink: Uh no. :sprint:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2010, 09:22 AM~16497525
> *hes having it shipped piece by piece :biggrin:
> *


1/24 scale


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Mr Gee

Yo Seth..what kind of valve cover gaskets do you use on your cars? I need to put some on my wagon :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 4 2010, 03:21 PM~16511396
> *Yo Seth..what kind of valve cover gaskets do you use on your cars?  I need to put some on my wagon  :wow:
> *


I typically use Fel-pro gaskets. They have never let me down, available at all your local autopart stores and speed shops. I wouldn't mind using Edelbrock gaskets, but the cost of them I can't justify spending when its basically the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:25 AM~16511421
> *I typically use Fel-pro gaskets. They have never let me down, available at all your local autopart stores and speed shops.  I wouldn't mind using Edelbrock gaskets, but the cost of them I can't justify spending when its basically the same thing.  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, is this something you put on dry or does it need a little permatex or somethin??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 4 2010, 03:29 PM~16511446
> *Cool, is this something you put on dry or does it need a little permatex or somethin??
> *


Always use Permatex, RTV black.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 29 2010, 05:30 PM~16452949
> *little something coming your way Seth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What else? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16511503
> *What else? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vouges17

[/quote]

looks good Seth :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 4 2010, 05:00 PM~16512301-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich be holding back on a brother.  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vouges17_@Feb 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16512516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good Seth :wow:
> *




Thanks brother! Wait until tomorrow, the chromer just called and said all of the brackets are finished. He said they turned out super nice, not bad considering I dropped off 6 brackets and 6 spacers two days ago.  I'll have pics up tomorrow morning.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16513884
> *Thanks brother! Wait until tomorrow, the chromer just called and said all of the brackets are finished.  He said they turned out super nice, not bad considering I dropped off 6 brackets and 6 spacers two days ago.    I'll have pics up tomorrow morning.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Picked up the brackets this morning from chrome and they came out real nice. I painted down the recessed holes and mocked up the brackets once again. I still need to clean up the excess paint in the holes.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16511503
> *What else? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *










:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 4 2010, 01:33 PM~16511489-->
> 
> 
> 
> Always use Permatex, RTV black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use rtv on everything :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 08:44 AM~16520134
> *Picked up the brackets this morning from chrome and they came out real nice.  I painted down the recessed holes and mocked up the brackets once again. I still need to clean up the excess paint in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i dont think your accessories are out far enough


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 5 2010, 07:14 PM~16524493-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered a Gold cap remember?  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Feb 5 2010, 07:21 PM~16524566
> *:cheesy:
> i dont think your accessories are out far enough
> *


They call for 60" & 61" belts, we'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 10:44 AM~16520134
> *Picked up the brackets this morning from chrome and they came out real nice.  I painted down the recessed holes and mocked up the brackets once again. I still need to clean up the excess paint in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: looks real nice thank you Vic for hookin' it up :yes:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 05:51 PM~16524904
> *I ordered a Gold cap remember?    :biggrin:
> They call for 60" & 61" belts, we'll see.  :biggrin:
> *


all that fancy schtuff looks real neato though :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16524917
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  looks real nice thank you Vic for hookin' it up :yes:
> *


Go eat your Mountain Mash.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 07:57 PM~16524980
> *Go eat your Mountain Mash.
> *


mash deeezzzz nutzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 09:44 AM~16520134
> *Picked up the brackets this morning from chrome and they came out real nice.  I painted down the recessed holes and mocked up the brackets once again. I still need to clean up the excess paint in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you dont play around at all :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2010, 07:44 AM~16520134
> *Picked up the brackets this morning from chrome and they came out real nice.  I painted down the recessed holes and mocked up the brackets once again. I still need to clean up the excess paint in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass looking engine Seth 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: like that outboard look


----------



## XLowLifeX

looks outstanding seth nice work


----------



## Skim

Those brackets look fresh as hell bro.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Feb 5 2010, 04:30 PM~16525299
> *damn homie you dont play around at all :thumbsup:
> *


I have noticed that too :wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Brackets look gangsta Seth. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Feb 5 2010, 07:56 PM~16524973-->
> 
> 
> 
> all that fancy schtuff looks real neato though  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 08:30 PM~16525299
> *damn homie you dont play around at all :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just trying to get this thing done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:11 PM~16525652
> *Bad ass looking engine Seth
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: like that outboard look
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother. I wasn't too happy about these brackets at first, due to ugliness, but it was the only option I had. I attempted to make them the best looking I could. Otherwise, I would needed to sell off everything I had and go with a Tru-Trac or March Serp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 10:45 PM~16526569
> *looks outstanding seth nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Clark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:12 PM~16526884
> *Those brackets look fresh as hell bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brudda.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 01:06 AM~16528056
> *I have noticed that too :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Shit, I think I forgot to get that Coil HEI Tower adapter fitting. :ugh: :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 61 Impala on [email protected] 6 2010, 08:27 AM~16530158
> *Brackets look gangsta Seth.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tommy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713ridaz_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 AM~16530162
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave: Sup Juan. Thanks man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry. I have to run back and pickup a couple more today. Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 07:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


that makes me horny :cheesy: nice werk seth. hows the weather down there? its like 12 degrees here.....BRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 6 2010, 12:37 PM~16530899
> *that makes me horny :cheesy: nice werk seth.  hows the weather down there? its like 12 degrees here.....BRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Robbie. Weather is good, about 57 degrees warmer here, sunny with some clouds. About to whip out Betty for a detailing. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 09:41 AM~16530919
> *Thanks Robbie.  Weather is good, about 57 degrees warmer here, sunny with some clouds.  About to whip out Betty for a detailing.  :biggrin:
> *


57 would be like summer here :biggrin: i might have actually went out in the garage and put in werk


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


I can see the one closest a/c..good stuff Seth..schoolin us mofo's! :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 6 2010, 12:44 PM~16530945-->
> 
> 
> 
> 57 would be like summer here :biggrin: i might have actually went out in the garage and put in werk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I was saying its about 69 degrees. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Feb 6 2010, 12:59 PM~16531044
> *I can see the one closest a/c..good stuff Seth..schoolin us mofo's! :wow:
> *


Hog Dog and I put in some werk today.









Still have to find one more bolt for the lower A/C mount, but the rest have been taking care of in gold cadnium.

























Got bored and painted the distributor coil top in Gold.


----------



## Mr Gee

Yo, when you paint the block do you use degreaser, scuff and paint over the old paint?? Or try to get most of the paint off?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 6 2010, 03:32 PM~16532029
> *Yo, when you paint the block do you use degreaser, scuff and paint over the old paint??  Or try to get most of the paint off?
> *


I scuffed it to the best of my ability, and then a once over with mineral spirits, and finally a tack rag. Then two (2) light coats about 15 to 20 minutes between.


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 03:34 PM~16532050
> *I scuffed it to the best of my ability, and then a once over with mineral spirits, and finally a tack rag.  Then two (2) light coats about 15 to 20 minutes between.
> *


Mr. Miyagi taught you well :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 1 2010, 03:03 PM~16154458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> Picked up a few pieces for the beast this week.... I have to start working on the motor for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 mo weeks fool :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 07:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


that thing is too perty to put in a car.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 6 2010, 07:06 PM~16534186
> *that thing is too perty to put in a car.
> *


THAT WAGON WONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK WITH A MOTOR THAT PRETTY :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


mines uglier :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63+Feb 6 2010, 05:21 PM~16532766-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Miyagi taught you well :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Highschool shop teacher wasn't Pat Morita :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by big [email protected] 6 2010, 07:04 PM~16533363
> *3 mo weeks fool :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> You are the man brother! I think I'll need to pickup that 283 of yours for an overhaulin'. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:06 PM~16534186
> *that thing is too perty to put in a car.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! :wow: It'll look alot better when it gets a patina. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:35 AM~16536472
> *THAT WAGON WONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK WITH A MOTOR THAT PRETTY :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: She gonna need a can act right. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Feb 7 2010, 02:31 AM~16536996
> *mines uglier   :cheesy:
> *


What are you working on Chuck?


----------



## 509Rider

Top notch as always Seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16539325
> *Top notch as always Seth
> *


The brudda. :wave: The G-house is looking good.


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 26 2010, 09:09 AM~16415586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice... those edelbrock classics are some of the best looking valve covers around


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 7 2010, 03:44 PM~16540068
> *really nice... those edelbrock classics are some of the best looking valve covers around
> *


Thank you. I agree, always loved this style, its timeless. Alot better than Street & Performance style covers which looks too square and modern for carburetion in my opinion.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 PM~16539325
> *Top notch as always Seth
> *


SETH IS ALWAYS A-HEAD OF THE PACK WITH SHIT LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 7 2010, 01:31 PM~16539984-->
> 
> 
> 
> The brudda. :wave: The G-house is looking good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro really need to step it up though, not getting as much done this winter as I wanted
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 06:55 PM~16541968
> *SETH IS ALWAYS A-HEAD OF THE PACK WITH SHIT LIKE THAT :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## Low_Ryde

Just wondering, what aircon compressor are you using? Vintage Air?


----------



## Loco 61

> :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 7 2010, 06:44 PM~16541261-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16541968
> *SETH IS ALWAYS A-HEAD OF THE PACK WITH SHIT LIKE THAT :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:20 AM~16543964
> *Just wondering, what aircon compressor are you using? Vintage Air?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a Sanden 508, not an S7.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Feb 8 2010, 08:27 AM~16547250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF! :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


MY NEW SCEEN SAVER FOR THIS WEEK .....SWEET :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 8 2010, 06:15 PM~16550970
> *MY NEW SCEEN SAVER FOR THIS WEEK .....SWEET  :wow:
> *


Wait until it gets fitted with them Sanderson's & Distributor. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 2low63, *MAAANDO*

its the BOSS OF DA SOUF!!! :run:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 8 2010, 06:27 AM~16547250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pretty intake


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2010, 05:33 PM~16552716
> *Wait until it gets fitted with them Sanderson's & Distributor.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW


----------



## chongo1

> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:37 AM~16530419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Gold Cadnium plated bolts instead of using the stainless fastners on the brackets to add a little more contrast to the bracketry.  I have to run back and pickup a couple more today.  Sorry this pic doesn't really show the gold bolts very well.
> *


What does the alternator look like from behind?? Curious to see how the bracket mounts to the block :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH

Got bored and painted the distributor coil top in Gold.









*you need to get bored again and paint that fucking vacuum t you fuckin blue hair canadian * :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 10 2010, 04:20 PM~16575253
> *Got bored and painted the distributor coil top in Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get bored again and paint that fucking vacuum t you fuckin blue hair canadian  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 
hno:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 10 2010, 07:23 PM~16575277
> *:0
> hno:
> *


  , oh yea it looks mediocore , but i guess it will work for what your doing :biggrin: :biggrin: just fucking with you sethy dont get to upset


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 10 2010, 04:31 PM~16575346
> *  , oh yea it looks mediocore , but i guess it will work for what your doing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just fucking with you sethy dont get to upset
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 10 2010, 08:20 PM~16575253
> *Got bored and painted the distributor coil top in Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get bored again and paint that fucking vacuum t you fuckin blue hair canadian  :uh:  :uh:
> *


New brass fitting on deck Captain. :biggrin: 



Thanks again to Rich aka D-Cheese for all of the excellent service in getting those much needed parts. Almost there! :biggrin: 

Painted my new MSD r2r billet distributor that came today and installed the Sanderson Headers.


----------



## vouges17

Painted my new MSD r2r billet distributor that came today and installed the Sanderson Headers. 









































[/quote]


looks good , I need you to finish my 348 the same way but green :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 11 2010, 04:34 PM~16586355
> *New brass fitting on deck Captain.  :biggrin:
> Thanks again to Rich aka D-Cheese for all of the excellent service in getting those much needed parts.  Almost there!  :biggrin:
> 
> Painted my new MSD r2r billet distributor that came today and installed the Sanderson Headers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good man


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 12 2010, 11:40 AM~16594122
> *looking real good man
> *


Can't wait to see this dropped into OLD GOLD :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Feb 12 2010, 03:40 PM~16594122-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brudda. :biggrin: Tomkat about shit when I gave him that Jungle Jim shirt. :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Gee_@Feb 12 2010, 03:41 PM~16594139
> *Can't wait to see this dropped into OLD GOLD  :wow:
> *


Shit.... You can't even imagine how I feel. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2010, 05:04 PM~16596569
> *
> Shit.... You can't even imagine how I feel.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2010, 07:04 PM~16596569
> *Thanks brudda.  :biggrin:  Tomkat about shit when I gave him that Jungle Jim shirt. :rofl:
> Shit.... You can't even imagine how I feel.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16597172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2010, 08:29 PM~16598371
> *:rofl:
> *


Straight movie star status :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 8 2010, 06:27 AM~16547250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That look like dude from the castrol commercial...thinking with your dipstick


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 13 2010, 12:42 AM~16598502
> *Straight movie star status :biggrin:
> *


Tiger Woods hiding out from that paparazzi, ol' golf channel azz nicca!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 13 2010, 07:15 AM~16600846
> *Tiger Woods hiding out from that paparazzi, ol' golf channel azz nicca!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You guys are fkn crazy!! lmao


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16597172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DA KING OF CHOME ON EBAY :run: :sprint:


----------



## big C

Happy birfday focker :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 14 2010, 09:35 AM~16607827
> *Happy birfday focker :wave:
> *


Thanks brother, looking to make it great one too! :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2010, 08:47 AM~16608645
> *Thanks brother, looking to make it great one too! :wave:
> *


Damn, a valentines birfday?? :0 

Have a great one Seth!


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16608793
> *Damn, a valentines birfday?? :0
> 
> Have a great one Seth!
> *


ya, he gets double the action :biggrin: 

happy b-day homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 14 2010, 01:15 PM~16608793-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, a valentines birfday?? :0
> 
> Have a great one Seth!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Gee!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Feb 14 2010, 01:20 PM~16608823
> *ya, he gets double the action  :biggrin:
> 
> happy b-day homie
> *


HAHA!!!!!!

I got pics of you smashin' them drums at the BBQ. :rofl:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 14 2010, 09:20 AM~16608823
> *ya, he gets double the action  :biggrin:
> 
> happy b-day homie
> *


:wow: 

Ain't nuttin wrong with that :biggrin: NO pun intended :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2010, 06:11 PM~16610734
> *Thank you Gee!
> HAHA!!!!!!
> 
> I got pics of you smashin' them drums at the BBQ. :rofl:
> *


DA BOSS OF DA SOUF THROWIN' IT DOWN FOR THE BIRTHDAY BBQ!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Feb 14 2010, 06:13 PM~16610749-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> Ain't nuttin wrong with that :biggrin:  NO pun intended  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2low63_@Feb 14 2010, 07:05 PM~16611064
> *DA BOSS OF DA SOUF THROWIN' IT DOWN FOR THE BIRTHDAY BBQ!!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:rofl: That shit was classic.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

So? How was your Birfday??? You better not have used that cheese I sent you all on yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 15 2010, 02:49 PM~16619192
> *So? How was your Birfday???  You better not have used that cheese I sent you all on yourself!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee

Damn..your berfday and a holiday?? :0 

Must be nice...Are you able to cruise Betty today?? Gorgeous over here in Vegas today!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 15 2010, 04:49 PM~16619192
> *So? How was your Birfday???  You better not have used that cheese I sent you all on yourself!  :biggrin:
> *


Nope. Took honey out for nice dining experience at City Place in W.P.B. on Sunday.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 16 2010, 08:40 AM~16626862
> *Nope.  Took honey out for nice dining experience at City Place in W.P.B. on Sunday.
> *


Nice!

Hopefully I'll be riding in Betty in April or May. We're starting to talk about our next trip down.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 16 2010, 10:32 AM~16627077
> *Nice!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be riding in Betty in April or May.  We're starting to talk about our next trip down.
> *


All good brother. Most definitely, I'll be making noise in Old Gold by then too. Just let me know. Staying at Renaissance again?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16597172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've been calling you fool, pick up.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2010, 07:14 AM~16638304
> *I've been calling you fool, pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 17 2010, 09:24 AM~16638333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 AM~16638304
> *I've been calling you fool, pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He just saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico!


----------



## 2low63

nicccaaa saaaiddd....


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 09:13 PM~16597172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That bitch just woke up. all that bitch does is eat sleep and shit on road trips!


----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 AM~16638304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Seth!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## XLowLifeX

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+Feb 18 2010, 01:31 AM~16647593-->
> 
> 
> 
> That bitch just woke up.  all that bitch does is eat sleep and shit on road trips!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I need a flavor, I'll call you. :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Feb 18 2010, 08:41 AM~16649619
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SIXONEFORLIFE

:wave:

SUP BRO!


----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, corona62, SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Couldn't get the right dipstick tube so I made my own out of Brass that I polished. At least the stick seals and works with the improvision. :biggrin: 

I also pinstriped the wire looms myself with some one shot gold, and I added a vintage finned oil filter cover of course painted inside the fins in Olds Gold. :biggrin: 










A quick mock up of a gold fuel 3/8 hardline that I'll custom bend and run from the fuel pump to carb.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16656274-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> :wave:
> 
> SUP BRO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16656295
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, corona62, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 509Rider

Why you got to make it look so good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:07 AM~16656425
> *Why you got to make it look so good :biggrin:
> *


Hahaa! I know right, cause everything else is just gonna look like shit right? :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16656448
> *Hahaa! I know right, cause everything else is just gonna look like shit right? :rofl:
> *


I doubt that bro lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:11 AM~16656459
> *I doubt that bro lol
> *


Dude!!!!!!!
































:rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 10:12 PM~16656476
> *Dude!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> *


lol im sure it wont look like that for long


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:14 AM~16656507
> *lol im sure it wont look like that for long
> *


:no: It's staying that way. :yes:


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16659642
> *:no: It's staying that way.  :yes:
> *


*WORD
*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:08 AM~16659665
> *WORD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Old Skool.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:08 AM~16659665
> *WORD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All you are missing is the fat Gold Chain and a pimp hat.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 08:10 PM~16656448
> *Hahaa! I know right, cause everything else is just gonna look like shit right? :rofl:
> *


That's the beauty of it!


----------



## dj short dog

187_Regal, SIXONEFORLIFE, dj short dog, Dirty69


:wave: 

Awesome work Seth!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16662547
> *187_Regal, SIXONEFORLIFE, dj short dog, Dirty69
> :wave:
> 
> Awesome work Seth!
> *


Thanks Julio! :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee

Seth..did you use Fel pro exhaust gaskets in between head and headers? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 19 2010, 07:26 PM~16664292
> *Seth..did you use Fel pro exhaust gaskets in between head and headers? :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16656476
> *Dude!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> *


looks solid!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 20 2010, 10:30 PM~16673258
> *looks solid!
> *


Arriving here in a day or so. :cheesy:

I guess its time to start a buildup topic. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 09:03 AM~16709575
> *Arriving here in a day or so.  :cheesy:
> 
> I guess its time to start a buildup topic.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:09 AM~16659667
> *:0  Old Skool.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16709575
> *Arriving here in a day or so.  :cheesy:
> 
> I guess its time to start a buildup topic.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2low63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16712270
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX

get on it seth!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2010, 10:54 AM~16530466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


we had to clean out an old section at my work (was Lorillard Tobacco Company up until 1987) and I found a shitload of old gold shit. If you want I can check and see what I have that's old gold for you.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2010, 10:18 PM~16717160
> *we had to clean out an old section at my work (was Lorillard Tobacco Company up until 1987) and I found a shitload of old gold shit. If you want I can check and see what I have that's old gold for you.
> *


 :run: :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2010, 12:23 PM~16712270
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 25 2010, 01:36 AM~16718325
> *:wow:
> *


:run:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16717160
> *we had to clean out an old section at my work (was Lorillard Tobacco Company up until 1987) and I found a shitload of old gold shit. If you want I can check and see what I have that's old gold for you.
> *


Most def, let me know.


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2010, 09:01 PM~16656332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the right dipstick tube so I made my own out of Brass that I polished.  At least the stick seals and works with the improvision.  :biggrin:
> 
> I also pinstriped the wire looms myself with some one shot gold, and I added a vintage finned oil filter cover of course painted inside the fins in Olds Gold.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick mock up of a gold fuel 3/8 hardline that I'll custom bend and run from the fuel pump to carb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 that engine is beautiful great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IndividualsCC

:wow: :0 :cheesy: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Mar 24 2010, 05:46 PM~16988153-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0  that engine is beautiful great job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IndividualsCC_@Mar 24 2010, 05:59 PM~16988288
> *:wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup Honky? :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 25 2010, 10:46 AM~16996789
> *Sup Honky? :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## chongo1

:wave:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

looks awesome as always Seth, although it would look much better in my 64


----------



## andrewlister

for sale????? :0 

whats next?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 23 2010, 03:20 AM~17277871
> *for sale????? :0
> 
> whats next?
> *


Nothing new, just the same Ace i've been working relentlessly the last 7 weeks on.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2010, 10:09 AM~17279381
> *Nothing new, just the same Ace i've been working relentlessly the last 7 weeks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGUSO805

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

I just spent the whole freaking day (on and off) reading all 171 pages of this build and I don't regret 1 sec of it.




:thumbsup:


----------



## sp1963

TTT for 61's


----------



## OGUSO805

DID HE EVER SELL THE 61? WHERE IS IT NOW?...NICE 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jan 24 2011, 11:53 AM~19681703
> *DID HE EVER SELL THE 61? WHERE IS IT NOW?...NICE 61 :biggrin:
> *


Yup.. He sold it about a year ago I think.. Not sure but I THINK it went to Texas...


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:07 AM~19681824
> *Yup.. He sold it about a year ago I think..  Not sure but I THINK it went to Texas...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 24 2011, 02:40 PM~19682932
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout time I saw some pics from the new owner...

I got to ride in her when I was down in Florida last winter... You got a nice car...

So are you gonna lift it or anything?


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 01:22 PM~19683293
> *Bout time I saw some pics from the new owner...
> 
> I got to ride in her when I was down in Florida last winter... You got a nice car...
> 
> So are you gonna lift it or anything?
> *


The car belongs to a friend of mine. Yea it's already been lifted. He's got some other plans up his sleeve. I'm sure he'll post pics.


----------

